# AUGUST 2013 babies...



## TXRunnerGirl

Hi ladies! Wanted to start a thread with all the women who just got their BFP's and are expecting in August 2013 so we could share symptoms and questions! I am 4 weeks and 5 days along today and feeling a little tired and tiny bit of soreness in boobs, but that's about it. How's everyone else feeling? 

Congrats on all your BFP's!!!!! Here's to a H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:

*July 26th-Snuggle

August 1-HopefulCookie, danksgoodness, vonnie18

August 2-roberts08

August 3-Anorak, 9jawife

August 4-FLU77ERBYE

August 5-Gemma G, Lullahbelle12, MichelleG1208

August 6- Koonk, Sweetka, FLU77ERBYE, daniellerdh05, Catrina123

August 7- chelsealynnb, kayden198503, Shychigirl

August 8- Chutchinson, Hope1409, despereauz, lellow, MamaMeeMee

August 9- XLaura_BellaX, WristWatch24, Girly922, StellaBella24

August 10- lilbeanfolk, DeeDee5112, Ammeg, XxChanelxX, anchor08, kisywisy

August 11- NarnNar, kj2010, Emma21, Shedge84, SurpriseDSS, spunky84, Baby_Dream, aimee21

August 12- cat1285. Mrs.Agar, Babydust82, OptimisticMom

August 13- Tnfox, Katiie, AmyO, sweetieinva, Twinkle 3, Kerrbear7183

August 14- whimsy82, eleff, spinneybaby, Mamatex, Freezinhot, 

August 15- BellaBlue, wannabeprego, Emzy192, CelticNiamh, Michelle01, katerdid

August 16- AMMCAS114, Loubyroo, Allika, tinytot2, jewel02, ChaseThisLite

August 17- Kat.O, DEWCOB, readyforhope1, suffolksazzle, RockNRollBaby, dickybird 

August 18- Ash0727, Pinkmonki, Karabub

August 19- EYD, jazzylady, luckypawprint, kelseyk, Jamie Sue, shatinahan, mrsinlove, brazilowens

August 20- Runnergrl, 2011Maybebaby

August 21- Samface182, graysmommy, Augustbaby13, l1nda, simno1

August 22- Smiler82, mon_ami, LauraLoo1612, Em4owen, Nela, Mrs.ttcbby1

August 23-dillapickle, momofadane
August 24- Simnol, MrsMurphy2Be, Miniamo, THart, JessyG, esteppt

August 25- SMGP, Kiwi_Jen, Marielyo, dealbabyone

August 26-hopeandpray1, pinhams

August 27-Raggydoll

August 28-Bbwishin, Horsey girl, Ali33, Lovechristmas

August 29-Idr, Zoey Kaspian, Duejan2012, Zebra2023

August 30-Ibdibdabdo, Foxybabyhg3, LandN

August 31-Paigeturner, HHenderson, Beany192, dannys106

September 8th- Aiden187*


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Hi!! Congrats to you!! I'm about 5 wks 2 days with LO #2. Feeling good, just tired quicker, thirsty and peeing every 10 minutes. Happy and healthy to all!


----------



## Katiie

Hello! I'm due middle of August, not sure exactly on a date.
I'm Katie and this is my second baby!

I have tender firm boobies and a little tiredness but that's all!
We are gonna stay :yellow: again too, exciting!

Pleased to meet you all <3


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Congrats to you guys! What a great Christmas present this year :) This is my second pregnancy, but unfortunately we said goodbye to our first little angel in December of last year. Really really excited but also very very nervous :/.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey! My EDD is 08/01/13, but I know I ovulated at least a week late so doc said i'd be due somewhere around 08/07/13. So far i'm nauseated (haven't vomited yet, though) sore boobs, SUPER fatigued (could also chalk some of that up to cutting caffeine out though), and really bad hot flashes. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## anorak

Hi! Congrats to all you ladies! I am 6+3 and due on or around 3rd August. Keep thinking it will be the 8th though! At the moment nausea is a big player. My boobs have settled down and so has my cramping, I just feel 'blurgh' all the time. Oh I am tired, and my bloat has gone down!


----------



## Katiie

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Congrats to you guys! What a great Christmas present this year :) This is my second pregnancy, but unfortunately we said goodbye to our first little angel in December of last year. Really really excited but also very very nervous :/.

:flower:

I am very nervous too,
Second baby miscarriages are common in the women's side of the family, and as a sufferer of PCOS miscarriage is higher risk too. 
:(
We can do this xxxx


----------



## anorak

To bloat or not to bloat! 

https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4752/bloats.jpg


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Girls ! Congrats!! 

Every couple of weeks the mod's come around and move threads like these over to the pregnancy group section, you are all welcome to come join us over there!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1461185-were-due-august-moms-mums-everyone-welcome.html


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Katiie said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to you guys! What a great Christmas present this year :) This is my second pregnancy, but unfortunately we said goodbye to our first little angel in December of last year. Really really excited but also very very nervous :/.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I am very nervous too,
> Second baby miscarriages are common in the women's side of the family, and as a sufferer of PCOS miscarriage is higher risk too.
> :(
> We can do this xxxxClick to expand...

yes we can do this!! :hugs::hugs: When is your first u/s? i am scheduled for Dec 27 which will be 7w2days


----------



## Whimsy82

I'm exactly 4 weeks and 5 days today as well!

Due August 14th.

My back started getting sore a few days ago and my restless legs have kicked up a notch (all much like right before AF is due) and I can't stop running to the bathroom to pee! Aside from all that and the extreme thirst I have constantly, I'm doing well :)

Yay for August babies!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

anorak said:


> To bloat or not to bloat!
> 
> https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4752/bloats.jpg

Congratulations!!! I can def tell the difference! It's crazy what our bodies can do lol


----------



## anorak

It really is TXRunnerGirl! I was always a regular 10 with a flatish tummmy, and then pow! 5 weeks and I was really bloated! Now it has gone down some! Crazy!!!


----------



## elleff

Runnergirl I am also 4 weeks and 5 days today! EDD 14th August as far as I know! Last week (when af was due) I had some major cramping, this week not so bad but my boobs are very tender! 
Im secretly excited about more symptoms although I know I won't be saying that when they kick in! 
Good luck everyone :)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

elleff said:


> Runnergirl I am also 4 weeks and 5 days today! EDD 14th August as far as I know! Last week (when af was due) I had some major cramping, this week not so bad but my boobs are very tender!
> Im secretly excited about more symptoms although I know I won't be saying that when they kick in!
> Good luck everyone :)

That's funny you said that because i just told my sister that i want as many symptoms as possible so i know i'm preggo lol. i may be cursing myself later when the ms starts!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Whimsy82 said:


> I'm exactly 4 weeks and 5 days today as well!
> 
> Due August 14th.
> 
> My back started getting sore a few days ago and my restless legs have kicked up a notch (all much like right before AF is due) and I can't stop running to the bathroom to pee! Aside from all that and the extreme thirst I have constantly, I'm doing well :)
> 
> Yay for August babies!

i should be due either the 13th or 14th also :):)!


----------



## elleff

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Whimsy82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm exactly 4 weeks and 5 days today as well!
> 
> Due August 14th.
> 
> My back started getting sore a few days ago and my restless legs have kicked up a notch (all much like right before AF is due) and I can't stop running to the bathroom to pee! Aside from all that and the extreme thirst I have constantly, I'm doing well :)
> 
> Yay for August babies!
> 
> i should be due either the 13th or 14th also :):)!Click to expand...

And me! I know what we were all doing a few weeks ago (on the same day!!) :sex::sex:


----------



## spinneybaby

hahahaha...I am also 4 weeks 5 days due on August 14th! Seems like a popular due date! I am exhausted and can't stay up late at all and a little crampy but that's it...I didn't really get any symptoms with DS and still had a healthy little boy so even if you don't get symptoms, don't worry!


----------



## EYD

Hi ladies due 8/19, exactly 4 weeks today. I have been supper exhausted.. needing naps around noon and go to bed by 9 every night. Been having cramps last few days. My boobs aren't very sore, just sore nipples.. peeing all the time!

TXRunnserGirl.. you look like you've lost 5 lbs, 1 dress size in those pics. Wow, I could use a little of that for sure!


----------



## CaT1285

Hello all! My due date is slightly earlier than the apparently very popular 13-14. I'm due August 12 based on O date (Aug 7 based on LMP).

I'm glad other people said they're not having many symptoms at the mo. The only symptom I know of for sure is tender boobs. I might be a bit more tired and gassy than usual, and I feel very slightly queasy at times. I had cramps last week, but they died down by Thurs/Fri. But other than the tender boobs, I feel more or less the same as before.


----------



## daniellerdh05

Im 5-6 wks... Inbetweener lol... Ill know more Friday... Boobs are the only thing bothering me at this time.. I think I had all the symptoms up until about 3 days ago... Now I suffer from insomnia lol


----------



## CaT1285

I have insomnia too! I'm hoping it goes away. Maybe it's just a coincidence, but I've been having trouble sleeping through the night since 10DPO. Didn't have trouble sleeping before that.


----------



## daniellerdh05

Lol.. I was falling asleep midsentence a week ago... hahaa


----------



## MrsAgar

Hey ladies! Congrats! I'm due August 12, 2013 with our second baby! Very excited and nervous!


----------



## NarnNar

I am due around august 11th! I am about 5 weeks today...feeling so hungry all the time but just don't feel like eating:shrug: can't sleep on my belly because my boobs are so sore.


----------



## Chutchinson

Congrats everyone!!

I am 5+4 with our first baby, we just got married recently too so the perfect ending to the year, should be due 8th Aug. Telling my parents on Christmas Day and I can't wait. Was at the doctors today as had some pain in my shoulders and neck but just a pulled muscle, so relieved about that. I have been feeling slightly nauseous, and had some cramping. I have been pretty tired in the evenings and have been bloated, other than that all is well, hope it continues!!! Got my first midwife appointment on 3rd Jan x


----------



## MamaTex

I'm so hesitant to post in these types of threads for fear I will jinx myself, but I am trying to move forward so here we go!! I am due on or around 8/14. I am just shy of 5 weeks based on my LMP but I think I am a week or so earlier than that. I hope to find out this Thursday when I go in again for an appointment. 

The symptoms I have are being tired, being hungrier, and peeing a lot. I was a little sick and light headed yesterday but I feel that has more to do with not getting enough sleep and not eating enough after lunch.


----------



## CaT1285

MamaTex, I've been reluctant to post in threads like this too!

Now that people mention being hungry, I have experienced that as well. I always feel really hungry as soon as I wake up in the morning. That happened occassionally before, but it has happened every morning since around the time of my positive HPT. I'm also just hungrier throughout the day.

So... tender boobs, increased appetite, and possibly insomnia, but that might be a coincidence. I haven't heard insomnia mentioned as a pregnancy symptom much.


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Sooo.... I haven't been on here in a while, we were ttc and we just kind agave up. But, here I am. And I just got my BFP yesterday. I have lower back cramps, boobs are sore, extremely exhausted all the time. Hungry, like I am starving. and That's about it. my EDD would be August 16th, 2013 if we are going by my last period. Go to the DR. tomorrow morning for blood work. I am excited!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

hi, im due around august 9th :) no symptoms at all atm just extra tierd, im not worried though, ive had 3 miscariages in the past and had strong symptoms and none so theres not indication either way,

ive decided im going all out on PMA!! the end of july this year i have birth to my son at 36 weeks he was still born, he was also due in august, so im taking it as a positive sign right??
i also have a daughter who is almost 2 :) we will most definitely be team yellow and already have baby's names picked :p


----------



## 9jawife

I'm 6 + 2 today and due on August 3 according to the online due date calculators. S/he will be a third generation August baby. My dad, then me, then her. :)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Congratulations to all of you!!!!

*Eleff*- hahaha yes, i guess thanksgiving brought out the :sex: y time in all of us :)

*Spinneybaby, Daniellerdh05, Mrs. Agar, Ammcas, Narnnar*- Congratulations, so exciting we all get to be bump buddies!!!!!

*EYD*-my nipples are really sore too, ouch!!! Oh and that picture was of anorak (i would love to take credit for a loss of 5 pounds though lol)

*MamaTex and Cat1285*, i feel the same. i know i took a leap by posting this thread but I am trying to stay as positive as possible and i was starting to let my loss really effect the enjoyment of this pregnancy. I am really excited to get to know more ladies that are due right around the same time :). I wish you all a H&H 9 months and as we get through each milestone the journey will seem less and less stressful (hopefully)! It is nice to know we have support from other women along the way :)!

*Chutchinson*...congrats! You have more will power than i do for holding out to tell your parents on Christmas, that is such a beautiful Christmas present to give them! :) 

*XLaura-BellaX*...i am very to sorry to hear about your son! Congratulations and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful august rainbow baby! :)

*9jawife* I'm an August baby too :) Good month! Congrats!

I hope i didn't forget anyone! I'm just really excited (and nervous) about the next several months that lie ahead and think it's neat to know that there are women out there who are going through exactly the same thing :):)


----------



## anorak

Ah yeah, the piccies were me!  Thank you for the compliments! Guess the nausea is removing the bloat (for the time being!) x


----------



## DeeDee5112

Congrats to everyone!! I am 5 weeks 2 days...our EDD is August 10. I go back on New Year's Eve for my 8 week scan, can't wait! Just feeling fatigue here and there, tender boobies..and I don't seem to have much of an appetite in the mornings most things make my stomach turn but not actually nauseous!!


----------



## anorak

9jawife said:


> I'm 6 + 2 today and due on August 3 according to the online due date calculators. S/he will be a third generation August baby. My dad, then me, then her. :)

Same with me! My Dad's is on the 2nd, mine on the 16th and cubs will be on or around 3rd!


----------



## GemmaG

I'm 6 weeks today so EDD is 5th August unless it turns out to be twins which will set me back a few weeks! Congrats on all your August babies :) xx


----------



## wristwatch24

I am 5 weeks 2 days today, due August 9th or 10th. My first ultrasound is Wednesday and I am just praying that everything is going well! Congrats to you all! :)


----------



## Katiie

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Katiie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to you guys! What a great Christmas present this year :) This is my second pregnancy, but unfortunately we said goodbye to our first little angel in December of last year. Really really excited but also very very nervous :/.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I am very nervous too,
> Second baby miscarriages are common in the women's side of the family, and as a sufferer of PCOS miscarriage is higher risk too.
> :(
> We can do this xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> yes we can do this!! :hugs::hugs: When is your first u/s? i am scheduled for Dec 27 which will be 7w2daysClick to expand...


I have no idea :( 
I've only just been to the doctors today and been referred!
First midwife appointment is the 19th x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hello ladies! Congratulations to you all!! We have a thread for August as well! Maybe you can all join us and that way we can make a huge thread with all of us! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...re-due-august-moms-mums-everyone-welcome.html

Here's the link!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

borr.dg.baby said:


> Hello ladies! Congratulations to you all!! We have a thread for August as well! Maybe you can all join us and that way we can make a huge thread with all of us!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...re-due-august-moms-mums-everyone-welcome.html
> 
> Here's the link!

oooh yay! I didn't realize there was already a thread! That would be great to just get one huge one going :)


----------



## HopefulCookie

Congrats to everyone! I'm 6 weeks 4 days. I'm due August 1st, 2013. Every day feels like a milestone, one day down. I lost my last pregnancy at 6 weeks 1 day. I'm happy and praying that I go through this whole pregnancy without a hitch. FX'd for everyone and positive vibes to everyone.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies. Can I join? I am due August 8th according to the online calculators. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow with my RE to make sure everything is where it should be, then I can go see my obgyn. I am so nervous as I had a mc 15 months ago but I am trying to stay positive! :)

No major symptoms, only sore bbs, on and off cramps and nausea that comes and goes so not sure if thats mind over matter.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats to all of you!! Sounds like November was a busy month and a popular month to get our lil buns in our ovens going! i am really excited for each and every one of you and can't wait to hear all about your pregnancy journey :). So far i'm just tired and sore nipples but this morning i woke up with a couple waves of nausea but they are gone now!


----------



## Tnfox

Congrats to everyone!!!

My EDD is August 13!!!


----------



## Katiie

My EDD is August 13th too!


----------



## kat.o

Hell ladies, 

Im due on the 17th August  boobs are a little tender & soooo tired Zzzzzz


----------



## despereaux

Hi, my due date is Aug. 8 and I'll be almost 6 wks. I only have sore bbs and on and off cramps symptoms so far.


----------



## Katiie

I forgot how bad first trimester tiredness is! I've been having an afternoon nap with my son!


----------



## Loubyroo

Hello Ladies, I am 4 weeks 4 days today so EDD 16th Aug 2013 :dance:

I have back ache, mild cramping, dry eyes, tiredness and can not stop peeing!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

welcome ladies :)


----------



## Babydust82

Hi Ladies!

Congrats on all your BFPs! I am 5 weeks + 1 day and so far my symptoms have been constantly peeing, this was since 3 dpo sore boobies since week 4, I get a few cramps every now and then and lots of bloat and gas. I could give my OH a run for his money haha! Have had mild nausea but i think that's due to the wind i think :haha: Also lots of saliva. No vomiting yet, i'm hoping this stays away! Fingers xd! Due on 12th Aug but this is not confirmed. Waiting for dating scan which will be when im around 10 weeks xx


----------



## Ash0727

Hi ladies... My EDD is 18August. So scary... So far I've been having cramps .on and off. And my Boobies are tender at times. That comes and goes and that's what makes me nervous. My symptoms left before I found out I lost my twins. I'm so nervous to get too excited but I think this is somewhat normal...I guess. Anyways, I would love to join this group. Looking forward to sharing with you all. 

H&H9 to you all. :hug:


----------



## DEWCOB

I just found out yesterday although I was suspecting for a few days prior. This is our first and we are going to be older parents (bit nervous about that). 

So far my boobs hurt like hell and been a bit nausous and crampy. Still in shock.


----------



## lilbeanfolk

DEWCOB said:


> I just found out yesterday although I was suspecting for a few days prior. This is our first and we are going to be older parents (bit nervous about that).
> 
> So far my boobs hurt like hell and been a bit nausous and crampy. Still in shock.

If it's not too forward to ask... How old? OH is 43 and I'm 37 and this will be our second so... we're older too ;)


----------



## OptimisticMom

I'm new to this forum and my EDD is 8/12/13. 

Anyone else's symptoms fluctuate?


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

My symptoms are fluctuating for sure! For those who have bloating, do you notice that the morning is not so bad but by the end of the night feel like 4 months preggo?


----------



## runnergrl

sign me up! due Aug 20!


----------



## Hope1409

My symptoms come and go too, I'm guessing it must be normal if most of us are experiencing it :) I get waves of nausea which are not fun but I rather feel that way than be hugging a toilet bowl...I have a fear of throwing up, duno why! Silly isn't it?


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Hope1409 said:


> My symptoms come and go too, I'm guessing it must be normal if most of us are experiencing it :) I get waves of nausea which are not fun but I rather feel that way than be hugging a toilet bowl...I have a fear of throwing up, duno why! Silly isn't it?

oh no, that's not silly :)! i hate throwing up too!!! 

Tomorrow or thursday i will add everyone's EDD's to the beginning of the thread :)

Anyone else have a clomid bun in the oven?


----------



## Hope1409

My bun is a clomid and iui bun :)


----------



## Ammeg

I found out last week......im 5wks 4days.....EDD 10th august 2013 :happydance:

Congrats to everyone xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Approx 6weeks with my 3rd. Got my BFP nearly 2 weeks ago now. Going soo slowly!!! I shouldn't complain - this is most likely my last pregnancy and I want to really enjoy it!


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey ladies 4+5 today and woke up feeling drunk!! Room was literally spinning, although I don't actually feel sick (yet) I do feel off.

Could this be the start of morning sickness?


----------



## elleff

TXRunnerGirl said:


> My symptoms are fluctuating for sure! For those who have bloating, do you notice that the morning is not so bad but by the end of the night feel like 4 months preggo?

Totally!! but I don't mind it for once! before I was pregnant I hated getting bloated because it looked awful but now I don't really mind! its a little idea of what my belly is going to look like as I get further along!! 
We changed to little appleseeds today!! woohoo!! I'm glad because I ate a poppyseed roll last night and felt really guilty :)


----------



## DEWCOB

I am 36 and Hubby is 46....Guess its not that bad. Here we go huh?


----------



## Koonk

August the 6th


----------



## bellablue

Txrunnergirl hugssssss kisssssesss yay Hun so happy for you


----------



## wristwatch24

Hope1409 said:


> My bun is a clomid and iui bun :)

so is mine :)


----------



## frezinhott

Joining the club! This will be our first and are so excited!

A little background info:
My SO are high school sweet hearts and have been together except for our college years.

We have NEVER used any protection as we did not think it was even possible to get pregnant (even in high school).

Now here is the good part, we are both 34 years old! I'm not complaining but wow, how did this happen?

Due on Aug 14th :happydance:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

wristwatch24 said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> My bun is a clomid and iui bun :)
> 
> so is mine :)Click to expand...

me too :)! yay!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

elleff said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms are fluctuating for sure! For those who have bloating, do you notice that the morning is not so bad but by the end of the night feel like 4 months preggo?
> 
> Totally!! but I don't mind it for once! before I was pregnant I hated getting bloated because it looked awful but now I don't really mind! its a little idea of what my belly is going to look like as I get further along!!
> We changed to little appleseeds today!! woohoo!! I'm glad because I ate a poppyseed roll last night and felt really guilty :)Click to expand...

haha, i read what you wrote to my hubby this morning and we were both laughing! too cute..appleeed sounds better anyways lol


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

frezinhott said:


> Joining the club! This will be our first and are so excited!
> 
> A little background info:
> My SO are high school sweet hearts and have been together except for our college years.
> 
> We have NEVER used any protection as we did not think it was even possible to get pregnant (even in high school).
> 
> Now here is the good part, we are both 34 years old! I'm not complaining but wow, how did this happen?
> 
> Due on Aug 14th :happydance:

I guess it was your time :)! Congrats...such an amazing and special time for all of us ladies!!!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

bellablue said:


> Txrunnergirl hugssssss kisssssesss yay Hun so happy for you

Bellla. :):):):) Don't you go to the Dr today?? xoxox


----------



## runnergrl

Happy 5 weeks to so many of you!!! Happy little apple seeds:) got my second round of bloods done today and I wont find out the number till tomorrow, ugh! its ok though, I will have that to look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Katiie

I have my first midwife appointment next week!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Katiie said:


> I have my first midwife appointment next week!!!

Me too - 17th December at 15.40. Apparently it'll last an hour. What on earth could they possibly need to talk to me about for an hour - it's the 3rd time I've done all of this and the first appointment keeps getting longer an longer - was 30 mins with 1st and 40 mins with 2nd. :shrug:


----------



## Kayden198503

I am due around the 7th of August =) It is my first...and I am feeling really tired lately and sick......my boobs are defiantly hurting....I just want to watch movies all day but, I have to work!!! I am excited though to see more in the ultra sounds....I just want to hear the heart beat.


----------



## Allika

I'd like to join! August 16th #1 after 17 months of TTCing! Woohoo!


----------



## bellablue

TXRunnerGirl said:


> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> Txrunnergirl hugssssss kisssssesss yay Hun so happy for you
> 
> Bellla. :):):):) Don't you go to the Dr today?? xoxoxClick to expand...

Hey Hun dec18 next tuesday:hugs: your 27?


----------



## danksgoddess

EDD of August 1st for me too! My cycle is very irregular though so there's really no telling for sure...


----------



## Loubyroo

Allika said:


> I'd like to join! August 16th #1 after 17 months of TTCing! Woohoo!

Hey Allika, Congrats on your BFP! :dance:

My EDD is 16th August also!! Will you be my bump buddy? :hugs:

This is my 1st pregnancy so need all the support and reassurance I can get, this site is a god send!


----------



## Girly922

Hiya

I'm due 9th August. This will be our first. So excited to be joining you all :)


----------



## Loubyroo

Girly922 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I'm due 9th August. This will be our first. So excited to be joining you all :)

Hello and Welcome :hi:

It's starting to look like Aug 2013 is going to be a very busy month for :yellow:


----------



## simno1

Hi, 
Can I join please? Found out on Monday that I'm pregnant YAY!!!!! By my calculation I should be due around 24th August - early days for me! 

I'm starting to feel very sick from today and I've gone completely off bananas (which I love), I'm very surprised to start having any symptoms at all.


----------



## Loubyroo

simno1 said:


> Hi,
> Can I join please? Found out on Monday that I'm pregnant YAY!!!!! By my calculation I should be due around 24th August - early days for me!
> 
> I'm starting to feel very sick from today and I've gone completely off bananas (which I love), I'm very surprised to start having any symptoms at all.

WC Simno :hi:

I am 4+6 and not having many symptoms really :shrug: should be pleased I guess but sometimes the symptoms make it seem more real


----------



## runnergrl

Wow! Welcome all! August is sure going to be filled with new babies-yay!!!!!


----------



## Kj2010

Hey y'all just wanted to join in! I found out I was pregnant yesterday according to my dr. I'm 5 weeks and 4 days!!! I'm due on August 11, 2013 I'm so excited and scared this is my first pregnancy... Anyways my bbs are a little sore just when I push on them also tiredness, slight headaches. Also I've been having little cramps every now and then like period cramps is that normal?


----------



## Miniamo

Hello! Can I join you? Just found out today I am pregnant - 3 weeks 6 days so very early. Am in shock still! But happy :)


----------



## Loubyroo

WC Kj and Miniamo :hi:

Kj, I've been having little cramps too, perfectly normal I understand :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

got my second beta done yesterday and just got the results. it more than tripled from Monday's!! :wohoo:


----------



## Loubyroo

That's great runnergrl!! :dance:


----------



## snuggle

hi im from toronto canada and im pregnant with my third im due july 26 2013


----------



## Sweetkat

I have had the worst morning sickness for the last 2 days. Now on train from work and feel like am about to throw up :(. Like the worst hangover of my life...


----------



## Sweetkat

Kayden198503 said:


> I am due around the 7th of August =) It is my first...and I am feeling really tired lately and sick......my boobs are defiantly hurting....I just want to watch movies all day but, I have to work!!! I am excited though to see more in the ultra sounds....I just want to hear the heart beat.

I'm due 6th and nausea/ tiredness getting awful, feel like have been to an all night party and drank the place dry :(


----------



## daniellerdh05

wristwatch24 said:


> I am 5 weeks 2 days today, due August 9th or 10th. My first ultrasound is Wednesday and I am just praying that everything is going well! Congrats to you all! :)

How'd everything go??? Im going for my appt tom. Not sure if they'll scan yet. Im going into my 6 wk (I think) Ill see what happens


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Can I join too?? Got my BFP after a MC in Oct so am nervous but really happy.. this will be my 2nd baby and I'm due Aug 20th. I'm just feeling tired and a bit crampy at the moment. Looks like August will be a busy month..


----------



## wristwatch24

daniellerdh05 said:


> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> I am 5 weeks 2 days today, due August 9th or 10th. My first ultrasound is Wednesday and I am just praying that everything is going well! Congrats to you all! :)
> 
> How'd everything go??? Im going for my appt tom. Not sure if they'll scan yet. Im going into my 6 wk (I think) Ill see what happensClick to expand...

Everything went great. Saw the gestational sac and yolk sac and my hcg level has a doubling time of about 40 hours, so everything is going smoothly so far. :)


----------



## runnergrl

hmm... my doubling time is 28 hours.. is that ok??

I went from 63 to 212 in 48 hours.. 

umm could this mean multiples??


----------



## wristwatch24

runnergrl said:


> hmm... my doubling time is 28 hours.. is that ok??
> 
> I went from 63 to 212 in 48 hours..
> 
> umm could this mean multiples??

Mine went from 14 to 59 with the first two draws (quadrupled) and I just have one in there. :) I don't think it's recommended to use hcg levels to predict twins. You never know though!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

WOW!! So many blessings coming in the month of August! Welcome all :):)! Congrats to everyone on their BFP's and those who had successful levels and scans :)!

I can't wait to go in on the 27th and see our lil' bun's heartbeat..time can't go fast enough!!! I woke up this morning very nauseous, but it seemed to go away when i ate some toast. My muscles feel achey too, anyone else have that?


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, ok so i think i am begining to get a uti :( i am drinking loads of water and all natural cranberry juice. Do you ladies think i can cleanse it out this way or should i get antibiotics? My first time preggo so not sure how to handle this uti business.


----------



## daniellerdh05

wristwatch24 said:


> daniellerdh05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> I am 5 weeks 2 days today, due August 9th or 10th. My first ultrasound is Wednesday and I am just praying that everything is going well! Congrats to you all! :)
> 
> How'd everything go??? Im going for my appt tom. Not sure if they'll scan yet. Im going into my 6 wk (I think) Ill see what happensClick to expand...
> 
> Everything went great. Saw the gestational sac and yolk sac and my hcg level has a doubling time of about 40 hours, so everything is going smoothly so far. :)Click to expand...

Yaaaaaayyyyy..... awesome!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, ok so i think i am begining to get a uti :( i am drinking loads of water and all natural cranberry juice. Do you ladies think i can cleanse it out this way or should i get antibiotics? My first time preggo so not sure how to handle this uti business.

Get it treated right away!!


----------



## runnergrl

TXRunnerGirl said:


> WOW!! So many blessings coming in the month of August! Welcome all :):)! Congrats to everyone on their BFP's and those who had successful levels and scans :)!
> 
> I can't wait to go in on the 27th and see our lil' bun's heartbeat..time can't go fast enough!!! I woke up this morning very nauseous, but it seemed to go away when i ate some toast. My muscles feel achey too, anyone else have that?

I see my baby on the 27th too!! Yea I have achy muscles, like sore from working out, but I haven't done a thing. Crazy??!


----------



## CaT1285

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, ok so i think i am begining to get a uti :( i am drinking loads of water and all natural cranberry juice. Do you ladies think i can cleanse it out this way or should i get antibiotics? My first time preggo so not sure how to handle this uti business.

Admittedly, my knowledge of UTIs and pregnancy is very limited, but my understanding is that cranberry juice helps _prevent _but doesn't treat UTIs. It's also my understanding that a UTI will not be harmful to your pregnancy unless it goes untreated. So talk to your doctor and get those antibiotics!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, ok so i think i am begining to get a uti :( i am drinking loads of water and all natural cranberry juice. Do you ladies think i can cleanse it out this way or should i get antibiotics? My first time preggo so not sure how to handle this uti business.

Call your dr ASAP and get treated!!! Keep up with fluids but u need medical help ASAP. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## XxChanelxX

Hi everyone. First time I have EVER posted on a forum! I am due baby #2 August 10th and am soooo excited. Is anyone else wishing they were feeling pregnant? I am needing reassurance.lol. I cant remember with my daughter but sure I had sickness by now! Looking forward to seeing my two year old be a big sister! Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## EYD

Hi ladies, I've been super busy and I think its caught up with me. I woke up this morning feeling like I stayed up all night and took down the bar! Ended up feeling so crappy at work that I came home and took a nap. I still don't feel great. Looks like many of you are feeling similar.

Can I ask a tech question? I've beeb trying to create a signiture ticker, but when I paste it in the edit signiture box it just lists a long string of characters. any ideas or hints? Thanks!


----------



## bellablue

Dec 18 coming up cant wait first appt! Hope your feeling awesome txrunnergirl xxx


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks ladies! I ended up calling my RE and the nurse told me to go in tomorrow for urinalysis. Depending on those results I will know if I need to get antibiotics or not. In the meantime she told me to drink tons of cranberry juice all day today....the unsweetened kind...yuck!


----------



## MamaTex

XxChanelxX said:


> Hi everyone. First time I have EVER posted on a forum! I am due baby #2 August 10th and am soooo excited. Is anyone else wishing they were feeling pregnant? I am needing reassurance.lol. I cant remember with my daughter but sure I had sickness by now! Looking forward to seeing my two year old be a big sister! Lots of luck to you all xx

Welcome!! Does your two year old know about this pregnancy yet? What an exciting time!!:happydance:


----------



## wristwatch24

EYD said:


> Hi ladies, I've been super busy and I think its caught up with me. I woke up this morning feeling like I stayed up all night and took down the bar! Ended up feeling so crappy at work that I came home and took a nap. I still don't feel great. Looks like many of you are feeling similar.
> 
> Can I ask a tech question? I've beeb trying to create a signiture ticker, but when I paste it in the edit signiture box it just lists a long string of characters. any ideas or hints? Thanks!

You have to make sure you're selecting the code that isn't HTML. Instead of these < > around your code, you should have these [ ] around your code. Hope that helps. :)


----------



## anchor08

XxChanelxX said:


> Hi everyone. First time I have EVER posted on a forum! I am due baby #2 August 10th and am soooo excited. Is anyone else wishing they were feeling pregnant? I am needing reassurance.lol. I cant remember with my daughter but sure I had sickness by now! Looking forward to seeing my two year old be a big sister! Lots of luck to you all xx

I know what you mean, this is my first and I'm having very mild symptoms and no nausea at all, but hang in there, it's real! I wouldn't mind the reassurance, but not being sick is wonderful.


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Hi ladies, I'm expecting my 3rd on the 6th August :) it's quite nerve racking that I am going to have 3 under 3! I am absolutely terrified!! My son is 6 months old and my daughter is 2 on Sunday. It is going to be super stressful but worth it! Hope you're sickness isn't treating you too bad!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies, im very cautiously joining the august 2013 baby club =D

Got my bfp today, I THINK Im due on the 24th August, but I wasnt tracking O this cycle so I cant be sure exactly. Definitely due late August though. Im 3w 6days today =D


----------



## Miniamo

MrsMurphy2Be - same DD as me :). I got my BFP yesterday, 12DPO. Still being cautious though as very early days...

ps congrats!


----------



## samface182

hey can i join in? my name is sam, just found out i am pregnant with #2 after 6 months of trying :) my estimated due date is 21st of august but obviously won't know for certain until i get a scan!
my little boy is 2 years, 4 months.
how is everyone? i'm really bloated and have been getting dull cramps for days!
xx


----------



## runnergrl

morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling good and feeding your babies lots of yummy food so they grow healthy and strong!
Enjoy your weekends, everyone! One more week till I'm off a week for Christmas! (thank goodness!!!)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> morning ladies, hope everyone is feeling good and feeding your babies lots of yummy food so they grow healthy and strong!
> Enjoy your weekends, everyone! One more week till I'm off a week for Christmas! (thank goodness!!!)

Welcome all new ladies!!!! 

runnergrl, i'm trying to feed baby healthy, but for some reason my body no longer likes salads and fruits :( My stomach gets upset everytime i eat those foods. I'm okay with carbs though. I didn't have any nauseau today, just the upset tummy! Congrats on your numbers!


----------



## Hope1409

Is it bad that all food turns me off? All I seem to want to eat is toast with peanut butter or cream cheese lol. My nausea gets real bad in the evenings. I don't know what to do because tonight and tomorrow night we have dinner plans with friends and I hope I don't get sick at the table :/


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

LADIES!!!! I updated the front page with all of our EDD's. I will change them if oour scans say otherwise. I'm missing a couple DD's from *anchor028, daniellerd05, aimee-lou and BellaBlue* :) :) Let me know if you all get update! 

Hope everyone is feeling well!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope I didn't miss anyone, if i did i am sorry please let me know!


----------



## bellablue

Yay hi hun as of now my counting lol its august 15th first appt is dec 18 could change so excited for us all!

How you feeling hun?


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Hope1409 said:


> Is it bad that all food turns me off? All I seem to want to eat is toast with peanut butter or cream cheese lol. My nausea gets real bad in the evenings. I don't know what to do because tonight and tomorrow night we have dinner plans with friends and I hope I don't get sick at the table :/

I'm the same way...all i want are carbs. Everything else sounds awful. Even my decaf coffee turns me off and I'm a huge coffee person! Crazy what pregnancy does to our bodies. One day i will have one symptom and the next it's gone and something different shows up lol!


----------



## EYD

Thanks runnergirl! I'm feeling tired, tired, and more tired!. But I'm really upset this morning because when I stepped on the scale I'd gained 3 lbs already this week. I need to go to the gym but right now I feel like a might puke! Everything I'm reading says you should only gain 2-4 lbs in the 1st trimester. I've already done that and i'm only a third of the way there. Have you ladies been expereincing any of this? I've been eating healthy too.. Today I'm counting calories to really see if I'm going overboard without noticing. Any tips... got to get to the gym!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

bellablue said:


> Yay hi hun as of now my counting lol its august 15th first appt is dec 18 could change so excited for us all!
> 
> How you feeling hun?

Hi love!! I'm doing okay, tired, sore boobs and upset tummy lol. Yesterday I had some nausea but today it seems to be better. I'm happy to have the symptoms as I really didn't have many symptoms with my loss last December so at least I am feeling more preggo this time :). How are you??


----------



## Miniamo

Thanks TXRunnerGirl :)

I've have a few very light crampy feelings, but otherwise ok, maybe a little bloated. 

Is anyone still keeping up their exercise regime? I usually go to Kettlebells on monday's, pilates a couple of times in the week and perhaps an abs class, but wondering if I should speak to my Doc first (appointment on weds next week) before I keep up with my usual classes?


----------



## bellablue

txrunnergirl said:


> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> yay hi hun as of now my counting lol its august 15th first appt is dec 18 could change so excited for us all!
> 
> How you feeling hun?
> 
> hi love!! I'm doing okay, tired, sore boobs and upset tummy lol. Yesterday i had some nausea but today it seems to be better. I'm happy to have the symptoms as i really didn't have many symptoms with my loss last december so at least i am feeling more preggo this time :). How are you??Click to expand...

im goodjust get nauseas when i wake up not sick tho i hate food right now and with my first i couldnt stop eating lol so far so good :)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

EYD said:


> Thanks runnergirl! I'm feeling tired, tired, and more tired!. But I'm really upset this morning because when I stepped on the scale I'd gained 3 lbs already this week. I need to go to the gym but right now I feel like a might puke! Everything I'm reading says you should only gain 2-4 lbs in the 1st trimester. I've already done that and i'm only a third of the way there. Have you ladies been expereincing any of this? I've been eating healthy too.. Today I'm counting calories to really see if I'm going overboard without noticing. Any tips... got to get to the gym!




Miniamo said:


> Thanks TXRunnerGirl :)
> 
> I've have a few very light crampy feelings, but otherwise ok, maybe a little bloated.
> 
> Is anyone still keeping up their exercise regime? I usually go to Kettlebells on monday's, pilates a couple of times in the week and perhaps an abs class, but wondering if I should speak to my Doc first (appointment on weds next week) before I keep up with my usual classes?

EYD- Do you have a lot of bloating? Maybe that could be the cause for some of the weight gain, Especially if you are eating healthy and checking your calories! 

Miniamo-I've been trying to keep up with my exercise regimen but taken it down a few notches. I know the doctors say that you can do everything you were doing before you got pregnant, but i am proceeding with a little more caution. I need to get in to the gym and do something for my own stress relief and sanity but I am trying to be gentle to my body. See what your doctor says! I have a girlfriend who did a 20 mile run when she was 20 weeks preggo and she felt fine and everything was okay! i guess everyone is different lol


----------



## EYD

The previous several days I have been really bloated. But When I got up this morning, I thought I looked a liitle slimmer, so I was even more appauled at what the scale gave me!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Runnergrl, i remember being pregnant at the same time as you with your ds... Looks like your bump is 5 days ahead of mine this time =D anyone else still really nervous?
X


----------



## runnergrl

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Runnergrl, i remember being pregnant at the same time as you with your ds... Looks like your bump is 5 days ahead of mine this time =D anyone else still really nervous?
> X

i rememeber you too! happy we are both pregnant again!! IM nervous a little, but much more excited!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Brill! I think in a few days once i kniw i have definitely missed a period and tests get darker then i will start to relax a little. Am already thinking about what the future will bring though (how different/similar baby will be to dd) and silly things like that!

Have no symptoms apart from today I am totally exhausted!


----------



## daniellerdh05

daniellerdh05 said:


> Im 5-6 wks... Inbetweener lol... Ill know more Friday... Boobs are the only thing bothering me at this time.. I think I had all the symptoms up until about 3 days ago... Now I suffer from insomnia lol

Im about 6 weeks. EDD is August 6... Yaaaaayyyyyy... How's everybody feeling? Today, im more quizzzzzzzzzyyyy than ever thus far.... That's the only thing that I hated during my first pregnancy.... Uuuuhhh.. other thsn that, I feel great :kiss:


----------



## daniellerdh05

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Hi ladies! Wanted to start a thread with all the women who just got their BFP's and are expecting in August 2013 so we could share symptoms and questions! I am 4 weeks and 5 days along today and feeling a little tired and tiny bit of soreness in boobs, but that's about it. How's everyone else feeling?
> 
> Congrats on all your BFP's!!!!! Here's to a H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:
> 
> *July 26th-Snuggle
> 
> August 1-HopefulCookie, danksgoodness
> 
> August 2-
> 
> August 3-Anorak, 9jawife
> 
> August 4-
> 
> August 5-Gemma G
> 
> August 6- Koonk, Sweetka, FLU77ERBYE, daniellerdh05
> 
> August 7- chelsealynnb, kayden198503
> 
> August 8- Chutchinson, Hope1409, despereauz
> 
> August 9- XLaura_BellaX, WristWatch24, Girly922
> 
> August 10- lilbeanfolk, DeeDee5112, Ammeg, XxChanelxX
> 
> August 11- NarnNar, kj2010
> 
> August 12- cat1285. Mrs.Agar, Babydust82, OptimisticMom
> 
> August 13- Tnfox, Katiie
> 
> August 14- whimsy82, eleff, spinneybaby, Mamatex, Freezinhot, TXRunnerGirl
> 
> August 15- BellaBlue
> 
> August 16- AMMCAS114, Loubyroo, Allika
> 
> August 17- Kat.O, DEWCOB
> August 18- Ash0727
> August 19- EYD
> August 20- Runnergrl, 2011Maybebaby
> 
> August 21- Samface182
> 
> August 22-
> 
> August 23-
> 
> August 24- Simnol, MrsMurphy2Be, MiniamoAugust 25-
> 
> August 26-
> 
> August 27-
> 
> August 28-
> 
> August 29-
> 
> August 30-
> 
> August 31-*

**** I added myself in, lol... Hope you don't mind!!!:hugs:


----------



## XxChanelxX

Welcome!! Does your two year old know about this pregnancy yet? What an exciting time!!:happydance:[/QUOTE]

Hi, Yeah she does but doesnt quite understand. she hugs my belly and kisses it already. calls it chickpea so exciting. xx


----------



## XxChanelxX

I know what you mean, this is my first and I'm having very mild symptoms and no nausea at all, but hang in there, it's real! I wouldn't mind the reassurance, but not being sick is wonderful.[/QUOTE]

You must be so excited! have you been TTC for long? I have to wait until end of Jan for a scan. 6 weeks is ages to wait until i see that heartbeat! Am i replying ot these posts corectly? xx


----------



## A3my

Hi, I may be joining you ladies. I think I'm about 6 weeks pregnant. It doesn't seem
Real!! X


----------



## graysmommy

Hi, I got my bfp on 12/13 and I am due on August 21st! Please add me to your list :) I am 4w2d today and I feel pretty good! How are you ladies?


----------



## eieio02

Hello! Got a faint + today, according to my LMP, my DD would be August 18th. Hoping for a girl!!!


----------



## AmyO

HI ladies! I would like to be added. Due August 13th! :happydance: Freaked out about every little thing right now. this is my first pregnancy. I've had no nausea and it has got me worried. :nope:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Dont worry about lack of symptoms AmyO. I had zero symptoms my whole pregnancy with my dd, apart from at around 10 weeks i would get sick every time I ate soup or went on the train. I didnt just feel sick all the time like some ladies do.

How is everyone doing today? I took another hpt this morning and the line is lighter than yesterdays... Im panicking a bit although im hoping its nothing! Going to get an appointment with the doctor next week (if i can get one, as its rather close to christmas!)


----------



## anchor08

Welcome to all the new ladies! It's so exciting to see the thread get bigger. Txrunner, you can put me down for Aug. 10 for now. I don't have an appointment scheduled yet, but hopefully early-mid Jan. I'll get an expert opinion. I'm six weeks today! There have been many times when it didn't seem real and I was nervous that nothing was really there, but I'm taking it a day at a time. My most obvious symptom is extreme moodiness and rage, lol. Poor hub, he's extremely supportive and excited about this (our first).


----------



## Loubyroo

AmyO said:


> HI ladies! I would like to be added. Due August 13th! :happydance: Freaked out about every little thing right now. this is my first pregnancy. I've had no nausea and it has got me worried. :nope:

Hey AmyO, we are very close and I am having very little symptoms too just slightly sore bb's no sickness at all, to begin with I was worried but now I am just hoping that I am one of those lucky ladies who have a relatively easy pregnancy. I understand your feeling that without the classic symptoms you don't FEEL pregnant yet especially as it's your first (my first too) but I guess if / when MS does show up we will be wishing we were symptom free once again! I am half expecting to be sick as a dog all over Christmas & New Year :winkwink:


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all.

I am 6weeks pregnant with my first. Due August 9th. Can I join you?

Symptoms so far...sore boobs, very tired, a little nausea the last 2 days and yesterday had random nose bleed! Looked online and apparently this is common due to extra blood flow


----------



## Loubyroo

WC Stella :hi:

Nose bleed? That's a new one on me :shrug: this is why I love this site, always learning new things


----------



## Pisces24

Can I join please. Due August 23rd. Have a 15 month old girl already. Niceto meet you all xxx


----------



## Loubyroo

Hello and nice to meet you too Pisces :hi:


----------



## samface182

i told our little boy and he was just like 'nooo!'
he just doesn't understand yet :haha:


----------



## Emma 21

from my dates im dues the 11th august :)


----------



## Shedge84

Hi ladies I think I'm due 11 August 2013 wow still trying to get used to the idea :) should I be worried I have no symptoms at all. First timer if you couldn't already tell. Many thanks sarah


----------



## Emma 21

im due same time as u i dont have many symptoms which is unusual for me but made me addicted to tests to make sure bump is still in there.. all i can tell u is this is baby no 4 for us and pregnancies vary so much its crazy xx


----------



## SURPRISEDSS

Due August 11th 2013 here YIIIPPPPIIIIEEE! 5 weeks and 6 days. But I proceed with caution as well.. I hate the first 16 weeks but especially the weeks before the first ultrasound. I had horrible MS (settling now), bloating, tiredness, emotionall but NO SORE BOOBS (WHY??). this is our first surprise preg and hopeing it sticks!!!! May need to be talked down untill this Thursday!

Congrats to all the other August mommas lets hope for a Happy and Healthy 9!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Welcome to all the ladies!!! Everyone is updated with their dates!!! Hope everyone is feeling well :):)...

a3my-let me know when you have a date! :)


----------



## SMGP

Hey ladies! Mind if I join your thread? I just got my BFP last night, so it looks like I will be having an August baby as well! (As long as the little bean sticks! Fingers crossed!) 
I am 4 weeks and a few days as far as I know! 

Congrats to all of you for getting that :xmas16: BFP we all wanted! May we all have a H&H 9 months!! (Well, 8 months now! The first month was easy! Other than the TWW of course!) 

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## SMGP

I did a few due date predictors and had one put me at the 21st and one at the 25th. And I think even one on the 26th... (25th would be pretty cool, my best friends wedding anniversary and DH's bff's birthday!) So I am not sure what to go by right now!


----------



## SURPRISEDSS

Shedge84 said:


> Hi ladies I think I'm due 11 August 2013 wow still trying to get used to the idea :) should I be worried I have no symptoms at all. First timer if you couldn't already tell. Many thanks sarah[/QUOTE
> 
> ME TOOO!!! from what I've read its normal to not have all or any symptoms. makes me nervouse as well and hey this is not my first.. each pregnancy has been soo different. Oh how i just want my boobs to be sore and heck right now!!:wacko:
> 
> I think we are good but we wouldn't be moms if we didnt worry right from the get go.


----------



## StellaBella24

First day of nausea today girls ...bleugh! :(
Plus i have slept most of the day which is not good as i'm nowhere near ready for Christmas...oops


----------



## AmyO

StellaBella24 said:


> First day of nausea today girls ...bleugh! :(
> Plus i have slept most of the day which is not good as i'm nowhere near ready for Christmas...oops

I'm thanking my lucky stars that I did all my Christmas shopping in november, I am way too tired to put in that much work now. I haven't gotten any nausea yet, makes me worried. I really don't even feel pregnant at all, just tired. I'm sure things will change fast though. :wacko:


----------



## StellaBella24

Amy...I had my works Xmas do last night and i was obviously stone cold sober but today have felt like i drank 2 bottles of wine what with the tiredness and nausea


----------



## AmyO

It nice to hear stories of people who had very little symptoms but everything was fine. I've been driving myself mad all day thinking, am i really pregnant? I've never wished to feel sick in my life until now! haha!


----------



## Hope1409

StellaBella24 said:


> First day of nausea today girls ...bleugh! :(
> Plus i have slept most of the day which is not good as i'm nowhere near ready for Christmas...oops

Im going on day 3 of nausea and it sucks! I have no appetite so it makes it harder to munch of stuff. It went away for a bit last night but when i woke up this morning it was back :/ i really cannot wait until this ms business passes. I will be happy if it stays this way without vomitting.


----------



## jazzylady

Hi girls,
I had my BFP 2 days ago at 11dpo,so if it is a sticky bean,which I hope so much,I will be due on 19 of August 2013.last night my symptoms got worse, my boobs are killing me.but I enjoy everything.Question: what do you think about the genie bra?are they any good for the sore,heavy, tender pregnancy boobs?


----------



## A3my

TXRunnerGirl - thankyou! I will. This was a surprise pregnancy so I'll have to wait until I have a scan! I think it's about the 9th August x


----------



## kisywisy

can i join please?? bfp on 3rd dec :) due 10th aug with #4!! so excited!!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Okay so anyone else??? I tried out the bump.com August boards to see the difference... Yikes!! Mean, bullying, b**ches!! Man, I logged off and sent a complaint to their site. I have been on here throughout my last pregnancy and on and off through her first year and have never been talked to like that!! Ladies... Thank you all for being so friendly, giving, and understanding that we all have different journeys and all are valid and important!


----------



## eieio02

Freaking out a smidge today, woke up this morning, wiped and there was lt pink on the tp! I convinced myself this journey was over, until things didn't progress and I've only had a few more streaks. I thought if this was AF coming, I'd be doubled over in pain like normal, but really I haven't cramped at all. Still I'm kinda upset worrying over this. On another note, I can not get enough freaking sleep! I took a 2 hr nap today and when I woke up I felt like I had been on a 4 day no sleep binge!


----------



## jazzylady

eieio02 said:


> Freaking out a smidge today, woke up this morning, wiped and there was lt pink on the tp! I convinced myself this journey was over, until things didn't progress and I've only had a few more streaks. I thought if this was AF coming, I'd be doubled over in pain like normal, but really I haven't cramped at all. Still I'm kinda upset worrying over this. On another note, I can not get enough freaking sleep! I took a 2 hr nap today and when I woke up I felt like I had been on a 4 day no sleep binge!

I had 2 mc so I am scared with every cramp.especially low back pains because this is how my mc started.so I am hoping for a sticky bean and try not to get crazy about it.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

eieio02 said:


> Freaking out a smidge today, woke up this morning, wiped and there was lt pink on the tp! I convinced myself this journey was over, until things didn't progress and I've only had a few more streaks. I thought if this was AF coming, I'd be doubled over in pain like normal, but really I haven't cramped at all. Still I'm kinda upset worrying over this. On another note, I can not get enough freaking sleep! I took a 2 hr nap today and when I woke up I felt like I had been on a 4 day no sleep binge!

I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and i immediately broke into tears and started praying. I called my doctor right away and they said spotting was VERY common in early pregnancy. I spoke to two of my sisters who said they both had spotting and they each have 5 h&h kids each. My doctor said if the cramping got bad or the bleeding got worse to go into the ER for an ultrasound. That was the end of my spotting and i am feeling much more positive today. Unfortunately being so cautious with having a prior loss takes away some of the innocence of enjoying pregnancy. Every little pinch and pull will drive us insane. try and stay positive and keep stress free for that little bean! We are all here for each other on this journey :)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

lilbeanfolk said:


> Okay so anyone else??? I tried out the bump.com August boards to see the difference... Yikes!! Mean, bullying, b**ches!! Man, I logged off and sent a complaint to their site. I have been on here throughout my last pregnancy and on and off through her first year and have never been talked to like that!! Ladies... Thank you all for being so friendly, giving, and understanding that we all have different journeys and all are valid and important!

I noticed that as well! Very judgemental and inconsiderate :( We are def all valid and each one of us is going through a different journey with different pasts, but we do all have one very special thing in common. We have precious little buns who we all love with all our hearts :)


----------



## SMGP

StellaBella24 said:


> First day of nausea today girls ...bleugh! :(
> Plus i have slept most of the day which is not good as i'm nowhere near ready for Christmas...oops


Get all the rest you can now!! I am not looking forward to the morning sickness/nausea...but then it might seem more real. The only thing that is real right now is how badly my boobs hurt!! But I am still :cloud9:!!


----------



## SMGP

TXRunnerGirl said:


> lilbeanfolk said:
> 
> 
> Okay so anyone else??? I tried out the bump.com August boards to see the difference... Yikes!! Mean, bullying, b**ches!! Man, I logged off and sent a complaint to their site. I have been on here throughout my last pregnancy and on and off through her first year and have never been talked to like that!! Ladies... Thank you all for being so friendly, giving, and understanding that we all have different journeys and all are valid and important!
> 
> I noticed that as well! Very judgemental and inconsiderate :( We are def all valid and each one of us is going through a different journey with different pasts, but we do all have one very special thing in common. We have precious little buns who we all love with all our hearts :)Click to expand...



Geez! What were they saying? I tried a different sight while TTC....I cannot remember which one, and I kinda got the same thing. Not bitchy, but not nice, if that makes sense! 
Sometimes on here it is hard to break into threads (especially TTC since some of them have been on there awhile, which I understand) But I have never delt with anyone being mean on here! So far everyone has been more than nice and willing to give advice and opinions! I think it is amazing that we are all experiencing the same thing at the same time! I hope to continue to talk to everyone throughout our pregnancies! And I am BRAND new to the first trimester forum! So thanks for welcoming me to the August thread! :hugs:


----------



## Emma 21

woohoo 6 weeks today


----------



## SURPRISEDSS

Well no sleep last night Again for me here. It seems that everynight around 3am I wake up in a sheer panic and can NOT turn my brain off, Anyone Else??? I am convinced that due to the lack of preg symptoms things arent well. My Hubby is trying to keep positive for me but I mean the boobs really need to start hurting or something. I had a bout of MS right off the bat but it seems to have settled now and it scares the bejebus out of me:help:. any help would be welcome.


----------



## SMGP

SURPRISEDSS said:


> Well no sleep last night Again for me here. It seems that everynight around 3am I wake up in a sheer panic and can NOT turn my brain off, Anyone Else??? I am convinced that due to the lack of preg symptoms things arent well. My Hubby is trying to keep positive for me but I mean the boobs really need to start hurting or something. I had a bout of MS right off the bat but it seems to have settled now and it scares the bejebus out of me:help:. any help would be welcome.

Same here! Up too early and cannot fall back asleep! I am sure a lot of it is nerves and being excited!


----------



## mon_ami

I just got my BFP yesterday morning and I really don't have any symptoms either. I'm dizzy sometimes and I have a terrible headache but that's from cutting out caffeine. Some people who aren't tracking their cycles don't find out until much later that they're pregnant because sometimes early pregnancy symptoms are very mild. I'm just trying to take it a day at a time. August 2013 seems so far away!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

can I join you? I got my bfp on Dec 13th which was 15 dpo. So I'm 4w 3d right now and due 22nd August - assuming all goes well. Have had 2 mcs already so am nervous!

Sorry to hear some of you had bad experiences on other boards! I can't understand it. I only ever us BnB and everyone on here is lovely :)

I don't have any symptoms yet...which I know at this stage isn't anything to worry about but I feel like I need some to really believe we are expecting :)


----------



## SURPRISEDSS

mon_ami said:


> I just got my BFP yesterday morning and I really don't have any symptoms either. I'm dizzy sometimes and I have a terrible headache but that's from cutting out caffeine. Some people who aren't tracking their cycles don't find out until much later that they're pregnant because sometimes early pregnancy symptoms are very mild. I'm just trying to take it a day at a time. August 2013 seems so far away!


Same here! Up too early and cannot fall back asleep! I am sure a lot of it is nerves and being excited![/QUOTE]

IM SOOO EXCITED AS WELL AS THIS IS MY FIRST EVER SURPRISE PREGNANCY (ALL OTHERS WERE FERTILITY TREATMENT. SO I REALLY HOPE IT STICKS AND IS H&H. THIS IS GOING TO BE A LONG WAIT UNTILL THURSDAY FOR ME I HAVE AN EARLY SCAN DO TO PREVIOUS ECTOPIC. 

I HOPE WE ALL WAKE UP IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT BARFING OUR BRAINS OUT (WELL KINDA) AND SUPER SORE BOOBS.

NICE TO NOT BE ALONE IN ALL OF THIS


----------



## SURPRISEDSS

Ps i am not yelling in any of my posts. I am at work and we do everything in caps so i just forget to switch back and forth :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Congrats to all of the ladies that got their BFP's!!:flower:

I would like to join you ladies!!* I am due on 08/15/2012 based on my LMP.* 

Here is a link to my testing thread if anyone wants to see my HPT's!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-trigger-shot-bfp-new-hpts-added-pg-7-a.html

A little background about me. I just finished my first IVF ICSI cycle in November. I did a 5 day embryo transfer and transfered 3 embryos. :thumbup: I am in my early 30's and DH is in his early 40's.

I had HSG b blood work done at 4 weeks and my HCG was 203 and than at 4 weeks 2 days it was 365. Now I am waiting on my first OB appointment on 12/27 to find out how many of my 3 embryos are cooking. wish me luck!!:thumbup:

I have been LTTC for 3 years now. My DH had a 14 year old vasectomy reversed a little over 3 years ago and had a low sperm count as a result. We tried about 3 cycles of 50 mg of clomid before I realized I had problems preventing me from getting pregnant and of course those cycles didn't work. I have gone through all of the infertility testing, HSG, saline sono etc., and on 08/29/2012 I had a hysteroscopy and a laparascopy surgery. I have my left tube which is open and my right tube which is damaged. The DR found and removed stage 2 endometriosis, scar tissue from the endo and a polyp in my uterus. We had one failed IUI cycle with 50 mg of clomid before I decided to do IVF w/ ICSI. I took the clomid but the DR wouldn't let me do the IUI because I was ovulating on my right side which has the damaged fallopian tube so I didn't get to do the IUI. I was so upset at that time. But now things are looking great and DH & me are excited wondering how many of our 3 embryos took. :happydance: I have some additional details in my signature and my journal link as well about my journey.:thumbup:

It is nice to meet all of you lovely ladies!! I hope to see you girls around on the First Tri boards!! :winkwink:Wish me luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## hopeandpray1

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Hi ladies! Wanted to start a thread with all the women who just got their BFP's and are expecting in August 2013 so we could share symptoms and questions! I am 4 weeks and 5 days along today and feeling a little tired and tiny bit of soreness in boobs, but that's about it. How's everyone else feeling?
> 
> Congrats on all your BFP's!!!!! Here's to a H&H 9 months!!! :happydance:
> 
> *July 26th-Snuggle
> 
> August 1-HopefulCookie, danksgoodness
> 
> August 2-
> 
> August 3-Anorak, 9jawife
> 
> August 4-
> 
> August 5-Gemma G
> 
> August 6- Koonk, Sweetka, FLU77ERBYE, daniellerdh05
> 
> August 7- chelsealynnb, kayden198503
> 
> August 8- Chutchinson, Hope1409, despereauz
> 
> August 9- XLaura_BellaX, WristWatch24, Girly922, StellaBella24
> 
> August 10- lilbeanfolk, DeeDee5112, Ammeg, XxChanelxX, anchor08, kisywisy
> 
> August 11- NarnNar, kj2010, Emma21, Shedge84, SurpriseDSS
> 
> August 12- cat1285. Mrs.Agar, Babydust82, OptimisticMom
> 
> August 13- Tnfox, Katiie, AmyO
> 
> August 14- whimsy82, eleff, spinneybaby, Mamatex, Freezinhot, TXRunnerGirl
> 
> August 15- BellaBlue
> 
> August 16- AMMCAS114, Loubyroo, Allika
> 
> August 17- Kat.O, DEWCOB
> August 18- Ash0727
> August 19- EYD, jazzylady
> August 20- Runnergrl, 2011Maybebaby
> 
> August 21- Samface182, graysmommy
> 
> August 22-
> 
> August 23-
> 
> August 24- Simnol, MrsMurphy2Be, Miniamo
> 
> August 25- SMGP
> 
> August 26-
> 
> August 27-
> 
> August 28-
> 
> August 29-
> 
> August 30-
> 
> August 31-*

OMG I'M SO HAPPY TO TALK TO YOU AGAIN!!! I just got my digital BFP today!!! My ticker shows that I'm due at a different time but from the day that I ovulated, my due date is August 26th, 2013!!! Is Bellablue on here too?? Wow I am so excited and nervous at the same time because I am scared to have another miscarriage :cry:


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Wow congrats to everyone, there are a lot of us due in August already!! Out of everyone is this 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc, had a section before?? When did u have your last Lo?

This will be out 2nd, had a section 13 months ago d/t breech delivery, and Brie was a November '11 baby.


----------



## lilbeanfolk

SMGP said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilbeanfolk said:
> 
> 
> Okay so anyone else??? I tried out the bump.com August boards to see the difference... Yikes!! Mean, bullying, b**ches!! Man, I logged off and sent a complaint to their site. I have been on here throughout my last pregnancy and on and off through her first year and have never been talked to like that!! Ladies... Thank you all for being so friendly, giving, and understanding that we all have different journeys and all are valid and important!
> 
> I noticed that as well! Very judgemental and inconsiderate :( We are def all valid and each one of us is going through a different journey with different pasts, but we do all have one very special thing in common. We have precious little buns who we all love with all our hearts :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Geez! What were they saying? I tried a different sight while TTC....I cannot remember which one, and I kinda got the same thing. Not bitchy, but not nice, if that makes sense!
> Sometimes on here it is hard to break into threads (especially TTC since some of them have been on there awhile, which I understand) But I have never delt with anyone being mean on here! So far everyone has been more than nice and willing to give advice and opinions! I think it is amazing that we are all experiencing the same thing at the same time! I hope to continue to talk to everyone throughout our pregnancies! And I am BRAND new to the first trimester forum! So thanks for welcoming me to the August thread! :hugs:Click to expand...

It was a post from a lady saying that the hardest thing so far for her was giving up her nightly cocktails, and the others just lit into her basically saying what a horrible person she was being so ungrateful for something others would give anything for and she didn't deserve to be pregnant with that attitude, I was floored, all she was doing was expressing what was difficult for her, everyone has something esp during the 1st tri and getting used to taking our vitamins, not eating certain things, not drinking caffeine or alcohol. It was just really harsh and I found them to be bullies. I posted about having tolerance for others and being supportive of each other and I was told to shut up and bugger off, so I won't go there again.


----------



## eieio02

I have been having the weirdest thing happen to me in my sleep! I'm exhausted, so it isn't hard to fall alseep, but I start dreaming and I feel delirious almost like I'm on some kind of hallucinogen! When I have to get up to pee, I feel drunk as I walk down the hall.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Is it just me or does anyone else feel like they could sleep for a month?

I have been totally exhausted today and yesterday and I was only 4 weeks yesterday. Officially missed my period today, so am feeling good.. Also tested again and a dark line came up almost instantly. 
Starting to believe that im actually pregnant as it still doesnt feel real at all!


----------



## Sweetkat

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else feel like they could sleep for a month?
> 
> I have been totally exhausted today and yesterday and I was only 4 weeks yesterday. Officially missed my period today, so am feeling good.. Also tested again and a dark line came up almost instantly.
> Starting to believe that im actually pregnant as it still doesnt feel real at all!

Nearly 7 weeks and not moved off the sofa all weekend


----------



## AmyO

This will be my first! I'm so freaked out about everything. I hate that I have to wait so long to hear a heartbeat, 12 weeks is my first ultrasound. I have a appt at 8 weeks with the nurse, I think I'm going to beg her to just let me hear the heartbeat : ) I was told my doctor's nurses will sometimes do that, so finger crossed. 

I've been so exhausted too, even before my BFP, that was my first sign. I've had the weekend off and seriously have done nothing but lay around haha


----------



## mon_ami

lilbeanfolk said:


> Wow congrats to everyone, there are a lot of us due in August already!! Out of everyone is this 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc, had a section before?? When did u have your last Lo?
> 
> This will be out 2nd, had a section 13 months ago d/t breech delivery, and Brie was a November '11 baby.

This is #1 for us! I am 29 and DH just turned 30. When he hit that milestone I told him in no uncertain terms that I wanted to be pregnant before I turned 30- and we did it with 5 months to spare! 

Just found out yesterday and due date calculators put me between August 22-25 based on LMP (I wasn't charting so I don't know exactly when I O'd). I am still in disbelief but can't wait to share the next nine months with you ladies!


----------



## Katiie

I am FOREVER sleeping!!
But that's pretty much my only symptom :( which is kinda worrying. 
I don't even have to pee much :(


----------



## SURPRISEDSS

Me too no real symptoms.. Some say its to earyly and im hoping thats the reason too. Fingers crossed for all !


Ps how do you get the baby calculator in your signature ???


----------



## Katiie

Lilypie :) google it and go on their website for a ticker.

Then user CP - edit signature x


----------



## SURPRISEDSS

Great thanks :)


----------



## THart

I would like to join! Online calculators are saying the 24th of August for me. Haven't had my doc appointment yet so it may be a few days either way.


----------



## Luckypawprint

Hey think my predicted due date it 19th Aug!! Managed to conceive cycle #1!! It can happen! So exciting!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hi, would like to join you all in here! I'm due around 1st August, only 7 weeks at moment and have first midwife appt on 27th! 

I'll introduce myself quickly. I'm Yvonne, married to my wonderful hubby Allan and we have 2 boys already who are 9 and 7. Pregnant with 3rd and final bubba :) 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone xx


----------



## THart

Luckypawprint said:


> Hey think my predicted due date it 19th Aug!! Managed to conceive cycle #1!! It can happen! So exciting!!

Cycle 1! That's freaking amazing!!! Congratulations!!:thumbup:


----------



## Luckypawprint

Hi Vonnie nice to meet ya!!


----------



## AmyO

Luckypawprint said:


> Hey think my predicted due date it 19th Aug!! Managed to conceive cycle #1!! It can happen! So exciting!!

I conceived my first cycle too! Such a shock and so exciting :happydance:


----------



## THart

AmyO said:


> Luckypawprint said:
> 
> 
> Hey think my predicted due date it 19th Aug!! Managed to conceive cycle #1!! It can happen! So exciting!!
> 
> I conceived my first cycle too! Such a shock and so exciting :happydance:Click to expand...

I am jealous of both of you. This was our 7th cycle.


----------



## Luckypawprint

It really was though think it takes longer to settle in ur mind cause u r so convinced that ur gonna have to try for months !! When's ur due date Amy??


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Hi ladies hope you're all well and sickness is staying away. For the mummies here already, I have suffered with SPD with my previous pregnancies with DD It was 24 weeks, my DS it was 14 weeks and now I can feel it kicking off already and I'm only 7 weeks. I am starting to wonder how I am going to cope for the next 33!! I have a good man to help but I live in a 3 story house and with a 2yo who is on the go constantly I'm worried about how I am going to keep up! Xx


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Ps TexRunnerGirl my EDD is 04/08/2013 xx


----------



## Luckypawprint

End of day Thart it's the :BFP: that counts!!!


----------



## AmyO

Luckypawprint said:


> It really was though think it takes longer to settle in ur mind cause u r so convinced that ur gonna have to try for months !! When's ur due date Amy??

I know I was preparing in my mind that it could take up to a year. When I missed my period I didn't even think much of it, I just thought it would come. I tested when I was 6 days late! My due date is August 13th! I have serious paranoia about miscarrying though :nope:


----------



## Luckypawprint

I know Amy! Everytime I go to loo I'm checkin. Having a few cramps but consensus seems to be that's normal. Is this ur first?


----------



## AmyO

Luckypawprint said:


> I know Amy! Everytime I go to loo I'm checkin. Having a few cramps but consensus seems to be that's normal. Is this ur first?

Yes this is my first, what about you? I've had period like cramps for the last couple weeks, its normal, just the stretching making room for baby. I check for blood every time I go to the bathroom also. Ugh hopefully that stress gets better as time goes by!


----------



## Luckypawprint

My first too! And I'm the kinda person that likes to know everything about things!!


----------



## AmyO

Luckypawprint said:


> My first too! And I'm the kinda person that likes to know everything about things!!

haha me too. And I'm a nurse and I feel like I've lost all my knowledge and common sense being pregnant. I would tell patients like myself that all this stuff is normal etc etc but for some reason I cannot take my own advice!](*,)


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all!
I am 29, OH 34. Pg with our first. 
We tried for almost exactly one year...i have pcos and tried fertility ovulation drugs in that year but in the end we did it ourselves...yay!!
It still seems so strange but I am excited and started to think it would never happen. Scary that i still have to wait 6weeks for first scan...cant wait!xx


----------



## Luckypawprint

Ooh Amy handy woman to know ;) 

Welcome bella!!


----------



## mon_ami

AmyO said:


> Luckypawprint said:
> 
> 
> My first too! And I'm the kinda person that likes to know everything about things!!
> 
> haha me too. And I'm a nurse and I feel like I've lost all my knowledge and common sense being pregnant. I would tell patients like myself that all this stuff is normal etc etc but for some reason I cannot take my own advice!](*,)Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean! This was our second cycle and for some reason I thought it would take us WAY longer- it's hard to believe that it's real already- I think I've peed on four sticks just to convince myself it wasn't a fluke. I am also completely terrified of miscarriage- I know if the worst happened we could get through it- but it just all seems so unreal and so tenuous.

I am also a nurse, though not at all in women's health/OB, but in my area I am constantly talking with patients about being gentle on themselves, not getting too stressed, etc. I should probably learn to take my own advice! It's just so difficult to think clearly about yourself. A day at a time I suppose!


----------



## AmyO

Stella Bella- congrats on your bfp! super exciting. I too cannot believe they make us wait till 12 weeks for a ultra sound. I'm going crazy here! I have a appt with my nurse at 8 weeks and I'm going to beg for her to use the doppler to hear the heartbeat. I've been told that she does that sometimes, fingers crossed!


----------



## mon_ami

Also when are people telling immediate family members? I don't plan on telling friends and making it "Facebook official" until 12 weeks but I'm dying to tell my mom and sister. Part of me doesn't know how to (they live far away) and part of me doesn't want to have to "disappoint them" if things don't go right. I know that sounds silly. What are you ladies doing or what did you do before if this isn't #1?


----------



## AmyO

mon_ami said:


> Also when are people telling immediate family members? I don't plan on telling friends and making it "Facebook official" until 12 weeks but I'm dying to tell my mom and sister. Part of me doesn't know how to (they live far away) and part of me doesn't want to have to "disappoint them" if things don't go right. I know that sounds silly. What are you ladies doing or what did you do before if this isn't #1?

We are telling our parents and siblings on Christmas, since we live out of state it will be one of the only opportunities my husband will be home at the same time as me. I'm still struggling whether to tell the rest of the family or not (like uncles aunts cousins grandparents). Once I tell my mom, I'm going to ask her opinion. I for sure am not telling friends or facebook until 12 weeks but we will see if I hold to that.


----------



## Luckypawprint

Mon ami, Amy message away at me. As we can all get through our worries together!! Problem shared is problem halved xxoo


----------



## Vonnie18

I've told family and close friends but not it public knowledge til 12 weeks. Haven't even told my boys yet.......just incase! *touch wood* 
I have appt with midwife on 27th and counting down the days, even tho she's not going to tell me or do much lol x


----------



## jazzylady

Hey ladies,
Sorry but I forgot to introduce myself when I posted first time here.
My name is Daniela,27 hubbs is 35 and how some of you know by now I got my bfp last week on Thursday at 11 dpo.I didn't really had any symptoms then and I really didn't believe that I will get pregnant.I used right away in the O faze:
- pineapple core
- folic acid
- and considering that I had 2 months ago a mc,I take baby aspirin too.
Now,a few days later after my bfp,I got a lot more symptoms nose congestion when I weak up,the boobs are killing me already, very thirsty, I need to go a lot to the bathroom, cramps and every now and then I get nausea. Well anyway after my calculations I am 4w6d today but I can't really enjoy my pg because I am just afraid of a chemical or a mc .so I am really praying to God to make it.everyday that goes away I could hug the whole world.
Anyway 10 yrs ago I had another mc,2 yrs later I got my son and now we are hopping for a little baby.
I am looking forward to meet some nice ladies here and become bump buddies.


----------



## readyforhope1

Hi ladies, Hoping to join your thread. Found out I was expecting on Dec 5 after we have been trying for 3 years. Are expected due date is 8/17/13, which is our three year anniversary :) This is amazing and unreal. I have to be honest I agree with those that are scared of miscarrying. I dont want to get to excited just in case we loose it. But I also want to enjoy every minute.


----------



## runnergrl

jazzylady said:


> Hey ladies,
> Sorry but I forgot to introduce myself when I posted first time here.
> My name is Daniela,27 hubbs is 35 and how some of you know by now I got my bfp last week on Thursday at 11 dpo.I didn't really had any symptoms then and I really didn't believe that I will get pregnant.I used right away in the O faze:
> - pineapple core
> - folic acid
> - and considering that I had 2 months ago a mc,I take baby aspirin too.
> Now,a few days later after my bfp,I got a lot more symptoms nose congestion when I weak up,the boobs are killing me already, very thirsty, I need to go a lot to the bathroom, cramps and every now and then I get nausea. Well anyway after my calculations I am 4w6d today but I can't really enjoy my pg because I am just afraid of a chemical or a mc .so I am really praying to God to make it.everyday that goes away I could hug the whole world.
> Anyway 10 yrs ago I had another mc,2 yrs later I got my son and now we are hopping for a little baby.
> I am looking forward to meet some nice ladies here and become bump buddies.

Id love to be your bump buddy. we have a lot in common. I, too have a son who is almost 2, I suffered my first loss on sept 4th and am thrilled (yet terrified) this time around. We are due on the same day it seems:hugs:

I am 32, my husband is 35, we have our son, a dog, and 5 fish and are in the process of re-locating due to my husband's job. I am actively searching for a job too, I havent been technically employed since before my son was born. I have been keeping another families' two boys for over a year now and have had the honor of being Brady's mommy full time. I have loved it, but I think its time for him to start school. I hope to find a job in the heath/fitness industry in the next week or so, so my husband and I can move together!:happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

welcome and congrats to all the new ladies! this is a great thread full of encouragement and positivism! :hug: to all!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

> OMG I'M SO HAPPY TO TALK TO YOU AGAIN!!! I just got my digital BFP today!!! My ticker shows that I'm due at a different time but from the day that I ovulated, my due date is August 26th, 2013!!! Is Bellablue on here too?? Wow I am so excited and nervous at the same time because I am scared to have another miscarriage :cry:

Hopeandpray!!!!!!!! So excited for you!! You are always on my mind and i'm so happy to hear that you got your BFP! Bella is on here too! There's so many awesome ladies in this thread who are expecting in August, don't think it's a coincidence lol!!!! yayyyyyyy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

wow ladies, i am taken back by how many great women there are in this thread! Like runnergrl said, so positive :):) Welcome to all the new ladies....:hugs:

please if i forgot anyone on the front page i am so sorry, just let me know :=)


----------



## AugustBaby13

Congratulations to everyone who has already posted! I found out last week and am expecting my first on August 21st :happydance: So exciting and overwhelming, we had been TTC for 3 months and I thought I had missed my ovulation window last cycle... I guess not though :wacko: Just tired, sore nipples and gross skin so far for me. Is anyone else already playing the name game?


----------



## Smiler82

mon_ami said:


> Also when are people telling immediate family members? I don't plan on telling friends and making it "Facebook official" until 12 weeks but I'm dying to tell my mom and sister. Part of me doesn't know how to (they live far away) and part of me doesn't want to have to "disappoint them" if things don't go right. I know that sounds silly. What are you ladies doing or what did you do before if this isn't #1?

I can't decide about this...we've had 2 losses so are really worried it's going to happen again. I always said I wanted to keep it secret til gone 12 weeks for close family, then wait til the bump is showing before telling friends. But last night I had a real moment of "I want my mum!" DH said I can tell her if I want to, he doesn't mind. But I really don't want anyone other than her knowing. Not sure if that would be awkward for her though, to know it and not tell my Dad?! I know what you mean about not wanting to disappoint them if things go wrong. I partly feel like it would be nice for someone else to know this baby exists in case it doesn't end well, but it is hard on parents especially when stuff like that happens :/ I don't know, am going to think a little more...


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

how's everybody feeling? I'm 5w5d today and i'm feeling fine. A little sore boobs and somewhat tired but i feel like i had more symptoms last week. Today I'm starting to worry a little bit.Should i be feeling symptoms by now? I moved my US to this thursday so hopefully everything will be ok! Sorry just a little vent session bc my hubby thinks i'm worrying too much :(


----------



## Smiler82

TXRunnerGirl said:


> how's everybody feeling? I'm 5w5d today and i'm feeling fine. A little sore boobs and somewhat tired but i feel like i had more symptoms last week. Today I'm starting to worry a little bit.Should i be feeling symptoms by now? I moved my US to this thursday so hopefully everything will be ok! Sorry just a little vent session bc my hubby thinks i'm worrying too much :(

:hugs: I'm only 4w 4d and I'm already worrying I have no symptoms! I know it is silly because my last 2 pregnancies symptoms didn't kick in til the 6 week mark. It's natural to worry, I read so many ppl on here posting about no symptoms and being worried about it. Rationally we all know that every woman has a different level of symptoms and some ladies are just lucky to sail through with barely any symptoms at all. But it doesn't always make you feel better does it! It just depends how well your body responds to the changing hormones and the increasing HCG. I'm sure you will start to feel it more as time goes on. Good luck for Thursday! x


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Smiler82 said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> how's everybody feeling? I'm 5w5d today and i'm feeling fine. A little sore boobs and somewhat tired but i feel like i had more symptoms last week. Today I'm starting to worry a little bit.Should i be feeling symptoms by now? I moved my US to this thursday so hopefully everything will be ok! Sorry just a little vent session bc my hubby thinks i'm worrying too much :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm only 4w 4d and I'm already worrying I have no symptoms! I know it is silly because my last 2 pregnancies symptoms didn't kick in til the 6 week mark. It's natural to worry, I read so many ppl on here posting about no symptoms and being worried about it. Rationally we all know that every woman has a different level of symptoms and some ladies are just lucky to sail through with barely any symptoms at all. But it doesn't always make you feel better does it! It just depends how well your body responds to the changing hormones and the increasing HCG. I'm sure you will start to feel it more as time goes on. Good luck for Thursday! xClick to expand...

Thank you Smiler82! So great to see you on here! i remember seeing you on some of the TTC after loss threads and clomid threads! I'm so happy for you . i think the closer my dr appt gets the more nervous i get. I am so afraid to hear the words that i heard last year at this time ;( , Thank you for your support, it's so nice to hear words of encouragement. I know that with each milestone of this pregnancy it will get better, and there will be easier days than others. One day at a time :)!


----------



## suffolksazzle

May I join you ladies? My birthday is the 13tg August and I'm due on the 17th August :)


----------



## CaT1285

Hello all, and congrats to the new BFPs!!

I'm checking in at 6 weeks.. I'm a sweet pea! Which I love, because that's what I always call my OH. My symptoms so far: I felt super nauseous this morning. The nausea has come on slowly and before today, I thought there was a chance it was coincidence or in my head, but I think it is pregnancy-related. And as before, sore boobs and hungry a lot. I just stocked up on snacks at work to make sure I don't get too hungry.

We are telling close family on Christmas but waiting until maybe 12-13 weeks to tell close friends and other family. We'll make it facebook official at 14 weeks (Valentine's Day).

mon ami, I love your pic! I live in Baltimore too.


----------



## Smiler82

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> how's everybody feeling? I'm 5w5d today and i'm feeling fine. A little sore boobs and somewhat tired but i feel like i had more symptoms last week. Today I'm starting to worry a little bit.Should i be feeling symptoms by now? I moved my US to this thursday so hopefully everything will be ok! Sorry just a little vent session bc my hubby thinks i'm worrying too much :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm only 4w 4d and I'm already worrying I have no symptoms! I know it is silly because my last 2 pregnancies symptoms didn't kick in til the 6 week mark. It's natural to worry, I read so many ppl on here posting about no symptoms and being worried about it. Rationally we all know that every woman has a different level of symptoms and some ladies are just lucky to sail through with barely any symptoms at all. But it doesn't always make you feel better does it! It just depends how well your body responds to the changing hormones and the increasing HCG. I'm sure you will start to feel it more as time goes on. Good luck for Thursday! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Smiler82! So great to see you on here! i remember seeing you on some of the TTC after loss threads and clomid threads! I'm so happy for you . i think the closer my dr appt gets the more nervous i get. I am so afraid to hear the words that i heard last year at this time ;( , Thank you for your support, it's so nice to hear words of encouragement. I know that with each milestone of this pregnancy it will get better, and there will be easier days than others. One day at a time :)!Click to expand...

TXRunnergirl I remember you too! I was so happy to see you had started this thread but didn't think you would remember me :) Yeah I'm not having any appts for ages but I know I will be super super nervous. Once you've had that experience you can never go into an u/s room and not be scared for it to go the same way. But yeah it is totally one day at a time. I think it's important to try and have some happy days and to enjoy the pregnancy when you can but there are def going to be some less good days. And that's what we're all here for :hugs:


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Feeling good pregnancy wise but have a wicked head/chest cold that came on hard on Friday. As far as telling, we plan on telling family when they are here for the holidays, but I told my work as soon as I found out because I'm an Oncology nurse who gives chemotherapy all day, so they've agreed to try to keep me from it as much as possible.


----------



## THart

First doctors appointment tomorrow. Have no idea what to expect. I think I'm scared that somehow their test will show something different. Or that something will go wrong. DH says I worry to much but I cannot help it. :blush:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, my symptoms are gone too for the most part. The only thing hanging around is this stupid nausea which makes it hard to eat anything. I have my second scan on Thursday so hopefully I will get some reassuring news that our bean is ok :)

We are telling our parents Christmas morning and won't tell other family until around 12 weeks. Friends we will tell around 14 weeks. The only person who knows right now is my sis and since I had told my mom my last iui failed, she is going to be in for a shock!!! She keeps telling my sister how she wishes things look up for me and dh and that she doesn't like to see us suffer! Oh man I cannot wait to see the look on her face! :)


----------



## Emma 21

hi all :)

so happy to be pregnant again im emma im 26 my husband will be 37 on thursday so this is a fab early gift for him. I got pregnant quicker than i thought i would, only have mirena removed on 27th september. 

im 6 weeks and 1 day today and have very difficult pregnancies i am heterozygous factor v leiden meaning i have to inject with clexane into my belly to stop me miscarrying hopefully (iv had 4 and dont think i could cope with any more).

My kids are 4 yrs 4 months, almost 3 years (26 dec) and almost 18 months


----------



## Emma 21

and apparently sleep aint that important when ur pregnant my midwife text me at 7 am tpo ask if she could come do my booking visit at home on thursday x


----------



## l1nda

Hi all

I'm massively excited to say I am now also officially pregnant and the GP says I am due 21st Aug! This will be my first and I'm crossing my fingers so hard it works out!

Congratulations to everyone else too!

Lin


----------



## DEWCOB

So I made a couple brief posts on here last week but they were short and I was in shock and not really sure what to say I think. So I wanted to introduce myself formally as I think I will need some ladies to talk to over the next 9 months.

I just found out last Monday and its been an exciting shock!

My hubby and I have been married for 6 years now, we got married kinda later and pretty much said "no kids". Well, about a year ago I guess my biological clock started ticking and I wanted a baby. I told DH and it took him a while to get over the shock and bless his heart he got on board. We decided to go ahead soon as I am 36 and he is 46. We started by simply not trying not to and boom it was fast.

It happened over our thanksgiving vacation and got 3 BFP last Monday. By my best guesses (I'm pretty regular), I will be due around Aug. 18th. Called the Dr. they wanted to get me in 6-8 weeks so first apt in 12/27, can't wait! 

We haven't lived where we are for very long and don't know many people (guess this is a way to get to know some huh?) so I am a bit nervous. I hate the fact that due to my age I will automaticlly be consitered 'high risk', oh well.

Here we go......:shrug::happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

Congratulations DEWCOB and welcome :)


----------



## SMGP

Congrats ladies and welcome! I am also due the 21st...lmp. but if I do it from o then it is the 25th! So we will see!


----------



## eieio02

AF arrived last night with a vengeance, looks like I won't be joining you after all! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## spunky84

Hello!

Well... if we go by my lmp, I'm due approx August 11. Though I've done calculators that took estimated conception date and one that did lmp, average cycle length & lp which came up either Aug 20 or 21 (I think this is more accurate!).

I haven't received an official EDD yet from anyone.

I had a blood test this morning with my GP but she didn't offer any EDD or anything. I should be getting results back tomorrow by noon. I don't have an appt with my OB until Jan 7.

Congrats to everyone in here :)


----------



## Lellow

Hello guys :wave:

I am having my second August baby and he/she will be due around August 8th (my son was born August 22nd) and to top it all off, my husband was also an August baby (12th).

August for me will be an expensive month for birthdays :dohh:

So excited and cannot wait to meet our new addition to the family.

Hope you're all well and that pregnancy is treating you all kindly.

xxx


----------



## Vonnie18

How is everyone coping with nausea? I've been feeling extremely pukey the past few data but not being sick! What's ur cure? Lol x


----------



## Lellow

Vonnie, i chew mints and eat ginger biscuits...works wonders.


----------



## Vonnie18

Mints it is then! Never had nausea with my boys so this is something new at least haha x


----------



## THart

When does nausea usually kick in?The only bit I experience right now is if I wake up in the middle of the night and rollover. And then it's just a brief twinge.

Also, could any of you ladies give me a little insight as to what to expect tomorrow at my very first doctors appointment.


----------



## StellaBella24

Ginger biscuits not doing much for me...will try the mints idea. Feeling very bleugh today.x


----------



## Baby_Dream

Hey ladies :)
I am due 11th of August. I am very excited, this is my second baby. I have a DD who is 19 months :)
I am 6w 2d, dont have much symptoms, but starting today i have sore nipples and breasts. Last friday i went shopping with DH and DD and while at the cashair i felt that i was about tk faint and vomit badly. Had to leave to the car immediately . 

Sorry for making this long but i am very happy to be with u ladies :)
Wishing all H&H 9 months :)


----------



## DEWCOB

StellaBella24 said:


> Ginger biscuits not doing much for me...will try the mints idea. Feeling very bleugh today.x

I found a ginger/lemon tea that seems to settle my tummy a bit. Been drinking it everyday. I have just been queasy so far though, havent actually thrown up.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Thart, we are the same days =) I booked my first appointment today. Didnt need to see the doctor, so straight to the midwife I go. Its January 9th. Ill be almost 8 weeks then. 

Only symptoms i have are slightly sore boovs and still feeling exhausted but I can cope with that. Hoping MS stays away!

Took my first digi today and got 2-3 so that made me smile!

It still feels totally unreal though. I dont think its actually hit me that there IS a baby inside me!


----------



## jazzylady

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> It still feels totally unreal though. I dont think its actually hit me that there IS a baby inside me!

I feel the same.I am so happy for every symptom I have.but not happy with the period like cramps and dull backaches... Just scare me!


----------



## THart

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Thart, we are the same days =) I booked my first appointment today. Didnt need to see the doctor, so straight to the midwife I go. Its January 9th. Ill be almost 8 weeks then.
> 
> Only symptoms i have are slightly sore boovs and still feeling exhausted but I can cope with that. Hoping MS stays away!
> 
> Took my first digi today and got 2-3 so that made me smile!
> 
> It still feels totally unreal though. I dont think its actually hit me that there IS a baby inside me!

Glad I got someone to share the date with :hugs: I'm quite nervous for tomorrow, this is my first pregnancy ever and so I seem to panic about the slightest things not knowing if it's normal or not.


----------



## mon_ami

CaT1285 said:


> mon ami, I love your pic! I live in Baltimore too.

Thanks! We just moved here a few months ago! So far it's alright but we moved from CA where I worked at a place that I had GREAT maternity benefits. Now, working here, I have pretty much zilch. I really don't know what my husband and I are going to do- he is working on his PhD and I am the main wage earner. 

Yikes, we'll have to see. And to all you UK girls- don't take that maternity leave for granted. Here in America (aka the Dark Ages) we get pretty much NOTHING. It's pathetic. The reality of this pregnancy hasn't even set in and I'm already trying to figure out what to do about child care because I'll have to go back to work so quickly. :nope:


----------



## Hope1409

Vonnie18 said:


> How is everyone coping with nausea? I've been feeling extremely pukey the past few data but not being sick! What's ur cure? Lol x

I have been trying everything in the books and nothing seems to help. I have preggo pops, ginger cookies, ginger gum, wear my sea bands....nothing is really taking it away completely. I have good days and bad but the nausea definitely lasts all day though. I hope this passes soon so I can start enjoying the pregnancy. If you find something that works, let me know :flower:


----------



## SMGP

THart said:


> First doctors appointment tomorrow. Have no idea what to expect. I think I'm scared that somehow their test will show something different. Or that something will go wrong. DH says I worry to much but I cannot help it. :blush:


How exciting!! I am going to be nervous too! My doc won't see me until 8 weeks...so I have to wait until after the New Year! 
Good luck and let me know how it goes so I know what to expect!! :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

IM so glad Im not a poppyseed any more. My baby is growing:wohoo: Horray Apple seed!


----------



## SMGP

mon_ami said:


> CaT1285 said:
> 
> 
> mon ami, I love your pic! I live in Baltimore too.
> 
> Thanks! We just moved here a few months ago! So far it's alright but we moved from CA where I worked at a place that I had GREAT maternity benefits. Now, working here, I have pretty much zilch. I really don't know what my husband and I are going to do- he is working on his PhD and I am the main wage earner.
> 
> Yikes, we'll have to see. And to all you UK girls- don't take that maternity leave for granted. Here in America (aka the Dark Ages) we get pretty much NOTHING. It's pathetic. The reality of this pregnancy hasn't even set in and I'm already trying to figure out what to do about child care because I'll have to go back to work so quickly. :nope:Click to expand...


Uggghhh. Tell me about it! Me and DH were just talking about that! I am not even sure how long my short term disability will cover me for...I know a lot of insurance companies will only do it for 6 weeks! I want more than 6 weeks! But my work is pretty good about maternity leave and if I tell them I only want to come back 1 or 2 days a week for a few hours and day, I am guessing they will be cool with that. And I will only get 60% of my wages. I always get a bonus check in May though, so that will be nice to get that so we can stick that away for when I am not working.


----------



## runnergrl

ladies who are on baby #1, a great way to still have an income while staying with baby is to become a nanny for a while. There are so many families who need good nannies and a lot of them dont mind (in fact, prefer) that you bring your child with you. It shows responsibility, trust, and it gives their child a playmate, if little, or someone to help look after if older. Just a thought. Thats how I was able to still contribute financially, yet be with my son these past almost 2 years. Just a thought ;)


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!! Mind if I join?! I'm EDD is August 19th for now :) I get my first scan on the 2nd so I'll know more then :) So excited!!


----------



## SMGP

Anyone having a hard time sleeping? I know you are suppose to be tired during first tri but for the past 4 days or so, I wake up early...like this morning 430 having to pee and I cannot fall back asleep!!! It is so annoying!


----------



## DEWCOB

SMGP said:


> Anyone having a hard time sleeping? I know you are suppose to be tired during first tri but for the past 4 days or so, I wake up early...like this morning 430 having to pee and I cannot fall back asleep!!! It is so annoying!

I'm experiencing the exact same thing! It's kinda anoying right?


----------



## Smiler82

I'm having trouble sleeping too, but I don't know if that's the pregnancy or just because I can't switch my brain off since we found out :wacko:


----------



## roberts08

im due 2 august, im tired sick or nauseus cant stop eating,bannanas helping with ms give it a try,i keep getting low sugars also


----------



## spinneybaby

I'm so tired all the time yet I can't sleep past 6:50 am....my internal alarm clock goes off and I can't get back to sleep! also, certain smells turn my stomach!


----------



## CaT1285

I woke up at 4am from 10DPO up until a few days ago... I'm sleeping better now though.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

i am the same way, tired and cranky at night but can't sleep great during the night especially with the frequent bathroom trips. It's like clockwork, 2am, 4 am and 6am...then i lay there and can't fall back asleep. uggghhh lol

THart, good luck today!!!


----------



## A3my

I've also made a couple of posts but I'd like to properly introduce myself too. I'm
Amy, I have three children - Emily (12), Holly (11) and Alex (2). Some of my tickers are out of date! Sadly I split with my childrens father a year ago. I met someone amazing in April and we had the shock of a BFP a couple of weeks ago. My due date is 9th August. I'm very apprehensive, I had a high risk pregnancy with my son and I'm already thinking the worst with this one!
I'm also a nurse - I'm a childrens nurse in the hospital near me and I love my job! I don't live with FOB at the moment. He also has children from previous Relationships and lives 75 miles away so we have lots to sort out. Fingers crossed for us all ladies xx


----------



## THart

SMGP said:


> THart said:
> 
> 
> First doctors appointment tomorrow. Have no idea what to expect. I think I'm scared that somehow their test will show something different. Or that something will go wrong. DH says I worry to much but I cannot help it. :blush:
> 
> 
> How exciting!! I am going to be nervous too! My doc won't see me until 8 weeks...so I have to wait until after the New Year!
> Good luck and let me know how it goes so I know what to expect!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Things went fantastic! She started by taking my weight and blood pressure. Then she discussed the process of what would take place throughout the pregnancy. I picked which hospital I wanted and if I prefer a male or female gyn. 

After that we just talked about what kind of blood work I would be getting done. And the do's and don'ts. She put on a calcium and vitamin d pill on top of the prenatal pill as I may drink one glass of milk a week. 

I don't go back for 4 weeks now.


----------



## Luckypawprint

SMGP said:


> Anyone having a hard time sleeping? I know you are suppose to be tired during first tri but for the past 4 days or so, I wake up early...like this morning 430 having to pee and I cannot fall back asleep!!! It is so annoying!

I've been having that too, could sleep from 5pm but stay up as I wake up from 4am GRRRR


----------



## Hope1409

I don't have frequent urination so that's good in that I can sleep through the night, but I feel like its not a good nights sleep. I am always up by 7am even before my alarm goes off, which never use to happen, haha! 

Two more days until my us! We bought our parents and in laws Xmas gifts (rocker/sleeper) so we can tell them Xmas morning. I can't wait.....I hate keeping this to myself, not to mention dh almost slipped up twice when talking with his mom! We will wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone else :)


----------



## KelseyK

SMGP said:


> Anyone having a hard time sleeping? I know you are suppose to be tired during first tri but for the past 4 days or so, I wake up early...like this morning 430 having to pee and I cannot fall back asleep!!! It is so annoying!

I can't sleep AT ALL. And I'm always super tired :( It's hard to get to sleep and once I finally do it seems like I wake up all the time and I don't really fall into a deep sleep. It's so annoying!


----------



## Raggydoll

Can I join you. I got my :bfp: yesterday. 

I'm Anna, I'm 32 and this will be baby #2. I have a gorgeous little girl called Kate who's 3 in January. 

Good luck to you all. X

ETA, nearly forgot the important bit, I'm due August 27th.


----------



## KelseyK

I have a question for those of you who have morning sickness... When did it start and what does it feel like?


----------



## Sweetkat

KelseyK said:


> I have a question for those of you who have morning sickness... When did it start and what does it feel like?

Started mid week 6. Feels exactly like a really bad hangover. Waves of nausea, headache and tiredness. Except a hangover normally cleares up in a few hours whereas this comes in waves throughout the day.


----------



## Raggydoll

With my first the sickness started at six weeks. SweetKat describes it perfectly. I found apples helped.


----------



## Sweetkat

Apples, satsumas or a few pringles :) seem to help.


----------



## SMGP

Welcome Raggydoll! And CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## THart

And question for you girls. How many often does a 'missed miscarriage occur? 

I'VE seen a fair number of stories about it in the forum today and it is terrifying me.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Raggydoll said:


> Can I join you. I got my :bfp: yesterday.
> 
> I'm Anna, I'm 32 and this will be baby #2. I have a gorgeous little girl called Kate who's 3 in January.
> 
> Good luck to you all. X
> 
> ETA, nearly forgot the important bit, I'm due August 27th.

Congrats hun! =D


----------



## Kiwi_Jen

Can I join? I'm Jen, and I'm 33 expecting my second on August 25th (or thereabouts ;) ). 
I knew I was pregnant at 2+6, when I was super moody, and then at 3 weeks I felt nauseous and tired. Last pregnancy i had no symptoms until 6 weeks in, so I think I'm in for a doozy this time. I'm really hoping that it's not multiples :huh:. I tested for the first time at 3+4 and it was a clear positive.


----------



## Vonnie18

Congrats Anna & Jen x


----------



## Raggydoll

Thanks everyone.

Congratulations Jen. Hope the MS isn't too hard on you.


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome new ladies! I'm counting every day that I don't feel sick as a blessing. And I hope the MS stays away!


----------



## runnergrl

Txrunnergirl- don't you have your appointment today?


----------



## sweetieinva

I am 6 weeks 1 day. EDD is August 13th. :) Very nervous because symptoms are coming and going, and have had two previous miscarriages. My first u/s is Jan 8th at 8 weeks and it cannot get here soon enough!!


----------



## Whimsy82

6 weeks today! Can't wait to announce to my family on Christmas eve!

We told DH's family this past Sunday. They were so thrilled! With this being our first, the attention was almost overwhelming.

Just started feeling some queesiness. Other than that, I just have an achy back here and there and I'm EXHAUSTED!

Also, can anyone clear up my confusion? I hear things like scans and ultrasounds but I don't know the difference. We have our first appointmen the 15th of January where we go over our medical history and will hear the heart beat. What is this? Ultra sound, scan? I want to see pics too though! Will I get to at this appointment?


----------



## Smiler82

I use the terms interchangeably! I think the full term is "ultrasound scan" so it gets shortened either way. If you are going to be hearing the heartbeat then they might just be using a heart monitor, I don't know. Did you get a letter or anything?


----------



## daniellerdh05

UUUUhhhhggg... Past two days--- soooooo sickyyyyy.... I wish I had a desk job.... uuuuhhhhgggg... yukkkkk


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey ladies, just checking in!

I am still not having much in the way of symptoms, bbs are still a little tender and my back aches from time to time both nothing else really. I should be happy but just want to know everything is as it should be in there.

I have my first appointment with the midwife on Friday so I am hoping things will start to feel more real after that.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> Txrunnergirl- don't you have your appointment today?

Hi runnergrl!! My original appt was scheduled for tomorrow but i went ahead and canceled it and kep the appointment for next thursday the 27th. My hubby can go next week and the nurse told me that there was a small chance we would be able to see a heartbeat at 6weeks with the ultrasound. I know that from my loss last year that it would be harder to go in hopeful at 6 weeks and not hear anything than go in next week and have a much better chance of seeing our little bean. I know i would worry for a whole week striaght! This next week will be busy with all our Christmas events so it should go by very fast :):) Thanks for checking in though :)! My boobs are getting more and more tender on the sides and this morning i had nausea for about 20min so at least i'm feeling something How are you doing???


----------



## MarieLyo

Can I join? EDD August 25th. Got our BFP last Tuesday!

This is our first and we are very excited. I'm extremely paranoid because my symptoms keep coming and going. One thing that is getting worse is being SO TIRED. I cannot shake it, I want to take a nap right this second. Other symptoms I've had on and off are dizzyness and sore bbs. My bbs are still sore, but less today then previous day :/ 

I hate symptoms, they make me worry when they aren't there! I took three more tests yesterday and they were bright positives :)

We'll be telling DH's family Christmas Day but then we'll keep it a secret until after our first appointment on Jan 14th. Just want these next few weeks to fly by!


----------



## JessyG

Hello ladies!

Can I join. I got my BFP yesterday morning (I almost keeled over!!)

I am very cautiously pregnant and wont get my u/s until I am 12 weeks. It is going to be a long wait.....and I am not very patient!


----------



## JessyG

Silly me, forgot to say I am estimated to be due on 24th August 2013.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats to all the new ladies =D

Lots of us seem to have sore boobs and exhaustion, these are my only 2 symptoms.

Were at OHs parents today, and I was dying to tell them! Were going to tell them om boxing day. His SIL is 31 weeks and i kept thinking "i cant wait to be that far along!"

Not sure when we are going to tell my family. My mum probably wont be best pleased. Shes a weirdo like that! (im 24, oh 25 so not like were very young!) but i will probably tell her in private this week!

My first appointment is on the 9th January. Doubt ill get a scan as ill only be 8(ish) weeks so probably be a month later ill get it.
Got a 3+ on cb digi today so that has lifted my spirits too =D

So excited for christmas!


----------



## Kiwi_Jen

Welcome JessyG! We're due at almost the same date (25th in NZ = 24th in Scotland or so). Is this your first? My first pregnancy seemed to go sooooo slowly. Now with a toddler to run after and alot to do before baby I'm happy for it to go slowly :)


----------



## JessyG

Kiwi_Jen said:


> Welcome JessyG! We're due at almost the same date (25th in NZ = 24th in Scotland or so). Is this your first? My first pregnancy seemed to go sooooo slowly. Now with a toddler to run after and alot to do before baby I'm happy for it to go slowly :)

Yeah this is my first pregnancy, BFP on cycle #2, more than a little shocked but over the moon!

I have had the worst bloating I have ever had in the last few days, weird flutters in my tummy and waves of nausea and cramps. 

I have just enquired about getting an early scan to put my mind at rest. Not sure I can wait for my 12 week scan!

What sort of symptoms do you have?


----------



## Whimsy82

Smiler82 said:


> I use the terms interchangeably! I think the full term is "ultrasound scan" so it gets shortened either way. If you are going to be hearing the heartbeat then they might just be using a heart monitor, I don't know. Did you get a letter or anything?


They told me when I called to become a new patient. They don't see you until 8+ weeks. They just told me they'd do an exam and hear the heart beat. I'm excited :D


----------



## THart

JessyG said:


> Silly me, forgot to say I am estimated to be due on 24th August 2013.

We share the date I Jessy!! And a big congrats to you:hugs:


----------



## THart

Had my first set of bloodwork one today! She missed once in both arms before getting it on the third try.:dohh:

Can't wait forthright results, though I'm not sure what they will really tell me.


----------



## Katiie

Had a big bleed today. Scan tomorrow but I'm 90% sure that baby has gone. :cry:


----------



## Emzy192

Hi there,
I am due in mid aug too. I think i am 5 weeks and 6 days preggas. It's my 3rd pregnancy, having troubles already and really worried. Has 2 internal scans already and they can not see anything not even a yolk sac!! They have told me not to worry, as my hcg levels are still less than 1000. We had a still born in jan so are very anxious, just wondering if this has happened to anyone else??


----------



## Emzy192

Awww you poor thing... hope all goes well tomz let us know how you get on.... it's such a worry isn't it.


----------



## THart

Katiie said:


> Had a big bleed today. Scan tomorrow but I'm 90% sure that baby has gone. :cry:

Oh hun, I'm sorry to hear that. Still hope for the best if you can and keep informed. :hugs:


----------



## Lellow

Katiie said:


> Had a big bleed today. Scan tomorrow but I'm 90% sure that baby has gone. :cry:

Oh hunny...:hugs:

Im so sorry - Maybe things will be OK - Have everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Katiie said:


> Had a big bleed today. Scan tomorrow but I'm 90% sure that baby has gone. :cry:

Praying that everything is okay...good luck tomorrow hun!


----------



## Luckypawprint

All the best katiie thinking of you :hug:


----------



## runnergrl

thanks for your reply Txrunnergirl.. I get it about waiting a few days or even a week to make sure your little miracle shows a beating heart on the screen. My original appointment was the 27th (6+2), but I had to change it to the 31st (7 weeks) because we need to spend that day looking for houses in Houston and we will have a babysitter already lined up, so we wont have to take our son. Will save a LOT of time I think!

I had three interviews yesterday all over Houston and one stood out far above the others. I am really hoping to get it! I would start on January 3rd, I cant believe it! They will be calling me on Friday to let me know one way or the other.. I hate waiting! 

pregnancy wise I feel pretty good. the boobs are sore on and off and I swear they are growing already. I feel cramps off and on too. mostly on and while I was driving yesterday, they were actually pretty intense. I was also hit with a huge wave of tiredness this afternoon while rocking my son to sleep for his nap. as soon as he was down, I laid down too. slept an hour and a half!!!


----------



## StellaBella24

Oh Katiie...so sorry. I hope things turn out ok for you.xx


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> thanks for your reply Txrunnergirl.. I get it about waiting a few days or even a week to make sure your little miracle shows a beating heart on the screen. My original appointment was the 27th (6+2), but I had to change it to the 31st (7 weeks) because we need to spend that day looking for houses in Houston and we will have a babysitter already lined up, so we wont have to take our son. Will save a LOT of time I think!
> 
> I had three interviews yesterday all over Houston and one stood out far above the others. I am really hoping to get it! I would start on January 3rd, I cant believe it! They will be calling me on Friday to let me know one way or the other.. I hate waiting!
> 
> pregnancy wise I feel pretty good. the boobs are sore on and off and I swear they are growing already. I feel cramps off and on too. mostly on and while I was driving yesterday, they were actually pretty intense. I was also hit with a huge wave of tiredness this afternoon while rocking my son to sleep for his nap. as soon as he was down, I laid down too. slept an hour and a half!!!

You said you're looking to find a job in the Fitness Industry in the Houston area, right? While living in Florida i worked in Fitness since I graduated college at FSU 11 years ago and loveeee it~~ (wow, that makes me feel old lol). Haven't been working in the industry since we moved to Texas a couple months ago and we are living in a fairly country area where fitness isn't too big and I'm definitely missing it! Were your interviews for that?? Glad to hear things went well and good luck!!! Hope you get your #1 choice :)


----------



## JessyG

Katiie said:


> Had a big bleed today. Scan tomorrow but I'm 90% sure that baby has gone. :cry:

I am so sorry Katiie. I really hope everything is ok tomorrow. xx


----------



## runnergrl

Katiie said:


> Had a big bleed today. Scan tomorrow but I'm 90% sure that baby has gone. :cry:

oh sweetie :cry: I have no words. I was just there 3 months ago...

:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

TXRunnerGirl said:


> You said you're looking to find a job in the Fitness Industry in the Houston area, right? While living in Florida i worked in Fitness since I graduated college at FSU 11 years ago and loveeee it~~ (wow, that makes me feel old lol). Haven't been working in the industry since we moved to Texas a couple months ago and we are living in a fairly country area where fitness isn't too big and I'm definitely missing it! Were your interviews for that?? Glad to hear things went well and good luck!!! Hope you get your #1 choice :)

Thank you! Yes I have been out of the industry for years! I have missed it so much! I just got a call from the principal at the school I interviewed at and he offered me the job and wants an answer back by the end of the day! I had to call the fitness company and tell them because they werent supposed to call me till Friday..and they offered on the spot! I am so blessed!!!!

I start on Jan 2.. when do you think I should tell them I'm pregnant?? yikes!!


----------



## Emma 21

oh katiie im so sorry iv been there 3 times andx there are no words big hugs xx


----------



## wontgiveup

"YAY" can i join
Im due in august
Found out for sure yesterday but iv know for at least a week that i am lol
Were telling family on christmas ill be in my 6th week by then... Telling my two best friends this friday i cant wait... Lol iv been staying away from family cause they all know me very well and They would figure it out real fast... 
Here what im giving my family on christmas Made one for each :)
the one that says best friends on it is to My best friend... adopted sis lol I adopted her when i was like 8 lol
Telling my close family on christmas eve and then on christmas were telling my mom(mothernlaw) and family during christmas dinner lol, were making this shirt for my 5yr old brother to were and come into the room. Lets see how quick everyone notices..
CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFPs weve been trying for 2yrs with no luck (irregular cycles) I get blood work drawn up Friday and my first prenatal and ultrasound after the first of the yr around 8wks... When is everyone else telling there family, I know its early but the way i look at it is if things go wrong ill have my familys support..
 



Attached Files:







howimsurpriseingthe fam.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7









comeingsoon.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wontgiveup

Im sorry kaitie i hope you get better news real soon Fxd 

The only symptoms i have is very sore nipples and tender breast and I pee every 15min and nap during the day cause iv been so tired!! NO nausea yet for me...


----------



## jazzylady

I got a big scare today... Somehow in the am my breast weren't as sore as they were..so you can imagine I was crazy!around 12 pm that soreness came back... Every day is so different with my symptoms and I have lots of them...I notice today that even my areola got a dark circle!
Anyway 2ww is nothing to compare with this 12 weeks...I can't wait until the first trimester is over.:wacko:


----------



## wontgiveup

Amen to that sister, Same happend to me yesterday and this morning i cant touch them,
Anyone else experience hot flashes lol i know crazy right but true symptom for me..


----------



## SMGP

JazzyLady:

I know what you mean! I though the 2ww was bad! This is 10x worse! And I won't be 12 weeks until first week of February!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hugs Katiie, keeping everything crossed for you! 

The first 12 weeks are definitely the worst, worry wise. I'll be glad to get into 2nd trimester lol x


----------



## jazzylady

But I do enjoy every symptom,don't get me wrong,but heaving previous mc ,one just 2 moths ago,I get paranoid about everything.. Is just so stressful.


----------



## Vonnie18

I know it's easier said than done but try not to stress too much! I know how's art it can be tho, I MC the very first time I got pregnant and then went to have 2 perfect pregnancies! Our bodies do strange things to us! X


----------



## jazzylady

Well I had 2 mc ..one many years ago,then I had a healthy pg,now years later I started with a mc again..so if I have a 3 rd one is something really wrong.well anyway I am most scared of a missed mc ,you may think everything is fine for weeks until you go to the u/s.

Let's hope everything will go just fine.but you are right I can't stress like this.


----------



## Katiie

Thank you so much for your words. 

Ill keep you updated :friends:


----------



## Paigeturner

Hi, I am jumping on the end of this thread... literally. I will read through it but for now... I am due Aug 31st :) Sticky thoughts to all.


----------



## CelticNiamh

due 15 of August :flower: feeling very sick this morning :sick:


----------



## CraftyBean

I will read the whole thread, promise :winkwink: 

But.. If this mornings test is indeed correct, I'll be due around 18th August. (Doesn't that seem ever such a long time away?) 

I'm mum to a seven year old boy and a 20mth old girl, and cannot wait to add to our family.


----------



## wontgiveup

Congradulations girls to your BFPs, healthy 9 months to ya..... Im puting the computer away for the day so that ill stay off google lol.... boobs are fuller and sorer this morning ;)


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi everyone im due August 13th so 6+2 days today. having sore boobs, backache and cramps every so often if i do too much things or lifting in a day. been really tired and also having mild nausea. Got my fingers crossed for everything to be ok with this pregnancy. the worry is awful isnt it? Cant wait for the 12 week scan  hope your all doing well x


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> You said you're looking to find a job in the Fitness Industry in the Houston area, right? While living in Florida i worked in Fitness since I graduated college at FSU 11 years ago and loveeee it~~ (wow, that makes me feel old lol). Haven't been working in the industry since we moved to Texas a couple months ago and we are living in a fairly country area where fitness isn't too big and I'm definitely missing it! Were your interviews for that?? Glad to hear things went well and good luck!!! Hope you get your #1 choice :)
> 
> Thank you! Yes I have been out of the industry for years! I have missed it so much! I just got a call from the principal at the school I interviewed at and he offered me the job and wants an answer back by the end of the day! I had to call the fitness company and tell them because they werent supposed to call me till Friday..and they offered on the spot! I am so blessed!!!!
> 
> I start on Jan 2.. when do you think I should tell them I'm pregnant?? yikes!!Click to expand...

yayyy!!! Congrats runnergrl! hmmm, that's a tough one. It's all going to depend on how you feel. If you're having a fairly easy pregnancy then i think it would be okay to tell them later on. If you're feeling sick and feel like it may affect your performance then I would definitely give them a heads up so they understand lol. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Keeping you in my prayers today Katiie!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shychigirl

I'm due aug 7th!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

*Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on all your BFP's!!! *


----------



## BbWishin

May I also join! I am due August 28th!


----------



## Raggydoll

:hugs: Katiie, I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## jazzylady

Welcome everyone, and i hope for sticky sticky beans for all of us.
Got the day off,my boss said my face is green?!..ugh is just this tiredness.. I can't play with my dog or go up the stairs without being out of breath.
My boobs symptoms disappear in the night time and come back in the day time,and another symptom that I have is night sweat..

I have my first appointment next week to check my hormones and talk to the doc.


----------



## THart

Is it normal that 4 weeks and 5 days I have no nausea? Boobs are faintly sore, and a few cramps here and there but that's it.


----------



## JessyG

THart said:


> Is it normal that 4 weeks and 5 days I have no nausea? Boobs are faintly sore, and a few cramps here and there but that's it.

Hi THart i am 4 weeks and 5 days too. Symptoms today were quite strong and dull aches (which really worried me) they disapeared and i havent had much else today except the odd flutter and bubbly tummy.

When do you get your first scan?


----------



## CelticNiamh

THart said:


> Is it normal that 4 weeks and 5 days I have no nausea? Boobs are faintly sore, and a few cramps here and there but that's it.

yes it can be normal, MS can sometimes really only kick in at 6 weeks or sometimes not at all or may be only mild nausea its different for every one:flower:


----------



## THart

JessyG said:


> THart said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal that 4 weeks and 5 days I have no nausea? Boobs are faintly sore, and a few cramps here and there but that's it.
> 
> Hi THart i am 4 weeks and 5 days too. Symptoms today were quite strong and dull aches (which really worried me) they disapeared and i havent had much else today except the odd flutter and bubbly tummy.
> 
> When do you get your first scan?Click to expand...

Haven't heard yet. My gp had to refer to a obgyn and and such. My next appointment. With my gp is Jan 17 though. Where we are I will see my gp until 28 weeks, and then a mix of her and the obgyn until 36 so that I don't have to drive to the city all the time. I hope she calls and says I get a scan before I see her on the 17th. But I think I will have to wait till after.


----------



## Karabub

Hey everyone!

I'm currently 5 weeks 6 days and estimated due date on August 18th, 2013

Although at 5 weeks 2 days my hormone level was only 48, got another beta done today and they'll call me first thing tomorrow.

I know i really shouldnt stress too much about just one beta result and as long as it doubled/tripled today i shouldn't worry too much about it. But I can't help being scared because I just had a m/c 2 months ago...

Anyway, even though it can be stressful sometimes and I've been on an emotional roller coaster but more than anything I'm just so stoked to get an Xmas bfp and join you guys!


----------



## CaptainMummy

THart said:


> Is it normal that 4 weeks and 5 days I have no nausea? Boobs are faintly sore, and a few cramps here and there but that's it.

Im also 4+5, and have no nausea. I didnt get morning sickness at all with my dd, although i couldnt keep down soup for some reason! My boobs are pretty sore and im very tired but other thn that, nothing else =D

Im sure it will hit us with a vengeance and we will be wishing it would go away!

I have no clue when my scan will be either. My first appointment is Jan 9th, and i will be 7+4 so i will probably get my scan date then. Cant see it being before 11 weeks though. Im very tempted to book a private reassurance scan for a couple of weeks, but we shall see if i can afford it!


----------



## diliapickle

Can I join? I am due August 23, 2013!! 

Thart - I am 4 weeks 6 days today and worried too cuz I have no real symptoms! Sore boobs but that could be from progesterone I am on and that is about it!


----------



## JessyG

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> THart said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal that 4 weeks and 5 days I have no nausea? Boobs are faintly sore, and a few cramps here and there but that's it.
> 
> Im also 4+5, and have no nausea. I didnt get morning sickness at all with my dd, although i couldnt keep down soup for some reason! My boobs are pretty sore and im very tired but other thn that, nothing else =D
> 
> Im sure it will hit us with a vengeance and we will be wishing it would go away!
> 
> I have no clue when my scan will be either. My first appointment is Jan 9th, and i will be 7+4 so i will probably get my scan date then. Cant see it being before 11 weeks though. Im very tempted to book a private reassurance scan for a couple of weeks, but we shall see if i can afford it!Click to expand...

I have booked myself in for an early viability scan at 7ish weeks. I dont think I could wait until early Feb for my first scan.


----------



## CaptainMummy

how much are you paying (if you dont mind me asking)

Only one i can find close to me is £80!! Im not paying that haha x


----------



## JessyG

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> how much are you paying (if you dont mind me asking)
> 
> Only one i can find close to me is £80!! Im not paying that haha x

Our scan is costing £100!! I did some overtime last month so that will pay for it. I think my OH was happy to wait until 12 weeks however I just know I will stress out too much.


----------



## jazzylady

This is making me mad with the scans.what takes them so much to give us a scan?that is lie when they say they can't see anything under the 8 week.at 6 weeks the baby should have a heartbeat and you can see if is more then one.I lived in Germany for a long time and have to say that the prenatal care there is 100 times better then here in US.
You literally have to fight the lady at the reception from the doc.office because she won't give you appointment for an early scan.I feel like I am discriminate and my baby is not important to them because,only if you pass the 8 week time line then you have a "real"pregnancy!
And it is really not a big thing...they act like they need to built that screen just for you.sorry for the vent!


----------



## CaT1285

I've been a little annoyed about the same thing. 

I called one doc office two days after I found out, and they said to call back in a week IF I'm still pregnant. OK, they didn't use those words, but I had brown spotting at the time and they said to wait a week and if the spotting stopped and I had another positive HPT, call back. Needless to say, I did not call back.

Now I'm using a midwife office, but they don't want to see me until I'm 8-10 weeks. Apparently this is normal, but I don't like it. My first appointment is Jan 7.


----------



## jazzylady

CaT1285 said:


> I've been a little annoyed about the same thing.
> 
> I called one doc office two days after I found out, and they said to call back in a week IF I'm still pregnant. OK, they didn't use those words, but I had brown spotting at the time and they said to wait a week and if the spotting stopped and I had another positive HPT, call back. Needless to say, I did not call back.
> 
> Now I'm using a midwife office, but they don't want to see me until I'm 8-10 weeks. Apparently this is normal, but I don't like it. My first appointment is Jan 7.

Wow that is just ....I don't really have words....I don't know who or why decided that if you are under 8 week,you don't have the same rights like somebody else.why we still pay insurance? So they just let us wonder for weeks if our baby is growing, heaving a heart beat etc.


----------



## JessyG

In Scotland, we get two scans, one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. The will give other scans on the National Health Service but only really to high risk patients.

My GP classed me as low risk therefore I wont get a scan until 12 weeks, which seems like forever! I have been told that at 7 weeks they should be able to hear a heartbeat which I know will help put my mind at rest, at least for a few weeks.


----------



## ldr

Hi guys, I'm just scraping onto this thread, with a due date of 29th August! I'll try to read through the whole thread later :)



JessyG said:


> In Scotland, we get two scans, one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. The will give other scans on the National Health Service but only really to high risk patients.
> 
> My GP classed me as low risk therefore I wont get a scan until 12 weeks, which seems like forever! I have been told that at 7 weeks they should be able to hear a heartbeat which I know will help put my mind at rest, at least for a few weeks.

It's the same in England. I wish I could have an earlier scan. It hadn't occurred to me that I could book one privately. I'd kind of like to, but at the same time I'd feel guilty 'cause I'm usually all rah-rah cheerleader for the NHS...


----------



## CaT1285

I'm not sure yet what my midwife group will recommend in terms of scans, but I'm assuming 12 and 20 week scans or just a 20 week scan. Honestly, I'm willing to accept that I'm a low risk preg and just have two scans (but only having a 20 week scan seems a bit harsh). At least in the US, I know that if they recommend only one scan, I can still request another scan. I just wish that someone would have agreed to *see* me earlier. You know, do a blood test, get a medical history, answer my questions. At least then I would feel like I have someone to talk to if I have questions.


----------



## JessyG

CaT1285 said:


> I'm not sure yet what my midwife group will recommend in terms of scans, but I'm assuming 12 and 20 week scans or just a 20 week scan. Honestly, I'm willing to accept that I'm a low risk preg and just have two scans (but only having a 20 week scan seems a bit harsh). At least in the US, I know that if they recommend only one scan, I can still request another scan. I just wish that someone would have agreed to *see* me earlier. You know, do a blood test, get a medical history, answer my questions. At least then I would feel like I have someone to talk to if I have questions.

I agree, having someone to talk to who has seen all these things before would take some of the pressure off. 

My GP was actually lovely, she was the one I went to see in October when I told her that we were going to start trying so she said she was really pleased to see me back. She said she will refer me to a midwife, who will be in touch. So really, it is a bit of a waiting game!

On the plus side, I found out I passed my exam today, so I now feel like the luckiest girl in the world.


----------



## Loup89

Hi ladies :)

hope you don't mind me jumping in a bit late, looks like I'm due 6th August :)

Just been reading some of your posts about scans, I never really thought about getting one done privately. A work colleague said she had one sided pain (when she didn't) so she got an early scan but I just don't think I could, I'd feel like I was jinxing something.


----------



## jazzylady

Well I guess prenatal care in Germany is luxurious. You get scans as soon as you have you're first appointment, each time you get a print,so you can see over time how your baby is growing, vitamins you get from the doctor no need to pay and you get lots of test and free baby things like books,a bottle,a toy..

Oh man I will do anything for that care again.but...I hope everything will be fine,I get next week blood tests and then we will see.


----------



## simno1

Oooooh can I be added to Aug 21st please?


----------



## runnergrl

Any update katie? :hugs:


----------



## CaT1285

Coincidentally, I have an appt with my GP tomorrow morning, which I booked months ago. So I'll be telling her that I'm preg and hopefully getting some questions answered.

Congrats on the exam, JessyG! Maybe I missed something earlier.. did you tell us what sort of exam it was?


----------



## JessyG

CaT1285 said:


> Coincidentally, I have an appt with my GP tomorrow morning, which I booked months ago. So I'll be telling her that I'm preg and hopefully getting some questions answered.
> 
> Congrats on the exam, JessyG! Maybe I missed something earlier.. did you tell us what sort of exam it was?

It wasn't anything exciting, I work in finance and it was one for work. I get a pay rise though which is always welcome!

What symptoms are people having today? I had some strong dull cramps, which really freaked me out but they soon passed. Think my womb is stretching, well that is what i am telling myself.


----------



## ldr

JessyG said:


> What symptoms are people having today? I had some strong dull cramps, which really freaked me out but they soon passed. Think my womb is stretching, well that is what i am telling myself.

I've had sort of dull cramping/pulling feelings, but nothing major. Some nausea too, but not really bad. I just don't feel like eating and feel vaguely sick, but it's not getting in the way of doing stuff.


----------



## CaT1285

I definitely had some strong cramps a couple weeks ago, JessyG. I actually took ibuprofen once a day for two days. But they died down by the end of the 5th week. Now I get them on and off, but not as bad. I'm pretty sure it's just the uterus growing, but I agree that it's scary.


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, just got back from my scan. 6w6d and heard a heartbeat! I am soo relieved and excited. I know I'm not out of the woods just yet but still, the sound of the heartbeat is still playing in my ears!


----------



## ldr

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, just got back from my scan. 6w6d and heard a heartbeat! I am soo relieved and excited. I know I'm not out of the woods just yet but still, the sound of the heartbeat is still playing in my ears!

Congratulations!


----------



## CelticNiamh

CaT1285 said:


> I've been a little annoyed about the same thing.
> 
> I called one doc office two days after I found out, and they said to call back in a week IF I'm still pregnant. OK, they didn't use those words, but I had brown spotting at the time and they said to wait a week and if the spotting stopped and I had another positive HPT, call back. Needless to say, I did not call back.
> 
> Now I'm using a midwife office, but they don't want to see me until I'm 8-10 weeks. Apparently this is normal, but I don't like it. My first appointment is Jan 7.


Here in Ireland, you have to wait up to 16 weeks for first scan in some cases, GP will check your urine, blood pressure, listen to heartbeat if you are far along for them to hear it. so unless you are high risk you are not seen earlier, if you have bleeding you can go to the epu in the hospital. it is so horrible waiting that long, and for some that is there only scan as they do not do a 20 week on less they have to all the cut backs I guess.


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh i have to wait till 8 weeks, I cant wait to here the heartbeat Just so i can have some stress relief... Hubby is going to try to get off work so he can go with me..


----------



## skystars

Hi there - brand spanking new to forums and being pregnant altogether (mid 30s first baby)- but I've been reading some posts and they've been super helpful. I'm due early August and I'd love to keep visiting and posting :)


----------



## Jamie Sue

Hi Ladies!!! I am new to the Pregnancy Forums! Just got my BFP on Dec. 12th after 2 years of TTC!!! DH and I are so stoked! This is my 3rd child, but his first! I am due August 19th and would love to have some ladies to talk to!!!


----------



## HopefulCookie

I had my first test this week and that was around 7 + weeks. I heard the heartbeat and the lil bean. It was amazing. DH and I are so happy. I hope the lil beans heart beat, beats strong and stays that way. <3 fx'd


----------



## wontgiveup

wow 12-12-12 was a very lucky BFP day it seems, Congrats girls


----------



## ldr

Welcome, HopefulCookie, Jamie Sue and skystars! Congrats :)


----------



## CraftyBean

Welcome new ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Vonnie18

Welcome ladies...here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :) xx


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Can I join ladies? I am 5w 2 days and due on 22nd August. :)

I had a scan at 5w and saw your little black pip. Going back at 8 weeks for another scan. :)


----------



## CraftyBean

Welcome :)


----------



## mon_ami

CaT1285 said:


> I'm not sure yet what my midwife group will recommend in terms of scans, but I'm assuming 12 and 20 week scans or just a 20 week scan. Honestly, I'm willing to accept that I'm a low risk preg and just have two scans (but only having a 20 week scan seems a bit harsh). At least in the US, I know that if they recommend only one scan, I can still request another scan. I just wish that someone would have agreed to *see* me earlier. You know, do a blood test, get a medical history, answer my questions. At least then I would feel like I have someone to talk to if I have questions.

When I called an OB they asked a few questions about my history and then classified me as low risk. I have my first appointment at about 8 weeks and two scans, the first at about 12 weeks. They aren't doing a blood test to confirm- the nurse I spoke with said that HPTs, when positive, are as close to 100% accurate as you can get. She also said in healthy women there is little they can do to prevent a miscarriage before 8 weeks, which is scary but true and the reason why they don't see anyone low risk before that time. The nurse instructed me on eating right, prenatal vitamins, avoiding alcohol, etc. She also gave me the 24 hr number and encouraged me to call if I have questions or problems.

At first I was disappointed that they wouldn't see me til 8 weeks and no scan until 12. However I work in healthcare and understand all too well the constraints and crunches that they are operating under. Also pregnancy is not a disability or a disease that needs constant medical management. It needs monitoring but in healthy, low risk women your body should do what it needs to naturally. Just listen to it and call the OB if you have questions.


----------



## CaT1285

At least someone talked to you about your pregnancy, mon_ami, even if was just on the phone. And if my midwife group tells me I'll have two scans, the first at 12 weeks, I'll be happy with that, as I said. There is a 24-hour number to call, but it's just the midwife on call at the hospital, not necessarily one of my midwives. Which is OK, but doesn't really make you feel like they're there for you when you have a problem.

Which hospital are you going to deliver at? I'm going to deliver at Mercy.


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all. 
I woke up today and for the first time in a week i dont feel sick...yay.

But i am now worried as to why i dont feel sick??! I have also had bad pregnancy acne this week but that has now eased too.

Anyone else hve these symptoms come and go? I know its silly but i guess i am just worried that the pregnancy hormone causing both of these has gone/dropped for some reason???? 
Make sense?? Xxx


----------



## JessyG

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all.
> I woke up today and for the first time in a week i dont feel sick...yay.
> 
> But i am now worried as to why i dont feel sick??! I have also had bad pregnancy acne this week but that has now eased too.
> 
> Anyone else hve these symptoms come and go? I know its silly but i guess i am just worried that the pregnancy hormone causing both of these has gone/dropped for some reason????
> Make sense?? Xxx

StellaBella I didnt have your symptoms exactly but have definitely noticed mine have faded today. It does worry me slightly and hoping its just my body getting a little more used to the hormones. Either that or we are just having a little break and they will soon come back!


----------



## wontgiveup

I have no nausea is this ok?
Well a little quesy at times if i dont eat


----------



## jazzylady

My symptoms come and go all the time.I get sick too if I don't eat.I am nervous about my dull low back aches, I feel it when I lay down and when I bend to pick up something. Is that normal?


----------



## JessyG

jazzylady said:


> My symptoms come and go all the time.I get sick too if I don't eat.I am nervous about my dull low back aches, I feel it when I lay down and when I bend to pick up something. Is that normal?

I hope so cause i am the same however its usually when i am sitting at work. No one ever told me how stressful this first trimester would be! I just want to know bambino is doing ok. 

One symptom of mine that never goes away is the bloatedness and it gets worse throughout the day


----------



## Hope1409

My sick feeling went away for a good two days then came back full on the other night. I think our symptoms will come and go until our hormones regulate themselves. I wouldn't stress too much about it. As for the lower back pain, I get it on and off too but not as much anymore. I think a lot of things are moving and preparing to move down there so our bodies are in shock lol!


----------



## jazzylady

Hope1409 said:


> My sick feeling went away for a good two days then came back full on the other night. I think our symptoms will come and go until our hormones regulate themselves. I wouldn't stress too much about it. As for the lower back pain, I get it on and off too but not as much anymore. I think a lot of things are moving and preparing to move down there so our bodies are in shock lol!

I hope so...I get paranoid about everything.. With my first child it was a sign of labor and before I mc I had low back pain.so I really don't like it.I rather puke all day then having this pains.good luck ladies so happy when the first trimester is over.


----------



## CaT1285

I've been having lower back pain while sitting at work the past couple of days too. Not so much today though. It did worry me, but I really think everything is fine.

In other news, symptoms were a bit worse this week. The past two nights, my OH and I tried to watch a movie but I absolutely could not stay awake. I fell asleep on the couch during the movies around 7:30 - 8:30. This morning I threw up. gross :sick: And I've been to the bathroom to pee countless times already today.

Hunger and sore bbs are as usual.

Although symptoms are pretty bad today, it's totally possible they'll be gone tomorrow and back the next day, etc etc. I think it's all normal.


----------



## Hope1409

jazzylady said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> My sick feeling went away for a good two days then came back full on the other night. I think our symptoms will come and go until our hormones regulate themselves. I wouldn't stress too much about it. As for the lower back pain, I get it on and off too but not as much anymore. I think a lot of things are moving and preparing to move down there so our bodies are in shock lol!
> 
> I hope so...I get paranoid about everything.. With my first child it was a sign of labor and before I mc I had low back pain.so I really don't like it.I rather puke all day then having this pains.good luck ladies so happy when the first trimester is over.Click to expand...

Trust me I hear ya on the paranoid part, especially for us who have gone through mc before. I remember lower back pain with my mc but I also had strong cramping and spotting with it. Keep positive and I am certain your ok :hugs: we are halfway through first tri....we can do it:happydance:


----------



## jazzylady

Hope1409 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> My sick feeling went away for a good two days then came back full on the other night. I think our symptoms will come and go until our hormones regulate themselves. I wouldn't stress too much about it. As for the lower back pain, I get it on and off too but not as much anymore. I think a lot of things are moving and preparing to move down there so our bodies are in shock lol!
> 
> I hope so...I get paranoid about everything.. With my first child it was a sign of labor and before I mc I had low back pain.so I really don't like it.I rather puke all day then having this pains.good luck ladies so happy when the first trimester is over.Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me I hear ya on the paranoid part, especially for us who have gone through mc before. I remember lower back pain with my mc but I also had strong cramping and spotting with it. Keep positive and I am certain your ok :hugs: we are halfway through first tri....we can do it:happydance:Click to expand...

Your words in God's ear!


----------



## MamaMeeMee

Hello Everyone,
I have an August 8, 2013 due date :) first time mom and i am excited and nervous...well the whole spectrum of emotions


----------



## HHenderson

Hello is it too late to join!? I dont know the exact date. Hopefully I can keep the little booger in there until Sept 1st! But I am do the last week in August.


----------



## jazzylady

HHenderson said:


> Hello is it too late to join!? I dont know the exact date. Hopefully I can keep the little booger in there until Sept 1st! But I am do the last week in August.

Welcome,how are you feeling?


----------



## HHenderson

jazzylady said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Hello is it too late to join!? I dont know the exact date. Hopefully I can keep the little booger in there until Sept 1st! But I am do the last week in August.
> 
> Welcome,how are you feeling?Click to expand...

Great actually! :) Slight twitches here and there on the right side. I pee alot and have been eating alot but I think ive just been nervous. :) Maybe this pregnancy will be like my last in 04' no problems or worries at all. :cloud9:


----------



## jazzylady

HHenderson said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Hello is it too late to join!? I dont know the exact date. Hopefully I can keep the little booger in there until Sept 1st! But I am do the last week in August.
> 
> Welcome,how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Great actually! :) Slight twitches here and there on the right side. I pee alot and have been eating alot but I think ive just been nervous. :) Maybe this pregnancy will be like my last in 04' no problems or worries at all. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I am excited.. I heard second time you show earlier.. I notice today that I gained already 3 pounds in one week...feels so much for just the 5 week.
Anyway good luck to you.I hope our babies are sticking:thumbup:


----------



## HHenderson

jazzylady said:


> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHenderson said:
> 
> 
> Hello is it too late to join!? I dont know the exact date. Hopefully I can keep the little booger in there until Sept 1st! But I am do the last week in August.
> 
> Welcome,how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Great actually! :) Slight twitches here and there on the right side. I pee alot and have been eating alot but I think ive just been nervous. :) Maybe this pregnancy will be like my last in 04' no problems or worries at all. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I am excited.. I heard second time you show earlier.. I notice today that I gained already 3 pounds in one week...feels so much for just the 5 week.
> Anyway good luck to you.I hope our babies are sticking:thumbup:Click to expand...

Shoot ive been showing for 8 years!! No one will know Im pregnant until month 6 probably. After my first child in 04 I demanded the depo well lets say I dont reccommend it! 60lbs+ later. I am now 'obese' with baby #2. Have been eating healthy for 2 months now and will continue. Also going to keep at my treadmill but not as much. Hopefully I will only gain 15lbs.


----------



## mon_ami

CaT1285 said:


> At least someone talked to you about your pregnancy, mon_ami, even if was just on the phone. And if my midwife group tells me I'll have two scans, the first at 12 weeks, I'll be happy with that, as I said. There is a 24-hour number to call, but it's just the midwife on call at the hospital, not necessarily one of my midwives. Which is OK, but doesn't really make you feel like they're there for you when you have a problem.
> 
> Which hospital are you going to deliver at? I'm going to deliver at Mercy.

Yeah, if she hadn't talked to me at all I would have been really upset. If I call the 24 hour line it is likely just the midwife/OB on call (here's hoping I never have to call them). You could probably ask to meet some of the other midwives in the group so that if you do need to talk to them you feel more comfortable like you have some personal connection.

I will be delivering at UMMC which is where I work. Someone I work with went through Mercy and I think she had a really positive experience though. I can ask her and PM you about it!


----------



## Luzelle

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I am due somewhere around mid August, if all goes well. I had a mc in October at seven weeks, cant wait to pass that mark. Had a scare with bleeding yesterday, but it has now turned brown and is nearly gone. I want time to fly by until my first sonar, so I can know if baby is okay or not.


----------



## CraftyBean

Welcome :)


----------



## anchor08

Good morning ladies, just wanted to say hi since I haven't posted in a while. Welcome to all the new bumps, and thanks for the chatter -- I don't get to see my midwife until 12-14 weeks and it's going really slowly, so reading about your adventures gives me something to do! 7 weeks today and feeling good, I hope others are as well!


----------



## Ibdibdabdoo

Can I join? Found out I was pg this week at 9dpo (very early!!!) I'm supposedly due 30th August!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Morning lovely ladies...i've been MIA the past couple days, been so busy with visitors and Christmas things but I'm glad because I am counting the days til my 7 week ultrasound on the 27th! :) 

Hope everyone is doing well, for those ladies who are around 6 weeks what symptoms do you have? I don't have any morning sickness but my boobs are tender and I'm very tired...a little concerned that i'm not feeling any morning sickness :( I also wake up every morning and it feels like i ate glue. my mouth is soooooo dry! 

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! :xmas16::xmas8:


----------



## CaT1285

mon_ami said:


> CaT1285 said:
> 
> 
> At least someone talked to you about your pregnancy, mon_ami, even if was just on the phone. And if my midwife group tells me I'll have two scans, the first at 12 weeks, I'll be happy with that, as I said. There is a 24-hour number to call, but it's just the midwife on call at the hospital, not necessarily one of my midwives. Which is OK, but doesn't really make you feel like they're there for you when you have a problem.
> 
> Which hospital are you going to deliver at? I'm going to deliver at Mercy.
> 
> Yeah, if she hadn't talked to me at all I would have been really upset. If I call the 24 hour line it is likely just the midwife/OB on call (here's hoping I never have to call them). You could probably ask to meet some of the other midwives in the group so that if you do need to talk to them you feel more comfortable like you have some personal connection.
> 
> I will be delivering at UMMC which is where I work. Someone I work with went through Mercy and I think she had a really positive experience though. I can ask her and PM you about it!Click to expand...

Thanks! I heard that mercy is pretty good. They do water births, which I'm not sure I'm interested in but maybe I'll know better as I get closer. It's nice to have the option I suppose. Everyone else I know that did or will deliver in Baltimore used GBMC though.

Happy holidays all!


----------



## Hope1409

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Morning lovely ladies...i've been MIA the past couple days, been so busy with visitors and Christmas things but I'm glad because I am counting the days til my 7 week ultrasound on the 27th! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, for those ladies who are around 6 weeks what symptoms do you have? I don't have any morning sickness but my boobs are tender and I'm very tired...a little concerned that i'm not feeling any morning sickness :( I also wake up every morning and it feels like i ate glue. my mouth is soooooo dry!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!!! :xmas16::xmas8:

I'm 7 weeks but I have had on and off nausea since week 6. It has eased up a bit the last two days but its still very much there. My boob tenderness isn't as strong as it use to be and my peeing is normal, I don't go any more than I normally would. Not much left til the 27th Hun, Xmas will make the time fly! Thank God for the holidays, at least we have this distraction making the first half of first tri sail by.


----------



## Loubyroo

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Hope everyone is doing well, for those ladies who are around 6 weeks what symptoms do you have? I don't have any morning sickness but my boobs are tender and I'm very tired...a little concerned that i'm not feeling any morning sickness :( I also wake up every morning and it feels like i ate glue. my mouth is soooooo dry!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!!! :xmas16::xmas8:

I've not had any MS either, should be pleased really but just feel like I missing out on something?!? I bet it arrives with a vengeance next Tuesday!

I do have tender bbs, constant need to wee feeling, bad skin and moodiness (my OH with vouch for that!)


----------



## mon_ami

CaT1285 said:


> Thanks! I heard that mercy is pretty good. They do water births, which I'm not sure I'm interested in but maybe I'll know better as I get closer. It's nice to have the option I suppose. Everyone else I know that did or will deliver in Baltimore used GBMC though.
> 
> Happy holidays all!

Yes GBMC is VERY popular! I'm going through UMMC though- it will be so much more convenient for appointments and things since I work at the medical center downtown. Here's hoping the whole experience will be good!


----------



## pinhams

Hi ladies!

Can i join in please? 

I think im due 26th August 2013. 

I love this forum its always nice knowing you have very supportive people around every step of the way! :flower:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Just took a pregnancy test almost 2 hours ago and received my FIRST EVER BFP!!! I am on cloud 9, and I have so much to do today I dont know how I can finish it all being this happy lol. According to some websites my due date is August 17th, 2013 so I will be joining you ladies :) and I am soooo happy to be joining you all! 

Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

Erm.......hi.....found out i was pregnant 3 days ago, was a massive shock (wasnt planning on having any more) dont know how i feel (please dont judge me).......symptoms? nausea and great confusion xx


----------



## Loubyroo

RockNRollBaby said:


> Just took a pregnancy test almost 2 hours ago and received my FIRST EVER BFP!!! I am on cloud 9, and I have so much to do today I dont know how I can finish it all being this happy lol. According to some websites my due date is August 17th, 2013 so I will be joining you ladies :) and I am soooo happy to be joining you all!
> 
> Congratulations everyone!!!

Hello & welcome! :hi: your due the day after me :dance:


----------



## mon_ami

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> Erm.......hi.....found out i was pregnant 3 days ago, was a massive shock (wasnt planning on having any more) dont know how i feel (please dont judge me).......symptoms? nausea and great confusion xx

No judging- everyone is at a different place in their life when a baby decides to make itself known! My little sister was unplanned- my parents even confessed to me that my dad encouraged an abortion early on. He can't believe he ever thought that now- 24 years later she is the love of his life. 

And even though we were TTC those first few days after I saw the BFP I felt confused too. I wanted a baby but the reality of it is still sinking in and once in a while I'm frustrated about all the sacrifices that pregnancy and parenthood demand. This last week of work was so stressful all I wanted when I got home Friday were a couple glasses of wine! But in the end I remember what a friend's mom said "persevere, because love is sacrifice."


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

August 29th, 2013 here :)


----------



## Beaney192

*knock knock* can I please join? Due 31st August. Took a pg test at 10dpo and got a positive but wanted to wait till my period didn't arrive to be sure.


----------



## KelseyK

Wow look at all these :bfp:s!!! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

mon_ami said:


> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> Erm.......hi.....found out i was pregnant 3 days ago, was a massive shock (wasnt planning on having any more) dont know how i feel (please dont judge me).......symptoms? nausea and great confusion xx
> 
> No judging- everyone is at a different place in their life when a baby decides to make itself known! My little sister was unplanned- my parents even confessed to me that my dad encouraged an abortion early on. He can't believe he ever thought that now- 24 years later she is the love of his life.
> 
> And even though we were TTC those first few days after I saw the BFP I felt confused too. I wanted a baby but the reality of it is still sinking in and once in a while I'm frustrated about all the sacrifices that pregnancy and parenthood demand. This last week of work was so stressful all I wanted when I got home Friday were a couple glasses of wine! But in the end I remember what a friend's mom said "persevere, because love is sacrifice."Click to expand...

Thank you.......it was a massive shock as we was using protection, when we had our little mis-hap i even went and got the morning after pill, i cant stop crying because i dont think i can cope with another just yet, neither physically or emotionially...but im not a believer in terminations(i have severe depression and mild PTSD) i dont think it would be so bad if i could actually tell one of my close friends or family member about how i feel but i cant as i dont want to tell any of them, feel so down and alone at the minute :cry: xx


----------



## Vonnie18

Welcome and congratulations to everyone who gave just got their BFP's :) x


----------



## CraftyBean

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> mon_ami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> Erm.......hi.....found out i was pregnant 3 days ago, was a massive shock (wasnt planning on having any more) dont know how i feel (please dont judge me).......symptoms? nausea and great confusion xx
> 
> No judging- everyone is at a different place in their life when a baby decides to make itself known! My little sister was unplanned- my parents even confessed to me that my dad encouraged an abortion early on. He can't believe he ever thought that now- 24 years later she is the love of his life.
> 
> And even though we were TTC those first few days after I saw the BFP I felt confused too. I wanted a baby but the reality of it is still sinking in and once in a while I'm frustrated about all the sacrifices that pregnancy and parenthood demand. This last week of work was so stressful all I wanted when I got home Friday were a couple glasses of wine! But in the end I remember what a friend's mom said "persevere, because love is sacrifice."Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.......it was a massive shock as we was using protection, when we had our little mis-hap i even went and got the morning after pill, i cant stop crying because i dont think i can cope with another just yet, neither physically or emotionially...but im not a believer in terminations(i have severe depression and mild PTSD) i dont think it would be so bad if i could actually tell one of my close friends or family member about how i feel but i cant as i dont want to tell any of them, feel so down and alone at the minute :cry: xxClick to expand...

I'm sorry you're feeling so conflicted, I hope you find peace very soon. It can be a difficult thing to comprehend when you feel your family is already done. Or in my case, when you weren't convinced you wanted any! Still, resolution comes with making peace with a decision, and here I am with bean number 3. 

I hope you feel better about it all soon :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Goodness theres alot of new bfps! Welcome ladies =D

I told my mum today, it seems to have made it feel a bit more real! We plan on telling ohs family on boxing day, as his brother and sil are having a baby mid february, so dont want to announce too close to then! 

Still feeling tired and have tender boobs, no ms yet though =D

How is everyone today?


----------



## mummy3

:wave: Can I join? Found out i was pregnant last weekend, think I'm around 5 weeks. This is number 5 for us, I have 3 girls and a boy already and this def wasn't planned lol but its sinking in:happydance:

Been sick as a dog for 2 weeks now:wacko: and it hurts bfing my youngest, ooh gone off cups of tea as well:dohh:

Hope everyones ok:hugs:

MrsLiam:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Loubyroo

mummy3 said:


> :wave: Can I join? Found out i was pregnant last weekend, think I'm around 5 weeks. This is number 5 for us, I have 3 girls and a boy already and this def wasn't planned lol but its sinking in:happydance:
> 
> Been sick as a dog for 2 weeks now:wacko: and it hurts bfing my youngest, ooh gone off cups of tea as well:dohh:
> 
> Hope everyones ok:hugs:
> 
> MrsLiam:hugs::hugs:

I've completely gone off brews too! It's the only aversion / craving I've had as of yet


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> mon_ami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> Erm.......hi.....found out i was pregnant 3 days ago, was a massive shock (wasnt planning on having any more) dont know how i feel (please dont judge me).......symptoms? nausea and great confusion xx
> 
> No judging- everyone is at a different place in their life when a baby decides to make itself known! My little sister was unplanned- my parents even confessed to me that my dad encouraged an abortion early on. He can't believe he ever thought that now- 24 years later she is the love of his life.
> 
> And even though we were TTC those first few days after I saw the BFP I felt confused too. I wanted a baby but the reality of it is still sinking in and once in a while I'm frustrated about all the sacrifices that pregnancy and parenthood demand. This last week of work was so stressful all I wanted when I got home Friday were a couple glasses of wine! But in the end I remember what a friend's mom said "persevere, because love is sacrifice."Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.......it was a massive shock as we was using protection, when we had our little mis-hap i even went and got the morning after pill, i cant stop crying because i dont think i can cope with another just yet, neither physically or emotionially...but im not a believer in terminations(i have severe depression and mild PTSD) i dont think it would be so bad if i could actually tell one of my close friends or family member about how i feel but i cant as i dont want to tell any of them, feel so down and alone at the minute :cry: xxClick to expand...

well you keep chatting to us here or find some one you can chat to about all your worries what ever you do don't bottle them up I really believe a problem shared is halfed and you will feel so much better. 

don't be to hard on your self as well remember our hormones are all over the place we feel happines one minute fear the next. your baby is obivously meant to be :) x


----------



## mummy3

Sucks to go off the morning brew:winkwink:

Celticniamh, beautifully said:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mummy3 said:


> :wave: Can I join? Found out i was pregnant last weekend, think I'm around 5 weeks. This is number 5 for us, I have 3 girls and a boy already and this def wasn't planned lol but its sinking in:happydance:
> 
> Been sick as a dog for 2 weeks now:wacko: and it hurts bfing my youngest, ooh gone off cups of tea as well:dohh:
> 
> Hope everyones ok:hugs:
> 
> MrsLiam:hugs::hugs:

This is my 6th :p but we did want one more but had planned to start tcc after Christmas 

I have gone off so much last few days have been bad 6 weeks and 3days I think


----------



## mummy3

CelticNiamh said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Can I join? Found out i was pregnant last weekend, think I'm around 5 weeks. This is number 5 for us, I have 3 girls and a boy already and this def wasn't planned lol but its sinking in:happydance:
> 
> Been sick as a dog for 2 weeks now:wacko: and it hurts bfing my youngest, ooh gone off cups of tea as well:dohh:
> 
> Hope everyones ok:hugs:
> 
> MrsLiam:hugs::hugs:
> 
> This is my 6th :p but we did want one more but had planned to start tcc after Christmas
> 
> I have gone off so much last few days have been bad 6 weeks and 3days I thinkClick to expand...

Nice to see someone with a big family too, the more the merrier:cloud9: This is our last too. 

Hope the aversions pass soon for you:hugs:


----------



## mon_ami

CelticNiamh said:


> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mon_ami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> Erm.......hi.....found out i was pregnant 3 days ago, was a massive shock (wasnt planning on having any more) dont know how i feel (please dont judge me).......symptoms? nausea and great confusion xx
> 
> No judging- everyone is at a different place in their life when a baby decides to make itself known! My little sister was unplanned- my parents even confessed to me that my dad encouraged an abortion early on. He can't believe he ever thought that now- 24 years later she is the love of his life.
> 
> And even though we were TTC those first few days after I saw the BFP I felt confused too. I wanted a baby but the reality of it is still sinking in and once in a while I'm frustrated about all the sacrifices that pregnancy and parenthood demand. This last week of work was so stressful all I wanted when I got home Friday were a couple glasses of wine! But in the end I remember what a friend's mom said "persevere, because love is sacrifice."Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.......it was a massive shock as we was using protection, when we had our little mis-hap i even went and got the morning after pill, i cant stop crying because i dont think i can cope with another just yet, neither physically or emotionially...but im not a believer in terminations(i have severe depression and mild PTSD) i dont think it would be so bad if i could actually tell one of my close friends or family member about how i feel but i cant as i dont want to tell any of them, feel so down and alone at the minute :cry: xxClick to expand...
> 
> well you keep chatting to us here or find some one you can chat to about all your worries what ever you do don't bottle them up I really believe a problem shared is halfed and you will feel so much better.
> 
> don't be to hard on your self as well remember our hormones are all over the place we feel happines one minute fear the next. your baby is obivously meant to be :) xClick to expand...

Agreed- be gentle with yourself. Not every day is going to be a good day and you don't need to be elated every moment. Keep coming to us and see if there is anyone "in real life" that you are able to talk to. Talking it out always makes me feel better. :hugs: to you.


----------



## wontgiveup

Today was a good day, we took a christmas card and put a Picture Of the test all did up like the ones i posted a couple of pages ago.. and gave it to my mothernlaw she is so so happy... Shes now going to have two grandchildren come in the world :)
Cant wait to tell my family, Allen wanted to go ahead and tell mom with out the rest of the family and it worked alot better...
So Doc appointment yesterday went well the nurse feeled me in on everything i needed to know and did lots of blood work there testing for all kinds of things.. I have highbloodpreasure so i have to go in on Christmas eve and they want to check it again... And if its still high there going to put me on bloodpreassure meds AGAIN there mad cause i stoped taking it last time lol....
Mon will make a OB appointment and Ultrasound at 8weeks :) Cant believe im already a month and one week... its weird how they go by your last period at least I had one at a normal time and ov at a normal time if not it prob.. would make my due date a little off...

Symptoms, Super tired all the time, Not much of a appitie but once i make my self eat its pretty easy to continue through the rest of the day... Boobs sore, this morning Nothing then it came back :)
Also went maternity clothes shoping today, SO cool cause you just grow into everything so went ahead and got it so i can start wareing them, Cant were my bluejeans, Anything tight or a little snug aroung my uterus is uncomfortable anyone else like that lol..

So sorry for all the missed spelled words


----------



## jazzylady

Ohhh,
Just heard my baby heart beat on this new doppler I have.they said you can hear it from the week 10 but I give it a try and is working. At least I think it was the heart...but I couldn't hear nothing else in there,just those heart beating like noises.it is 80 right now so I hope it will go higher by the half of the next week.

Congratulations to the new bfp s!


----------



## Duejan2012

aug 29th here!


----------



## wontgiveup

Any of you ladys Not have any Morning sickness...
Im entering my 6th week and i dont have any morning sickness at all, Normal Not normal??


----------



## CaptainMummy

wontgiveup said:


> Any of you ladys Not have any Morning sickness...
> Im entering my 6th week and i dont have any morning sickness at all, Normal Not normal??

hi, im 5+1.. And have no morning sickness (yet!). I didnt have it with my dd though, so im hoping i dont get it this time either, although it would probably be reassuring! I definitely wouldnt worry though, alot of ladies dont get it until later on, and some not at all!


----------



## Loubyroo

Still no MS for me either


----------



## Miniamo

No MS for me either yet. My mum says she never had any - wonder if hereditary?


----------



## SMGP

jazzylady said:


> Ohhh,
> Just heard my baby heart beat on this new doppler I have.they said you can hear it from the week 10 but I give it a try and is working. At least I think it was the heart...but I couldn't hear nothing else in there,just those heart beating like noises.it is 80 right now so I hope it will go higher by the half of the next week.
> 
> Congratulations to the new bfp s!

LUCKY!! That is awesome! What an amazing sound that must be! I don't even get to see my doctor until almost 10 weeks! This wait is killing me!!


----------



## SMGP

I haven't had any ms either! I kind of want some, just so I have another symptom! Other than very sore boobs/nipples and pregnancy insomnia (up at 4 am almost every morning) I really haven't had any symptoms! I will probably be regretting this when my head is in the toilet in a few weeks! 
I don't "Feel" pregnant yet! I am patiently waiting for more symptoms to show up! I know I am still early! Everyday that passes, I just think to myself, "Thank God, my little one made it one more day!


----------



## jazzylady

SMGP said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh,
> Just heard my baby heart beat on this new doppler I have.they said you can hear it from the week 10 but I give it a try and is working. At least I think it was the heart...but I couldn't hear nothing else in there,just those heart beating like noises.it is 80 right now so I hope it will go higher by the half of the next week.
> 
> Congratulations to the new bfp s!
> 
> LUCKY!! That is awesome! What an amazing sound that must be! I don't even get to see my doctor until almost 10 weeks! This wait is killing me!!Click to expand...

I am not sure if it was though now..I Google a lot about it and it looks like it is impossible to hear it so soon with a home doppler.maybe it was just my heart rate,silly:dohh:
But it is weird because I didn't heard anything else there,only that one spot,above the pubic bone.


----------



## wontgiveup

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladys Not have any Morning sickness...
> Im entering my 6th week and i dont have any morning sickness at all, Normal Not normal??
> 
> hi, im 5+1.. And have no morning sickness (yet!). I didnt have it with my dd though, so im hoping i dont get it this time either, although it would probably be reassuring! I definitely wouldnt worry though, alot of ladies dont get it until later on, and some not at all!Click to expand...

Thanks I feel better now :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Loads of ladies dont get morning sickness:hugs: Wish I was one:dohh:

Whats everyone upto today? :flower:


----------



## wontgiveup

Lets see We live in a Trailer and We have been remodeling, Since we found out were expecting were kicking it into over drive lol. So last night hubby stayed up very late and Put down Wood FLooring its so beautiful :)
Now the house is tore upside down so Im fixing to get out of the bed and clean up...
Got presents to wrap, Cant wait to tell my dad and Brother that im pregant.!!


----------



## mummy3

wontgiveup that sounds a very busy but very exciting day! :happydance:


----------



## jazzylady

I get every now and then morning sickness, especially when I don't eat and/or drink a lot of water. Yesterday went groceries and at the see food aisle the smell was impossible to handle.
Symptoms come and go and some still are going to change.


----------



## jazzylady

And another thing is that is no guarantee that if you have MS it is going to be a good pregnancy same how no MS can guarantee that is a bad pregnancy.
With my two mc I had lots of MS and it didn't end up good.With my son I had no MS at all.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Good morning all! I haven't had morning sickness, just a bout of nausea yesterday and I am pretty sure that was all nerves. Doing well so far, DH is making us some yummy breakfast. We told my family yesterday, and they were so excited. I can't wait to tell DHs family on Christmas day. 

How are you ladies all planning on breaking the news to your families?


----------



## KelseyK

jazzylady said:


> SMGP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh,
> Just heard my baby heart beat on this new doppler I have.they said you can hear it from the week 10 but I give it a try and is working. At least I think it was the heart...but I couldn't hear nothing else in there,just those heart beating like noises.it is 80 right now so I hope it will go higher by the half of the next week.
> 
> Congratulations to the new bfp s!
> 
> LUCKY!! That is awesome! What an amazing sound that must be! I don't even get to see my doctor until almost 10 weeks! This wait is killing me!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure if it was though now..I Google a lot about it and it looks like it is impossible to hear it so soon with a home doppler.maybe it was just my heart rate,silly:dohh:
> But it is weird because I didn't heard anything else there,only that one spot,above the pubic bone.Click to expand...


I'm thinking it was your heart beat :) at 6 weeks your babies heat rate shouldn't be under 100 and they like it between 120 and 160 :) 80 sounds like a great heart rate for you! Next time you do it check your heart rate as well, if it's the same it's yours :) babies should be much fatter.


----------



## wontgiveup

ugh I cant get nothing done, Im so tired and just plain lazy lol Good thing im not in a rush, Looks like i should have gotn some bras yesterday to cause my Boobs wont fit in mine, I need some good support..


----------



## KelseyK

Oh man I wish my bbs would grow!!!! :haha:

No morning sickness here either. .... wish I would have a little ms though. ... Some reassurance would be nice!


----------



## jazzylady

I have this lazy feeling since last week.I call on sick 3 times because I just couldn't get out of the bed.I don't know what will happen with my work if I have lots of days like that.

I will love to tell everyone but just so scared of mc . we made the mistake of telling everyone the first time and it was just awkward to give them the bad news after.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

wontgiveup, Argh!! Me too! I am having the same issues, before I found out EVERYONE was commenting on how my boobs have gotten bigger. None of my bras are fitting anymore. 

Jazzy, I completely understand! I am telling just our families now since it's the holidays and we usually drink and celebrate so since I won't be able to participate in the drinking we decided we'd tell them now.


----------



## wontgiveup

Yep a garentee my fam will offer a drink lol.... Theyll know something is up


----------



## Hope1409

im excited to be telling my in-laws tomorrow on christmas eve and my parents on christmas day! it gets tough keeping this secret, lol. Once we pass the first tri, we will tell our friends and extended family.


----------



## NarnNar

I haven't posted on here in a while but I hope everyone is doing well so far. :) I haven't had any sickness only until I was 6 weeks. I felt so sick, couldn't eat anything which made me feel even sicker. I'm 7 weeks today and the sickness has eased up quite a bit yayy! I can eat much more...I hope it stays this way. I wouldn't mind either way though because I know I'm doing this for my little baby.:kiss:

I can't stand a lot of smells now....Also, I used to have a strong stomach but now it's so sensitive.


----------



## Luckypawprint

Narnnar I totally hear you, constant nausea here and slightest smell, or heat or even thought can turn me, I struggle to pass the toothbrush test in the mornings!!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

No ms for me but plenty nausea! :( I didn't have ms with either of my other kids but didn't have nausea half as bad as this!!! X


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Hi ladies! Quick question, when do most women start to experience ms. Yesterday it felt like I had a slight hangover, nothing terrible though. Just worried since last year I had a missed miscarriage and found out two weeks after our baby stopped growing. As crazy as this sounds I would like some ms to put my mind at ease right now.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

TX-I was thinking the same thing, I talked to my mom and she never got MS for any of her pregnancies as well as neither of my sisters ever got MS. So I think it really does vary from person to person, and a lot of it is genetics. I am not expecting I'll get MS but I'll find out soon enough.

I had a horrible nightmare last night,and I just can't get it off of my mind. I had a nightmare that I had miscarried. Getting in to see my OB can't come fast enough. Anyone else getting any scary nightmares?


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

thank you ladies xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi ladies

Not long since I got my :bfp: I'm due 30th August with my 1st


----------



## jazzylady

Well we decided to wait with spreading the news until I either show,2nd pg you always show sooner,or I am in my 12 week.I think will be better then and everyone will be happy because the scary time is gone and 6 months later there is a baby in the family.
But good luck with that.

Has anyone have this constant low back pains?they are making my life hard right now.especially when I have to sit.I have heat pads right now so it feels like heaven now.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Horsey girl

Hi I'm Laura and this is my first time expecting. I am due on the 28th of August :) I'm really excited but also nervous and scared. I'm trying not to worry but can't help it. Have got my midwife app for 16th jan I will be 8 weeks. I have got sore breast and feeling sick also needing to pee alot. Merry Christmas everyone :) x


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all. I passed some dark red blood clots an had stabbing pains the last few days. Went to A&E...they gave us a scan and all is fine...phew!!! I got to see the heartbeating :) 

Merry Christmas to you all.xxx


----------



## jazzylady

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all. I passed some dark red blood clots an had stabbing pains the last few days. Went to A&E...they gave us a scan and all is fine...phew!!! I got to see the heartbeating :)
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all.xxx

OMG! What a scare!glad is everything well.


----------



## Ali33

Hi there, mind if I join y'all? I just got my BFP, due 8.28.13 after 13 months of trying. This will be my 2nd, also have a 10 year old daughter. :)


----------



## Vonnie18

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all. I passed some dark red blood clots an had stabbing pains the last few days. Went to A&E...they gave us a scan and all is fine...phew!!! I got to see the heartbeating :)
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all.xxx

Glad to hear everything is OK! 
Have a great Xmas :) x


----------



## NarnNar

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all. I passed some dark red blood clots an had stabbing pains the last few days. Went to A&E...they gave us a scan and all is fine...phew!!! I got to see the heartbeating :)
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all.xxx

omg glad everything is fine!


----------



## wontgiveup

My first scan is 01-14-13 Cant wait :)
Merry Christmas
And wow im so glad things were ok :) Hopefully you wont have anymore scares like that one again...
And my family knows the news already


----------



## Luckypawprint

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Merry Christmas!!!! Welcome to all the new ladies, I will def edit the front page as soon as I get back to my computer . Hope everyone is feeling well!!!

Stellabella, thank goodness everything is okay


----------



## lilbeanfolk

99.9% sure I miscarried this morning, lots of blood, large clots, and chunks of tissue. Sucks that it was on Xmas morning, not the present I wanted, feel awful too with extreme cramps and diarrhea.


----------



## CelticNiamh

lilbeanfolk said:


> 99.9% sure I miscarried this morning, lots of blood, large clots, and chunks of tissue. Sucks that it was on Xmas morning, not the present I wanted, feel awful too with extreme cramps and diarrhea.

oh no, Huge hugs get checked when you can I hope you haven't! x


----------



## jazzylady

lilbeanfolk said:


> 99.9% sure I miscarried this morning, lots of blood, large clots, and chunks of tissue. Sucks that it was on Xmas morning, not the present I wanted, feel awful too with extreme cramps and diarrhea.

Oh I am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

lilbeanfolk said:


> 99.9% sure I miscarried this morning, lots of blood, large clots, and chunks of tissue. Sucks that it was on Xmas morning, not the present I wanted, feel awful too with extreme cramps and diarrhea.

Praying everything is okay and sending you lots of hugs!!


----------



## diliapickle

Oh no! I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Luckypawprint

Terribly sorry to hear!! Let us know how u get on. :hugs:


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Thanks ladies, wasn't sure what to do called my doctors office and they got her on the phone on Christmas morning. She said yeah sounds like a miscarriage, have an appt Friday to check and make sure all the tissue came out. Makes it worse that I saw the heartbeat yesterday, feel like I did something wrong but I know it was just something with the pregnancy and better now than further down the line, still very very sad.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I'm so sorry to hear that lilbean! :hugs: We are here for you.


----------



## NarnNar

I'm sorry to hear that lilbeanfolk :(I hope you're feeling alright <3


----------



## NarnNar

does anyone else here have a hard time swallowing their prenatals? :/ if so, what do you do to get it down and stay down? I started to crush mine and put honey over it, swallow fast followed by strong tasting juice lol....it tastes really bad when crushed but for me its better than trying to swallow it whole. 

Is it ok to crush the tablets? :shrug: taking these prenatals is the hardest part of my pregnancy to be honest...it's dreadful!


----------



## jazzylady

NarnNar said:


> does anyone else here have a hard time swallowing their prenatals? :/ if so, what do you do to get it down and stay down? I started to crush mine and put honey over it, swallow fast followed by strong tasting juice lol....it tastes really bad when crushed but for me its better than trying to swallow it whole.
> 
> Is it ok to crush the tablets? :shrug: taking these prenatals is the hardest part of my pregnancy to be honest...it's dreadful!

I take them after dinner. If I would take them in the morning on empty stomach I would get terrible MS.all I take mornings is baby aspirin and folic acid supplement but those are so tiny pills,I have no problem keeping them down.


----------



## A3my

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all. I passed some dark red blood clots an had stabbing pains the last few days. Went to A&E...they gave us a scan and all is fine...phew!!! I got to see the heartbeating :)
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all.xxx

I've had the same, I was in A&E Saturday night. They can't fit me in for a scan until Friday. It's a heavy weight on my mind but we managed to enjoy Christmas.


----------



## A3my

lilbeanfolk said:
 

> 99.9% sure I miscarried this morning, lots of blood, large clots, and chunks of tissue. Sucks that it was on Xmas morning, not the present I wanted, feel awful too with extreme cramps and diarrhea.

I'm so sorry :flower:


----------



## runnergrl

Lilbeanfolk- wow, I am so very sorry to hear this news. Eearily similar to my experience a few months ago. I'm praying for you sweetie. If u need to vent to someone- I'm here. Just been through it.


----------



## KelseyK

lilbeanfolk said:


> 99.9% sure I miscarried this morning, lots of blood, large clots, and chunks of tissue. Sucks that it was on Xmas morning, not the present I wanted, feel awful too with extreme cramps and diarrhea.

I'm so sorry :hugs: 

I lost my LO Last year on Christmas a couple days after seeing the heartbeat <3 I'm so sorry <3 if you need anyone to talk to I'm here... I know how you're feeling :(


----------



## Duejan2012

i havent had any morning sickness yet but im only 5 weeks. I dont feel anything. Maybe a few cramps here and there. Its really worrying me too. I just want to feel pregnant soon. I cant wait until i get further along and search for the heart beat with my doppler!!


----------



## A3my

I also have no symptoms, mine died off about the same time I started bleeding though.

Happy Boxing Day everyone X


----------



## tinytot2

hi everybody, I am due August 16th. Im 7 weeks friday, my second pregnancy. looking for some friends to enjoy the experience with.


----------



## wontgiveup

Im so sorry
How far along were you if you dont mind me asking?

Will i be able to see the heart beat at 8wks2days? cause thats when my prenantal appointment is.
Also Im not having any morning sickness, What to expect when your expecting says this is ok but im a little scared. Anyone else not haveing any MS????


----------



## Vonnie18

Very sorry to hear that lilbean....huge HUGS x


----------



## momofadane

Just checking in to see if I can also join. I dont have my first doctors appointment until next week. But I believe I will due Aug 23. Good Luck to all of us and the next 9 months!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Welcome dane!

Made my first OB appointment, January 16th can't come fast enough. Yaaayyy!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Welcome ladies :) 
Well I have my booking in appt with MW tomorrow, I'm hoping my dates don't change too much. X


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hi ladies! Hoping I can join here. I got my BFP on 12/4/12 and am 7 weeks, 1 day. My EDD is 8/13/13 based on the ultrasound I had at 6+2. I haven't had my first doctor appt yet, so I don't know if they'll change the due date or not.


----------



## kerrbear7183

lilbeanfolk said:


> 99.9% sure I miscarried this morning, lots of blood, large clots, and chunks of tissue. Sucks that it was on Xmas morning, not the present I wanted, feel awful too with extreme cramps and diarrhea.

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## esteppt

Unplanned pregnancy # 2! I have a 14 yr old stepson and 10 yr old boy..... Unofficially due aug 24. Go to dr on the 4th, so we will see for sure. It's been ten yrs since I had a child, so this should be interesting! lol. My boys are super excited!!


----------



## jazzylady

Ugh so I entered week 6 a few days ago and notice that my MS is kicking in strong.at least today,had problems keeping everything I ate down.have tomorrow a pre-prenatal appointment, don't believe I will get a u/s but,but we will see .


----------



## runnergrl

wontgiveup said:


> Im so sorry
> How far along were you if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Will i be able to see the heart beat at 8wks2days? cause thats when my prenantal appointment is.
> Also Im not having any morning sickness, What to expect when your expecting says this is ok but im a little scared. Anyone else not haveing any MS????

I don't have any yet either. I'm counting it as a blessing. I didn't have any with my son either. Maybe we are just lucky??


----------



## Ash0727

I'm so sorry for your loss. May God hold you and your family at this time.


----------



## Ash0727

runnergrl said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Im so sorry
> How far along were you if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Will i be able to see the heart beat at 8wks2 cause thats when my prenantal appointment is.
> Also Im not having any morning sickness, What to expect when your expecting says this is ok but im a little scared. Anyone else not haveing any MS????
> 
> I don't have any yet either. I'm counting it as a blessing. I didn't have any with my son either. Maybe we are just lucky??Click to expand...

Trust me.. its luck. I had my MS creep up on me over this past week and I feel sick most of the day. No vomiting so it could be worse. I'm at 6+4.... So this is just the beginning. U just remind myself its for my LO. But I am ready to be well though... :thumbup:


----------



## KelseyK

I don't have any ms yet either just EXTREMELY tired.


----------



## Hope1409

my ms/nausea eased up a bit about 3 or 4 days ago and it started right at 5 weeks. so i have been able to eat and not be disgusted at the thought of food the last few days which is nice. i hope the ms doesn't come back to bite me in the ass in the coming weeks.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

I haven't had any morning sickness either, just sore breasts and tired! I have my first scan today and I am a nervous wreck...wish me luck ladies!


----------



## jazzylady

TXRunnerGirl said:


> I haven't had any morning sickness either, just sore breasts and tired! I have my first scan today and I am a nervous wreck...wish me luck ladies!

Good luck:thumbup: I am sure everything is fine.


----------



## wontgiveup

Good luck, hope you get a clear picture of your little bean :)


----------



## wontgiveup

That makes me feel lots better ladys, Cause the having no MS thing was freaking me out a bit.
TMI but i woke up gushing Clear watery fluid, With a itch
A little freaked out has me checking the tp every few min... I know TMI but over the last 4 days prier to today i had noticed my cm had turned a bit light yellow in color not sure what that was about... Ether way its annoying...

NOTE: the reason the watery cm freaking me out is cause i would get watery cm befor my period every time... But for now im just thinking its nothing prob just a normal thing, Other then the itch, it might just be from wipeing all the time.. My first Scan and pap isnt till 1-14-13 Wish the pap was sooner..


----------



## kerrbear7183

TXRunnerGirl said:


> I haven't had any morning sickness either, just sore breasts and tired! I have my first scan today and I am a nervous wreck...wish me luck ladies!


Good luck! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Luckypawprint

So jealous of u ladies with no MS!!! Constant nausea with v today. Feel so ill. Barely keeping down dry bread here!!!


----------



## StellaBella24

wontgiveup said:


> That makes me feel lots better ladys, Cause the having no MS thing was freaking me out a bit.
> TMI but i woke up gushing Clear watery fluid, With a itch
> A little freaked out has me checking the tp every few min... I know TMI but over the last 4 days prier to today i had noticed my cm had turned a bit light yellow in color not sure what that was about... Ether way its annoying...
> 
> NOTE: the reason the watery cm freaking me out is cause i would get watery cm befor my period every time... But for now im just thinking its nothing prob just a normal thing, Other then the itch, it might just be from wipeing all the time.. My first Scan and pap isnt till 1-14-13 Wish the pap was sooner..

Maybe you have a yeast infection (thrush)? Think yellow discharge is a common sign and itching definitely is


----------



## Dolly84

Ooohhh my estimated due date is 29th aug  excited  this will be #1 and we got our BFP Christmas morning xxx


----------



## dealbabyone

Hey :) Im having a end of august baby EDD is 8/25/13 :) this is my husband and i first baby and were duper excited... glad i found some women to go through this with . today i am 5 weeks 4 days i had a ultrasound when i was 4 weeks because we thought i was 7 weeks pregnant due to my period but the ultrasound showed 4 weeks then the past couple of days i have had some spotting so they wanted me to come in and did another exam today and everything look great according to the doc and ultrasound looked perfect she said juyst some normal bleeding so extreamly releaved the said my cervix is closed and ultrasound shows gestational sac and yolk sac we go back jan 7th to hear the heartbeat and we cant wait :)


----------



## wontgiveup

StellaBella24 said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> That makes me feel lots better ladys, Cause the having no MS thing was freaking me out a bit.
> TMI but i woke up gushing Clear watery fluid, With a itch
> A little freaked out has me checking the tp every few min... I know TMI but over the last 4 days prier to today i had noticed my cm had turned a bit light yellow in color not sure what that was about... Ether way its annoying...
> 
> NOTE: the reason the watery cm freaking me out is cause i would get watery cm befor my period every time... But for now im just thinking its nothing prob just a normal thing, Other then the itch, it might just be from wipeing all the time.. My first Scan and pap isnt till 1-14-13 Wish the pap was sooner..
> 
> Maybe you have a yeast infection (thrush)? Think yellow discharge is a common sign and itching definitely isClick to expand...

oh no!!! i hope not :nope: Weird thing is i have no think discharge at all barely any just clear watery and then itll tamper off to a tiny bit of creamy... 
Anyone know if you can use the over the counter monatate or yeast infection creams... if its safe ill go ahead and use one...


----------



## CelticNiamh

wontgiveup said:


> StellaBella24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> That makes me feel lots better ladys, Cause the having no MS thing was freaking me out a bit.
> TMI but i woke up gushing Clear watery fluid, With a itch
> A little freaked out has me checking the tp every few min... I know TMI but over the last 4 days prier to today i had noticed my cm had turned a bit light yellow in color not sure what that was about... Ether way its annoying...
> 
> NOTE: the reason the watery cm freaking me out is cause i would get watery cm befor my period every time... But for now im just thinking its nothing prob just a normal thing, Other then the itch, it might just be from wipeing all the time.. My first Scan and pap isnt till 1-14-13 Wish the pap was sooner..
> 
> Maybe you have a yeast infection (thrush)? Think yellow discharge is a common sign and itching definitely isClick to expand...
> 
> oh no!!! i hope not :nope: Weird thing is i have no think discharge at all barely any just clear watery and then itll tamper off to a tiny bit of creamy...
> Anyone know if you can use the over the counter monatate or yeast infection creams... if its safe ill go ahead and use one...Click to expand...

May be mention it to your doctor and get them to check it out now!! then they can give you the right cream


----------



## wontgiveup

Damn yep sounds like thrush... Crap now what
https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womenshealth/thrush.htm
I guess its common in pregnant women but i wonder what they do to treat it cause its driving me crazy.... 
Weird thing is i have no discharge like that clear and very little creamy cm TMI (sorry)
INFO anyone Guess ill call the doctor tomorow even tho its embarressing to talk about... But thats what there for.


----------



## dealbabyone

lilbeanfolk said:


> 99.9% sure I miscarried this morning, lots of blood, large clots, and chunks of tissue. Sucks that it was on Xmas morning, not the present I wanted, feel awful too with extreme cramps and diarrhea.

sooo sorry to hear my thoughts and prayers are with you and ur family.


----------



## Lovechristmas

Can i please join?
My expected due date is 28th August 2013, we are very cautiously excited.
Have my first booking appointment with our midwife on 14th Jan, should be 7.5 weeks by then.
Symtoms so far have been:
Very frequent urination
One day of very sore/tender breasts
Tiredness

No ms so far.


----------



## wontgiveup

dealbabyone said:


> Hey :) Im having a end of august baby EDD is 8/25/13 :) this is my husband and i first baby and were duper excited... glad i found some women to go through this with . today i am 5 weeks 4 days i had a ultrasound when i was 4 weeks because we thought i was 7 weeks pregnant due to my period but the ultrasound showed 4 weeks then the past couple of days i have had some spotting so they wanted me to come in and did another exam today and everything look great according to the doc and ultrasound looked perfect she said juyst some normal bleeding so extreamly releaved the said my cervix is closed and ultrasound shows gestational sac and yolk sac we go back jan 7th to hear the heartbeat and we cant wait :)

Thats great news :)
cant wait for my first scan and pap


----------



## shatinahan

Hi There ,this is my first post on a forum like this.I have a 14 year old and a 15 year old and am doing it all again for the 3rd time at the age of 39 (I will be 40 when have baby).We have been trying for another baby for 5-6 years,and was beginning to think it wouldn't happen again.Baby is due 19th August according to baby calculator.Looking forward to seeing midwife on 9th Jan.


----------



## Luckypawprint

I think I'm not getting to see midwife until end jan, I'll be over 10 weeks by then!!!


----------



## dealbabyone

wontgiveup said:


> dealbabyone said:
> 
> 
> Hey :) Im having a end of august baby EDD is 8/25/13 :) this is my husband and i first baby and were duper excited... glad i found some women to go through this with . today i am 5 weeks 4 days i had a ultrasound when i was 4 weeks because we thought i was 7 weeks pregnant due to my period but the ultrasound showed 4 weeks then the past couple of days i have had some spotting so they wanted me to come in and did another exam today and everything look great according to the doc and ultrasound looked perfect she said juyst some normal bleeding so extreamly releaved the said my cervix is closed and ultrasound shows gestational sac and yolk sac we go back jan 7th to hear the heartbeat and we cant wait :)
> 
> Thats great news :)
> cant wait for my first scan and papClick to expand...

im sure it will go great :) good luck


----------



## RockNRollBaby

dealbabyone said:


> Hey :) Im having a end of august baby EDD is 8/25/13 :) this is my husband and i first baby and were duper excited... glad i found some women to go through this with . today i am 5 weeks 4 days i had a ultrasound when i was 4 weeks because we thought i was 7 weeks pregnant due to my period but the ultrasound showed 4 weeks then the past couple of days i have had some spotting so they wanted me to come in and did another exam today and everything look great according to the doc and ultrasound looked perfect she said juyst some normal bleeding so extreamly releaved the said my cervix is closed and ultrasound shows gestational sac and yolk sac we go back jan 7th to hear the heartbeat and we cant wait :)

My EDD is a day before you! That's really good news, im glad everything looks perfect! I bet you can't wait to hear the heart beat! My OB won't see me until January 16th, I'll be 9 weeks by then. I'm really really really hoping well be able to hear the heart beat when we go in, but considering this is my 1st pregnancy I have no idea what to even expect for my first appointment.


----------



## StellaBella24

Wontgiveup...I had thrush in week 5, i used caneston once internal thingy (forgot what its called!)


----------



## wontgiveup

Did you have to get it from the doc..


----------



## jewel02

Hey ladies! I got my BFP on Dec 16th in the evening and I'm due on August 26th.  So far my only symptoms are more tired and huge sore boobs which worries me. Anyone else symptom free?


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Woke my fiance up with my morning sickness this morning. It was just clear puke and spit. Yucky! Definitely got emotional thinking of the day I am going to give birth. I get emotional a lot here lately. It's a different emotional, though. All of my crying seems to be happy tears. A few weeks ago before we knew I was pregnant, I was reading old texts between my fiance and I (before we lived together) and I just cried because we have come so far. He thought he had made me upset somehow lol and then I told him that I was just crying happy tears. He was so relieved! Getting my HCG levels checked tomorrow and a possible scan on Sunday.


----------



## dealbabyone

RockNRollBaby said:


> dealbabyone said:
> 
> 
> Hey :) Im having a end of august baby EDD is 8/25/13 :) this is my husband and i first baby and were duper excited... glad i found some women to go through this with . today i am 5 weeks 4 days i had a ultrasound when i was 4 weeks because we thought i was 7 weeks pregnant due to my period but the ultrasound showed 4 weeks then the past couple of days i have had some spotting so they wanted me to come in and did another exam today and everything look great according to the doc and ultrasound looked perfect she said juyst some normal bleeding so extreamly releaved the said my cervix is closed and ultrasound shows gestational sac and yolk sac we go back jan 7th to hear the heartbeat and we cant wait :)
> 
> My EDD is a day before you! That's really good news, im glad everything looks perfect! I bet you can't wait to hear the heart beat! My OB won't see me until January 16th, I'll be 9 weeks by then. I'm really really really hoping well be able to hear the heart beat when we go in, but considering this is my 1st pregnancy I have no idea what to even expect for my first appointment.Click to expand...

Oh yay!! well this is our first too my first app. was good not much too it but them telling me all the diets and no caffeine and such... and they did a pap and a ultrasound but my ob tells me that we will most def hear the heartbeat when i go back and ill be 7 weeks and some change so im most def sure u will at 9 weeks. good luck keep me posted :)


----------



## StellaBella24

I checked online reports and lots saying it was fine to use so just went ahead. That was 2-3wks ago. I had an early scan 3 days ago due to unrelated bleeding and all was fine. Up to you tho, u may wanna check with ur doc as i am no medical professional...dont wanna start prescribing stuff :)


----------



## dealbabyone

jewel02 said:


> Hey ladies! I got my BFP on Dec 16th in the evening and I'm due on August 26th.  So far my only symptoms are more tired and huge sore boobs which worries me. Anyone else symptom free?

enjoy it while it last girl.... ms can be terrible im going 3 days strait not eating cause everything makes me want to puke... but we think i also have a virus so.


----------



## mrsinlove

Hi Congratulations to you all!!

I tested last week and was so surprised and emotional seeing the BFP. Told my husband that evening in a restaurant by giving him a little sock! We just couldn't get the grin of our faces. 
Seeing my gynea next week to see if all is ok. baby must be due around 19th August!

I feel quite some discomfort in my tummy, I believe it must be cramping, but sometimes it feels like PMT. Have very sore breasts and feel nausious. Don't sleep as well as before and wake up very thirsty.
Had a few stabbing pains as well? is that normal?
Also I experience short sharp pain in my lower tummy when I sneeze (which is often because I have a cold} I hope this is nothing to worry about. 

All I can think about is that I don't want to loose this little august baby!

xK


----------



## jazzylady

Went to doc today and now I am more worried than I was.he thinks I am earlier than I thought .he made me a U/s but no heartbeat. He said just a "flicker"?!I mean is that even a real heartbeat?.he is not worried, just said to take it easy and on January 16 have my next scan.but I worry a lot now...I hoped for better news...but is still better then nothing right?


----------



## DEWCOB

We got to see our little one for the first time today. 'Tot' was just a few foggy blobs but it really made it feel real. The heart beat was 113 bpm and all seems well. They took a ton of blood ( surprised I had any left. Lol) and sent me home with way too much reading material. Back on 1/31 for first trimester screening now to just be as healthy as possible and hope for good growth and no problems.


----------



## Zebra2023

I am due on the 29th August, I found out I was pregnant 27/12/12 :)


----------



## MamaTex

mrsinlove said:


> Hi Congratulations to you all!!
> 
> I tested last week and was so surprised and emotional seeing the BFP. Told my husband that evening in a restaurant by giving him a little sock! We just couldn't get the grin of our faces.
> Seeing my gynea next week to see if all is ok. baby must be due around 19th August!
> 
> I feel quite some discomfort in my tummy, I believe it must be cramping, but sometimes it feels like PMT. Have very sore breasts and feel nausious. Don't sleep as well as before and wake up very thirsty.
> *Had a few stabbing pains as well? is that normal?
> Also I experience short sharp pain in my lower tummy when I sneeze (which is often because I have a cold} I hope this is nothing to worry about. *
> 
> All I can think about is that I don't want to loose this little august baby!
> 
> xK

Sounds like you might be experiencing some round ligament pain. Pain and how bad it feels is relative, so it is hard to say whether or not what you are experiencing is normal, but occasional pains, pulls, and jabs will occur. Things are stretching out and sometimes it can be uncomfortable.


----------



## jazzylady

DEWCOB said:


> We got to see our little one for the first time today. 'Tot' was just a few foggy blobs but it really made it feel real. The heart beat was 113 bpm and all seems well. They took a ton of blood ( surprised I had any left. Lol) and sent me home with way too much reading material. Back on 1/31 for first trimester screening now to just be as healthy as possible and hope for good growth and no problems.

Awesome I can't wait for my first official prenatal visit on January 16.


----------



## dealbabyone

ughhh.... is anyone else feeling like poop today? im having the hardest time eating or finding things that are appetizing.


----------



## wontgiveup

Still no ms but thinking about certain foods makes me think about throwing it up lol


----------



## dealbabyone

wontgiveup said:


> Still no ms but thinking about certain foods makes me think about throwing it up lol

enjoy it while it last...trust me im glad i sick cause its a good sign but its not fun :/. my sister was sick 24 7 till the day she gave birth...


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

I puked yesterday morning and this morning, but it was just clear fluid and when I was puking, I felt like passing out both times.

I got my HCG levels tested today and I am waiting to hear back from them to see if we'll be doing an ultrasound this coming Sunday. Fingers crossed that we will!


----------



## dealbabyone

ZoeyKaspian said:


> I puked yesterday morning and this morning, but it was just clear fluid and when I was puking, I felt like passing out both times.
> 
> I got my HCG levels tested today and I am waiting to hear back from them to see if we'll be doing an ultrasound this coming Sunday. Fingers crossed that we will!

yea my husband had to take me to the er christmas morning because i puked for 7 hrs strait and i was so dehydrated. my stomach hasnt been the same since.


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

dealbabyone said:


> ZoeyKaspian said:
> 
> 
> I puked yesterday morning and this morning, but it was just clear fluid and when I was puking, I felt like passing out both times.
> 
> I got my HCG levels tested today and I am waiting to hear back from them to see if we'll be doing an ultrasound this coming Sunday. Fingers crossed that we will!
> 
> yea my husband had to take me to the er christmas morning because i puked for 7 hrs strait and i was so dehydrated. my stomach hasnt been the same since.Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Lullahbelle12

Hello!

My name is Stacey or Lullahbelle12 and I'm due 5th August. I'm 8wks 4days and I feel sick sick sick! I also have slight cramping and very sore boobs!!

Congratulations everyone on your BFPs!

xxx


----------



## MichelleG1208

Lullahbelle12 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Stacey or Lullahbelle12 and I'm due 5th August. I'm 8wks 4days and I feel sick sick sick! I also have slight cramping and very sore boobs!!
> 
> Congratulations everyone on your BFPs!
> 
> xxx

Stacey.. I am due the same as you!!! August 5th!! I have very sore boobs as well, but luckily I am not sick.. I get a little dizzy and nauseous, but thats about it.. Are you showing at all yet??


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!!! I had my scan yesterday and saw the little flickering heartbeat. I thought i was 7 weeks and 2 days today but im actually 6 weeks and 6 days, but Doctor said that everything looked great. I was so nervous when i went into the office they took my blood pressure and it was 161/97. My normal blood pressure is 110/70..i was so worried to hear the words i had heard with my last pregnancy, but we are feeling so blessed!!!


----------



## runnergrl

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!!! I had my scan yesterday and saw the little flickering heartbeat. I thought i was 7 weeks and 2 days today but im actually 6 weeks and 6 days, but Doctor said that everything looked great. I was so nervous when i went into the office they took my blood pressure and it was 161/97. My normal blood pressure is 110/70..i was so worried to hear the words i had heard with my last pregnancy, but we are feeling so blessed!!!

congrats on the scan, that is sooo exciting! wow with your blood pressure, calm down woman :haha: what was your LO's heart rate? 6 weeks, 6 days, huh? I am now 6 weeks, 4 days, so just two days apart from you!

i have my scan Monday first thing in the morning. I. Cant. Wait.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

:happydance::happydance:


runnergrl said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!!! I had my scan yesterday and saw the little flickering heartbeat. I thought i was 7 weeks and 2 days today but im actually 6 weeks and 6 days, but Doctor said that everything looked great. I was so nervous when i went into the office they took my blood pressure and it was 161/97. My normal blood pressure is 110/70..i was so worried to hear the words i had heard with my last pregnancy, but we are feeling so blessed!!!
> 
> congrats on the scan, that is sooo exciting! wow with your blood pressure, calm down woman :haha: what was your LO's heart rate? 6 weeks, 6 days, huh? I am now 6 weeks, 4 days, so just two days apart from you!
> 
> i have my scan Monday first thing in the morning. I. Cant. Wait.Click to expand...

Thanks runnergrl!!!!!!! It was the best feeling in the world! Two days apart, thats awesome :)! Good luck on your scan monday can't wait to hear all about it! Also, good luck with your new job that starts on the 1st :):) :happydance:


----------



## Aiden187

Hello ladies can I join just found out im pregnant due sep 8 2013 with baby num, so excited.


----------



## Emma 21

sooo im 7 weeks 6days feel sick sore boobs and tired had to change my prenatal vits yesterday cuz of my anticoagulants... could use a friend


----------



## bellablue

Hi txrunnergirl just wanted to stop by say hello glad you had a great appt I have. My ultrasound on Monday hope you had a great christmas


----------



## KelseyK

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!!! I had my scan yesterday and saw the little flickering heartbeat. I thought i was 7 weeks and 2 days today but im actually 6 weeks and 6 days, but Doctor said that everything looked great. I was so nervous when i went into the office they took my blood pressure and it was 161/97. My normal blood pressure is 110/70..i was so worried to hear the words i had heard with my last pregnancy, but we are feeling so blessed!!!

yay!!! So glad everything went well! I'm sure my blood pressure will be like that too :haha: <3 I'm super happy for you! You must be feeling so wonderful right now! I can't wait until my appt on Wednesday!!


----------



## runnergrl

lots of appointments coming up! YAY!!! I start working on the 7th, not the 1st, thankfully. Gives us a little time to get things organized. We have an application in on our house here and we are filling out an application to purchase a house in Houston. Things will be loving fast and I cant wait to be settled! Wish I could fast forward to Feb 1!


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks for adding me to the list :)

I have my appointment for my first scan on 10th January then my midwife appointment when I am 10 weeks (February) very nervous. Good luck to all who have their scans soon :dust:


----------



## Duejan2012

soo many aug babies here!!! 

Lullahbelle12: we have the same name im stacey too!!

tx your soo luckt you got a scan glad it went well make sure for your next one you relax alittle lol

hi emma!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Just thought I'd add that I am called Stacy too, without the E though :)


----------



## Duejan2012

Zebra2023 said:


> Just thought I'd add that I am called Stacy too, without the E though :)

and we have the same due date!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

Duejan2012 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd add that I am called Stacy too, without the E though :)
> 
> and we have the same due date!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

That is pretty kool :thumbup: bump buddies? :flower:


----------



## Duejan2012

Zebra2023 said:


> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd add that I am called Stacy too, without the E though :)
> 
> and we have the same due date!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That is pretty kool :thumbup: bump buddies? :flower:Click to expand...

that would be great!!!:happydance: pm me when you can:baby:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Please add me to the list. I was waiting for my first US (which was today) before joining the August birth group, but since I got a great report (HB of 127 and perfect size), I feel safe about adding my name without feeling that I'm jinxing anything. My diary is below - my baby boy is due August 16th!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Glad to hear about the good ultrasounds! Good luck to everyone with scans and appts coming up in the next few days. I have my first appt on Wednesday and they made it sound like they'll be doing another ultrasound, but I'm not 100% sure. I hope they do though! I'd love to see the baby as much as possible. :)


----------



## Loubyroo

ChaseThisLite said:


> Please add me to the list. I was waiting for my first US (which was today) before joining the August birth group, but since I got a great report (HB of 127 and perfect size), I feel safe about adding my name without feeling that I'm jinxing anything. My diary is below - my baby boy is due August 16th!

:hi: congrats on your scan! 

I am 7+1 today too!! Although I am still waiting for my scan appointment to come through, expecting it will be in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Em4owen

Hi Guys :) I'm due 22nd August :) I won't have an appointment until my 12 week scan and the Dr said I won't meet the midwife until I'm 20 weeks, is that normal?


----------



## dannys106

Hi ladies I am due on 31st August, so just within time frame!! I am five weeks but I can't for the life of me sort out my damn ticker!!!! Excited and fingers crossed to share a h&h 9 months with you all x


----------



## Ibdibdabdoo

dannys106 said:


> Hi ladies I am due on 31st August, so just within time frame!! I am five weeks but I can't for the life of me sort out my damn ticker!!!! Excited and fingers crossed to share a h&h 9 months with you all x

Hi! Welcome. I'm also 5 weeks this week, to do your ticker go to te edit your signature part on your profile. 

Is this your first pregnancy? Congratulations!


----------



## dannys106

Hi there! I have had a loss before, praying this is my sticky bean!! I am struggling to paste the URL!! I'm sure ill get there eventually and figure it out!! How about you - is this your first?


----------



## dannys106

Oops just saw your profile!! Your second baby, exciting x


----------



## Ibdibdabdoo

Lol yes it's my second, 6 years age difference though so I feel like I've forgotten everything! 

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for both of us! :flower:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!!! I had my scan yesterday and saw the little flickering heartbeat. I thought i was 7 weeks and 2 days today but im actually 6 weeks and 6 days, but Doctor said that everything looked great. I was so nervous when i went into the office they took my blood pressure and it was 161/97. My normal blood pressure is 110/70..i was so worried to hear the words i had heard with my last pregnancy, but we are feeling so blessed!!!
> 
> congrats on the scan, that is sooo exciting! wow with your blood pressure, calm down woman :haha: what was your LO's heart rate? 6 weeks, 6 days, huh? I am now 6 weeks, 4 days, so just two days apart from you!
> 
> i have my scan Monday first thing in the morning. I. Cant. Wait.Click to expand...

Yayy! You must be so excited about Monday, two days away :) She didn't tell me a heart rate just showed me the flickering and it was pretty quick! I see the mid wife on January 9th so i will be about 8 1/2 weeks then and then I will see my OB again on Feb 5 for my 12 week. Keep me posted on your scan :)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

bellablue said:


> Hi txrunnergirl just wanted to stop by say hello glad you had a great appt I have. My ultrasound on Monday hope you had a great christmas

Bella!! Miss talking with you sweetie! I hope you're feeling well! Keep me posted on your monday scan, GOOD LUCK :) SO exciting!!!!!! 



KelseyK said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!!! I had my scan yesterday and saw the little flickering heartbeat. I thought i was 7 weeks and 2 days today but im actually 6 weeks and 6 days, but Doctor said that everything looked great. I was so nervous when i went into the office they took my blood pressure and it was 161/97. My normal blood pressure is 110/70..i was so worried to hear the words i had heard with my last pregnancy, but we are feeling so blessed!!!
> 
> yay!!! So glad everything went well! I'm sure my blood pressure will be like that too :haha: <3 I'm super happy for you! You must be feeling so wonderful right now! I can't wait until my appt on Wednesday!!Click to expand...

Thanks KelseyK!!!! It was the best feeling in the world! Such an exciting time, all us ladies going in for our scans and looking at our precious little one's heartbeats (melts my heart)! Good luck on Wed!


----------



## anchor08

Everyone seems to have a different experience, but I won't have my first appointment (no scan) until 12-14 weeks, and then probably the first scan at 20 weeks, so it's frustrating but not abnormal. I know that if something went wrong there wouldn't be much if anything they could do about it, so that's why they don't want to see me yet, but I still wish I could have the reassurance of a heartbeat sooner!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Loubyroo said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> Please add me to the list. I was waiting for my first US (which was today) before joining the August birth group, but since I got a great report (HB of 127 and perfect size), I feel safe about adding my name without feeling that I'm jinxing anything. My diary is below - my baby boy is due August 16th!
> 
> :hi: congrats on your scan!
> I am 7+1 today too!! Although I am still waiting for my scan appointment to come through, expecting it will be in the next couple of weeks.Click to expand...

Thanks! I have another scan in two weeks time. It's probably because I did this with IVF and a surrogate that they check so much, but I like having the extra reassurance that things are going okay.


----------



## wontgiveup

I feel sorry for the girls who have to wait to see the heart beat, Hopeing to see ares on 1-14-13 :) Cant wait, im so nervous tho, Just had a girl on my thread tell us she started bleeding realy bad :( i told her to go to er, cause my sisternlaw did the same thing a couple of times and shes due in 2 weeks... Cant wait till im at least 12wks in FXD we all have a healthy 9 months...
The haveing no MS still makes me skeptical i hope its a normal thing, im tempted to test with another pregnancy test just for some reasurance im still pregnant lol... Cause im 6 wks today and i still dont no what i should be feeling... Other then me being tired..


----------



## runnergrl

it is normal to have no MS. and its normal to be puking your guts out constantly. thats the thing with pregnancy. its different for every woman and every woman's different pregnsncy can be very different. either way, our bodies are amazing and the only thing that shoul cause any concern is very heavy bleeding and cramping. other than that, try to relax:)


----------



## dickybird

Can i join?! :)

I'm due 17 August- already have two little girls (twins) who are nearly four :D


----------



## Duejan2012

runner that makes alot of sense thanks xx Its soo hard though to think like this haha you know


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

I agree with runnergrl, everybody is different and everyone will experience different symptoms at different times. I was really worried bc I didn't have any morning sickness and both my sisters and mom had it from the day they found out they were pregnant, I for sure thought something must be wrong...but everything was just fine. I asked my doctor when the majority of pregnant women start to experience ms and she said "out of my patients that experience ms, the majority start around 8 weeks". I wouldn't worry, I'm sure everything is perfect! 

Anchor8, both my sisters (who each had 5 children) both had to wait that timeframe also! I know what you mean about reassurance but I'm sure your little bean is perfect :)


----------



## Emma 21

Zebra2023 said:


> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd add that I am called Stacy too, without the E though :)
> 
> and we have the same due date!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That is pretty kool :thumbup: bump buddies? :flower:Click to expand...

just noticed the diagnosed with thromphilia on ur ticker? i have a thrombophilic disorder too... resulted in 4 angels babies this is my 4th pregnancy and i have to inect aily with a low molecular weight heparin to thin my blood x


----------



## Emma 21

iv done a ticker for this pregnancy but cant remember how to add it to my account?


----------



## jazzylady

How you all feeling ladies?
I get more and more bloated, hot flashes, constipation... Ugh is so different then my first pregnancy.I feel really pregnant. I heard the second time you show early and I already switch to bigger bras.
Happy I saw the other day the heart "flicker"how the doctor said,took my worries a little bit away but I can't wait for the first week in February. Then I will hit the 12 week mark


----------



## runnergrl

jazzylady said:


> How you all feeling ladies?
> I get more and more bloated, hot flashes, constipation... Ugh is so different then my first pregnancy.I feel really pregnant. I heard the second time you show early and I already switch to bigger bras.
> Happy I saw the other day the heart "flicker"how the doctor said,took my worries a little bit away but I can't wait for the first week in February. Then I will hit the 12 week mark

I hear you. Im the same. ALthough I dont think I will start to fully relax until im about 14 weeks. I cringe when I see friends announce their pregnancies at 6 or 8 or even 10 weeks on facebook because I lost my baby just shy of 12 weeks. Its a scary time. But I agree with you on another point..I just "feel" more pregnant this time. I dont have that doom and gloom or something isnt right feeling like I did last time.. I hope our instincts are right! :hugs:


----------



## Catrina123

Just found out my due date is August 6th. I live in Texas and am really hoping for a mild summer..lol:thumbup:


----------



## runnergrl

Catrina123 said:


> Just found out my due date is August 6th. I live in Texas and am really hoping for a mild summer..lol:thumbup:

girl you and me both! I live in the hottest part of Texas too, and Im not due till the 19th! Im hoping for a mild summer and an early baby-lol:haha:


----------



## Catrina123

Yeah my sister in law had her baby at the first of sept after one of the hottest summers ever. She was very happy when she gave birth :flower:


----------



## CraftyBean

My firstborn was an August baby, born a week late right at the very end of August and honestly, it was pretty darn uncomfortable. Though I presume my neighbours had a really good giggle at my home birth since all the windows were open :blush: I always swore I wouldn't have another late summer baby. 

However, wouldn't you know it. We decide to try and I get pregnant about 5 minutes later with another August baby! :haha: Maybe we'll get another cold/wet/rubbish summer here in the UK again so we'll all sail through :haha:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. We have had a very busy christmas.. Spent the evening of boxing day puking my guts up, couldnt keep water down.. But have only had very mild nausea since, so i blame the mils dinner! Haha. Still feel very tired and have tender boobs (which seem to have gotten a bit bigger!).

had a dream last night, that I gave birth to a 9lb 9oz baby boy, in 2 pushes! Haha. Who knows, eh? My first was 8lb 14oz so its possible!

Just waiting for the 9th of Jan for my first midwife appointment but other than that, nothing really exciting happening here. Cant wait to start getting a wee bump and feeling baby move!


----------



## Luckypawprint

anchor08 said:


> Everyone seems to have a different experience, but I won't have my first appointment (no scan) until 12-14 weeks, and then probably the first scan at 20 weeks, so it's frustrating but not abnormal. I know that if something went wrong there wouldn't be much if anything they could do about it, so that's why they don't want to see me yet, but I still wish I could have the reassurance of a heartbeat sooner!

I think I'm gonna be the same, my first midwife appt (not even scan) I will be near 12weeks!!!! Wish I could see or hear something sooner.


----------



## pinkmonki

Can I please get my name changed on the first page. I'm craftybean, but I finally remembered my old login and B&B helpfully deleted the one i was using because I now have too many :growlmad:

Anyways, I'm due 18th August


----------



## Zebra2023

Emma 21 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd add that I am called Stacy too, without the E though :)
> 
> and we have the same due date!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That is pretty kool :thumbup: bump buddies? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> just noticed the diagnosed with thromphilia on ur ticker? i have a thrombophilic disorder too... resulted in 4 angels babies this is my 4th pregnancy and i have to inect aily with a low molecular weight heparin to thin my blood xClick to expand...

Sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: congratulations on your pregnancy too :dust: This is my 5th time, I lost 4 angels. I am so pleased to find someone else who is on the injections. How are you finding it? Today was not so good, this is my third injection. I couldn't get the needle in, so had to keep stabbing myself until it went in. Not a fan of needles but the baby is so worth it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Had my first bout of getting sick this morning!! I was in my MIL sitting down for breakfast coughed and had to leave the room: dohh: We have not told them yet! Want to wait a while yet!

My DD was an August baby she was born in Australia so it was winter there but still nice and hot compared to what we are used to in Ireland!!! I am looking forward to nice cool clothes! on my youngest we had the really bad snow and I was so wrapped up for the last 3 months some people did not even know I was expecting!!! shocked when they saw me out with a newborn :haha:


----------



## wontgiveup

Well ladys, Iv had waves of nausea off and on since i woke up, but i managed to eat a pizza so guess thats good news... It just comes and goes and doesnt last but maybe 60 sec but when it hits it comes on strong then goes away real fast... Woke up with a bad head cold and headach ughhh not feeling very hot today... TMI and the itch continues cant wait to see the doc...


----------



## dealbabyone

Yay! Thanks for adding me to the list :) 1 more week and we hopefully get to hear the heartbeat :) cant wait. Congrats to everyone on there scans and upcoming scans. Finally having some relief from ms. But my ob told me to take flinstone vitamines instead of prenatals he said you body digest flinstones better and it has the same nutrients. Thought it was kinda weird. Has anyone else been told this?


----------



## wontgiveup

I want to eat flinstone vitamines yum lol 
DealBabyOne looks like we both will be seeing a heart beat soon my appointment is 1-14-13 
Glad the morning sickness has eased for you... 
I wish i had tylenol cause i feel like crap this headach is driving me crazy...


----------



## wontgiveup

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. We have had a very busy christmas.. Spent the evening of boxing day puking my guts up, couldnt keep water down.. But have only had very mild nausea since, so i blame the mils dinner! Haha. Still feel very tired and have tender boobs (which seem to have gotten a bit bigger!).
> 
> had a dream last night, that I gave birth to a 9lb 9oz baby boy, in 2 pushes! Haha. Who knows, eh? My first was 8lb 14oz so its possible!
> 
> Just waiting for the 9th of Jan for my first midwife appointment but other than that, nothing really exciting happening here. Cant wait to start getting a wee bump and feeling baby move!

Just wanted to drop in and say that Paige is so darn cute :flower: I love that pic


----------



## dealbabyone

wontgiveup said:


> I want to eat flinstone vitamines yum lol
> DealBabyOne looks like we both will be seeing a heart beat soon my appointment is 1-14-13
> Glad the morning sickness has eased for you...
> I wish i had tylenol cause i feel like crap this headach is driving me crazy...

Lol ask your doc and see what they say about the flinstones mine said that prenatals can make you constapated and can cause ms so the flinstones have wooked well for me so far. And yay I cant wait to hear the heartbeat im sure u cant eaither let me know how it goes for you. And I had bad headaces when I first found out so I know how u feel. Hope it eases up soon for you.


----------



## Hope1409

My RE said flinstones were fine with an added folic acid supplinment. I switched over to gummy prenatals with dha in them.


----------



## dealbabyone

wontgiveup said:


> I want to eat flinstone vitamines yum lol
> DealBabyOne looks like we both will be seeing a heart beat soon my appointment is 1-14-13
> Glad the morning sickness has eased for you...
> I wish i had tylenol cause i feel like crap this headach is driving me crazy...

Lol ask your doc and see what they say about the flinstones mine said that prenatals can make you constapated and can cause ms so the flinstones have wooked well for me so far. And yay I cant wait to hear the heartbeat im sure u cant eaither let me know how it goes for you. And I had bad headaces when I first found out so I know how u feel. Hope it eases up soon for you.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

quick question for you ladies, may be tmi but is anyone experiencing more than normal discharge? it's like a combo of creamy and watery but i started noticing it a couple days ago and wondered if it was normal or not. Im 7weeks1day today....thank you!


----------



## wontgiveup

TXRunnerGirl said:


> quick question for you ladies, may be tmi but is anyone experiencing more than normal discharge? it's like a combo of creamy and watery but i started noticing it a couple days ago and wondered if it was normal or not. Im 7weeks1day today....thank you!

Yes mam and its driveing me crazy, see this is why i dont think i have a infection cause its just normal discharge and no smell, yet im still iratated and red down there Think its from the itching... UGHHH but other then that yes its very normal for pregnant women to have more then normal amount of discharge, Its in my What to expect when your expecting book :)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

wontgiveup said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> quick question for you ladies, may be tmi but is anyone experiencing more than normal discharge? it's like a combo of creamy and watery but i started noticing it a couple days ago and wondered if it was normal or not. Im 7weeks1day today....thank you!
> 
> Yes mam and its driveing me crazy, see this is why i dont think i have a infection cause its just normal discharge and no smell, yet im still iratated and red down there Think its from the itching... UGHHH but other then that yes its very normal for pregnant women to have more then normal amount of discharge, Its in my What to expect when your expecting book :)Click to expand...

Oh thank goodness it's normal! I felt like I dried up for a couple weeks and now I'm noticing a definite increase! Yea, I'm sure if it's odorless the redness if from itching and irritating it! Oh all these changes that our bodies are going through are crazy! My hormones were going crazy this morning, I wanted to cry because my husband wanted to watch the hunting channel lol, oh my goodness c'mon second trimester )


----------



## Catrina123

TXRunnerGirl said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> quick question for you ladies, may be tmi but is anyone experiencing more than normal discharge? it's like a combo of creamy and watery but i started noticing it a couple days ago and wondered if it was normal or not. Im 7weeks1day today....thank you!
> 
> Yes mam and its driveing me crazy, see this is why i dont think i have a infection cause its just normal discharge and no smell, yet im still iratated and red down there Think its from the itching... UGHHH but other then that yes its very normal for pregnant women to have more then normal amount of discharge, Its in my What to expect when your expecting book :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank goodness it's normal! I felt like I dried up for a couple weeks and now I'm noticing a definite increase! Yea, I'm sure if it's odorless the redness if from itching and irritating it! Oh all these changes that our bodies are going through are crazy! My hormones were going crazy this morning, I wanted to cry because my husband wanted to watch the hunting channel lol, oh my goodness c'mon second trimester )Click to expand...


I had the same thing happen at about 7 weeks I believe its completely normal. But check with your doctor so it can ease your mind if you need to.


----------



## Zebra2023

I am getting white watery discharge, I asked my midwife and she said it was completely normal.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Thanks Catrina and Zebra for answering me . Really appreciate it and makes me feel better!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

You're welcome, glad it has put your mind at ease x


----------



## wontgiveup

Zebra hun i see that you have had 3 mc, Im so sorry for your losses... Is this why you feel doubtful... I hope that your doc can keep up with you so you can ease your mind a bit, I hope the Tinzaparin helps :) If you dont mind me asking did you loose them early? Im sorry if this is a inapropriate question please forgive me if it is... Its just iv been told once you hit 12 weeks then your normaly in the clear, just curious how true this is... Any info i find eases my mind a bit..


----------



## jazzylady

TXRunnerGirl said:


> quick question for you ladies, may be tmi but is anyone experiencing more than normal discharge? it's like a combo of creamy and watery but i started noticing it a couple days ago and wondered if it was normal or not. Im 7weeks1day today....thank you!

Yeah definitely! It looks like someone pored buttermilk in the toilet when I am done.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you won'tgiveup :hugs: I have had 4 m/c in total, this is my 5th pregnancy. Yup, feeling very doubtful because of previous losses. I don't mind at all, I lost them all by 6 weeks, it is getting close to 6 weeks now so I am loosing the will to live. I am unsure if the tinzaparin is helping, I am clinging on to hope that it is. The doctors/nurses have been great. I have a scan tomorrow, I booked a private one to ease my mind. I am going insane not knowing. Any info would be greatful, anything to soothe my mind :)


----------



## wontgiveup

I agree totaly its so nice to here that you have nurses and a doc who will do a private scan... :) well hopefully youll come home with a smile on your face...
I pray this is a sticky bean for you hun, im on edge everyday less so when my hubby is home from work but when he isnt here i go insain with worry of a mc, cant wait till the 1trimester is over with LOL


----------



## runnergrl

hello all! Txrunnergirl, I am having the extra discharge when wiping too, yuck, I have to wipe an extra time or two to feel clean:blush:

I have my scan tomorrow. Am so excited, I hope I can sleep!


----------



## Zebra2023

They were fantastic, I have had good experience with babybond so will keep returning to them when needed. If I don't see anything or don't see much they are going to be giving me a free scan in a few weeks time which is wonderful. Thank you, I do hope so. I will post up here once I have had my scan. It is at 20 past 10 in the morning.

Sorry to hear you are on edge too, the whole first tri is so hard. I will be glad when we all are safe and well in to the second tri. I am like that, when my OH home it is easier to handle. Don't know what we'd do without them or this forum. Lots of :dust: keep us informed how you get on :flower: x


----------



## Zebra2023

runnergrl said:


> hello all! Terunnergrl, I am having the extra discharge when wiping too, yuck, I have to wipe an extra time or two to feel clean:blush:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. Am so excited, I hope I can sleep!

Hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow, I have one tomorrow too, can't sleep at the moment :wacko:


----------



## runnergrl

good luck to you too!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> hello all! Txrunnergirl, I am having the extra discharge when wiping too, yuck, I have to wipe an extra time or two to feel clean:blush:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow. Am so excited, I hope I can sleep!

Good luck tomorrow ). Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck with your scans ladies!!!! What a great way to ring in the new year! :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

wontgiveup said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. We have had a very busy christmas.. Spent the evening of boxing day puking my guts up, couldnt keep water down.. But have only had very mild nausea since, so i blame the mils dinner! Haha. Still feel very tired and have tender boobs (which seem to have gotten a bit bigger!).
> 
> had a dream last night, that I gave birth to a 9lb 9oz baby boy, in 2 pushes! Haha. Who knows, eh? My first was 8lb 14oz so its possible!
> 
> Just waiting for the 9th of Jan for my first midwife appointment but other than that, nothing really exciting happening here. Cant wait to start getting a wee bump and feeling baby move!
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say that Paige is so darn cute :flower: I love that picClick to expand...

hehe thank you hun, she is my little sweetheart! I cant wait to see how similar/different his baby looks. Its very exciting =D

Good luck to those having scans today, Im sure everything will be perfect =D


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck today with the scans xxx looking forward to the updates :) 

any one having horrible pain in their heads I have woken up with awful temple pain this is thev3rd day as well ouch


----------



## Nela

Congrats and good luck to all fellow bumpies! :hugs:

I have not yet seen my doc (hoping to see her this week) but if my calculations are right, I should be due around Aug.22nd. The Mr.'s birthday is on the 18th so that would be a lovely gift!


----------



## Zebra2023

Just had my scan, we didn't see anything but I have a very thick lining of 11.4mm which is looking good. They think I am around 4 weeks. Can breathe now. Panic over. They have re booked me in for 4 weeks time free of charge. Got nhs scan in less than two weeks. Thanks for everyone's support x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Zebra2023 said:


> Just had my scan, we didn't see anything but I have a very thick lining of 11.4mm which is looking good. They think I am around 4 weeks. Can breathe now. Panic over. They have re booked me in for 4 weeks time free of charge. Got nhs scan in less than two weeks. Thanks for everyone's support x

yay That is great you feel relieved :flower: you will see such a huge diffierence in two weeks :)


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Zebra2023 said:


> Just had my scan, we didn't see anything but I have a very thick lining of 11.4mm which is looking good. They think I am around 4 weeks. Can breathe now. Panic over. They have re booked me in for 4 weeks time free of charge. Got nhs scan in less than two weeks. Thanks for everyone's support x

Glad everything went so great!! . Now you can relax and enjoy your new years!!! Good news!!!


----------



## Raggydoll

Good luck everyone with scans coming up. 

I've got my first MW appointment on Thursday. It seems a bit early to me but I didn't fancy arguing with the scary receptionist.


----------



## Loup89

Unfortunately I now need to come off the list :( had a mc Christmas eve, totally gutted. After 3 years I thought we had finally got lucky but it just hasn't worked out that way. Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancies, you all deserve it :) and hopefully one day I will too xxx


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Loup89 said:


> Unfortunately I now need to come off the list :( had a mc Christmas eve, totally gutted. After 3 years I thought we had finally got lucky but it just hasn't worked out that way. Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancies, you all deserve it :) and hopefully one day I will too xxx

Loup89, I am so sorry! I know what you are going through and I am sending you many many hugs during this painful time. You will be back soon and have your rainbow baby, I just know it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Loup89 said:


> Unfortunately I now need to come off the list :( had a mc Christmas eve, totally gutted. After 3 years I thought we had finally got lucky but it just hasn't worked out that way. Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancies, you all deserve it :) and hopefully one day I will too xxx

I am so sorry, I hope your back here before you know it with a sticky bean :hugs: They say you are at your most fertile after a loss, I know I got pregnant after my MC he is 9 now :) best of luck and I hope you are ok x


----------



## pinkmonki

I am so sorry for your loss loup89. Praying for your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

CelticNiamh said:


> good luck today with the scans xxx looking forward to the updates :)
> 
> any one having horrible pain in their heads I have woken up with awful temple pain this is thev3rd day as well ouch

yep i was like that yesterday it got so bad i was looking for some releive so i read my paper of meds i can take.. Tylenol is very safe its what they give all pregnant women... As long as you dont take it regulary of coarse :) I only took one and it eased up a bit :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Loup89 said:


> Unfortunately I now need to come off the list :( had a mc Christmas eve, totally gutted. After 3 years I thought we had finally got lucky but it just hasn't worked out that way. Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancies, you all deserve it :) and hopefully one day I will too xxx

aww hun im so sorry, Sending lots of hugs your way, They say your very fertile after a mc, so maybe youll be back here soon...


----------



## runnergrl

So very sorry for your loss loup89:hug:

My scan went very well this morning. Baby measured right on target and had a heartbeat of 127. :). Here is my baby: https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E036682B-71C4-4300-994F-F24E3E16921B-9204-000006F1BF9EABA9.jpg


----------



## wontgiveup

aww how cool, hope im messuring correctly that worrys me also... Cant wait for my scan  on the 14th..


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

That's awesome runnergrl, you mut be on cloud 9!!!! :) 

I've been thinking all morning and starting to get a little nervous because my scan measured 3 days behind and i was almost 99% sure of my ovulation day. I know I implanted late on day 11 so would that have any affect on the baby's size. I was feeling good about everything and then today woke up in a panic thinking what if something is wrong?? Oh gosh, this first trimester is stressful!!!! Do you think everything is okay?


----------



## wontgiveup

TXRunnerGirl said:


> That's awesome runnergrl, you mut be on cloud 9!!!! :)
> 
> I've been thinking all morning and starting to get a little nervous because my scan measured 3 days behind and i was almost 99% sure of my ovulation day. I know I implanted late on day 11 so would that have any affect on the baby's size. I was feeling good about everything and then today woke up in a panic thinking what if something is wrong?? Oh gosh, this first trimester is stressful!!!! Do you think everything is okay?

of coarse, i would think so, Since you implanted late the baby is just a little behind from what you figured... Its all good :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

CelticNiamh said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just had my scan, we didn't see anything but I have a very thick lining of 11.4mm which is looking good. They think I am around 4 weeks. Can breathe now. Panic over. They have re booked me in for 4 weeks time free of charge. Got nhs scan in less than two weeks. Thanks for everyone's support x
> 
> yay That is great you feel relieved :flower: you will see such a huge diffierence in two weeks :)Click to expand...

Thank you, super excited to see our bean in a few weeks time :happydance:



TXRunnerGirl said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just had my scan, we didn't see anything but I have a very thick lining of 11.4mm which is looking good. They think I am around 4 weeks. Can breathe now. Panic over. They have re booked me in for 4 weeks time free of charge. Got nhs scan in less than two weeks. Thanks for everyone's support x
> 
> Glad everything went so great!! . Now you can relax and enjoy your new years!!! Good news!!!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:



Loup89 said:


> Unfortunately I now need to come off the list :( had a mc Christmas eve, totally gutted. After 3 years I thought we had finally got lucky but it just hasn't worked out that way. Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancies, you all deserve it :) and hopefully one day I will too xxx

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs:



runnergrl said:


> So very sorry for your loss loup89:hug:
> 
> My scan went very well this morning. Baby measured right on target and had a heartbeat of 127. :). Here is my baby: https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E036682B-71C4-4300-994F-F24E3E16921B-9204-000006F1BF9EABA9.jpg

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

wontgiveup said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> good luck today with the scans xxx looking forward to the updates :)
> 
> any one having horrible pain in their heads I have woken up with awful temple pain this is thev3rd day as well ouch
> 
> yep i was like that yesterday it got so bad i was looking for some releive so i read my paper of meds i can take.. Tylenol is very safe its what they give all pregnant women... As long as you dont take it regulary of coarse :) I only took one and it eased up a bit :)Click to expand...

I took two paracetamol in the end it took the edge off, but thankfully it is gone for now that was horrible 3 day in total! I did not sleep very well either with it


----------



## kerrbear7183

Loup89- So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I know how hard that is. They say fertility is increased right after a miscarriage so you may get your BFP again right away.

Runnergrl- Glad your scan went well! When's your next one?

Zebra2023- Glad you saw good results on the scan and can relax for a few weeks. :)

AFM- I have my first appt at my OB's office on Wednesday. I will be 8 weeks tomorrow so this will be my 8 week appt. We'll see if they do another ultrasound. I hope they do!


----------



## runnergrl

thanks all! And Tx runnergirl, no need to worry about the 3 days behind, yes, implanting at 11dpo is on the later side, so I am sure that is why you measured 3 days behind. don't worry, everything is just perfect! :hugs:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Thanks Runnergrl and wontgiveup! I was feeling really great about everything and then started getting really nervous :/. I wish i was able to be much more positive this time around, I'm just scared and want everything to be perfect with our little bean!!


----------



## KelseyK

Hope everyone is doing well and has a great New Years Eve <3 our plans have definitely changed and now I'm taking my son to my brother's and watching my 2 year old niece and 2 week old nephew hehe. Watching him gets me soooo excited!!

I have my scan Wednesday! I'm so nervous!!


----------



## jazzylady

I am so jealous on you ladies who have so soon a scan!

I know ,I know,I just had mine last week lol .I have to wait 16 days for the next one.


----------



## KelseyK

Haha well I'm really excited but waaaay nervous. It sounds horrible but I just want to get it over with and know that everything is ok!! I have this scan and then one around 20 weeks and thats it. I might sneak in a private scan at 15 weeks to see the gender because thats what I did with my son and it was pretty fun... they made us a DVD of it and everything :)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

So I was in the bakery today and I noticed a mother with a baby. In recent years, I've tended to turn away from such things because it was a bit painful, but now, of course, my mind is in a different place. I noticed that she was holding her in what seemed to be an odd way and also had the child wrapped up in a blanket though it's not that cold. I was staring at her, trying to figure out why she was holding the baby so awkwardly - this is stuff I'm going to need to know!
Or not - after a minute or two of staring, I realized she was breastfeeding. :dohh:
Of course, I stopped looking at that point, but she'd noticed. She glared at me when I left. I think she thought I was a pervert. :blush:


----------



## wontgiveup

Chasethislight lol thats funny "dont worry about it" i would have done the same thing..

Anyone else have this problem?
My husband is afraid to touch me he thinks he will hurt the baby, I wasnt mad but i was very sad cause we got all worked up and then he just stops and says i dont want to hurt you.... lol aww but i told him no you wont, i also said we dont have to have intercoarse to be intimate but by that time, he needed to go to bed for work in the morning, so short story short i was feeling rather lonely last night... Hes excited about are scan on the 14th if i dont choke up ill ask the doctor about what he thinks about sex


----------



## KelseyK

Definitely talk to your Dr, I think he will make your husband feel better about everything :) don't feel embarrassed, they get asked sex questions all the time, it's past of their job :)


----------



## wontgiveup

lol yeah but when i emagine asking the guy doctor "if this is the one i see that day"saying hold on ill be right back with a nurse to answer your questions lol, I guess i feel that way cause i dont realy no him as well as i do his wife... I see HIM and HER... They share a practice together and both are obgyn and deliver babys :) Iv never had a guy do a pap so im nervous about that one lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh im jealous of all you i see im the only one who is still in there 6th week... Tech.. in my 7th week..


----------



## diliapickle

I am still in my 6 week as well!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Oh my gosh, I am insatiable!!! I just want to eat all day long, ugh! Anyone else?


----------



## wontgiveup

diliapickle-woohoo lol
Txrunnergirl- lol yes i went from having no apitite at all to craving all kinds of things. With in the last 4days


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

wontgiveup said:


> diliapickle-woohoo lol
> Txrunnergirl- lol yes i went from having no apitite at all to craving all kinds of things. With in the last 4days

Me too! i actually lost a couple pounds from week 4-6, but then i think i have definitely put it back on and then some lol. We better get used to it :)


----------



## wontgiveup

TXRunnerGirl said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> diliapickle-woohoo lol
> Txrunnergirl- lol yes i went from having no apitite at all to craving all kinds of things. With in the last 4days
> 
> Me too! i actually lost a couple pounds from week 4-6, but then i think i have definitely put it back on and then some lol. We better get used to it :)Click to expand...

So true, Will be like running for the buffet saying "FOOOOOOOD" then if were anything like my sisternlaw, when she eats she takes her time and with every bite shes like HMMM, YUMMM, UHHHHH so good, LMAO youd think she was BDn or something lmao!!!


----------



## diliapickle

It is so weird how our appetites are! Yesterday I couldn't keep anything down and idea of food was terrible and then today I can't stop myself from eating! My DH doesn't know what to do! Haha


----------



## CaptainMummy

wontgiveup - im at the same stage as you =D

TXrunnergirl - I feel starving all the time.. But my eyes are definitely bigger than my belly and i never seem to manage to eat as much as i think!

I havent weighed myself since about 2-3 weeks ago. I had lost a couple of pounds in the weeks leading up to my bfp, and i cant imagine it will have changed much. Think ill weigh in today just to see!
Seems like the nausea is starting to creep up on me. A couple of times a day, i get mild waves of it laeting a minute or so. Not enough that i feel like im gona throw up, but enough to notice it! Hopefully doesnt get any worse (yeh right!)

Happy New Year everyone!!! Xxx


----------



## Luckypawprint

Count yourselves lucky girls!! MS has hit me bad, even with anti sickness tablets I can be vomiting 2-3 times a day. Only relief is going to bed and sleeping!!!


----------



## MamaTex

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Oh my gosh, I am insatiable!!! I just want to eat all day long, ugh! Anyone else?

ME!! I inhaled a lot of food yesterday. For lunch I had cheese enchiladas, beans, and rice. WIthin an hour and a half, I was hungry again so I ate some McDonald's :wacko: Terrible lol. I will be eating better over the next few days, but I have been eating fruit non stop for snack. I think this baby is going to be a big one


----------



## mon_ami

I am starving in the morning and take full advantage because by evening I'm lucky if I can eat a plain tortilla without gagging. My new years meal was plain rice and ginger ale. I guess I wanted a little more confirmation that I was pregnant and this is it. 

Happy New Years to all! Come on August!


----------



## Vonnie18

Yeah hurry up August lol, glad both scans went well today :) I can't wait to get date thru for mine but scan wont be until I'm at least 12 weeks!! I am just feeling so lethargic these past few days but can't seem to sleep past 8 in the morning :( x


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

How many of you ladies are taking progesterone suppositories? I've been on them during my cycles since sept and of course I am now taking them everyday til 12 weeks. For those taking them how is your ms? One of the nurses told me that sometimes since progesterone mimics pregnancy, women who were on them prior to getting preggo may not be as affected by all the hormone changes?? Any thoughts?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I am hungry almost all the time. When I get too hungry though the nausea gets even worse. Sometimes I don't want to eat because of it, but so far I've been able to eat most of the same things I ate before. The biggest thing I'm noticing I can't eat is some soup and stuff i made a few weeks ago that I have in the freezer. There's a ton of it and I can't even stand the smell. 

TXRunnerGirl- I'm not on any progesterone, but I have heard the same thing. A friend of mine who was TTC was on progesterone for about 6 cycles before conceiving. She had virtually no symptoms early in pregnancy and her doctor felt it was because of the progesterone already being in her system.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

kerrbear7183 said:


> I am hungry almost all the time. When I get too hungry though the nausea gets even worse. Sometimes I don't want to eat because of it, but so far I've been able to eat most of the same things I ate before. The biggest thing I'm noticing I can't eat is some soup and stuff i made a few weeks ago that I have in the freezer. There's a ton of it and I can't even stand the smell.
> 
> TXRunnerGirl- I'm not on any progesterone, but I have heard the same thing. A friend of mine who was TTC was on progesterone for about 6 cycles before conceiving. She had virtually no symptoms early in pregnancy and her doctor felt it was because of the progesterone already being in her system.

Thanks Kerrbear!!!!! It def makes sense to me since when i started the progesterone i had pretty bad nausea and there wasn't much that agreed with me by the way of food! I was almost certain i would have bad ms by now since both my sisters were so sick at this point they couldn't even step out of bed without vomiting :(. 

Lately, my comfort food has been toast and anything hot and crunchy...bagels, waffles etc. i've been trying to stay somewhat healthy and eat fruits and veggies but they just don't have the same appeal!!


----------



## spinneybaby

speaking about appeal...I am a person who generally loves exercising and eats well and the past few days all I want is Carbs and more carbs....potato chips and chocolate! I'm hoping it's due to the holidays but I'm not so sure....and I haven't exercised hardly at all as I am sooo tired! I am looking at our treadmill as we speak and it does not look appealing at all! :dohh: I need to get myself motivated again! :happydance: last pregnancy with DS I exercised the entire time....and felt great....I have to get back at it!


----------



## spinneybaby

super jealous of all your scans....here in NS, canada, we don't even see out miswife/doctor until 12 weeks and then they just listen to the heartbeat with a doppler....no ultrasound until 19 or 20 weeks! needless to say it's nerve wrecking not knowing what's going on in there!


----------



## diliapickle

TXRunnerGirl said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I am hungry almost all the time. When I get too hungry though the nausea gets even worse. Sometimes I don't want to eat because of it, but so far I've been able to eat most of the same things I ate before. The biggest thing I'm noticing I can't eat is some soup and stuff i made a few weeks ago that I have in the freezer. There's a ton of it and I can't even stand the smell.
> 
> TXRunnerGirl- I'm not on any progesterone, but I have heard the same thing. A friend of mine who was TTC was on progesterone for about 6 cycles before conceiving. She had virtually no symptoms early in pregnancy and her doctor felt it was because of the progesterone already being in her system.
> 
> Thanks Kerrbear!!!!! It def makes sense to me since when i started the progesterone i had pretty bad nausea and there wasn't much that agreed with me by the way of food! I was almost certain i would have bad ms by now since both my sisters were so sick at this point they couldn't even step out of bed without vomiting :(.
> 
> Lately, my comfort food has been toast and anything hot and crunchy...bagels, waffles etc. i've been trying to stay somewhat healthy and eat fruits and veggies but they just don't have the same appeal!!Click to expand...

I am on progesterone and was on it for about two cycles before as well. I get quesy but haven't gotten sick yet. I crave toast though like crazy! I hadn't heard progesterone could make ms less! Good to know! :)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## wontgiveup

If i dont eat i get sick, But as long as i eat i dont have nausea... Cant wait till my scan 2weeks away :) getn excitied!


----------



## Vonnie18

I finally get rid of the nausea and now I think I'm getting heartburn :( x


----------



## anchor08

Sorry you have to wait too, my schedule is the same (South Africa). The first few weeks went by so slowly, but now it's a little better. Soon I can call for an appointment, so then I'll at least have a specific date to look forward to!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

spinneybaby said:


> speaking about appeal...I am a person who generally loves exercising and eats well and the past few days all I want is Carbs and more carbs....potato chips and chocolate! I'm hoping it's due to the holidays but I'm not so sure....and I haven't exercised hardly at all as I am sooo tired! I am looking at our treadmill as we speak and it does not look appealing at all! :dohh: I need to get myself motivated again! :happydance: last pregnancy with DS I exercised the entire time....and felt great....I have to get back at it!

I know, my workouts and eating have definitely not been the same since we found out. I am scared to do anything intense, and I really miss my running but since the mc last year i felt this pregnancy was going to be different. I have been an avid runner for a long time and miss it tremendously (great stress relief for me), but this lil bean is wayyyy too much of a blessing to chance anything. I've been walking and doing the elliptical and some light weights, and usually if I'm feeling down or stressed it helps me feel better. Can't say I've been as consistent with my eating (loving my carbs and sweets too ::) ). I know what you mean about the motivation (i would rather be home relaxing most of the time, but my hubby gets my butt going lol). 



anchor08 said:


> Sorry you have to wait too, my schedule is the same (South Africa). The first few weeks went by so slowly, but now it's a little better. Soon I can call for an appointment, so then I'll at least have a specific date to look forward to!

As soon as you have that specific date, you can begin your countdown to see your lil precious one!! :) So exciting!!! It's definitely a stressful time for all of us, but i think the fact we are stressed means we are gonna make great mommas!!!! :):)


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh i keep heartburn it sucks, I have whats called gerd, SO doc gave my a script for my heartburn cause if not the acid was going to damange my larenx


----------



## wontgiveup

Help my husband and i did not have intercoarse but i did orgasm and after words im bleeding its red IM Hasterical right now, Is this normal... Did i cause my self to mc i mean iv had no prob since now...


----------



## diliapickle

wontgiveup said:


> Help my husband and i did not have intercoarse but i did orgasm and after words im bleeding its red IM Hasterical right now, Is this normal... Did i cause my self to mc i mean iv had no prob since now...

This happened to me on Friday. I freaked at the red blood and called RE and they had me cone in. Got to have an early ultrasound and saw one bean and no cause for concern! Though I win be thinking twice before going back to the bedroom! So I am sure you are ok but call your doctor for peace of mind!


----------



## runnergrl

Talk about lack of exercise and weight gain! ME! The last time I ran was the day after I found out I was pregnant. That was dec 4th I believe and it was 5 miles. I just took a job in the fitness industry and I am so out of shape! I'm so nervous!! I know I cant up and start a difficult workout program right now, but what do you think I COULD do that would still be safe? I have to teach bootcamp classes!! I'm kind of freaking out! Oh- and to top it all off, I'm already starting to show!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

wontgiveup said:


> Help my husband and i did not have intercoarse but i did orgasm and after words im bleeding its red IM Hasterical right now, Is this normal... Did i cause my self to mc i mean iv had no prob since now...

I'm sure everything is okay! I had spotting a couple weeks ago and everything was fine when I had the ultrasound. Are you having any cramping or anything with it?? Our vaginal walls are super sensitive and there's a lot of blood in that region so its easy and normal to spot. I would just call the doctor in the am and let them know.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> Talk about lack of exercise and weight gain! ME! The last time I ran was the day after I found out I was pregnant. That was dec 4th I believe and it was 5 miles. I just took a job in the fitness industry and I am so out of shape! I'm so nervous!! I know I cant up and start a difficult workout program right now, but what do you think I COULD do that would still be safe? I have to teach bootcamp classes!! I'm kind of freaking out! Oh- and to top it all off, I'm already starting to show!

I'm starting to show a little too, it's crazy isn't it?? There's plenty of things you could do to at least ease your way back into a regimen. My doctor said I could continue everything I was doing prior to getting preggo, but I told her my concern about running. She did say once I get into the 2nd tri I could pick up the intensity a little bit. What about the elliptical or walking on incline and light weights for now? Light total body workouts?


----------



## Brockie

runnergrl said:


> Talk about lack of exercise and weight gain! ME! The last time I ran was the day after I found out I was pregnant. That was dec 4th I believe and it was 5 miles. I just took a job in the fitness industry and I am so out of shape! I'm so nervous!! I know I cant up and start a difficult workout program right now, but what do you think I COULD do that would still be safe? I have to teach bootcamp classes!! I'm kind of freaking out! Oh- and to top it all off, I'm already starting to show!


I am missing running too! Just feel too gross to consider it at moment! Not ran since Christmas Eve, I'm going to start swimming next week if my stomach can handle it! Obviously check with your GP but if you exercised prior to pregnancy then you should be fine to carry on, just adjust intensity. I swam with my first 2 babes and found it a huge relief towards the end! Will definitely start Yoga again too, loved that with my last 2 pregnancies x


----------



## anchor08

Don't worry, I know you can do it! I've only been running regularly for about a year and a half, and I barely did anything all of November, started walking long distances in early December, and started running lightly again when I hit 7 weeks (sort of a coincidence, sort of just when I felt comfortable going for it). Your body will remember and get back into the groove, but if you're like me you'll probably have days when you feel out of breath (not from being out of shape so much, just all the changes with pregnancy). It doesn't necessarily get easier each time, but after a few times it will feel good!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

anyone else not feeling pregnant? The past couple days I haven't been as tired and no nausea whatsoever and I actually feel normal....makes me nervous :/. Is this normal? I'm sorry i'm such a nutcase but last time my symptoms started to decrease there was a reason :(


----------



## CordeliaJ

Hi girls, just came to join the thread! :)


----------



## runnergrl

TXRunnerGirl said:


> anyone else not feeling pregnant? The past couple days I haven't been as tired and no nausea whatsoever and I actually feel normal....makes me nervous :/. Is this normal? I'm sorry i'm such a nutcase but last time my symptoms started to decrease there was a reason :(

I have this feeling on and off. Ill feel good, then not so good. I think it comes in waves. I hear you though- my symptoms dropped off last time too and it was accompanied by a feeling of something's not right. This time my only constant is my sore boobs. And I don't have that doom and gloom feeling. I'm sure everything is ok. Be careful what you wish for-tomorrow you might be puking your guts out! ;)


----------



## Luckypawprint

runnergrl said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> anyone else not feeling pregnant? The past couple days I haven't been as tired and no nausea whatsoever and I actually feel normal....makes me nervous :/. Is this normal? I'm sorry i'm such a nutcase but last time my symptoms started to decrease there was a reason :(
> 
> I have this feeling on and off. Ill feel good, then not so good. I think it comes in waves. I hear you though- my symptoms dropped off last time too and it was accompanied by a feeling of something's not right. This time my only constant is my sore boobs. And I don't have that doom and gloom feeling. I'm sure everything is ok. Be careful what you wish for-tomorrow you might be puking your guts out! ;)Click to expand...

Indeed runnergirl! I was hunky dorey now on second set anti sickness meds and had to take time off work. :(


----------



## Nela

I'm going insane with all the what if's... I think I prefer dealing with the physical aspects!


----------



## wontgiveup

Id like to add i never had anycramping, just a red stain on the tp the size of your tongue.
After that i didnt have anymore bleeding..
Called doc had to leave a message with nurse i marked is as urgent, hope to here from them soon until then im on bed rest lol just to be on the safe side hubby agrees and wants me to take it easy..


----------



## wontgiveup

Do you ladys have your doctors phone number directly or do you have to call the doc office talk to nurse hunt them down ect.....


----------



## LandN

Hey girls I'm due 30th August! Bit of a shocker and unexpected pregnancy. :)


----------



## Catrina123

LandN said:


> Hey girls I'm due 30th August! Bit of a shocker and unexpected pregnancy. :)

Mine was too trying to lose weight and finish my degree. Its like my mom always said "God never gives you anything you cannot handle." Lol


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> anyone else not feeling pregnant? The past couple days I haven't been as tired and no nausea whatsoever and I actually feel normal....makes me nervous :/. Is this normal? I'm sorry i'm such a nutcase but last time my symptoms started to decrease there was a reason :(
> 
> I have this feeling on and off. Ill feel good, then not so good. I think it comes in waves. I hear you though- my symptoms dropped off last time too and it was accompanied by a feeling of something's not right. This time my only constant is my sore boobs. And I don't have that doom and gloom feeling. I'm sure everything is ok. Be careful what you wish for-tomorrow you might be puking your guts out! ;)Click to expand...

 I know, i keep reminding myself that the chance that something is wrong is a lot less than the chance that everything is okay. I think i just get very overwhelmed by anxiety and the what ifs. I feel awful for my husband because I am def on an emmotional roller coaster. Then i stress about stressing because I know it's not healthy for the baby! Wow, and I was feeling great last week after the scan. I really wish I could just stop these feelings and be really happy and positive! Sorry for being so negative, i think i am just so nervous :dohh:



Luckypawprint said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> anyone else not feeling pregnant? The past couple days I haven't been as tired and no nausea whatsoever and I actually feel normal....makes me nervous :/. Is this normal? I'm sorry i'm such a nutcase but last time my symptoms started to decrease there was a reason :(
> 
> I have this feeling on and off. Ill feel good, then not so good. I think it comes in waves. I hear you though- my symptoms dropped off last time too and it was accompanied by a feeling of something's not right. This time my only constant is my sore boobs. And I don't have that doom and gloom feeling. I'm sure everything is ok. Be careful what you wish for-tomorrow you might be puking your guts out! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed runnergirl! I was hunky dorey now on second set anti sickness meds and had to take time off work. :(Click to expand...

I hopw you feel better Luckypawprint!!!!!



Nela said:


> I'm going insane with all the what if's... I think I prefer dealing with the physical aspects!

I am right there with you Nela! Nerves are so overwhelming!


----------



## LandN

Catrina123 said:


> LandN said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I'm due 30th August! Bit of a shocker and unexpected pregnancy. :)
> 
> Mine was too trying to lose weight and finish my degree. Its like my mom always said "God never gives you anything you cannot handle." LolClick to expand...

I know! Ive just lost two stone and I'm studying at moment too and also just about to start a new job! Lol


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

wontgiveup said:


> Do you ladys have your doctors phone number directly or do you have to call the doc office talk to nurse hunt them down ect.....

Glad you didn't have any cramping and your spotting stopped!!! Sounds like everything is okay :). I don't have Dr's direct number i usually have to talk to a nurse.


----------



## MamaTex

wontgiveup said:


> Do you ladys have your doctors phone number directly or do you have to call the doc office talk to nurse hunt them down ect.....

I have to call the doctor's office and then have messages passed on to him.


----------



## KelseyK

My scan is in half an hour! So nervous! Especially since so of my symptoms have seemed to disappear! Bbs no longer sore or anything :(


----------



## wontgiveup

Nurse called she said it was completly normal to pass blood after any kind of sex, cause the cervix is more pronouced and sensitive and filled with blood... something around those lines... She said not to worry about it inless it becomes like my monthly and cramping...

So while researching i found a great great site ladys it answers all kinds of questions here the link.
https://www.franklypregnant.com/askarchives56b.html#Sex,Orgasms&Masturbation
Sorry about the last part thats just what i happend to be looking at when i copyed and pasted it... Theres a giant list of topics then answers to questions related to...


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

KelseyK said:


> My scan is in half an hour! So nervous! Especially since so of my symptoms have seemed to disappear! Bbs no longer sore or anything :(

How'd everything go KelseyK?? THinking of you! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

KelseyK- Hope everythig went well with the ultrasound!

AFM- I had my first appt today. The doctor said based on my ovulation date, LMP, and ultrasound at just over 6 weeks that my due date is now 8/10/13. The ultrasound tech had given us the due date of 8/13/13. I have my next appt scheduled for the 31st which will be my 12 week appt. I feel like that will be here before I know it!


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Hope1409 said:


> My RE said flinstones were fine with an added folic acid supplinment. I switched over to gummy prenatals with dha in them.

Gummy Vitamins are the best!!!! I love them. I have been taking them for about a year now, I was told Prenatals are better for you anyway.


----------



## Hope1409

my scan went great today!!! i am so relieved. my doc put my edd at 8.13 for now. we got to see the heartbeat flicker but unfortunately didn't get to hear it this time. i go back in 2 weeks for my next appointment. 

good luck ladies with your upcoming appointments. :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Lovely to hear about all these positive scans and appointments! My first is a week today. Pretty sure there will be no scan and it will just be all the boring stuff!

KelseyK, hope all went well for you today :)

Wontgiveup, im sure your nurse it right and its nothing to worrg about at all! Especially if it was only once and only a small amount. Gosh everyhing is so worrying isnt it?

Ive been so greedy tonight, I just ate a kebab. Oh dear! Have been hungry all day but not really up for eating much, and i felt the urge for a kebab and ordered it. Please remind me not to do that again!


----------



## AMMCAS1114

So I go in on the 7th for my first u/s. Excited and nervous at the same time!! But can NOT wait!


----------



## wontgiveup

Hope1409 said:


> my scan went great today!!! i am so relieved. my doc put my edd at 8.13 for now. we got to see the heartbeat flicker but unfortunately didn't get to hear it this time. i go back in 2 weeks for my next appointment.
> 
> good luck ladies with your upcoming appointments. :)

Did they do the ultrasound vaginaly or the other way.... So glad everything went well.. I bet your real excited about seeing something more in 2weeks


----------



## wontgiveup

Thanks ms murphy :) 
My scan is 1wk6days woohoo... 1-14-12 im excited and nervous at the same time..
Oh and dont order the kebab again girl lol, Did you get sick or something


----------



## momofadane

Hey ladies!! 
I am do for my first appointment tomorrow. This is my first pregnancy so am not sure what to expect. I would love to get a scan of some time, but Im not sure what the protocol is. Excited to see how everyones first appointments/scans are going!


----------



## CaptainMummy

wontgiveup said:


> Thanks ms murphy :)
> My scan is 1wk6days woohoo... 1-14-12 im excited and nervous at the same time..
> Oh and dont order the kebab again girl lol, Did you get sick or something

Eek, im so jealous! I probably wont get one until mid february! 
And nope, i wasnt sick... I just didnt enjoy it as much as i thought i would.. Plus i now feel like a pig, haha! 

Anyone watching OBEM at 9pm?


----------



## Loubyroo

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Anyone watching OBEM at 9pm?

I've never watched it and although I am tempted I am worried it will terrify me!


----------



## runnergrl

KelseyK?? you ok honey? hope your scan went well dear!

I have another scan on the 11th. I love that my doctor is proactive and wants to make sure everything is ok! I will be 8+5. I will have another scan with my new doctor in Houston on the 25th. I will then be 10+5.. I'm sure they will want to do the 12 week scan shortly after that, so I will get lots of opportunities to see my baby! so exciting!


----------



## Zebra2023

Pleased everyone's scans and appointments went well. Good luck to everyone who have there's coming up soon. 

KelseyK, how did your scan go?


----------



## wontgiveup

What channel does OBEM come on


----------



## diliapickle

so exciting getting scans! :) I have mine on Sunday! I can't wait!


----------



## Hope1409

wontgiveup said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> my scan went great today!!! i am so relieved. my doc put my edd at 8.13 for now. we got to see the heartbeat flicker but unfortunately didn't get to hear it this time. i go back in 2 weeks for my next appointment.
> 
> good luck ladies with your upcoming appointments. :)
> 
> Did they do the ultrasound vaginaly or the other way.... So glad everything went well.. I bet your real excited about seeing something more in 2weeksClick to expand...

They did a vaginal ultrasound. I am super excited for my next scan. Our walnut looked more like a baby so I am sure by two weeks it will look even more like a baby :happydance:


----------



## mon_ami

Jealous of all these scans and appointments. My first appointment is January 17 and no scan until around Valentine's Day (12 weeks). I suppose it's a good thing though- a sign that everything is just humming along and they have reason to believe it'll be anything else. Still though- it'd be nice to see that little one in there.


----------



## Hope1409

It's so strange how each doc has their own way of doing first appointments. My doc sees you at 6 weeks, my friends doc sees you at 8 weeks and my other friend who goes through Kaiser didn't get her scan until 13 weeks. I don't know if I could last that long tbh.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Hope1409 said:


> It's so strange how each doc has their own way of doing first appointments. My doc sees you at 6 weeks, my friends doc sees you at 8 weeks and my other friend who goes through Kaiser didn't get her scan until 13 weeks. I don't know if I could last that long tbh.

I would never ever last that long! I could barely make it to 7 weeks without losing my mind! My doctor in Florida wouldn't see any pregnant women til they were 10 weeks, glad I moved to Texas right before I got preggo!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

With my 1st DS I didn't get a scan until 20weeks and usually that's all you get! This time I get a scan on the 25th only because they need to do a dating ultrasound, otherwise I'd be waiting until 20 weeks again!


----------



## CaptainMummy

where i am, you get a 12 & 20 week scan. Im sure you would get more if classed as high risk, but I had no conplications last time and havent had a mc.. So I guess I will jusy need to wait! Really considering a.private scan, but cant really afford it as dds birthday is soon and then it would only be another couple of weeks till my scan. I got put ahead 4 days at my firdt 12wk scan, even though I knew when I ovulated so hopefully they do the same this time! =D


----------



## Luckypawprint

Ugh I haven't even had my first midwife appt yet never mind scan!!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Morning ladys, Couldnt sleep in this morning kept choking on snot running down my throat from my sinuses. I think its called a nasal drip anyways i get it offten mostly when i lay down at night. It drives me crazy! I think its gotn worse since i got pregnant...
lol I had such a craving for cherry choc chip from ben&jerrys last night "so bad" im still craving it lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

wontgiveup said:


> Morning ladys, Couldnt sleep in this morning kept choking on snot running down my throat from my sinuses. I think its called a nasal drip anyways i get it offten mostly when i lay down at night. It drives me crazy! I think its gotn worse since i got pregnant...
> lol I had such a craving for cherry choc chip from ben&jerrys last night "so bad" im still craving it lol

I had that last week as well, it has eased this week though :flower:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

So this morning when I wiped there was a glob of stringy clear-white mucus (sorry tmi) about a dime size. Not sure what that was about but has anyone had that? It's pretty unsettling....


----------



## Catrina123

TXRunnerGirl said:


> So this morning when I wiped there was a glob of stringy clear-white mucus (sorry tmi) about a dime size. Not sure what that was about but has anyone had that? It's pretty unsettling....

I had it about 6 weeks along. I am now 9 weeks and saw my baby and everything is fine.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Catrina123 said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> So this morning when I wiped there was a glob of stringy clear-white mucus (sorry tmi) about a dime size. Not sure what that was about but has anyone had that? It's pretty unsettling....
> 
> I had it about 6 weeks along. I am now 9 weeks and saw my baby and everything is fine.Click to expand...

Thank you, that makes me feel better. The nurse seemed concerned when I asked her and she said she would get back to me.


----------



## spinneybaby

Trying4Angel1 said:


> With my 1st DS I didn't get a scan until 20weeks and usually that's all you get! This time I get a scan on the 25th only because they need to do a dating ultrasound, otherwise I'd be waiting until 20 weeks again!

You must be in canada... im in ns and thats what we get....and we dont even get our first appt until 12 weeks!


----------



## Catrina123

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Catrina123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> So this morning when I wiped there was a glob of stringy clear-white mucus (sorry tmi) about a dime size. Not sure what that was about but has anyone had that? It's pretty unsettling....
> 
> I had it about 6 weeks along. I am now 9 weeks and saw my baby and everything is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, that makes me feel better. The nurse seemed concerned when I asked her and she said she would get back to me.Click to expand...

I am sure it is fine.I will keep you and you lil one in my thoughts. Are you cramping at all?


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Catrina123 said:


> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catrina123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> So this morning when I wiped there was a glob of stringy clear-white mucus (sorry tmi) about a dime size. Not sure what that was about but has anyone had that? It's pretty unsettling....
> 
> I had it about 6 weeks along. I am now 9 weeks and saw my baby and everything is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, that makes me feel better. The nurse seemed concerned when I asked her and she said she would get back to me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure it is fine.I will keep you and you lil one in my thoughts. Are you cramping at all?Click to expand...

I'm cramping slightly, the nurse called me back and said to take it easy that it may be the start of something :-((. She is sending me to have bloodwork done today and tomorrow.


----------



## Loubyroo

I hope not TXRunnerGirl, everything is crossed for you


----------



## wontgiveup

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Catrina123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catrina123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TXRunnerGirl said:
> 
> 
> So this morning when I wiped there was a glob of stringy clear-white mucus (sorry tmi) about a dime size. Not sure what that was about but has anyone had that? It's pretty unsettling....
> 
> I had it about 6 weeks along. I am now 9 weeks and saw my baby and everything is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, that makes me feel better. The nurse seemed concerned when I asked her and she said she would get back to me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure it is fine.I will keep you and you lil one in my thoughts. Are you cramping at all?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm cramping slightly, the nurse called me back and said to take it easy that it may be the start of something :-((. She is sending me to have bloodwork done today and tomorrow.Click to expand...

Sounds like normal cm to me, was it like a thick glob of ewcm, if so dont worry not sure why your doc would say to worry at all... even the cramping is normal in this early stage inless your doubleing over in pain i wouldnt worry about it, but it will help your mine ease if you do take it easy :hugs: HUGS


----------



## diliapickle

Hope everything is ok TXRunnerGirl! FX for you!!


----------



## runnergrl

TXRunnerGirl said:


> So this morning when I wiped there was a glob of stringy clear-white mucus (sorry tmi) about a dime size. Not sure what that was about but has anyone had that? It's pretty unsettling....

I wouldn't worry at all. This is completely normal. Some pregnant women, myself included, have more than normal amounts of discharge. As long as you are not bleeding-you should be fine. I have globs of CM almost every day. And often more in the morning from overnight I guess. Try not to worry. That nurse pisses me off. Just sayin'. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Can I join in? I went yesterday for my scan and the nurse said my EDD is 8/15/13 :)

Congrats to everyone with your August miracles ;)


----------



## Loubyroo

michelle01 said:


> Can I join in? I went yesterday for my scan and the nurse said my EDD is 8/15/13 :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone with your August miracles ;)

Welcome Michelle :hi:

Your the same as me, I am yet to have my dating scan but worked my EDD as 16/8/13


----------



## littleone2010

Im sure everything is fine Hun, it's normal to get more discharge. I read somewhere that it's common while the mucus plug is building to protect the pregnancy xxxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Since I got my BFP my cm has been like thick ewcm, and often 'globby' if thats even a word! I definitely wouldnt worry and that nurse sounds like an ass!

Well I went to an indoor carnival with dd, OH and his family today. I went on 2 rides, one of which went upside down and spun fast. Only lasted about 20 seconds though! The other just spun round quite fast and swung like a pendulum. I wasnt going to go on them at first, but i actually couldnt help myself!
Is there any chance it could have done any damage? Havent felt any different since but I kind of feel a bit guilty that i rode them!


----------



## brazilowens

Hello Mommies! I'm due August 19 and was hoping to join your group. I have only been stalking for about a week lol:)


----------



## KelseyK

Scan went great yesterday!!

Baby is measuring perfectly with my ovulation date!! Scan dated my DD at August 21st which is my due date based on my ovulation. She is keeping it at August 19th though :) The heartbeat was 146!! I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20130102_120345.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jazzylady

Glad some of you had their scans and everything is OK.I still have to wait 13 days for my scan.oh well hope will past soon.

Who else has low back pains everyday like I have?when I move around, you know do some housework is getting a lot worse. I begin the day with a tiny bit of pain and until the end of the day I need warm pads because I can't handle the pain anymore. I am worried about what is going to be later if now is so severe.


----------



## mrs.ttcbby1

I'd love to join this thread...As of right now my DD is Aug 22 2013. :happydance: And oh boy I can't wait!


----------



## diliapickle

KelseyK said:


> Scan went great yesterday!!
> 
> Baby is measuring perfectly with my ovulation date!! Scan dated my DD at August 21st which is my due date based on my ovulation. She is keeping it at August 19th though :) The heartbeat was 146!! I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!

Yay! Glad your scan went well! :) 



jazzylady said:


> Glad some of you had their scans and everything is OK.I still have to wait 13 days for my scan.oh well hope will past soon.
> 
> Who else has low back pains everyday like I have?when I move around, you know do some housework is getting a lot worse. I begin the day with a tiny bit of pain and until the end of the day I need warm pads because I can't handle the pain anymore. I am worried about what is going to be later if now is so severe.

My lower back has been killing me too! Especially by the end of the day! I also worries about what this means for later! Hopefully it is a weird fluke and goes away soon for us!


----------



## jazzylady

diliapickle said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> Scan went great yesterday!!
> 
> Baby is measuring perfectly with my ovulation date!! Scan dated my DD at August 21st which is my due date based on my ovulation. She is keeping it at August 19th though :) The heartbeat was 146!! I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yay! Glad your scan went well! :)
> 
> 
> 
> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Glad some of you had their scans and everything is OK.I still have to wait 13 days for my scan.oh well hope will past soon.
> 
> Who else has low back pains everyday like I have?when I move around, you know do some housework is getting a lot worse. I begin the day with a tiny bit of pain and until the end of the day I need warm pads because I can't handle the pain anymore. I am worried about what is going to be later if now is so severe.Click to expand...
> 
> My lower back has been killing me too! Especially by the end of the day! I also worries about what this means for later! Hopefully it is a weird fluke and goes away soon for us!Click to expand...

Is so bad isn't it?I can't even put my shoes on without struggling or pick something up I try to use my knees when I bend down but still...I didn't had it in my first pregnancy.


----------



## wontgiveup

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Since I got my BFP my cm has been like thick ewcm, and often 'globby' if thats even a word! I definitely wouldnt worry and that nurse sounds like an ass!
> 
> Well I went to an indoor carnival with dd, OH and his family today. I went on 2 rides, one of which went upside down and spun fast. Only lasted about 20 seconds though! The other just spun round quite fast and swung like a pendulum. I wasnt going to go on them at first, but i actually couldnt help myself!
> Is there any chance it could have done any damage? Havent felt any different since but I kind of feel a bit guilty that i rode them!

lol you sound like me, rd with my brother today, (teenager) if that tells you anything lol, and he has this stero system and all the vibrations were on my side, had to keep it down but still from what little vibrations i was feeling it still scarred me and made my mind wonder, he tells me i worry to much....


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys with low back pain, normal during pregnancy but it can also mean kidney problems (infection) 
ANyone feel preasure around your uterus below the belly button...


----------



## jazzylady

wontgiveup said:


> Ladys with low back pain, normal during pregnancy but it can also mean kidney problems (infection)
> ANyone feel preasure around your uterus below the belly button...

Hmm that will be a concern in case I would have fever or burning sensation during peeing. But no is just that back pain.I feel no pressure down there. You think that means something?


----------



## wontgiveup

I thought that to.... Until i was amented in to the hospital with hives all over my body and a bad allergic reaction to something, and then the doc comes in and says you have a bad kidney infection and Its gotn in to your blood stream and this is your bodys way of fighting it off... I was like huh, i still to this day dont believe him cause iv had those allergic reactions offten in my life time. lol
Im sure its nothing, i have low back pain to, lol every evening when hubby gets home i have him rub it....


----------



## wontgiveup

ladys i got my icecream im so happy lol
YUM choc cherry chip


----------



## runnergrl

KelseyK said:


> Scan went great yesterday!!
> 
> Baby is measuring perfectly with my ovulation date!! Scan dated my DD at August 21st which is my due date based on my ovulation. She is keeping it at August 19th though :) The heartbeat was 146!! I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!

YAY! finally! I was so happy to read this post. you didnt respond yesterday and it had me worried-whew!:happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

TXRunnerGirl said:


> I'm cramping slightly, the nurse called me back and said to take it easy that it may be the start of something :-((. She is sending me to have bloodwork done today and tomorrow.


I hope you can rest and that everything turns out fine. I'll be praying and keeping my FXd for you! :hugs: I've had increased CM since my BFP. Alot of it has been thick and stretchy. My doctor said it's prefectly normal.


----------



## kerrbear7183

michelle01 said:


> Can I join in? I went yesterday for my scan and the nurse said my EDD is 8/15/13 :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone with your August miracles ;)

Welcome! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

KelseyK said:


> Scan went great yesterday!!
> 
> Baby is measuring perfectly with my ovulation date!! Scan dated my DD at August 21st which is my due date based on my ovulation. She is keeping it at August 19th though :) The heartbeat was 146!! I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!


Glad everything went well!


----------



## Hope1409

Are any of you ladies struggling with acid reflux? Mine seems to start up in the evenings and it is just horrible! I don't know what to do to relieve it besides take some tums. Any suggestions?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I have pretty bad heartburn a lot of the time. My doctor told me Pepcid is fine to take. I've been taking 10mg at bedtime and it's been a HUGE help!


----------



## wontgiveup

Hope1409 said:


> Are any of you ladies struggling with acid reflux? Mine seems to start up in the evenings and it is just horrible! I don't know what to do to relieve it besides take some tums. Any suggestions?

Ask your doctor to prescribe you Ranitidine (safe during pregnancy)
I take it for acid reflux cause i have GERD
But many pregnant women take it to prevent damage to there larnex
Acid is some evil stuff
I take tums to
I used to take nexum (purple pill) cant take it anymore now that im pregnant
but the Ranitidine i take twice a day It works pretty well


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> KelseyK said:
> 
> 
> Scan went great yesterday!!
> 
> Baby is measuring perfectly with my ovulation date!! Scan dated my DD at August 21st which is my due date based on my ovulation. She is keeping it at August 19th though :) The heartbeat was 146!! I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY! finally! I was so happy to read this post. you didnt respond yesterday and it had me worried-whew!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! <3 I was so busy yesterday bc my appointment took 2 hours and I had to rush back to work and then I passed out as I got home :haha:


----------



## mrsinlove

Had a first scan yesterday. We are 6w+4d and my doctor calculated the due date for 26th August!! We could see a tiny embryo and the yolk sack. Couldn't hear a heartbeat but we saw a pulse flickering. 
I feel nausious but haven't been sick yet. I was told to eat 6 small meals a day instead of 3 main meals. 

We were assured all is looking good and that we have to think positive for the next 6 weeks - just to get us past the critical first 12 weeks.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Thanks for all your kind words! I went and had my bloodwork yesterday and while I was at the hospital the tech suggested my doctor call in a ultrasound to ease my worries from what the nurse had said. My doc was out of the office and so I went to the er. Waited 4 hours to get an u/s and then the nurse practioner said she wouldn't do it unless there was bleeding (even though last miscarriage I didn't have bleeding). As I sat there with my sister in law in complete tears, the nurse practioner in the ER says "ma'm, we have life threatening emergencies here, we don't have time for this". Needless to say, it was an emotional day and I'm just trying to take deep breaths and think positive!


----------



## aimee21

So sorry to hear of your traumatic ordeal. They didn't sound like the most considerate or helpful nurses, but do try and stay positive. Sending you big hugs :hugs: and hoping that everything will be ok.

Also wanted to say hello and please can I join this forum too? I'm 9 weeks today and due on 11th August 2013 and would love to get to know you all! xx :flower:


----------



## CaptainMummy

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thanks for all your kind words! I went and had my bloodwork yesterday and while I was at the hospital the tech suggested my doctor call in a ultrasound to ease my worries from what the nurse had said. My doc was out of the office and so I went to the er. Waited 4 hours to get an u/s and then the nurse practioner said she wouldn't do it unless there was bleeding (even though last miscarriage I didn't have bleeding). As I sat there with my sister in law in complete tears, the nurse practioner in the ER says "ma'm, we have life threatening emergencies here, we don't have time for this". Needless to say, it was an emotional day and I'm just trying to take deep breaths and think positive!

that lady sounds like a cow! Have you got a scan booked at all? I dont think you need to worry about it hun, but i know that it will reassure you to see that little baby! Maybe you can contact your doctor at the beginning of the week and he can refer you for a scan?

Welcome aimee :flower:


----------



## runnergrl

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thanks for all your kind words! I went and had my bloodwork yesterday and while I was at the hospital the tech suggested my doctor call in a ultrasound to ease my worries from what the nurse had said. My doc was out of the office and so I went to the er. Waited 4 hours to get an u/s and then the nurse practioner said she wouldn't do it unless there was bleeding (even though last miscarriage I didn't have bleeding). As I sat there with my sister in law in complete tears, the nurse practioner in the ER says "ma'm, we have life threatening emergencies here, we don't have time for this". Needless to say, it was an emotional day and I'm just trying to take deep breaths and think positive!

I know this is a scary time for you and I'm so sorry! I can't believe how rude people can be! As if you don't know what the er is for? It IS a life threatening emergency if something is wrong with your baby! Mean people suck!! :hug:


----------



## Catrina123

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thanks for all your kind words! I went and had my bloodwork yesterday and while I was at the hospital the tech suggested my doctor call in a ultrasound to ease my worries from what the nurse had said. My doc was out of the office and so I went to the er. Waited 4 hours to get an u/s and then the nurse practioner said she wouldn't do it unless there was bleeding (even though last miscarriage I didn't have bleeding). As I sat there with my sister in law in complete tears, the nurse practioner in the ER says "ma'm, we have life threatening emergencies here, we don't have time for this". Needless to say, it was an emotional day and I'm just trying to take deep breaths and think positive!

What a hateful lil troll that nurse was. My prayers are with you and your baby.


----------



## katerdid

Oh txrunner that's just awful!! I would complain to a higher up, that's just beyond ridiculous. 

Hi ladies! Can I join in? I was in another bump buddies group but they've stopped being active so I need some friends. 
According to ov I'm due Aug 17 but my Dr is going by lmp and says Aug 15. So hence the mismatched tickers. 
I have a son who will be 23 months when the baby is born, I'm hoping I'll do ok taking care of both of them! I didn't plan this pregnancy, so I'm a bit apprehensive about it.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Welcome to all the new ladies, happy y'all have joined us ! Thanks everyone, I'm feeling more positive today and just trying to be as hopeful as possible. The nurse was definitely a witch, but I'm just praying my lil peanut is perfect!! I'm glad everyone is feeling well and scans are looking great! How's everyone's ms?


----------



## Loubyroo

katerdid said:


> Oh txrunner that's just awful!! I would complain to a higher up, that's just beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join in? I was in another bump buddies group but they've stopped being active so I need some friends.
> According to ov I'm due Aug 17 but my Dr is going by lmp and says Aug 15. So hence the mismatched tickers.
> I have a son who will be 23 months when the baby is born, I'm hoping I'll do ok taking care of both of them! I didn't plan this pregnancy, so I'm a bit apprehensive about it.

Welcome :hi:

My EDD it 16th Aug, right between your two dates!


----------



## wontgiveup

Im sorry txrunnergirl, wow i would be in tears to how sad that they would treat a pactient that way witch we all become one as soon as we enter the hospital doors... You should file a report with the hospital...
Try not to worry im sure your baby is more then fine... And you need to get a new doc, cause yours doesnt sound very nice infact HE/She sounds stupid.. No need in worry for (the start of something) as she put it.. Every thing your experienceing is normal honey


----------



## diliapickle

TXrunnergirl - Wow that nurse was awful! I don't get how people like that are able to be in that profession! Glad you are feeling better and I am sure your LO is just fine :)

My ms has been kicking into high gear and I am now nauseous all day! Haven't actually been sick yet but a few close calls! Just looking forward to Sunday as that is scan day :)


----------



## wontgiveup

My little one wakes me up to pee every hour lol
So last night was a ruff one cause my legs and hands ached well more like my lower body, My hands were very heavy and legs literly cronic pain(mispelled sorry) anyway DH wakes up and says baby i think you need to take a benadryl i thought about it a min and he was right i was haveing another reaction on the inside on the body cause the burning had begun shortly after taking the benadryl i had took it just in time befor a allergic reaction breakdown, thank goodness cause the stress of all the itching and burning would have caused some serious stress on my body and i was worried about the baby be exposed to that im just so happy allen suggested it and thought of it befor i did, he knows how i get im glad he has watched over me with open eyes over the yrs so he can recongize all the signs of a outbreak...
Well 4 hours latter i woke to bad joint pain and Allen told me to take a tylenol ( That the doc wouldnt have put it on the list of meds i can take if it wasnt safe) i havent hurt since i took it 5 hours ago 
Infact im ready to start my day, i will say this though my hands are very very cold lol


----------



## katerdid

Hiya loubyroo :hi: 

Yikes, sounds like a rough night! Glad the meds helped, wontgiveup.

I'm hating ms so much. Had it almost my whole pregnancy last time and this time is proving to be the same. My dr gave me zofran at my first appt, I'm going to have to get on a higher dose cuz its not working very well. 

So jealous of scans! I don't think I get one till 20 weeks!


----------



## aimee21

Aww sounds like a rough night for you!

Is anyone else getting sick of the whole 'what not to eat' thing? I feel like I can't eat anything without worrying if it is ok or not. And yet the small amounts of things I feel like I can face are stupid things like hash browns on their own or cheese and gravy - probably not the most nutritious for baby!

I'm hoping to have Spinach and Ricotta Tortellini for tea as I finally fancy something relatively normal but I'm not sure if the Ricotta in it is pasteurised - does anyone know if I can have this? This is what I am thinking of having: https://images.mysupermarket.co.uk/Products_1000/45/045745.jpg

Maybe I am thinking too much about all this food stuff but I am such a worrier and don't want to feel guilty for eating things that I perhaps shouldn't?

Any help would be so great! Thank you! x


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations KelseyK, the scan photo is beautiful, glad all went well.

Txrunnergirl, so sorry to hear what you are going through. She doesn't sound very nice at all :growlmad: I hope everything goes well for you, lots of dust :dust: glad you are feeling a little better today.

Yesterday I got my first ever 2-3 weeks result on a digital :happydance: so I think I am somewhere between 4-5 weeks. Definitely not 6 weeks. Will find out soon at the scan next week :happydance:


----------



## gizmodo

aimee21 said:


> I'm hoping to have Spinach and Ricotta Tortellini for tea as I finally fancy something relatively normal but I'm not sure if the Ricotta in it is pasteurised - does anyone know if I can have this? This is what I am thinking of having: https://images.mysupermarket.co.uk/Products_1000/45/045745.jpg

I'm pretty sure heating it kills the bacteria (if present), the tortellini will be boiled won't it?


----------



## gizmodo

And don't worry too much about whether what you're eating is healthy. The odds are your normal appetite will come back in the second trimester and you can focus on eating better then. If you're feeling sick etc it's best just to eat what you can.


----------



## runnergrl

hi everyone :hi: and welcome Katerdid! Nice to have you here. Morning sickness kicked in for me yesterday as I was starting to pack the house.. worst possible timing ever! i actually had a breakdown.. i was packing, and I would have to run to the bathroom to throw up. then I would cry because i felt so awful, and I am mad that I am doing this all by myself, but my husband has to work. I am under so much stress to get this all done, plus I start my new job on Monday, AND we are staying with my husband's brother all week and moving into an apartment next weekend..uugh! so much stress! I do get to see my little wiggle worm next friday again though. My doctor is awesome.. I am very sorry to be leaving her!


----------



## aimee21

Yep I will be boiling it til it is piping hot!

I spoke to OH and he said just to have it and stop worrying as like you said, it will be heated and as it is in a packet with a long date on it, it would more than likely have been pasteurised anyway. 

I know we have to be careful and some things are not worth the risk but I guess I have got to stop worrying so much (or googling so much) as it is just making me feel worse!

Thanks so much for your help! I'm going to enjoy my tea and be glad that I finally feel like eating something relatively normal at last! x:thumbup:


----------



## katerdid

Zebra, exciting news on the digi! So nice to see it in writing :)

Hey runnergrl! Aw man, that's rubbish. I really hope it passes quickly, so you can do what you need to do. Sounds so stressful :hugs:

Aimee, that sounds tasty! Now I want tortellini! Should be totally fine. I'm going to be eating lasagna tonight with ricotta, good stuff.


----------



## KelseyK

Welcome Katerdid!! <3

TXrunnergirl: I'm sorry you had to go through that :hugs: how awful! When do you get your blood test results?

Runnergirl: I haven't thrown up yet but the nausea started yesterday... I have been super stressed as well :( I just moved and I feel your pain! <3 I'm so sorry <3 I'm on the verge of a breakdown, lol, I can feel it!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey everyone im sneaking in here, we found out tonight we are expecting baby no.3 due on August 30th we do believe :cloud9: 
I hope everyone is well x x


----------



## Babydust82

Hey ladies! Just found this post, I'm expecting around 12th August. Having terrible nausea which has slowly worsened from week 4 onwards. I'm now week 8 + 4. It lasts all day and night, I really hope it's going to get better soon! Congrats to all you ladies expecting August bubbas :) Me and DP are sooo excited :D xxx


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> hi everyone :hi: and welcome Katerdid! Nice to have you here. Morning sickness kicked in for me yesterday as I was starting to pack the house.. worst possible timing ever! i actually had a breakdown.. i was packing, and I would have to run to the bathroom to throw up. then I would cry because i felt so awful, and I am mad that I am doing this all by myself, but my husband has to work. I am under so much stress to get this all done, plus I start my new job on Monday, AND we are staying with my husband's brother all week and moving into an apartment next weekend..uugh! so much stress! I do get to see my little wiggle worm next friday again though. My doctor is awesome.. I am very sorry to be leaving her!

Wow how can you do all that?I need only rest and peace,my body feels heavy and powerless plus my backache won't let me move around to much.ms comes and go,I usually get more sick when I drink water on the empty stomach. My skin breaks out I almost can't sleep on my belly because my boobs are just so heavy and painful like 2 tennis balls,and I have a bloated bump I look like I am 5 months already.... Ahhh I feel like I am having the flu every day.
So yeah I don't know where you find that energy to do all that.


----------



## runnergrl

I don't really have a choice. I just do it


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Well, I had my 8 week US today and everything was great! There are more details in my pregnancy diary, but the short version is the FS was so happy, we have graduated to going to a normal OBGYN, so that's next week's task - lining one up!


----------



## Hope1409

I love hearing how great all of our scans are going. Lets keep this positive and lucky thread going for each and every one of us! 

Have a great weekend! :)


----------



## diliapickle

ChaseThisLite said:


> Well, I had my 8 week US today and everything was great! There are more details in my pregnancy diary, but the short version is the FS was so happy, we have graduated to going to a normal OBGYN, so that's next week's task - lining one up!

Glad your scan went well and you are graduating to OB! I look forward to being able to do that too!


----------



## tiarap93

Hello all! I'm 7 weeks and 1 day. With our first baby! I'm so ecited!
My bbs are a little tender, and I get queasy whenever I get hungry! And I'm so tired all the time. But oddly, I don't "feel" pregnant!


----------



## tiarap93

Oh! And I'm due August 22, anyone else at the end of August?


----------



## Luckypawprint

I'm around the 19th!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

runnergrl said:


> hi everyone :hi: and welcome Katerdid! Nice to have you here. Morning sickness kicked in for me yesterday as I was starting to pack the house.. worst possible timing ever! i actually had a breakdown.. i was packing, and I would have to run to the bathroom to throw up. then I would cry because i felt so awful, and I am mad that I am doing this all by myself, but my husband has to work. I am under so much stress to get this all done, plus I start my new job on Monday, AND we are staying with my husband's brother all week and moving into an apartment next weekend..uugh! so much stress! I do get to see my little wiggle worm next friday again though. My doctor is awesome.. I am very sorry to be leaving her!

I hope you're feeling better runnergrl and that your stress level is down, sending you a big hug!!!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

thank you to all you lovely ladies! It's so nice to have such support on here and have others understand the feelings and emotions involved in the well being of our little ones! I did have my HCG levels checked on Thursday and I will go back again on Monday to see if they are rising appropriately. Doesn't help that the little symptoms i had (tired and sore breats) have seemed to subsided since Wednesday, which definitely has me worried since that's what happened last time. Having a previous mc takes away so much of the innocence of pregnancy, i have an ultrasound on Wednesday with the mid wife so i'm praying very hard for another healthy heartbeat! I just keep trying to remind myself that the chance of a mc after seeing a hb decreases significantly and i have a much better chance of having a healthy pregnancy than anything else. A good huge wave of nausea would do me good about now :):)! Anyways, sorry for blabbing on but so happy to have y'all on here for support during these stressful times! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

Well speaking of the nausea I GOT IT THIS MORNING ughhhhh
my face hurts to, must be Sinus's 
And i have this catch in my uper back that wont go away, i over all feel like crap!! 
Im glad to here things are going so well with you ladys, i started a forum a while back for First time mommys if anyone is interrested stop in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...99469-pregnant-1-love-my-bump-buddies-27.html
hope everyone has a good weekend.... Great i think im getn a migrane Can i cry cause i just feel like crying:cry:


----------



## jazzylady

TXRunnerGirl said:


> thank you to all you lovely ladies! It's so nice to have such support on here and have others understand the feelings and emotions involved in the well being of our little ones! I did have my HCG levels checked on Thursday and I will go back again on Monday to see if they are rising appropriately. Doesn't help that the little symptoms i had (tired and sore breats) have seemed to subsided since Wednesday, which definitely has me worried since that's what happened last time. Having a previous mc takes away so much of the innocence of pregnancy, i have an ultrasound on Wednesday with the mid wife so i'm praying very hard for another healthy heartbeat! I just keep trying to remind myself that the chance of a mc after seeing a hb decreases significantly and i have a much better chance of having a healthy pregnancy than anything else. A good huge wave of nausea would do me good about now :):)! Anyways, sorry for blabbing on but so happy to have y'all on here for support during these stressful times! :hugs::hugs:

I know how you feel.sorry you have to go through this.I don't really have an advice for you,I just feel you.I still have 1 and a half weeks to go until my next scan and as the days goes by I hope and pray that the little one is doing OK.I know if I pass that 9 week scan and I will have as strong heart beat I can get more excited about it and breath out.today didn't woke up feeling as pregnant as I did yesterday, but I do feel the hunger,the back pain,so I take it as a positive sign. Monday I will be 8 weeks,my last mc was at 7w6d.


----------



## Luckypawprint

Wontgiveup yes u can cry, don't need permission!!! :hugs:


----------



## tiarap93

Luckypawprint said:


> I'm around the 19th!!

Yay! We shold definitely keep in touch throughout our pregnancies and keep up with each other!


----------



## wontgiveup

speaking of mc, is it true once you see the heart beat the chance of a mc goes down...
For those of you who had a mc did you know you were having one?


----------



## Hope1409

wontgiveup said:


> speaking of mc, is it true once you see the heart beat the chance of a mc goes down...
> For those of you who had a mc did you know you were having one?


With my mc, I didn't know until I went for my first scan and my ob said he couldn't see anything in the sac and sent me for bloods. The bloodwork confirmed I was mcing. The next morning I started spotting and passing clots. I am sure had I not gone to my doc yet and I saw the clots, I would have been more freaked out. Mine happened around 6 weeks. 

I have heard that also about the hb and chances decreasing but I don't know how much truth there is to that because so many women have mc's at like 11 weeks or later.


----------



## tiarap93

wontgiveup said:


> speaking of mc, is it true once you see the heart beat the chance of a mc goes down...
> For those of you who had a mc did you know you were having one?

I had a miscarriage about two years ago, and I definitely knew it was a mc. I had terrible crmps, and was throwing up. I'm sure its different for everyone, but I definitely knew it. 

Is there a heartbeat at 5 weeks? I had an us at 5 weeks 1 day, but there was no heartbeat, thats too early for one, right?


----------



## Hope1409

5 weeks is early. I had a scan at 5w3d and didn't hear or see a hb. Then I heard the hb at 7 weeks, but I think some women are able to hear it around 6.


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

wontgiveup said:


> speaking of mc, is it true once you see the heart beat the chance of a mc goes down...
> For those of you who had a mc did you know you were having one?

I didn't know i was having one, I went in for a scan at 8 1/2 weeks and the doctor said our little angel stopped growing between 6-7 weeks :( I ended up having a D&C a week later...

I have heard that once you hear the hb your chances drop from 15-20% to about 5%.

The great news is there's a much better chance that you will have a healthy pregnancy :)!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Thanks for the info girls.
This is why im scared to go to are first scan... I so hope are little bean is def in there and is healthy and growing.


----------



## tiarap93

I had a mc, an this time I'm further along, and I'm terrified something will go wrong. We announced it to everyone since everyone knew we've been trying for two years. 
I'm so scared! I just wan to be out of the first trimester!


----------



## CordeliaJ

tiarap93 said:


> I had a mc, an this time I'm further along, and I'm terrified something will go wrong. We announced it to everyone since everyone knew we've been trying for two years.
> I'm so scared! I just wan to be out of the first trimester!

Agreed - first tri is just one long panic attack.


----------



## tiarap93

CordeliaJ said:


> tiarap93 said:
> 
> 
> I had a mc, an this time I'm further along, and I'm terrified something will go wrong. We announced it to everyone since everyone knew we've been trying for two years.
> I'm so scared! I just wan to be out of the first trimester!
> 
> Agreed - first tri is just one long panic attack.Click to expand...

Quick question- I'm spotting a tiny bi. Barely noticable, and only when I wipe, and only once. I'm not cramping, so as long as I don't cramp, everything is fine, right? 
Sorry if its TMI, but I'm a litle worried :/


----------



## katerdid

Should be fine tiarap. I had spotting around ten weeks with no cramps, I went in to the Dr anyways and had a scan. Baby was bouncing around all happy. If it is worrying you I would go in just for peace of mind. But I do think you should be a ok.


----------



## tiarap93

katerdid said:


> Should be fine tiarap. I had spotting around ten weeks with no cramps, I went in to the Dr anyways and had a scan. Baby was bouncing around all happy. If it is worrying you I would go in just for peace of mind. But I do think you should be a ok.

Thank you so much! That makes me feel much better


----------



## CordeliaJ

Yeah I've heard quite a few spotting stories. Most docs seem to have said unless you have severe cramps too, then not to worry.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Yeah, I've had bad luck in the past. The reasons that I had things go wrong in the first trimester are no longer relevant (different people involved) but I know I'll feel a lot happier when I am out of it.



CordeliaJ said:


> tiarap93 said:
> 
> 
> I had a mc, an this time I'm further along, and I'm terrified something will go wrong. We announced it to everyone since everyone knew we've been trying for two years.
> I'm so scared! I just wan to be out of the first trimester!
> 
> Agreed - first tri is just one long panic attack.Click to expand...


----------



## wontgiveup

tiarap93 said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiarap93 said:
> 
> 
> I had a mc, an this time I'm further along, and I'm terrified something will go wrong. We announced it to everyone since everyone knew we've been trying for two years.
> I'm so scared! I just wan to be out of the first trimester!
> 
> Agreed - first tri is just one long panic attack.Click to expand...
> 
> Quick question- I'm spotting a tiny bi. Barely noticable, and only when I wipe, and only once. I'm not cramping, so as long as I don't cramp, everything is fine, right?
> Sorry if its TMI, but I'm a litle worried :/Click to expand...

Have you had sex, I didnt have any penatration but after orgasm lol I had the worst scare, cause i was spotting, a good amount and it was def red.. The nurse said it was normal that we have a lot more blood flow to are cervical area :) im sure your fine..


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok i need to rant
Men are big babys when they are sick and Us women baby them right back
But when we are sick its like they dont give a shit
Or if they do they dont show it... dont ask how we are feeling and then act like you dont want to here how we are feeling, cause you have better things to do.
Dont say if you need anything just holla and then when we do lol well you know the rest of the story lol.... MEN!!!!

They can be so sweet yet be so inconsiderate to (sorry about any mispellings)


----------



## jazzylady

wontgiveup said:


> Ok i need to rant
> Men are big babys when they are sick and Us women baby them right back
> But when we are sick its like they dont give a shit
> Or if they do they dont show it... dont ask how we are feeling and then act like you dont want to here how we are feeling, cause you have better things to do.
> Dont say if you need anything just holla and then when we do lol well you know the rest of the story lol.... MEN!!!!
> 
> They can be so sweet yet be so inconsiderate to (sorry about any mispellings)

Ha ha that is funny! My hubby thinks every time he has a cold that he is going to die and loooovvvveeeee when I smother him..


----------



## jazzylady

Ladies I have a question. I worry about everything, I can't wait to have that scan.
A few days ago when I sneezed my belly was hurting so bad for like a minute.now tonight a sneezed again and no pain what so ever.I know that is the round ligament pain.Now my question is,of course, if is normal that it stopped. I always have back pain but I don't know if that is also the ligaments pain....
Can someone light me up on this?


----------



## katerdid

Were you in a different position? It only hurts for me when I sneeze sitting/laying down, but standing up its fine. 
I've got back pain constantly too. No fun!


----------



## jazzylady

katerdid said:


> Were you in a different position? It only hurts for me when I sneeze sitting/laying down, but standing up its fine.
> I've got back pain constantly too. No fun!

Laying down,on my back that is why I am so surprised. If the back aches means the same thing,then I am good...but if not..I am just afraid that that may be because my uterus stopped growing and that means mc .....I know I am paranoid,but I can't stop to worry.


----------



## tiarap93

Yes, I definitely agree that the first trimester is one huge panic attack! Everything little thing that I feel, I freak out about! lol. 

Also, when I sneeze I feel a puulling in my uterus! Is that the same that you ladies are talking about?


----------



## Hope1409

Last week I sneezed laying on my back and it hurt sooo bad I thought my uterus was going to come out of somewhere. Lol. Now if I am lying down and feel a sneeze coming on, I just sit up or stand and no pain :) don't worry so much, I am sure your fine Hun.


----------



## Loubyroo

For the last two to three days I have had lower back pain right down around my buttocks, feels like I've pulled something. Thought it would be too early to be pregnancy related but as you ladies seem to be having similar pains could it be?

Where abouts do your backs hurt?


----------



## jazzylady

Loubyroo said:


> For the last two to three days I have had lower back pain right down around my buttocks, feels like I've pulled something. Thought it would be too early to be pregnancy related but as you ladies seem to be having similar pains could it be?
> 
> Where abouts do your backs hurt?

Low back,its called lombar pain,really low,today feels good,but I am sure as soon as I start doing something will come back.


----------



## jazzylady

tiarap93 said:


> Yes, I definitely agree that the first trimester is one huge panic attack! Everything little thing that I feel, I freak out about! lol.
> 
> Also, when I sneeze I feel a puulling in my uterus! Is that the same that you ladies are talking about?

Yeah that is it! Just I can sneeze now laying down and won't hurt and I wonder why.maybe I am all stretched, lol .


----------



## anchor08

Same here, it was actually one of my first symptoms at 3-4 weeks, and I've had it off and on since. I don't know what causes it (relaxin?), but I think it's normal.


----------



## Catrina123

How rare is a missed miscarriage? I am just curious because a internet buddy of mine who was also pregnant just found out that her baby quit growing at 6 weeks and she should have been 10 weeks pregnant. She had a D/C yesterday and she is devastated. But I am 9 weeks and 5 days and I saw my baby last saturday and it measured well with a strong heartbeat of 161. My HCG level was over 65000 and I just want to know how rare missed miscarriages are. I guess I have found anew thing to worry about as lately my pregnancy symptoms have become rare and sometimes I wonder if I am still pregnant eventhough I saw a baby literally a day of a week. This is my first and I feel like such a noob asking these questions but I just wanted to know. Thanks guys.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Catrina123 said:


> How rare is a missed miscarriage? I am just curious because a internet buddy of mine who was also pregnant just found out that her baby quit growing at 6 weeks and she should have been 10 weeks pregnant. She had a D/C yesterday and she is devastated. But I am 9 weeks and 5 days and I saw my baby last saturday and it measured well with a strong heartbeat of 161. My HCG level was over 65000 and I just want to know how rare missed miscarriages are. I guess I have found anew thing to worry about as lately my pregnancy symptoms have become rare and sometimes I wonder if I am still pregnant eventhough I saw a baby literally a day of a week. This is my first and I feel like such a noob asking these questions but I just wanted to know. Thanks guys.

It gets even more unlikely to have a miscarriage with every week of pregnancy that passes. If you saw your baby + HB on Saturday when you must've been close to 9 weeks? Your chances are extremely low. I bought a doppler to make sure, have been trying for over a week (panicking about a mmc) but finally found it for the first time today. Helped relieve my worry anyway :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Catrina123 said:


> How rare is a missed miscarriage? I am just curious because a internet buddy of mine who was also pregnant just found out that her baby quit growing at 6 weeks and she should have been 10 weeks pregnant. She had a D/C yesterday and she is devastated. But I am 9 weeks and 5 days and I saw my baby last saturday and it measured well with a strong heartbeat of 161. My HCG level was over 65000 and I just want to know how rare missed miscarriages are. I guess I have found anew thing to worry about as lately my pregnancy symptoms have become rare and sometimes I wonder if I am still pregnant eventhough I saw a baby literally a day of a week. This is my first and I feel like such a noob asking these questions but I just wanted to know. Thanks guys.

I have the same conserns and worrys as you... I wish i could say it is rare for that to happen, but from what iv seen on these messages boards quite a few have experienced the same thing in the past, I wonder if the reason we think it may be common is because we see this on a daily bases, Hubby says if you think about it, of coarse your going to here storys of mc and missed mc when your on a board with women who have struggled with Mc and infertility in the past... He says not to worry about it but i still find it hard not to... I havent seen my baby yet i will the 14th tho :happydance: cant wait..


----------



## CordeliaJ

wontgiveup said:


> Catrina123 said:
> 
> 
> How rare is a missed miscarriage? I am just curious because a internet buddy of mine who was also pregnant just found out that her baby quit growing at 6 weeks and she should have been 10 weeks pregnant. She had a D/C yesterday and she is devastated. But I am 9 weeks and 5 days and I saw my baby last saturday and it measured well with a strong heartbeat of 161. My HCG level was over 65000 and I just want to know how rare missed miscarriages are. I guess I have found anew thing to worry about as lately my pregnancy symptoms have become rare and sometimes I wonder if I am still pregnant eventhough I saw a baby literally a day of a week. This is my first and I feel like such a noob asking these questions but I just wanted to know. Thanks guys.
> 
> I have the same conserns and worrys as you... I wish i could say it is rare for that to happen, but from what iv seen on these messages boards quite a few have experienced the same thing in the past, I wonder if the reason we think it may be common is because we see this on a daily bases, Hubby says if you think about it, of coarse your going to here storys of mc and missed mc when your on a board with women who have struggled with Mc and infertility in the past... He says not to worry about it but i still find it hard not to... I havent seen my baby yet i will the 14th tho :happydance: cant wait..Click to expand...

It's not common, after a heartbeat is found it only occurs in 1% of pregnancies. It's only because we're on this forum that it seems as though it's more of a regular occurance.


----------



## wontgiveup

lol i had my husband read the Fathers are expecting chapter of What to expect when your expecting... And after words he says do we have a baby name book lol then he says im going to make a list lol and told me to make a list and we would get together and discuss them lol.. how sweet!!


----------



## Hope1409

Your husband sounds so sweet lol. My husband had already started a list of names a few weeks ago all on his own! When he showed me a few days ago, all the names were for boys, haha! I love how involved they are, he's always rubbing my tummy and asking me to read him the weekly updates and the sizes, all this extra attention is nice :)


----------



## aimee21

Aww that is sweet! My hubby is very excited and has made a list of jobs he wants to do to our house before the baby arrives!

I do worry about baby as I haven't yet had a scan so have not yet heard the heartbeat or seen it at all - got one in 3 weeks which will be when I am 12 weeks already! 

Does anyone else ever have cramping for a short time, like a few minutes and then nothing for a few days? And does anyone else feel tight across their belly like slight wind from time to time? I get both every now and again but no spotting so I'm hoping it's just baby growing or my body making room for it. I'm 9+2 so far.

I don't know what is pregnancy and what is my freaky body anymore!

Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying being pregnant! This first tri is a scary time isn't it?! xx:wacko:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Hope1409 said:


> Your husband sounds so sweet lol. My husband had already started a list of names a few weeks ago all on his own! When he showed me a few days ago, all the names were for boys, haha! I love how involved they are, he's always rubbing my tummy and asking me to read him the weekly updates and the sizes, all this extra attention is nice :)

Isn't it great...it's like we get to see a whole new side of our hubby's (at least mine lol). We were in Church this morning and he was smiling at all the babies and going "awww how cute..., can't wait". Babies do funny things to men :)


----------



## katerdid

Awe, such sweet husbands! Mine has never been really been like that, he got attached after our son was born tho. I love seeing them together, how you can just see the love he has for my baby. They are best buds. 

What's everyone thinking about for names? I'm stuck, can't find a boys name for the life of me! Girls names are easy, but I've got a gut feeling its a boy.


----------



## MamaTex

jazzylady said:


> Ladies I have a question. I worry about everything, I can't wait to have that scan.
> A few days ago when I sneezed my belly was hurting so bad for like a minute.now tonight a sneezed again and no pain what so ever.I know that is the round ligament pain.Now my question is,of course, if is normal that it stopped. I always have back pain but I don't know if that is also the ligaments pain....
> Can someone light me up on this?

That has happened to me except this has happened when I was laughing. It takes me by surprise. I have also felt a sharp pain when I wake up out of sleep and move. No one ever tells you about these little pains!!


----------



## mummy3

Not posted in awhile as been soooooo :sick: Just found out today thats because its twins! Saw both sacs and heard both heartbeats:cloud9: :shock:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

mummy3 said:


> Not posted in awhile as been soooooo :sick: Just found out today thats because its twins! Saw both sacs and heard both heartbeats:cloud9: :shock:

WOW!!! That's so exciting!!!!!Congrats!!!!!! :):)


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats on your twins!!


----------



## Luckypawprint

Congrats on twins!!! Xxx


----------



## wontgiveup

aimee21 said:


> Aww that is sweet! My hubby is very excited and has made a list of jobs he wants to do to our house before the baby arrives!
> 
> I do worry about baby as I haven't yet had a scan so have not yet heard the heartbeat or seen it at all - got one in 3 weeks which will be when I am 12 weeks already!
> 
> Does anyone else ever have cramping for a short time, like a few minutes and then nothing for a few days? And does anyone else feel tight across their belly like slight wind from time to time? I get both every now and again but no spotting so I'm hoping it's just baby growing or my body making room for it. I'm 9+2 so far.
> 
> I don't know what is pregnancy and what is my freaky body anymore!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying being pregnant! This first tri is a scary time isn't it?! xx:wacko:

Every symptom you named i have experienced :) i think its normal
LOL hubby made a list of things to do to the house 2 days after we found out, He ran out and riped all the carpet up and put wood flooring down in the house, replaced locks lol and fixed things iv been trying to get him to do for a yr now lol... It was nice to see him get amped up about the babys safty


----------



## wontgiveup

katerdid said:


> Awe, such sweet husbands! Mine has never been really been like that, he got attached after our son was born tho. I love seeing them together, how you can just see the love he has for my baby. They are best buds.
> 
> What's everyone thinking about for names? I'm stuck, can't find a boys name for the life of me! Girls names are easy, but I've got a gut feeling its a boy.

Well the boy name was easy cause allen has had it picked out for 2yrs now lol
Boy-OWEN
Girl- Hailey
Brooklyn(brooke)
Madison
Catlyn (i like lol hubby doesnt)
Will prob end up going with Hailey or Broooklyn
I keep haveing dreams but in them I have a daughter... So maybe im having a girl lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Wow how exciting TWINS congrats!


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats on twins!!!! :)


----------



## runnergrl

Wow, twins! So exciting! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mommafinch

I'm due Aug 2


----------



## Catrina123

mommafinch said:


> I'm due Aug 2

Congrats I am due aug 6th....


----------



## wontgiveup

I cant wait to find out my due date


----------



## kerrbear7183

katerdid said:


> Awe, such sweet husbands! Mine has never been really been like that, he got attached after our son was born tho. I love seeing them together, how you can just see the love he has for my baby. They are best buds.
> 
> What's everyone thinking about for names? I'm stuck, can't find a boys name for the life of me! Girls names are easy, but I've got a gut feeling its a boy.


We have names picked out already. For a girl we're going with Layla Rose and for a boy Cameron James. Our last name is Moyer so I think they sound nice, but I may be biased since we thought of them, lol. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

runnergrl said:


> Wow, twins! So exciting! How is everyone else doing?

Still having the nausea and heartburn all the time! I can't wait until that part is better. How are you doing? :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

mummy3 said:


> Not posted in awhile as been soooooo :sick: Just found out today thats because its twins! Saw both sacs and heard both heartbeats:cloud9: :shock:

That's so exciting! I would love twins! At least you have a lot of time to prepare now. :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

congrats on the twins mummy3! Super exciting news =D

We havent picked out any names yet and will probably struggle to agree on any, like we did with dd! At the moment there are a couple I like but oh probably hates them :dohh:

Have my booking appointment on wednesday, wont be gettigng a scan so im hopig they can give me a scan date there and then.. Although more than likely i will need to wait for one in the post!

Still feeling slightly nauseous in the mornings but nothing a quick slice of toast cant fix =D

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Vonnie18

mummy3 said:


> Not posted in awhile as been soooooo :sick: Just found out today thats because its twins! Saw both sacs and heard both heartbeats:cloud9: :shock:

Aww....congratulations xx


----------



## BbWishin

mummy3 said:


> Not posted in awhile as been soooooo :sick: Just found out today thats because its twins! Saw both sacs and heard both heartbeats:cloud9: :shock:

Congratulations!!


----------



## Emma 21

wontgiveup said:


> lol i had my husband read the Fathers are expecting chapter of What to expect when your expecting... And after words he says do we have a baby name book lol then he says im going to make a list lol and told me to make a list and we would get together and discuss them lol.. how sweet!!

 you know thats hows we picked our names for our previous children wrote down names seperately came together and if the names didnt appear they got crossed off until we compromised on a name we loved


----------



## Emma 21

Mummy3 congrats on the twins super exciting hun..
i cannot wait for my scan its on the 28th january when im 12 weeks and 1 day. im 9 +1 at the mo and time is dragging , and i dont know if its because its my 4th but i am sooo fatigued its unreal


----------



## Pineapple1981

Hi

I am currently 8+1 weeks. I have a scan in 2 days so I should know what EDD will be. However going by my dates It should be 19 August 2013.

I have had waves of feeling ill, but they seem to get less and less. Not getting hopes up just yet though (Morning sickness).

I have had mega bloating but that's gone now too. The only thing still around is the extreme tiredness.


----------



## Nela

*Pokes head in, looks around*

Anyone got food? :pizza:


----------



## Catrina123

Nela said:


> *Pokes head in, looks around*
> 
> Anyone got food? :pizza:

:nope:

I have been craving sweet potatoes....before I hated them.


----------



## Luckypawprint

I'm making an Irish stew, prob won't eat much so there will be spare!!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

yummm Food lol woke up wanting a tostios pizza lol
Emma 21 We came to a decision, we narrowed the list down to 3 names :) 
And the fatique oh my its awful it hits me at random times during the day and i have to take naps or else i just crash... lol
So i got sick for the second time LAst night around 4:30 rolled over in bed and thought ughh this heartburn so i thought tums, and as soon as the thought of chewing up the tums i ran to the tolite EKKKKK... So far so good today, Infact im hungry very hungry, anyone elses nipples or breast itching, after i got out of the shower there itching off, scratching does no good..


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Nela said:


> *Pokes head in, looks around*
> Anyone got food? :pizza:

Going out to get burger and fries now. I don't have any excuse, though, just hungry! I'm a fussy eater - someone reminded me over the weekend that I'd better get use to eating things I don't like unless I want to raise a son who is just as fussy as me. I'm not going to be one of those parents who serves chicken nuggets to his kid all the time because they won't eat anything else!


----------



## Catrina123

ChaseThisLite said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> *Pokes head in, looks around*
> Anyone got food? :pizza:
> 
> Going out to get burger and fries now. I don't have any excuse, though, just hungry! I'm a fussy eater - someone reminded me over the weekend that I'd better get use to eating things I don't like unless I want to raise a son who is just as fussy as me. I'm not going to be one of those parents who serves chicken nuggets to his kid all the time because they won't eat anything else!Click to expand...

I know ppl like this. I do not want to be them either.


----------



## Loubyroo

Catrina123 said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> Going out to get burger and fries now. I don't have any excuse, though, just hungry! I'm a fussy eater - someone reminded me over the weekend that I'd better get use to eating things I don't like unless I want to raise a son who is just as fussy as me. I'm not going to be one of those parents who serves chicken nuggets to his kid all the time because they won't eat anything else!
> 
> I know ppl like this. I do not want to be them either.Click to expand...

This is a fear of mine too, I was a terrible eater as a kid and my OH's daughter (who is 10) is soooo fussy it drives me mad :dohh:


----------



## wontgiveup

Theyll eat whats on there plate or else there not getn up from the table lol


----------



## Nela

That's one of my big fears as well. OH is terribly picky and barely eats any fruits and veggies :nope: I eat everything so I hope kiddo would take after me for that.


----------



## CordeliaJ

My niece is like that. For some reason my brother just lets her eat whatever she likes. I babysat her once (aged 4) and she refused to eat her dinner - rice & chicken, very child friendly & plain. She then got a packet of biscuits out of her bag and started eating them instead! My brother had put them in there for her 'in case she got hungry'. I worry about her now.


----------



## Emma 21

wontgiveup said:


> yummm Food lol woke up wanting a tostios pizza lol
> Emma 21 We came to a decision, we narrowed the list down to 3 names :)
> And the fatique oh my its awful it hits me at random times during the day and i have to take naps or else i just crash... lol
> So i got sick for the second time LAst night around 4:30 rolled over in bed and thought ughh this heartburn so i thought tums, and as soon as the thought of chewing up the tums i ran to the tolite EKKKKK... So far so good today, Infact im hungry very hungry, anyone elses nipples or breast itching, after i got out of the shower there itching off, scratching does no good..

yeah i hear ya with the sickness and fatigue, i was sick last night and this morning and im pretty much nauseaus all the time ... and the naps i can go back to bed and sleep for 3 hours at a time


----------



## Emma 21

ChaseThisLite said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> *Pokes head in, looks around*
> Anyone got food? :pizza:
> 
> Going out to get burger and fries now. I don't have any excuse, though, just hungry! I'm a fussy eater - someone reminded me over the weekend that I'd better get use to eating things I don't like unless I want to raise a son who is just as fussy as me. I'm not going to be one of those parents who serves chicken nuggets to his kid all the time because they won't eat anything else!Click to expand...

hun im the fussiest eater you will ever meet, yet my kids eat fruit, salad and veg til it comes out of thier ears give it to them young and it dont bother them that you dont eat it


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Please say some prayers for me and my lo. I had my second round of hcg done today and it only went up 300 from Thirsday. Doctor called me in for an ultrasound this afternoon :-(. Not looking very good ladies, so sad


----------



## aimee21

Before I got pregnant I just LOVED food (maybe a bit too much)! But since I got pregnant and mainly since 7 weeks I've just felt really off most food, especially tomato based things like soup, pasta sauces etc and can only face really specific things at certain times. Food has lost its taste at the moment, it's really weird and I miss it! I just wish I could crave something now but after craving sausages and meat for like 2 weeks all of a sudden I've just gone off food in general! So strange!


----------



## aimee21

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Please say some prayers for me and my lo. I had my second round of hcg done today and it only went up 300 from Thirsday. Doctor called me in for an ultrasound this afternoon :-(. Not looking very good ladies, so sad

Aww of course I will pray for you hun! Hoping things get better for you very soon. Don't give up hope yet! :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Please say some prayers for me and my lo. I had my second round of hcg done today and it only went up 300 from Thirsday. Doctor called me in for an ultrasound this afternoon :-(. Not looking very good ladies, so sad

sending prayers your way!! I hope everything is ok!


----------



## wontgiveup

Prayers going up Txrunnergirl


----------



## Zebra2023

Sending lots of prays your way Txrunnergirl, hope everything is ok x :hugs:


----------



## Loubyroo

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Please say some prayers for me and my lo. I had my second round of hcg done today and it only went up 300 from Thirsday. Doctor called me in for an ultrasound this afternoon :-(. Not looking very good ladies, so sad

Everything crossed for you and your LO :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Please say some prayers for me and my lo. I had my second round of hcg done today and it only went up 300 from Thirsday. Doctor called me in for an ultrasound this afternoon :-(. Not looking very good ladies, so sad

thinking of you and your little one :hugs:


----------



## Luckypawprint

Aw txrunnergirl fingers crossed and thinking of you!!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Thank you everyone! My u/s is in a couple hours so I will have an answer then. Thanks again xx


----------



## jazzylady

I hope everything is fine.we all think of you and your baby.I really really hope everything is OK .


----------



## littleone2010

Thinking and praying for you Im hoping everything is fine xx


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently 8+1 weeks. I have a scan in 2 days so I should know what EDD will be. However going by my dates It should be 19 August 2013.
> 
> I have had waves of feeling ill, but they seem to get less and less. Not getting hopes up just yet though (Morning sickness).
> 
> I have had mega bloating but that's gone now too. The only thing still around is the extreme tiredness.

We are in the same boat.Well,I have my scan in 10 days and I am restless. My symptoms are fading away too,which got me a little bit scared.no morning sickness, no sore boobs they are just heavy and hard,and my back pain is everything I have left.my bloating is gone too...oh and what else I have is this constant hunger,this hunger pains are so bad.


----------



## Raggydoll

Thinking of you Txrunnergirl. Good luck with your u/s. x


----------



## jazzylady

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you everyone! My u/s is in a couple hours so I will have an answer then. Thanks again xx

Do you still have symptoms? Do you still feel pregnant?do you have cramps or aches?


----------



## Allika

Hello! Does anybody also have light pink discharge? It's very little and only when I wipe....

I am currently 8 weeks 3 days along and have no other symptoms....no cramping or anything. We had an Ultrasound done last week and were able to see the heartbeat...


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck fx all is ok


TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you everyone! My u/s is in a couple hours so I will have an answer then. Thanks again xx


----------



## wontgiveup

Allika said:


> Hello! Does anybody also have light pink discharge? It's very little and only when I wipe....
> 
> I am currently 8 weeks 3 days along and have no other symptoms....no cramping or anything. We had an Ultrasound done last week and were able to see the heartbeat...

just wanted to ease your mind, its normal, iv read up on it... its possible your just having some irratation up there that might be causeing it..Are you cramping, is it constant like every time you wipe or scant...


----------



## mummy3

Thinking of you TxRunnergirl:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Catrina123

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Please say some prayers for me and my lo. I had my second round of hcg done today and it only went up 300 from Thirsday. Doctor called me in for an ultrasound this afternoon :-(. Not looking very good ladies, so sad

Sorry TXRunnerGirl. My husband I will keep you in both of our prayers.


----------



## Catrina123

Allika said:


> Hello! Does anybody also have light pink discharge? It's very little and only when I wipe....
> 
> I am currently 8 weeks 3 days along and have no other symptoms....no cramping or anything. We had an Ultrasound done last week and were able to see the heartbeat...

I had it at about 5 weeks. I even had a clot. I am currently now 10w and 4 days according to the latest measurment and the heartbeat is great.....I am sure it will be fine. My doctor told me as long as i was not filling pads and having cramps light bleeding can be normal.


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> Pineapple1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am currently 8+1 weeks. I have a scan in 2 days so I should know what EDD will be. However going by my dates It should be 19 August 2013.
> 
> I have had waves of feeling ill, but they seem to get less and less. Not getting hopes up just yet though (Morning sickness).
> 
> I have had mega bloating but that's gone now too. The only thing still around is the extreme tiredness.
> 
> We are in the same boat.Well,I have my scan in 10 days and I am restless. My symptoms are fading away too,which got me a little bit scared.no morning sickness, no sore boobs they are just heavy and hard,and my back pain is everything I have left.my bloating is gone too...oh and what else I have is this constant hunger,this hunger pains are so bad.Click to expand...

Oh dont even mention the hunger. I've never experienced hunger like this. (Every few hours i feel starved) But im thinking its my constant eating keeping the MS at bay.
My friend whom had her baby in June gave me some good advise for MS. And that is to eat. Small portions very often. When you feel ill, no matter how badly the thought of food may be, eat a slice of toast or something. And i have to admit it does work. Its the not eating that makes you feel ill.


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck TXrunnergirl, we will be thinking of you! 

As for snacks to keep ms away, do you ladies have any suggestions? I'm so tired of eating pretzels, carrots, apples and chips. I need help on things to munch on so I can go to the store this evening and buy them. I really hope this ends soon and I can start eating healthy again like fish and salads. All I can stomach right now are carbs and starch....dead calories as my husband calls it lol.


----------



## jazzylady

I am making myself heavy shakes,when I can't eat much or nothing because i just gag sometimes even thinking of food(ex:meat).I blend 4 bananas with malted milk,some ice cream and either soy milk or regular milk.I make like that with pears,those contain lots of fiber(helps with the constipation)mangos,strawberry... I mean really every fruit I can find.it is easier to drink it like that then to chew it and keeping down.


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck fx all is ok


TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you everyone! My u/s is in a couple hours so I will have an answer then. Thanks again xx


----------



## wontgiveup

Pineapple1981 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am currently 8+1 weeks. I have a scan in 2 days so I should know what EDD will be. However going by my dates It should be 19 August 2013.
> 
> I have had waves of feeling ill, but they seem to get less and less. Not getting hopes up just yet though (Morning sickness).
> 
> I have had mega bloating but that's gone now too. The only thing still around is the extreme tiredness.
> 
> We are in the same boat.Well,I have my scan in 10 days and I am restless. My symptoms are fading away too,which got me a little bit scared.no morning sickness, no sore boobs they are just heavy and hard,and my back pain is everything I have left.my bloating is gone too...oh and what else I have is this constant hunger,this hunger pains are so bad.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dont even mention the hunger. I've never experienced hunger like this. (Every few hours i feel starved) But im thinking its my constant eating keeping the MS at bay.
> My friend whom had her baby in June gave me some good advise for MS. And that is to eat. Small portions very often. When you feel ill, no matter how badly the thought of food may be, eat a slice of toast or something. And i have to admit it does work. Its the not eating that makes you feel ill.Click to expand...

Yep your friend is right, eating seems to be whats keeping the ms from getn out of control.. Pretzels help..


----------



## jazzylady

Don't you just hate when you worked hard for a awesome tasty dinner,and you have to throw it all up and start all over again because you are hungry?:haha::wacko:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!


----------



## jazzylady

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

Oh I am so sorry.Hugs :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

I am so sorry xxx


----------



## littleone2010

I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Loubyroo

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

I am at a loss for words, absolutely gutted for you! So sorry...


----------



## Catrina123

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

Soooo sorry. God bless you.


----------



## Emma 21

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

i am soooo sorry hunni x words cannot express how you are feeling at the moment :( :flower:


----------



## diliapickle

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Oh, gosh, TXRunnerGirl, I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## Zebra2023

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

I'm so sorry TXrunnergirl :hugs:


----------



## mummy3

I'm so sorry Txrunnergirl :(:hugs:


----------



## spinneybaby

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

So sorry to hear that...stay strong and dont give up...it will happen for you im sure...


----------



## wontgiveup

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

Im so sorry honey, My prayers and thoughts are with you during this hard time :hugs:


----------



## katerdid

Oh darling, how heartbreaking! Big hugs xxx


----------



## runnergrl

Txrunnergirl- my heart aches for you.. I have been so paranoid about the same thing happening to me and having just gone through it, I know how it is. there is nothing anyone can say that will help heal this emptiness. All I can offer is my prayers and my virtual (or real if you want it;)) shoulder to cry on. I know that was what I needed when I lost my baby at 11+4. i just needed people to let me be sad and cry and miss her. I am beyond so sorry for your loss..My heart is breaking for you:cry:
PM me, please, if you need anything at all...


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh the closer it gets to my scan the more paranoid i get, I have little to no nausea, Iv thrown up twice, it just hits then its gone... Worried there may be a prob... here all the storys of awful ms...
Im just afraid that when i go for my scan my worst fears will come true, being a Missed MC or a blighten ovum.. I cant help but to worry about these things... I just want to know theres a healthy growing baby in there already!


----------



## jazzylady

wontgiveup said:


> Ugh the closer it gets to my scan the more paranoid i get, I have little to no nausea, Iv thrown up twice, it just hits then its gone... Worried there may be a prob... here all the storys of awful ms...
> Im just afraid that when i go for my scan my worst fears will come true, being a Missed MC or a blighten ovum.. I cant help but to worry about these things... I just want to know theres a healthy growing baby in there already!

I know, I feel the same..I just had 2 mc and I don't believe that I will have a third one.but you never know.you can book a private scan if you can.I have 10 days left until mine.when is yours?


----------



## Catrina123

wontgiveup said:


> Ugh the closer it gets to my scan the more paranoid i get, I have little to no nausea, Iv thrown up twice, it just hits then its gone... Worried there may be a prob... here all the storys of awful ms...
> Im just afraid that when i go for my scan my worst fears will come true, being a Missed MC or a blighten ovum.. I cant help but to worry about these things... I just want to know theres a healthy growing baby in there already!

I know how you feel. I saw my baby a few days ago and it had a healthy heartbeat but this is my first and just really worried that something will happen.


----------



## tiarap93

Pineapple1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently 8+1 weeks. I have a scan in 2 days so I should know what EDD will be. However going by my dates It should be 19 August 2013.
> 
> I have had waves of feeling ill, but they seem to get less and less. Not getting hopes up just yet though (Morning sickness).
> 
> I have had mega bloating but that's gone now too. The only thing still around is the extreme tiredness.

Same here. Is it normal for sysptoms to subside? I'll be eight weeks on thursday, and all my symptoms are slowly dwindling off. Except the exhausion. oe anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## Hope1409

So sorry for your loss TXrunnergirl. I know all to well how it feels! Take time to cry, grieve, scream....whatever it is you need to do. Then when your ready, pick yourself up and try for your LO again. It will happen for you, don't give up!


----------



## Luckypawprint

So sorry txrunnergirl! It's always in all our minds but to have it confirmed is so tragic, take time together (u and OH). Scary time is 1st trimester I have had no scan test and its a terrifying time.


----------



## CaptainMummy

TXrunnergirl, so sorry for your loss hun.

Wontgiveup, at least you have a date for your scan! I imagine mine will the mid/end of february! Waaay too long to wait!

I have been so hungry lately, yesterday I ate 2 big bowls of homemade veggie soup and i still didnt feel full. Need to stop eating so much!
I have my booking appointment tomorrow, a wee bit excited but i know its nothing special. It will be a good feeling to get the ball rolling though!

Hope everyone is keeping well =D


----------



## wontgiveup

jazzylady said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Ugh the closer it gets to my scan the more paranoid i get, I have little to no nausea, Iv thrown up twice, it just hits then its gone... Worried there may be a prob... here all the storys of awful ms...
> Im just afraid that when i go for my scan my worst fears will come true, being a Missed MC or a blighten ovum.. I cant help but to worry about these things... I just want to know theres a healthy growing baby in there already!
> 
> I know, I feel the same..I just had 2 mc and I don't believe that I will have a third one.but you never know.you can book a private scan if you can.I have 10 days left until mine.when is yours?Click to expand...

Monday (luckly) excited and nervous at the same time


----------



## wontgiveup

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> TXrunnergirl, so sorry for your loss hun.
> 
> Wontgiveup, at least you have a date for your scan! I imagine mine will the mid/end of february! Waaay too long to wait!
> 
> I have been so hungry lately, yesterday I ate 2 big bowls of homemade veggie soup and i still didnt feel full. Need to stop eating so much!
> I have my booking appointment tomorrow, a wee bit excited but i know its nothing special. It will be a good feeling to get the ball rolling though!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well =D

Sorry you have to wait so long for your scan, Even tho mine is close by that doesnt make me worry any less then it would if mine was at the end of feb...


----------



## Pineapple1981

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

Truly sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. You are in our thoughts x


----------



## Pineapple1981

wontgiveup said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> TXrunnergirl, so sorry for your loss hun.
> 
> Wontgiveup, at least you have a date for your scan! I imagine mine will the mid/end of february! Waaay too long to wait!
> 
> I have been so hungry lately, yesterday I ate 2 big bowls of homemade veggie soup and i still didnt feel full. Need to stop eating so much!
> I have my booking appointment tomorrow, a wee bit excited but i know its nothing special. It will be a good feeling to get the ball rolling though!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well =D
> 
> Sorry you have to wait so long for your scan, Even tho mine is close by that doesnt make me worry any less then it would if mine was at the end of feb...Click to expand...

I couldnt agree more. I had two, yes two nightmares last night that I was loosing my pregnancy. And i think it might have something to do with the fact that I have my first scan tomorrow (8+3) (private).

Didnt want to go through the whole booking appointment, bloods taken etc until I was more sure. My GP seems to do them way too early. At 4 weeks yore sent home with half a library and you have your 12 week scan date.


----------



## Smiler82

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

Oh sweetie I am so very sorry to hear this. I haven't been keeping up with this thread very much but I just decided to catch up and am so sad for you that this happened. I have been through it twice so I know how you feel. Feel free to pm if you have any qs or need to get stuff off your chest. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## CordeliaJ

TXRunnerGirl, so sorry to hear your news. It will happen next time, sad that this LO wasn't meant to be, but there will be another for you. Hope you are DH are ok. x


----------



## echo88

Hii.. I'm 10 weeks.. 3rd baby.. DD is 8/2/13 
yayyy~! (this will most likely be my last baby)

I've had morning sickness every morning since Dec. 9th... and im nauseous all night long.
I had the sore boobs but it has gone away.. for the most part.
BP is a little high so i have to swim a lot ..i guess it helps according to the doc.

I think this will be a girl. Just a gut feeling.. I was right w/ the others so we'll see!


----------



## CareM

Good Afternoon!!

I am due on August 21, 2013!!!

Tooo excited!!!


----------



## aimee21

So sorry TXRunnerGirl. Praying for you and your partner as you work through this difficult time. Sending you lots of hugs:hugs: and hoping you will be ok. xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Evening ladies :) how is everyone today?

I can officially say I feel like shit today. Cought the cold, that oh and dd had and i thought i had avoided it! (i never manage to avoid it though, who was i kidding!) have been exhausted all day and felt terrible because i didnt feel like doing anything with dd. Went for a nap with her and when i woke my head was pounding and i spent the next hour walking about because i felt like i was going to spew. Thabkfully i never and it went away after we went out and visited my dad.
On a happy note, i have my booking appointment tomorrow =D


----------



## runnergrl

just checking in girls. I took an athletic training fitness class today at work and it kicked my butt! I couldnt do all the abs, I did about half the mountain climbers, and I am going to be so sore from all the squats and lunges, YIKES! I start teaching that class next week, and that will be a lot easier because I wont be doing so much as instructing and correcting form! My job is going to be awesome. I told my boss I was pregnant today because I just cant do all of the strenuous activities that I would normally be able to do! He took the news exceptionally well and was so positive and encouraging. I feel 100% better! My son is doing great at his school too, and that makes me SO HAPPY! We move into our apartment on Monday, so we can finally start settling in with our stuff and really get into the routine. I LOVE routines! I thrive on them!


----------



## bellablue

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. Unfortunately, my husband and I are completely gutted. Our little peanut didn't have a heartbeat anymore. We are so devastated. I wish all of you the very very best in your pregnancies and I will be praying for you all!

Hello Hun I am so very sorry to hear this Hun :hugs: my deepest condolences to you and hubby my heart melts for you I know you were so happy and thrilled and I will treasure our TTY journey together and announcing our pregnancies you are such a awesome person Hun and I know one day you will hold your baby in your arms one day he or she is waiting in heaven for you whenever you try again my best to you Hun if you ever need to talk I am here always


----------



## mon_ami

Oh TXRunnerGirl- I am so sad for you and your husband. All of us in this thread fear the worst for our little ones during this tenuous time and I am so sorry that it happened to you. I know there are no words to take the disappointment away so know that you have our support here!

In my news I had my first appointment today. They moved me up because of the doctor's schedule and they did a vaginal ultrasound too. It was nice to see the bean and see the heartbeat flickering on screen (not so nice all the prodding they did and all the blood they took)! Next appointment and scan are in 4 weeks- seems like an eternity. Since I'll need to be leaving work during the day for appointments I told my manager today as well. She was so nice and very supportive! 

Hope everyone is feeling okay! Again, TXRunnerGirl, so sorry to hear about what happened, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Emma 21

mega excited my middle boy starts nursery school on thursday he is sooo excited :)


----------



## Dubibump

Just had my first scan today and I am now due August 27th!! whoohoo!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Just popping in for a quick update, hope everyone is ok by the way. I got my 3+ on a digital today which I am over the moon at :happydance: scan tomorrow too, eeeek I am so nervous.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Zebra2023 said:


> Just popping in for a quick update, hope everyone is ok by the way. I got my 3 weeks today which I am over the moon at :happydance: scan tomorrow too, eeeek I am so nervous.

good luck at the scan how many weeks now :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

CelticNiamh said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in for a quick update, hope everyone is ok by the way. I got my 3 weeks today which I am over the moon at :happydance: scan tomorrow too, eeeek I am so nervous.
> 
> good luck at the scan how many weeks now :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :) I am 5 weeks 2 days I think, that is working it around the digital tests though.


----------



## Pineapple1981

Dubibump said:


> Just had my first scan today and I am now due August 27th!! whoohoo!!

Whoo Hoo, Congrats!!

I had my first scan today (8+3) and my EDD is confirmed as 18 August. 

Heart rate is 171bpm, I am so so chuffed. :happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Pineapple and Dubi, glad the scans went well! 

I had my first midwife appointment today. It wasnt my booking appointment though, just got some info and weight b/p was taken. It was a bit boring! Have my proper booking appointment on February 6th so Ill be 11+3 weeks. I should have my dating scan before the ebd of february. Gosh it seems so far away! I suppose its good that they class me as low risk and that should be a good thing!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Zebra2023 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in for a quick update, hope everyone is ok by the way. I got my 3 weeks today which I am over the moon at :happydance: scan tomorrow too, eeeek I am so nervous.
> 
> good luck at the scan how many weeks now :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I am 5 weeks 2 days I think, that is working it around the digital tests though.Click to expand...


That is great, try not to worry to much if you do not see much tomorrow somtimes you see nothing at this stage till closer to 6 may be even 7 weeks :flower:


----------



## BbWishin

Zebra2023 said:


> Just popping in for a quick update, hope everyone is ok by the way. I got my 3+ on a digital today which I am over the moon at :happydance: scan tomorrow too, eeeek I am so nervous.

I have my first scan tomorrow too!! So nervous!!


----------



## Hope1409

Ok ladies I know this sounds silly but I am so upset! I just found out the name my cousin picked out for her baby was the number one name on our list if we had a boy! What are the chances!!!!! I know I shouldn't be upset considering I don't know what I'm having yet, but it just blows my mind! Tell me I am overreacting.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Hope1409 said:


> Ok ladies I know this sounds silly but I am so upset! I just found out the name my cousin picked out for her baby was the number one name on our list if we had a boy! What are the chances!!!!! I know I shouldn't be upset considering I don't know what I'm having yet, but it just blows my mind! Tell me I am overreacting.

Well, if your cousin didn't know it was on your list, then I guess it can't be helped :S
In any case, if you're not that close or don't see each other that much, you can still have that name. I don't see why not.


----------



## Zebra2023

CelticNiamh said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in for a quick update, hope everyone is ok by the way. I got my 3 weeks today which I am over the moon at :happydance: scan tomorrow too, eeeek I am so nervous.
> 
> good luck at the scan how many weeks now :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I am 5 weeks 2 days I think, that is working it around the digital tests though.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is great, try not to worry to much if you do not see much tomorrow somtimes you see nothing at this stage till closer to 6 may be even 7 weeks :flower:Click to expand...

I will be happy if we just saw a sac, anything as we have never had the opportunity before :) That is of course if I am around 5 weeks 2 days. I can't really count on the digital tests, I should be 7 weeks counting from my last period but we will find out tomorrow :happydance: :flower:



BbWishin said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in for a quick update, hope everyone is ok by the way. I got my 3+ on a digital today which I am over the moon at :happydance: scan tomorrow too, eeeek I am so nervous.
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow too!! So nervous!!Click to expand...

Good luck, hope all going well, keep us updated :dust:


----------



## Hope1409

We are very close so it wouldn't work. There is no way she could have known it was our top pick, that's why I am so baffled at the odds of it happening. With soooo many names to pick from, lol. Good thing dh and I have more names we like :)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hope1409 said:


> We are very close so it wouldn't work. There is no way she could have known it was our top pick, that's why I am so baffled at the odds of it happening. With soooo many names to pick from, lol. Good thing dh and I have more names we like :)

Well, you could always use the name as a middle name. Or if it's a name that has a variation - like Charlie or Charles for example, that would work as well. It may be moot - you may have a girl, but I understand why you are disappointed. You are wise not to go with the same name for him to be called by, though. I had an ex-sister in law who gave her daughter the same name as one of her other sister's children. There was a significant age difference (like 16 years) but it caused both confusion and resentment from both the girl who originally had the name and her mother.
But the same thing that happened to you happened to my mother - she was going to name my sister 'Susan' but found out that one of her sisters was planning to name her own child that, so even though Mum's child was due to be born first, she went with a different name.
I'll admit to being curious - could I talk you into sharing what the name was?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hope1409 said:


> We are very close so it wouldn't work. There is no way she could have known it was our top pick, that's why I am so baffled at the odds of it happening. With soooo many names to pick from, lol. Good thing dh and I have more names we like :)

Hopefully you find a name you like just as much as that one! It was hard for us to start deciding on names because I come from big families. It seemed like almost every name we picked I could think of someone who had that name, lol.


----------



## 2011Maybebaby

Hope1409 said:


> Ok ladies I know this sounds silly but I am so upset! I just found out the name my cousin picked out for her baby was the number one name on our list if we had a boy! What are the chances!!!!! I know I shouldn't be upset considering I don't know what I'm having yet, but it just blows my mind! Tell me I am overreacting.

The exact same thing happened to me. My cousin was having triplets (IVF) and called one of them our top boys name. Actually it was a name I had loved years before I was even preg. Like that we are too close to use the same name. Am delighted now with the name we picked. Much prefer it now.


----------



## Pineapple1981

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Pineapple and Dubi, glad the scans went well!
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment today. It wasnt my booking appointment though, just got some info and weight b/p was taken. It was a bit boring! Have my proper booking appointment on February 6th so Ill be 11+3 weeks. I should have my dating scan before the ebd of february. Gosh it seems so far away! I suppose its good that they class me as low risk and that should be a good thing!

One step closer is always a good thing :) Babies really are miracles. Before you know it, you will be 20 weeks :)

I have my first MW appointment on 21 Jan for bloods etc and to book in my 12 week scan.

I had one done today private as this is my 4th pregnancy (3 previous losses) So i wanted to make real sure before i have any more blood drawn from me. (and boy do they love taking blood)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Have any of you ladies had trouble with nausea when drinking water? I have increased my water intake since getting my BFP and am trying to drink even more due to a sinus infection and upper respiratory infection. I'm having some trouble with increased nausea depending on the amount of water I drink at one time. If I try to drink more than about 4oz of water at one time I start to feel very nauseous.


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys Urgent Question
Im the worst for random out breaks of hives and allergic reations

Well looks like im haveing one right now.
Hives Is it safe to take benadryl, nurse put it on the list of meds, but out from in written in pen in says only to take if needed, makes me think i shouldnt take it... It is a class b medication so But anyone have any experience related to this... Oatmeal bath are out of the question, only have a shower... lol HELP can i take benadryl i freak over having to take anything but i cant let this go to far ill end up in allergic shock or worse...


----------



## Catrina123

wontgiveup said:


> Ladys Urgent Question
> Im the worst for random out breaks of hives and allergic reations
> 
> Well looks like im haveing one right now.
> Hives Is it safe to take benadryl, nurse put it on the list of meds, but out from in written in pen in says only to take if needed, makes me think i shouldnt take it... It is a class b medication so But anyone have any experience related to this... Oatmeal bath are out of the question, only have a shower... lol HELP can i take benadryl i freak over having to take anything but i cant let this go to far ill end up in allergic shock or worse...

Oh dear!!!I would call your doctor and ask her to clarify. I did not think pregnant woman could take benadryl at all but I might be misinformed. I really never take benadryl that much either. I know that I have a UTI right now and I am on Cephalexin at the moment and I asked my doctor about a billion questions about it. This is my first pregnancy and i tend to stress everything. Good luck I hope your outbreak gets better:hugs:.


----------



## Hope1409

kerrbear7183 said:


> Have any of you ladies had trouble with nausea when drinking water? I have increased my water intake since getting my BFP and am trying to drink even more due to a sinus infection and upper respiratory infection. I'm having some trouble with increased nausea depending on the amount of water I drink at one time. If I try to drink more than about 4oz of water at one time I start to feel very nauseous.

I do. I can't drink more than a few sips at a time. Sometimes I am so thirsty I just want to down a cold bottle of water but I know if I do it will come back up. But definitely drinking cold water is less nauseating than room temp water.


ChaseThisLite said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> We are very close so it wouldn't work. There is no way she could have known it was our top pick, that's why I am so baffled at the odds of it happening. With soooo many names to pick from, lol. Good thing dh and I have more names we like :)
> 
> Well, you could always use the name as a middle name. Or if it's a name that has a variation - like Charlie or Charles for example, that would work as well. It may be moot - you may have a girl, but I understand why you are disappointed. You are wise not to go with the same name for him to be called by, though. I had an ex-sister in law who gave her daughter the same name as one of her other sister's children. There was a significant age difference (like 16 years) but it caused both confusion and resentment from both the girl who originally had the name and her mother.
> But the same thing that happened to you happened to my mother - she was going to name my sister 'Susan' but found out that one of her sisters was planning to name her own child that, so even though Mum's child was due to be born first, she went with a different name.
> I'll admit to being curious - could I talk you into sharing what the name was?Click to expand...

It sucks but I think I came to terms with it after a nice long nap, lol. The name was William. We have other names that we like....actually Charles is #3 on our list so it's funny you mentioned that! But again, I might end up having a girl so I guess dh and I better add to our girls names lol


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hope1409 said:


> It sucks but I think I came to terms with it after a nice long nap, lol. The name was William. We have other names that we like....actually Charles is #3 on our list so it's funny you mentioned that! But again, I might end up having a girl so I guess dh and I better add to our girls names lol

William's a fairly common name, so I guess I'm not surprised that your cousin chose that. Plus, with Prince William in the news, that might have played a part in it. Of course, it also has so many variations, Will, Willy, Wils, Billy, Bill, etc, but it might be best to go for something totally different.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hope1409 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies had trouble with nausea when drinking water? I have increased my water intake since getting my BFP and am trying to drink even more due to a sinus infection and upper respiratory infection. I'm having some trouble with increased nausea depending on the amount of water I drink at one time. If I try to drink more than about 4oz of water at one time I start to feel very nauseous.
> 
> I do. I can't drink more than a few sips at a time. Sometimes I am so thirsty I just want to down a cold bottle of water but I know if I do it will come back up. But definitely drinking cold water is less nauseating than room temp water.Click to expand...

I agree. I can drink cold water much easier. Before getting pregnant I could barely drink cold water. I have IBS and it would cause spasms. It's so weird that it's the only water I can drink now, lol. I'm glad I'm not the only one. I brought it up to my doctor because I'm worried I'm not drinking enough.


----------



## kerrbear7183

wontgiveup said:


> Ladys Urgent Question
> Im the worst for random out breaks of hives and allergic reations
> 
> Well looks like im haveing one right now.
> Hives Is it safe to take benadryl, nurse put it on the list of meds, but out from in written in pen in says only to take if needed, makes me think i shouldnt take it... It is a class b medication so But anyone have any experience related to this... Oatmeal bath are out of the question, only have a shower... lol HELP can i take benadryl i freak over having to take anything but i cant let this go to far ill end up in allergic shock or worse...


Benadryl is fine. I have trouble with insomnia and my OB told me it was the best thing for pregnant women to take to help with that. I think the reason they wrote as needed is that Benadryl is meant to be an as needed medication, especially because it causes drowsiness.


----------



## LimePink

You can add me to the list!! :) I'm due August 14, 2013. :D Excited but nervous - first baby...everything is brand new lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

This is my first, too. I know exactly how you feel. There's so much info and stuff out there to weed through. I'm trying to research things slowly so I don't get too overwhelmed. :)


----------



## LimePink

Exactly!! I'm trying to take one day at a time and try not to freak out when I go through something where I'm not sure if it's OK or not


----------



## Catrina123

LimePink said:


> You can add me to the list!! :) I'm due August 14, 2013. :D Excited but nervous - first baby...everything is brand new lol

Same here. I feel like a real newbie.:thumbup:


----------



## elleff

I'm sure it will be a while before txrunnergirl edits the first post on this thread as her heart is mending, but I would also like to say I was due on 14th August but lost my little baby on 29th December. 
Please take care of yourselves ladies and have happy and healthy pregnancies.


----------



## anchor08

Well, bad news for me today -- blighted ovum. I thought at 9+5 I was past the point where that was possible (i.e. it would have terminated earlier), but sadly not. The gynae said that since I'm already bleeding there's a good chance I'll be able to pass the rest of the tissue naturally, so I'm taking pills for that and will go back in on Monday to check how it's progressing. Hoping to avoid a D&C.

All the best to all of you, thanks for your support, and hopefully I'll be dropping in here in a few months with better news.


----------



## Nela

I am so sorry to hear of the losses. Sending much love to all of you :hugs:


----------



## Loubyroo

anchor08 said:


> Well, bad news for me today -- blighted ovum. I thought at 9+5 I was past the point where that was possible (i.e. it would have terminated earlier), but sadly not. The gynae said that since I'm already bleeding there's a good chance I'll be able to pass the rest of the tissue naturally, so I'm taking pills for that and will go back in on Monday to check how it's progressing. Hoping to avoid a D&C.
> 
> All the best to all of you, thanks for your support, and hopefully I'll be dropping in here in a few months with better news.

I am so sorry...it's just so unfair that some of us have to go through all this!

FX that you get your forever bean next time :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

:cry: so sad to hear of the losses. Praying for you ladies. It's such a sad thing to go through. Hope to see you both back in here very soon!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Very, very sorry to hear about the losses. :hugs:


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> :cry: so sad to hear of the losses. Praying for you ladies. It's such a sad thing to go through. Hope to see you both back in here very soon!


I ditto this.


----------



## jazzylady

I am sorry to hear about the losses ladies.How sad:cry:I have been there is very sad.


----------



## katerdid

Oh no, terribly sad :cry: I'm so sorry! Hopefully you will not have to get a d&c xxx


----------



## mommatoabeaut

*due 13th Aug *


----------



## BbWishin

My heart goes out to those that have lost. Praying for you and your families.


----------



## Catrina123

anchor08 said:


> Well, bad news for me today -- blighted ovum. I thought at 9+5 I was past the point where that was possible (i.e. it would have terminated earlier), but sadly not. The gynae said that since I'm already bleeding there's a good chance I'll be able to pass the rest of the tissue naturally, so I'm taking pills for that and will go back in on Monday to check how it's progressing. Hoping to avoid a D&C.
> 
> All the best to all of you, thanks for your support, and hopefully I'll be dropping in here in a few months with better news.

sorry to hear that.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear about your losses, anchor and elleff. :hugs: I've had a loss in the past so I know how it feels. I hope you are ready to get back to TTC soon and that we see back here quickly.


----------



## Zebra2023

I had my scan today, I am 5 weeks 6 days, we only saw a sac but I am more than happy at just seeing that. We have another scan next week where we should see a bean and a heartbeat. I am due on the 6th September (may change) so I will be transferring over to the September thread.

Would like to wish all you ladies luck in your pregnancies :dust:

I am deeply sorry to those who have suffered a loss, I hope it isn't too long until you have a baby again :hugs: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0024.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0033.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thats great news :) keep us posted and good luck next week :)


Zebra2023 said:


> I had my scan today, I am 5 weeks 6 days, we only saw a sac but I am more than happy at just seeing that. We have another scan next week where we should see a bean and a heartbeat. I am due on the 6th September (may change) so I will be transferring over to the September thread.
> 
> Would like to wish all you ladies luck in your pregnancies :dust:
> 
> I am deeply sorry to those who have suffered a loss, I hope it isn't too long until you have a baby again :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Kiran1984

Hi all I'm new to this site. It has helped me so much so far. I will be 10 weeks this Saturday. I am due 9th aug...so exciting!!


----------



## jazzylady

I feel guilty... I ate McDonald's today and had a Coke.. I couldn't resist anymore after weeks of healthy meals,shakes and water.


----------



## wontgiveup

Nothing wrong with fast food lol, im a sucker for it... regardless im going to get fat... And i get plenty of healthy nutrients to my baby at home so if i want to treat my self to mcdonalds then its a ok with me in fact im eating there tonight lol YUMMM!!!


----------



## Pineapple1981

wontgiveup said:


> Nothing wrong with fast food lol, im a sucker for it... regardless im going to get fat... And i get plenty of healthy nutrients to my baby at home so if i want to treat my self to mcdonalds then its a ok with me in fact im eating there tonight lol YUMMM!!!

Totally agree!! Well for the next 7 months this baby owns my body. ( so what baby wants, baby gets) After that I have all the time in the world to shape up. Well thats what I tell myself :winkwink:

How can you say No to this cute lille one:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







11Baby09012013.JPG
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## katerdid

So jealous of all the scans! I don't get mine for ages...

I've been eating doughnuts lately, and I never do! But with all the vomiting/nausea I'm just glad I'm wanting food at this point! So a little unhealthy eating won't hurt a bit.


----------



## runnergrl

holy cow, I am so bloated tonight!!!!! I look like I am 6 months preggo! What in the world??


----------



## katerdid

I'm like that too! I've eaten pretty much all carbs today and I look like a hippo lol.


----------



## Catrina123

Wow, so new scan says I am due july 30th. I cannot say I am upset about being further along. Wish all you guys healthy pregnancies. Guess I am out of August now. Later and plenty of baby dust!!:happydance:


----------



## Luckypawprint

I'm contemplating getting a private scan done, haven't even had any blood checks or anything yet so just concerned all is ok :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

When will they check your bloodwork and do a scan?


----------



## Luckypawprint

I don't know I'm nearly 9 weeks and haven't had an appt through the door!


----------



## kerrbear7183

That's weird. I've had a miscarriage before which is why they did an early scan for me. I had my blood work done 2 days after my positive HPT and my viability scan at 6 weeks, 5 days. I had my first appt at 8 weeks 4 days and have another appt on the 31st which will be my 12 week appt. I guess it depends on how different doctors do things. I hope you get an appt and blood work soon!


----------



## Luckypawprint

Do t even know if we get blood work in uk! Get 2scans 12 wk and 20 odd week. Just booked private scan for Sunday


----------



## CordeliaJ

Luckypawprint, when I found out I was PG I went to my docs. She suggested I get a scan at 6 weeks, and go to the walk-in early pregnancy unit at my local hospital to do it. I did that, then they did bloodwork, and I had a scan at 6+4. Everything was fine, then about a week later I got two letters, one confirming my booking apt at about 10 weeks with the midwife, and one confirming my next scan at 12 weeks. You should speak to your doctor because they keep in contact with the local midwives, and if you're not being told anything or getting apts booked then they're not doing their job.


----------



## Luckypawprint

I had asked my gp when to expect letter (this was last week) he said 'anytime' well I'm 9 weeks on Monday lol. Have got private scan for this Sunday.


----------



## Nela

I understand that feeling. If I hadn't been sent to the hospital for extra care, I don't think they would have done any tests for another few weeks either. It was really bothering me because I really wanted to have the pregnancy confirmed before we even started discussing anything else, especially how to deliver! :wacko: If I hadn't gotten one, I would have been looking into private as well, just for the peace of mind. :flower:


----------



## Emma 21

im under hospital care too with my blood clotting disoreder and 4 previous miscarriages but this time they are not doing any bloods scns etc til 12 weeks still gotta wait til the 28th january... :(

finding it hard at the mo as my baby sis lost her baby at 6 weeks 1 week before i found out i was pregnant with this baby and she hates me ... infact i quote she said on christmas day i hope ur dirty bas***d little sprog dies..

it really hurt as im not allowed to post pics on facebook as im being insensitive and feel i cant enjoy my preg as a result


----------



## BabyLuv88

due 13th august.


----------



## BbWishin

Emma 21 said:


> im under hospital care too with my blood clotting disoreder and 4 previous miscarriages but this time they are not doing any bloods scns etc til 12 weeks still gotta wait til the 28th january... :(
> 
> finding it hard at the mo as my baby sis lost her baby at 6 weeks 1 week before i found out i was pregnant with this baby and she hates me ... infact i quote she said on christmas day i hope ur dirty bas***d little sprog dies..
> 
> it really hurt as im not allowed to post pics on facebook as im being insensitive and feel i cant enjoy my preg as a result

I can understand why she would be upset but that is just seems a bit extreme. So sorry you are going through this. You should be able to be excited!


----------



## JessicaAnne

Hello ladies, big big congratulations to you all.

I'm Jessica and baby number 3(!!) is due the 19th (going by my last period, could change at the scan)! My situation is a bit different, I'm thinking about giving baby up for adoption, for a number of reasons. It would be very nice to have somewhere to talk about the pregnancy though, so I hope I'm still welcome here :) x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Emma 21 said:


> im under hospital care too with my blood clotting disoreder and 4 previous miscarriages but this time they are not doing any bloods scns etc til 12 weeks still gotta wait til the 28th january... :(
> 
> finding it hard at the mo as my baby sis lost her baby at 6 weeks 1 week before i found out i was pregnant with this baby and she hates me ... infact i quote she said on christmas day i hope ur dirty bas***d little sprog dies..
> 
> it really hurt as im not allowed to post pics on facebook as im being insensitive and feel i cant enjoy my preg as a result

wow, harsh how horrible of her, I hope you tell her so as well, do not let this stop you enjoying your pregnancy your baby is very precious, I would still share what I wanted on facebook but when you post you can block her and her friends or mutal friends from seeing it that way she wont know and no one who may go back and say somthing will. 

You little sister needs to cop on, you know how it feels to lose a baby she should be happy for you not trying to make you feel bad. :hugs:


----------



## BbWishin

Had my first scan yesterday! They said everything looked good. Heart rate 153. I was a bit worried since I really don't have any symptoms. I had it early due to fertility treatments and they wanted one before I was able to be passed on to an OB. And with it I finally got the ok from my husband that we can tell our parents. We wanted to wait since all we have been through to get here. So now I need to devise a plan. This will be his parents first grand child so I really want to surprise them!

Oh and for those that are having problems with water, I was told a long time ago that sometimes water can irritate an already upset stomach. What I found is that if I can lemon to it to cut the taste then I don't have as much of a problem. My husbands office has these great packets of crystalized lemon that I can carry in my purse and just pop into my water bottle when needed. It's called True Lemon and you can order it on Amazon.


----------



## Luckypawprint

Emma 21 said:


> im under hospital care too with my blood clotting disoreder and 4 previous miscarriages but this time they are not doing any bloods scns etc til 12 weeks still gotta wait til the 28th january... :(
> 
> finding it hard at the mo as my baby sis lost her baby at 6 weeks 1 week before i found out i was pregnant with this baby and she hates me ... infact i quote she said on christmas day i hope ur dirty bas***d little sprog dies..
> 
> it really hurt as im not allowed to post pics on facebook as im being insensitive and feel i cant enjoy my preg as a result

That wasn't very nice, enjoy ur preg any way u see fit. If u were supportive when she needed it she should be happy for u not bitter :(


----------



## Emma 21

CelticNiamh said:


> Emma 21 said:
> 
> 
> im under hospital care too with my blood clotting disoreder and 4 previous miscarriages but this time they are not doing any bloods scns etc til 12 weeks still gotta wait til the 28th january... :(
> 
> finding it hard at the mo as my baby sis lost her baby at 6 weeks 1 week before i found out i was pregnant with this baby and she hates me ... infact i quote she said on christmas day i hope ur dirty bas***d little sprog dies..
> 
> it really hurt as im not allowed to post pics on facebook as im being insensitive and feel i cant enjoy my preg as a result
> 
> wow, harsh how horrible of her, I hope you tell her so as well, do not let this stop you enjoying your pregnancy your baby is very precious, I would still share what I wanted on facebook but when you post you can block her and her friends or mutal friends from seeing it that way she wont know and no one who may go back and say somthing will.
> 
> You little sister needs to cop on, you know how it feels to lose a baby she should be happy for you not trying to make you feel bad. :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you thats why it was such a shock as i was soo supportive of her knowing wht its like xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Emma 21 said:


> im under hospital care too with my blood clotting disoreder and 4 previous miscarriages but this time they are not doing any bloods scns etc til 12 weeks still gotta wait til the 28th january... :(
> finding it hard at the mo as my baby sis lost her baby at 6 weeks 1 week before i found out i was pregnant with this baby and she hates me ... infact i quote she said on christmas day i hope ur dirty bas***d little sprog dies..
> it really hurt as im not allowed to post pics on facebook as im being insensitive and feel i cant enjoy my preg as a result

Wow, that's really something. I can understand the pain of losing a child to MS all too well and also the irrational resentment of people who have successful pregnancies at the same time, but I would never vocalize such a thing especially at Christmas and to someone who had suffered similar sorts of losses as well.
As for Facebook, I would go ahead and post whatever pictures you like. If your sister finds it uncomfortable for her, the best thing to do is for her to block you for the next 9 months. There is no reason you can't enjoy your pregnancy and share with your friends and family. I am sure you would be sensitive enough not to discuss it in front of her, but it's unreasonable in the extreme for her to deny you the right to celebrate your wonderful event.


----------



## Raggydoll

JessicaAnne said:


> Hello ladies, big big congratulations to you all.
> 
> I'm Jessica and baby number 3(!!) is due the 19th (going by my last period, could change at the scan)! My situation is a bit different, I'm thinking about giving baby up for adoption, for a number of reasons. It would be very nice to have somewhere to talk about the pregnancy though, so I hope I'm still welcome here :) x

Hi, welcome. I recognise you from around the forum. Of course you are welcome here. X

I've had my first proper bout of MS this week. Unfortunately it coincided with a branch visit I had this week. Least fun car journey ever!


----------



## HopefulCookie

Emma 21 said:


> im under hospital care too with my blood clotting disoreder and 4 previous miscarriages but this time they are not doing any bloods scns etc til 12 weeks still gotta wait til the 28th january... :(
> 
> finding it hard at the mo as my baby sis lost her baby at 6 weeks 1 week before i found out i was pregnant with this baby and she hates me ... infact i quote she said on christmas day i hope ur dirty bas***d little sprog dies..
> 
> it really hurt as im not allowed to post pics on facebook as im being insensitive and feel i cant enjoy my preg as a result

That's horrible. I hope nothing of the sort happens to you and your baby. She's just bitter. Its understandable she's upset but she should seek your support instead of hurting you like that. That's just extreme. I'm sure she'll come around. Just focus on yourself and enjoy this pregnancy. You have every right to. 

This is just my perspective. Before getting pregnant in May 2012 and after the MC I didn't want to see updates about other people's pregnancies on facebook. It just hurt so much to see it. I know they were happy but I had longed to be pregnant myself and wasn't and that hurt a great deal. Thankfully I am not pregnant again and all is well so far. I thought about posting a photo or saying something but I then remembered the me who had miscarried and her pain and decided it was best to just share my happiness with the people who'd appreciate it in person.

Anyways, happy and safe pregnancies to all of us.:flower:


----------



## Firsttimetoni

Hey all my EDD is 8/13/13 ....I'm tired and extreeeeeemely nervous but thankful!


----------



## THart

Ladies, I'm failry upset. I just got my referal for an obgyn and a later with the date of my us. it will be my first baby ever, and my first us isn't until 20 weeks! :( I guess it is fairly normal when your low risk in my area but I'm really disssapointed. I thought I would be like my SIL's and get one at 12 weeks.


----------



## Loubyroo

Where are you THart? That seems strange, have you considered a private scan?


----------



## THart

I'm in New Brunswick, CA. The hubby doesn't think its necessary, says that its too much money (about $150) and that if they made it for that far away that they must think things are going smoothly in the pregnancy. 

I'm just more dissapointed than anything else. I was looking forward to seeing my little blob.


----------



## Loubyroo

I am shocked! I can't imagine how your feeling, I am beside myself having to wait just another 3 weeks. Sorry Hun, I guess there should be some comfort in being classed as 'low risk' but I would deffo be getting the credit card out for a private scan x


----------



## Luckypawprint

I'm going for a private scan on Sunday. Just starting to worry too much.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I recently did some looking into how often you get an US during pregnancy. Stupid me, I thought they did one every monthly visit! But in doing that research, I found it's not at all uncommon for there only to be one during the entire pregnancy - the half-way one at 20 weeks. Not sure what your financial situation is THart, but $150 might well be worth your piece of mind.


----------



## Emma 21

past couple of days iv felt the baby move :) flutters and prods so im guessing either its because my dates are right and its cuz its my 4th baby. OR my dates are wrong because i had irregular bleeding before finding out i was pregnant with this one... what do you ladies think?


----------



## runnergrl

^^you must have your dates wrong. No way are you feeling baby move if you aren't 10 weeks yet. 

There is something to be said about the reassurance seeing your baby provides. I saw mine today and I feel soooo much better!


----------



## Pineapple1981

Emma 21 said:


> im under hospital care too with my blood clotting disoreder and 4 previous miscarriages but this time they are not doing any bloods scns etc til 12 weeks still gotta wait til the 28th january... :(
> 
> finding it hard at the mo as my baby sis lost her baby at 6 weeks 1 week before i found out i was pregnant with this baby and she hates me ... infact i quote she said on christmas day i hope ur dirty bas***d little sprog dies..
> 
> it really hurt as im not allowed to post pics on facebook as im being insensitive and feel i cant enjoy my preg as a result


This is truly sad to read. 

I fell pregnant 3rd time (all previous losses) and my Due date was the 24th June 2012. Not long after, my friend fell pregnant (both planned pregnancies) and her due date was the 9th July 2012.

Sadly mine didnt work out, But in all that time, I thought and was so happy for my friend as one miracle would make it. Funny enough, he came early (a bit prem (born at 2.1kg) and the day he was born? 24th June 2012. 

Oh boy, and yes I cried, like never before, but it was all tears of joy!!!! He made it.

The same friend fell pregnant prior to that (Dec 2011), same time as her sister, but unfortunately she lost the pregnancy in February. Her sisters baby "Lily" made it through.

My partners aunt's sister had 22 losses, 1 health baby boy, then fell pregnant with a baby girl and sadly passed away when giving birth.

I went for a bra fitting the other day, and the lady who measured me said her friend is also pregnant now and they are crossing fingers as she has had 16 losses and this is pregnancy no:17

Looong and very sad stories I know, But what I have learnt through all of this is that each and every baby born is an absolute miracle, to have a baby is most certainly not a given nor a right, but a blessing. Each with their own Destiny.

Your sister has no right to take her anger out on your little one, and I truly hope she will realize this very soon. 

Emma21, you have a wonderful pregnancy and show your pregnancy off as much as you feel fit. You are not responsible for your sisters loss. If she is afraid of what she might see on FB then she should stay off it and not punish others. She is most certainly not the only whom has had a loss.


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> holy cow, I am so bloated tonight!!!!! I look like I am 6 months preggo! What in the world??


LOL, I had exactly the same thing happen last night to me. It seemed to have settled a little by this morning, but kinda started again tonight. Sooo who knows.


----------



## katerdid

THart said:


> Ladies, I'm failry upset. I just got my referal for an obgyn and a later with the date of my us. it will be my first baby ever, and my first us isn't until 20 weeks! :( I guess it is fairly normal when your low risk in my area but I'm really disssapointed. I thought I would be like my SIL's and get one at 12 weeks.

In the usa you should get the choice for a scan at 12 weeks. It's a testing scan, for downs and heart things. Nuchal testing it's called, or something like that. They have to offer it, but you can decline it. I would deffo ask.


----------



## jazzylady

Ah my scan is approaching, and I get terrible anxiety... 5 days.I am looking down to see a bump or something to know for sure that the little one is growing,but nothing..and when my symptoms disappear I get paranoid, same as with not finding the heart beat with the Doppler.
I am telling myself if the worse do happen, that there are so many other things I can do and that is not meant to be. I already think that I lost it.isn't that just pit full?
5 days...it will feel like 5 weeks.I will probably start crying like crazy 2 days before because I am thinking the worse.When I am thinking of that day my heart just feels squeezed.


----------



## Luckypawprint

They say extremely hard to find heartbeat on Doppler this early jazzylady. Try to relax. Other ladies have posted to say sharp drop off in symptoms and had scan baby was fine. Ur a bit like me, a worrier. I have convinced DH to go for a private scan as I have not even had preg confirmed other than poas at home! No bloods heartbeat checks or anything. I just want to know all ok in the oven!! Pm me if u ever wanna chat, I'm generally on twice a day at least xx


----------



## wontgiveup

Lets see My scan is monday and rather then focusing on the joy of seeing my baby, im stuck with welts the size of quarters and All over itchyness... Swelling of the hands, and the worry of harming my baby with the benadryl I was told by my doc to take.. I want to cry and cry but just one tear makes me break out more...


----------



## jazzylady

Luckypawprint said:


> They say extremely hard to find heartbeat on Doppler this early jazzylady. Try to relax. Other ladies have posted to say sharp drop off in symptoms and had scan baby was fine. Ur a bit like me, a worrier. I have convinced DH to go for a private scan as I have not even had preg confirmed other than poas at home! No bloods heartbeat checks or anything. I just want to know all ok in the oven!! Pm me if u ever wanna chat, I'm generally on twice a day at least xx

Thanks,that is so nice of you.And yes I worry about everything so far.oh well we will see in a few days.Countdown is on....
This appointment is very important to me because last time my baby measured a few days behind and his heart was just flickering. So I didn't had a strong heart beat.If everything is OK after this appointment, then I am sure mc chance drops a lot for me.


----------



## jazzylady

wontgiveup said:


> Lets see My scan is monday and rather then focusing on the joy of seeing my baby, im stuck with welts the size of quarters and All over itchyness... Swelling of the hands, and the worry of harming my baby with the benadryl I was told by my doc to take.. I want to cry and cry but just one tear makes me break out more...

I am sorry you have to deal with that.Good luck for Monday.


----------



## readynwilling

THart said:


> I'm in New Brunswick, CA. The hubby doesn't think its necessary, says that its too much money (about $150) and that if they made it for that far away that they must think things are going smoothly in the pregnancy.
> 
> I'm just more dissapointed than anything else. I was looking forward to seeing my little blob.

Im in canada - and you should get one at 12 weeks if you do the screening... thats where they test for markers for down syndrome. If you call your dr and tell them you want that test done they should send you for blood work and an us HTH :)


----------



## mrs n

Hey my edd is the 14 th August xx


----------



## Emma 21

thanks pineapple 1981 :D xx

https://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q549/yummymummy080911/IMG_0320_zps53feea04.jpg

here is my bump pic was taken at 9 +4 im supposedly 10 weeks today but with feeling movements im convinced they are wrong, i had coil out 27th september and as i had had sex that week they said they could not prevent immediate conception... i had 2 irregular bleeds one after 3 weeks and one after 10 days (november 4th) which is what they are basing the date of pregnancy on ... so technically i could be as much as 16 weeks but wont know until i have my scan on the 28th january


----------



## CaptainMummy

i wondered where this group had disappeared to!

Wontgiveup, good luck at your scan today! Hope everyhing goes well =)

As for me, I have been sooo ill the last week. Had the worst cold ever, which seemed to subside a bit yesterday, but in place of a horrible cold, I now have an even worse eye infection. Its horrible! I look like ive been punched in the face! Haha.
Getting my flu jag today.. How exciting! Lol.
Also, I actually spewed this morning. All Id had was a few sips of dds orange juice so it wasnt much, but it made me feel a bit relieved!

Next appointment February 6th, which will be my booking appointment and Ill be 11+4 I think. Hopefully get my scan shortly after that.

Hope everyone is keeping well :flower:


----------



## Luckypawprint

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> i wondered where this group had disappeared to!
> 
> Wontgiveup, good luck at your scan today! Hope everyhing goes well =)
> 
> As for me, I have been sooo ill the last week. Had the worst cold ever, which seemed to subside a bit yesterday, but in place of a horrible cold, I now have an even worse eye infection. Its horrible! I look like ive been punched in the face! Haha.
> Getting my flu jag today.. How exciting! Lol.
> Also, I actually spewed this morning. All Id had was a few sips of dds orange juice so it wasnt much, but it made me feel a bit relieved!
> 
> Next appointment February 6th, which will be my booking appointment and Ill be 11+4 I think. Hopefully get my scan shortly after that.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well :flower:

You may find they won't give u jab if u are just recovering from cold hunni. Xx


----------



## Loubyroo

Morning ladies! I have my booking appointment this afternoon and will hopefully get a date for my first scan. I am so excited and a little nervous. I am still pretty symptom free so very nervous it's because my hormone levels aren't high enough, made the incredibly stupid mistake of looking up mmc last night and frightened myself! Will the midwife be able to tell me my hormone levels from my urine sample?


----------



## readynwilling

Loubyroo said:


> Morning ladies! I have my booking appointment this afternoon and will hopefully get a date for my first scan. I am so excited and a little nervous. I am still pretty symptom free so very nervous it's because my hormone levels aren't high enough, made the incredibly stupid mistake of looking up mmc last night and frightened myself! Will the midwife be able to tell me my hormone levels from my urine sample?

No - i think they can only tell hormone levels from bloodwork :( i hope everything is ok!


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck to all you ladies with appointments today. I have my next one on Wed and it feels like a lifetime away. My nausea is still there but has gotten a bit better up until last night. I have come to realize that if I eat anything made with tomato paste or sauce, I get the worst acid reflux. I felt so horrible I just went to bed to sleep it off. I hope I feel normal soon enough so I can start enjoying making dinner for me and dh and going back to eating healthy because right now the thought of salads and fish turns my stomach.


----------



## jazzylady

I sleep sleep and more sleep.I notice since I am pregnant have the weirdest dreams and lots of it.
Scan in 2 days.
Touching down my belly like 3 fingers above the hair line I feel something rounding there and hard.I can't see it yet,because my bloat is so big above,but I can feel it...hope that is the start for a bump.

I just ordered hot and sour soup from my Chinese.... Yummy


----------



## jazzylady

Loubyroo said:


> Morning ladies! I have my booking appointment this afternoon and will hopefully get a date for my first scan. I am so excited and a little nervous. I am still pretty symptom free so very nervous it's because my hormone levels aren't high enough, made the incredibly stupid mistake of looking up mmc last night and frightened myself! Will the midwife be able to tell me my hormone levels from my urine sample?

Good luck.tell us details when you are back


----------



## Loubyroo

Hello all, booking appointment done! It was really just form filling and blood / urine tests and more information booklets to take away etc. but the great news is I have my scan date, 31st Jan!! Can not wait :dance:

The midwife was really nice and put my mind a little more at ease about my lack of symptoms, she said I should just thank my lucky stars that I am not sick as a dog :haha:

Anyway, I am now back on :cloud9: and hoping the next couple of weeks fly by so I can finally see my little bean.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## jazzylady

Loubyroo said:


> Hello all, booking appointment done! It was really just form filling and blood / urine tests and more information booklets to take away etc. but the great news is I have my scan date, 31st Jan!! Can not wait :dance:
> 
> The midwife was really nice and put my mind a little more at ease about my lack of symptoms, she said I should just thank my lucky stars that I am not sick as a dog :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I am now back on :cloud9: and hoping the next couple of weeks fly by so I can finally see my little bean.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Why they don't make you a scan now?is not all part of prenatal care?
I think I will get Wednesday blood +urine,a pap smear, scan,weight talk...


----------



## SMGP

My first appointment is wednesday and I am so nervous! More excited though! Did they give you your hcg levels at the appointment? Did they use a doppler to try and find the heartbeat? Eeekkkk! I am so nervous and excited! The girl I spoke with on the phone said I will just meet with a nurse on wednesday to do blood work then will meet with obgyn next Tuesday.


----------



## Loubyroo

No she didn't check my hcg levels, said that they don't tend to during routine antinatal care because its such a variable. She didn't use a Doppler either just filled in all my paperwork and took blood / urine samples. I have to wait another couple of weeks before I can know for sure everything is ok and as it should be (can't come quick enough!!)


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone! Hope you all are doing great! I have really started to feel miserable this past week! Today is dhs birthday, it's taking everything I have to get ready for dinner tonight at his brothers. No one knows I'm pregnant so this should be interesting! I feel like the worst wife, I've pretty much just slept these past few days. Ugh I can't wait to get out of the first trimester! It's so worth it in the end though :)


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> I sleep sleep and more sleep.I notice since I am pregnant have the weirdest dreams and lots of it.
> Scan in 2 days.
> Touching down my belly like 3 fingers above the hair line I feel something rounding there and hard.I can't see it yet,because my bloat is so big above,but I can feel it...hope that is the start for a bump.
> 
> I just ordered hot and sour soup from my Chinese.... Yummy

I have the same, really weird dreams and a lot of them throughout the night. I seem to wake every few hours too. Thinking maybe its natures way preparing me for the night feeds to come, well so I tell myself anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Pineapple1981

Loubyroo said:


> Hello all, booking appointment done! It was really just form filling and blood / urine tests and more information booklets to take away etc. but the great news is I have my scan date, 31st Jan!! Can not wait :dance:
> 
> The midwife was really nice and put my mind a little more at ease about my lack of symptoms, she said I should just thank my lucky stars that I am not sick as a dog :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I am now back on :cloud9: and hoping the next couple of weeks fly by so I can finally see my little bean.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

I am pretty much the same, i really don't have many symptoms to be honest, which got me worried. But I just keep telling myself I am one of the lucky ones. (As I had a scan last week and all was 100%) But you just never know, from now till 12 weeks (first week of Feb) is really a long time to wait for another scan. So till then I shall just sleep and sleep :) as that seems to be the one symptom i do have and I do well


----------



## ChaseThisLite

KelseyK said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you all are doing great! I have really started to feel miserable this past week! Today is dhs birthday, it's taking everything I have to get ready for dinner tonight at his brothers. No one knows I'm pregnant so this should be interesting! I feel like the worst wife, I've pretty much just slept these past few days. Ugh I can't wait to get out of the first trimester! It's so worth it in the end though :)

You already gave him the best birthday present he could ask for. Take it as easy as you like!


----------



## SMGP

Loubyroo said:


> No she didn't check my hcg levels, said that they don't tend to during routine antinatal care because its such a variable. She didn't use a Doppler either just filled in all my paperwork and took blood / urine samples. I have to wait another couple of weeks before I can know for sure everything is ok and as it should be (can't come quick enough!!)

I have my appt with my ob next week so hopefully she will tell me something then if the nurse can't on Wednesday!


----------



## PrincessJJ

I'm due 19th August!xxxx


----------



## Luckypawprint

Md too so far princessjj


----------



## SMGP

Anyone in this thread NOT suffering from ms? I have had two very small bouts of it that lasted no more than an hour! I know I am probably just one of the lucky ones, but it is still weird.


----------



## runnergrl

I havent thrown up in days! (and I hope I didnt just jinx myself for saying that) I feel a lot better than I did last week. I have been extremely tired lately, but I am sure it is because we are in the middle of moving and all that comes with it on top of working full time. I am SO JEALOUS of all of you ladies who get to sleep when you want! Enjoy it please!!!!!! I have to get up every day for work at 4:45! Dont have my next appt till Jan 25. I will be 10 weeks and 5 days. you dont think they will do the nuchal scan that time do you? Maybe I will get two! One that day and another two weeks later!


----------



## BbWishin

I have not had any ms only a little nausea when I haven't eaten in awhile. Other than being tired and some mood swings when my blood sugar drops, I have not had much for symptoms. I was worried about it at first but I had my first scan last week and talked to my re about it. She told me that more women than we realize don't have a lot of the symptoms out there. Unfortunately I am currently sick so I am more tired than normal.


----------



## SMGP

runnergrl said:


> I havent thrown up in days! (and I hope I didnt just jinx myself for saying that) I feel a lot better than I did last week. I have been extremely tired lately, but I am sure it is because we are in the middle of moving and all that comes with it on top of working full time. I am SO JEALOUS of all of you ladies who get to sleep when you want! Enjoy it please!!!!!! I have to get up every day for work at 4:45! Dont have my next appt till Jan 25. I will be 10 weeks and 5 days. you dont think they will do the nuchal scan that time do you? Maybe I will get two! One that day and another two weeks later!

Haha, that is what my friend of 3 says! She keeps telling me she wishes she would have slept more when she was pregnant with her first cause she couldn't at all with 2nd and 3rd. 
I am not sure about your scan, it seems like even around the US it is different for everyone! I have seen women gat them at 6 weeks and another woman was saying she did not get her first until 20 weeks! I am 9 weeks tomorrow and have my first appointment tomorrow then another one with ob next Tuesday. I am hoping they will at least do a vaginal us at one of them!


----------



## Pineapple1981

I've not had any MS. Just the odd wave of nausea when i haven't eaten which disappears within 20 minutes after I have eaten. So i think I am one of the lucky ones. They say that it can be hereditary , so if your mum didn't have MS then it could explain why you may not have MS.

I just feel tired and the odd itchyness on my tum and boobies ( guess its the growing of both), which i then just moisturize.

Either than that, if this is how bad pregnancy gets then I can understand some woman having 16 kids lol :coffee:


----------



## wontgiveup

hey ladys wante to update
The hives have gone away, my hands were left bruised.. Doc gave me Zertec
to keep them under control :)
all bloods came back negative except for (?) dont no what it was called but I have a double gean that puts me at risk for preclapsia Blood Clots and placenta eruption..I should be good as long as i take my baby asprin.. Baby looks great and he is measureing perfect.. Heart Rate 170 Im 8wks 1days Well im 8wks 2 days but thats what the baby was measureing :)
It was such a relief to see are baby and to here to doc say everythig looks great and the baby is due Aug 25th 2013
 



Attached Files:







are little baby.png
File size: 111.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emma 21

my recurring knee problem is back courtesy of weight gain in pregnancy lol, my kids are ill and whingy too im sooo tired. Im 10 weeks 2 days today and its really taking its toll with 3 trips up the school a day


----------



## Loubyroo

Wontgiveup, that's fantastic news about your scan, looks beautiful. I can not wait until my scan two weeks on Thursday, I will be 11+6 by then so will hopefully get a great mug shot :haha:


----------



## Pineapple1981

wontgiveup said:


> hey ladys wante to update
> The hives have gone away, my hands were left bruised.. Doc gave me Zertec
> to keep them under control :)
> all bloods came back negative except for (?) dont no what it was called but I have a double gean that puts me at risk for preclapsia Blood Clots and placenta eruption..I should be good as long as i take my baby asprin.. Baby looks great and he is measureing perfect.. Heart Rate 170 Im 8wks 1days Well im 8wks 2 days but thats what the baby was measureing :)
> It was such a relief to see are baby and to here to doc say everythig looks great and the baby is due Aug 25th 2013

Congratulations on your beautiful scan.


----------



## Hope1409

wontgive up congrats on your scan! i have my next appointment tomorrow and hope everything has been progressing ok.

i am almost 11 weeks and i thought my nausea would be getting better but i feel the last few days it has been worse! and not to mention i have started to have acid reflux!!! any of you ladies have suggestions on how to sooth acid reflux?


----------



## jazzylady

wontgiveup said:


> hey ladys wante to update
> The hives have gone away, my hands were left bruised.. Doc gave me Zertec
> to keep them under control :)
> all bloods came back negative except for (?) dont no what it was called but I have a double gean that puts me at risk for preclapsia Blood Clots and placenta eruption..I should be good as long as i take my baby asprin.. Baby looks great and he is measureing perfect.. Heart Rate 170 Im 8wks 1days Well im 8wks 2 days but thats what the baby was measureing :)
> It was such a relief to see are baby and to here to doc say everythig looks great and the baby is due Aug 25th 2013

Congrats to your scan.glad everything is fine!soon we will be out of this scary time.
Good luck to everyone else who have their scan tomorrow. Myself included.. But I am scared..so see will see


----------



## wontgiveup

Hope1409 said:


> wontgive up congrats on your scan! i have my next appointment tomorrow and hope everything has been progressing ok.
> 
> i am almost 11 weeks and i thought my nausea would be getting better but i feel the last few days it has been worse! and not to mention i have started to have acid reflux!!! any of you ladies have suggestions on how to sooth acid reflux?

Ask doc for Ranitidine and take 2 tums before every meal and 2 more at bed time, I buy the wintergreen tums there not bad and keep heart burn away. :)
Don't drink orange juice like i do lol it only makes i worse, its he acid in it. Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## wontgiveup

oh and SMGP I thought he would have to do a vaginal ultrasound but he did a abdominal one and we heard the heart beat and everything... :) so maybe they can make a little easier on you, hope you get your scan soon, my next scan isnt till 20wks, but My next appointment is 2-12-13


----------



## Emma 21

wont give up congrats on ur scan

i bought my pushchair


----------



## SMGP

wontgiveup said:
 

> oh and SMGP I thought he would have to do a vaginal ultrasound but he did a abdominal one and we heard the heart beat and everything... :) so maybe they can make a little easier on you, hope you get your scan soon, my next scan isnt till 20wks, but My next appointment is 2-12-13

Oh you are so lucky! My appointment tomorrow is just blood work and I meet with ob a week from today so hopefully she will do something then!


----------



## SMGP

P.s. your scan looks awesome!!!!


----------



## CordeliaJ

My midwife told me that after my 12 week scan I won't have another one until 20 weeks. So does that mean even though they could probably tell the gender by 16 weeks, I have to wait until 20 to find out? That seems a bit mean.


----------



## katerdid

CordeliaJ said:


> does that mean even though they could probably tell the gender by 16 weeks, I have to wait until 20 to find out? That seems a bit mean.

Well the whole medical purpose for a scan at 20 weeks is to make sure that the baby is growing properly; its an anatomy scan. The gender is just a bonus.


----------



## readynwilling

yes there are measurements that need to be taken at 20 weeks - most places will let you book your 20 week scan sometime between 18-22 weeks.


----------



## Pineapple1981

CordeliaJ said:


> My midwife told me that after my 12 week scan I won't have another one until 20 weeks. So does that mean even though they could probably tell the gender by 16 weeks, I have to wait until 20 to find out? That seems a bit mean.

I did a private scan at 8+3 weeks then I will do my 12 week on NHS, another private at 16 weeks (for gender) then NHS at 20 weeks and another private 3D/4D at 24 weeks. 

So really you can have as many scans as you wish, if you pay for them, But on the NHS you will only get 2 unless you're a high risk pregnancy


----------



## wontgiveup

CordeliaJ said:


> My midwife told me that after my 12 week scan I won't have another one until 20 weeks. So does that mean even though they could probably tell the gender by 16 weeks, I have to wait until 20 to find out? That seems a bit mean.

lol yeah Im in the same boat! BOOOO! have you thought about doing a gender test from walgreens?


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh its so hard to make out were the baby is on my scan, I def see the yolk sac and then to the left is the baby, it looks so small.... I cant wait to see legs arms hands head all fingers and toes lol


----------



## runnergrl

wontgiveup said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> My midwife told me that after my 12 week scan I won't have another one until 20 weeks. So does that mean even though they could probably tell the gender by 16 weeks, I have to wait until 20 to find out? That seems a bit mean.
> 
> lol yeah Im in the same boat! BOOOO! have you thought about doing a gender test from walgreens?Click to expand...

what gender test from walgreens? Is it scientific or just for fun?


----------



## SMGP

Just had my first appointment today and the nurse told me that they only do one us at 20 weeks. I think I am definitely getting a private one done, maybe at 12-13 weeks. There is a place by my house that does 2d for like 60 bucks and 3D or 4D for like 120, so not bad at all! we are not finding out the sex, so we might just stick with 2D to make sure we don't see anything!


----------



## JessyG

I have my first midwife appt tomorrow but not expecting much from it just blood tests and medical history. Very nervous about my scan on Monday though. Yeah i wouldnt be able to wait until 20 weeks!


----------



## wontgiveup

Questin? My mothernlaw is the closet thing i have to a mom since my mother passed, We get along just fine, and respect all her insite On life.. shes a great help to us.
Ok so heres my question, She has asked us to stay with her for a few days after the baby is born... She has a big place with plenty of room But im just not sure, If we should just come home and get used to everything on are own, or stay with her so she can help, She talked more about it with allen and he said she made a good point, if the baby wont stop crying Or among many other things she would be able to reasure us everything is ok :) and i could sleep, but I know i wont sleep lol


----------



## runnergrl

wontgiveup said:


> Questin? My mothernlaw is the closet thing i have to a mom since my mother passed, We get along just fine, and respect all her insite On life.. shes a great help to us.
> Ok so heres my question, She has asked us to stay with her for a few days after the baby is born... She has a big place with plenty of room But im just not sure, If we should just come home and get used to everything on are own, or stay with her so she can help, She talked more about it with allen and he said she made a good point, if the baby wont stop crying Or among many other things she would be able to reasure us everything is ok :) and i could sleep, but I know i wont sleep lol

My opinion? Do not stay with her. You may get along great, and that is wonderful, but if you want to keep a good relationship with her, you need to set ground rules from day 1. Does she live far from you? could she come over for a few days to your place to help after the baby is born? I think that would be best for everyone. If you stay with her, you will have to go through adjustments twice. Once at her place (probably getting spoiled and getting to sleep far more than what your reality will be like at home) and then again when its just you and your DH. I would think you would want to get into your own groove as soon as you can. Take the help, for sure, but make sure it is on your terms....you are the mom.

My MIL and I have very differing opinions on just about everything and unfortunately she lives much closer than my mother so she is around my son a lot more than my parents are. SHe is a big help when I need her to be, but she is very pushy and likes to do things her way, which, more often than not, is completely different than mine. I have to remind her often that I AM THE MOM, not her, and my son is MY baby, not hers. Its very weird. I hope you dont have the same experience I have:) MIL's are interesting creatures.


----------



## wontgiveup

runnergrl said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Questin? My mothernlaw is the closet thing i have to a mom since my mother passed, We get along just fine, and respect all her insite On life.. shes a great help to us.
> Ok so heres my question, She has asked us to stay with her for a few days after the baby is born... She has a big place with plenty of room But im just not sure, If we should just come home and get used to everything on are own, or stay with her so she can help, She talked more about it with allen and he said she made a good point, if the baby wont stop crying Or among many other things she would be able to reasure us everything is ok :) and i could sleep, but I know i wont sleep lol
> 
> My opinion? Do not stay with her. You may get along great, and that is wonderful, but if you want to keep a good relationship with her, you need to set ground rules from day 1. Does she live far from you? could she come over for a few days to your place to help after the baby is born? I think that would be best for everyone. If you stay with her, you will have to go through adjustments twice. Once at her place (probably getting spoiled and getting to sleep far more than what your reality will be like at home) and then again when its just you and your DH. I would think you would want to get into your own groove as soon as you can. Take the help, for sure, but make sure it is on your terms....you are the mom.
> 
> My MIL and I have very differing opinions on just about everything and unfortunately she lives much closer than my mother so she is around my son a lot more than my parents are. SHe is a big help when I need her to be, but she is very pushy and likes to do things her way, which, more often than not, is completely different than mine. I have to remind her often that I AM THE MOM, not her, and my son is MY baby, not hers. Its very weird. I hope you dont have the same experience I have:) MIL's are interesting creatures.Click to expand...

luckly she is not pushy at all and is all about us learning things in are own way, Its just allen and i have no clue on what we are doing. We all get along great... Im sure i will be very overwhelmed and her help would be great, she wouldnt enter fear with the process but just be around for when we have questions.. No room at my house.. We live in a trailer she lives a big house :)!! And as far as the being able to sleep part, HAHAHAHA thats funny, I barely sleep as it is, im sure ill be up all night with baby just like i would here at home... You made a good point we would have to go throught adjustments twice TY


----------



## wontgiveup

Well apparently Its a topic i cant bring up with my husband, cause he gets all defensive.. I guess my opinon doesnt matter
Were going for 2 days, He said i think itll be good for you and stuff your going to be tired
I said im not going to be able to rest at someone elses house, And thats why i have you its a partner ship, Its for us to figure out.. 
I told him we would have to go through adjustments twice, he said you act as if were never going to leave her house when we are only going to be there for 2 days.
UGHHH realy Hes such a smartass!!!!!!!!! So much for talking to him about it


----------



## jazzylady

Happy just had my scan and everything is great.same due date august 19 th...I almost cried 
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0745.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## runnergrl

jazzylady said:


> Happy just had my scan and everything is great.same due date august 19 th...I almost cried

so happy for you! yay!


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> Happy just had my scan and everything is great.same due date august 19 th...I almost cried


Oh Wow its so clear, so happy for you!:happydance:

Its a pretty great feeling, did you see yours wriggle or move?


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Happy just had my scan and everything is great.same due date august 19 th...I almost cried
> 
> 
> Oh Wow its so clear, so happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> Its a pretty great feeling, did you see yours wriggle or move?Click to expand...

No,I was to busy asking the doc a lot of questions,saw a strong heartbeat but we will listen to it in 4 weeks with the Doppler. So yeah everything looks great so far.I got a flu shot, reading material and had to give lots of blood.I am so happy too,makes everything so real.


----------



## runnergrl

love the pic. what is in the bottom picture>? Maybe its my computer screen, but it looks really dark


----------



## Hope1409

Lovely scan pic!

My scan went amazing today! Our little walnut was moving around so much it was unbelievable! Dh was able to capture it on video so that is all I have been doing since we got home.


----------



## wontgiveup

Your scan looks greatv:) 
Well I'm going to agree with my husband , if it makes him feel more comfortable then ill go stay for a couple of days at moms, its about damn time he talked to me about it lol


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> love the pic. what is in the bottom picture>? Maybe its my computer screen, but it looks really dark

If you meant my picture,that is my couch,dark blue.


----------



## runnergrl

hahah!!!!! I thought it was two pictures! sorry:haha:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

runnergrl said:


> hahah!!!!! I thought it was two pictures! sorry:haha:

Don't feel bad - I thought the same thing. :haha:


----------



## jazzylady

Oh I see now why...because of the white frame.how is that called when the eyes "believe"they see something else?optical illusion? I don't remember


----------



## kerrbear7183

So glad to hear about all the good scans! How's everyone doing? Any new or worsening symptoms?


----------



## CaptainMummy

loving everyones scan pictures! Very jealous here =D

Well not alot is happening here, my symptoms have calmed down alot, still got slightly tender boobs, still tired but havent felt nauseous for a few days now. I am pretty constipated (tmi!) though and in the mornings my bladdwr hurts because im so desperate for a wee! Still got 3 weeks to wait for my booking appointment, dragging in!


----------



## Pineapple1981

Helloooo all :)

For me, well i have no symptoms left anymore. A bit scary to be honest as the symptoms in a way keeps the pregnancy "alive" for me. But now, its like I am not even pregnant.

Cant wait for a 12 week scan or just to hear a heart beat with Doppler.


----------



## runnergrl

Pineapple1981 said:


> Helloooo all :)
> 
> For me, well i have no symptoms left anymore. A bit scary to be honest as the symptoms in a way keeps the pregnancy "alive" for me. But now, its like I am not even pregnant.
> 
> Cant wait for a 12 week scan or just to hear a heart beat with Doppler.

I am exactly the same. I am no longer sick, my "bump" seems to have disappeared and i do not feel pregnant anymore. I have a whole week before my next appointment, I will be a nervous wreck till then. Praying for you and for my baby too..


----------



## jazzylady

Well I have to say I still have symptoms. Not all day long but definitely early in morning I get breast tenderness, back pain is always there too and so hungry that if I don't eat I get sick.
But I hope soon I will get a break too.


----------



## CordeliaJ

I certainly wish I didn't have symptoms. I pretty much cry on every one of my breaks at work because I feel so sick and so so tired :S


----------



## Emma 21

i feel sick am exhausted and my breasts are really tender its 11 days until my scan now i cannot wait


----------



## kerrbear7183

All my symptoms are still here and going strong. Nausea with occasional vomiting, fatigue, sore breasts, tender and sensitive nipples, and heartburn. I hope we all get some relief in the 2nd trimester from these symptoms. :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

Emma 21 said:


> i feel sick am exhausted and my breasts are really tender its 11 days until my scan now i cannot wait

11 days for me too. Yours on the 28th?


----------



## michelle01

Has anyone had any uncomfortable feeling in their stomach/abdomen area? I noticed it started a couple days ago and I wonder if it is stretching? It doesn't really hurt per se, but it just feels like my stomach is going to explode!

And I now have a bump! I didn't even start one with ds until around 16 weeks, but this time, it is so noticeable. Even one girl I work with pulled me aside today and asked me if I was pg. UGH!! I need to hide it better.


----------



## Loubyroo

I sometimes get an uncomfortable feeling but mine is most certainly trapped wind, I remember the feeling from after I had my appendix out, not a nice feeling with stitches! I feel like I am getting a small bump too although I do think mine is purely bloating at this stage


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Loubyroo! I did read it can be just bloat, so I wonder if that is what mine is. And I did read a lot that at this stage, there is stretching across your abdomen. It is just uncomfortable!!!


----------



## Emma 21

CordeliaJ said:


> Emma 21 said:
> 
> 
> i feel sick am exhausted and my breasts are really tender its 11 days until my scan now i cannot wait
> 
> 11 days for me too. Yours on the 28th?Click to expand...

yep hun monday the 28th sees like a lifetime away x


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> Pineapple1981 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo all :)
> 
> For me, well i have no symptoms left anymore. A bit scary to be honest as the symptoms in a way keeps the pregnancy "alive" for me. But now, its like I am not even pregnant.
> 
> Cant wait for a 12 week scan or just to hear a heart beat with Doppler.
> 
> I am exactly the same. I am no longer sick, my "bump" seems to have disappeared and i do not feel pregnant anymore. I have a whole week before my next appointment, I will be a nervous wreck till then. Praying for you and for my baby too..Click to expand...

I am right there with you praying for both. I am sure all will be well though. I think I am only paranoid due to my previous losses. 
But then this pregnancy does feel a whole lot different to my previous ones, So I am hoping thats the difference :)


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple1981 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo all :)
> 
> For me, well i have no symptoms left anymore. A bit scary to be honest as the symptoms in a way keeps the pregnancy "alive" for me. But now, its like I am not even pregnant.
> 
> Cant wait for a 12 week scan or just to hear a heart beat with Doppler.
> 
> I am exactly the same. I am no longer sick, my "bump" seems to have disappeared and i do not feel pregnant anymore. I have a whole week before my next appointment, I will be a nervous wreck till then. Praying for you and for my baby too..Click to expand...
> 
> I am right there with you praying for both. I am sure all will be well though. I think I am only paranoid due to my previous losses.
> But then this pregnancy does feel a whole lot different to my previous ones, So I am hoping thats the difference :)Click to expand...

Amen!


----------



## runnergrl

I heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler last night!!!!!!!!! Was the best, more reassuring sound ever. I am on :cloud9: today for sure!


----------



## Loubyroo

Wow! Where can I get my hands on one of these Dopplers??


----------



## runnergrl

Loubyroo said:


> Wow! Where can I get my hands on one of these Dopplers??

do a google search and buy it online. I have the sonoline brand, but there are so many options. Took about a week to get it in the mail and was around $30 if I remember correctly


----------



## Sooz

I had no idea there was another august thread running in here. Hi ladies, recognise a few names!

Im expecting number two on the 6th! :wave:


----------



## katerdid

That's fantastic runnergrl! I really wish I had a doppler, hubby is a spoil sport and won't let me buy one.


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> I heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler last night!!!!!!!!! Was the best, more reassuring sound ever. I am on :cloud9: today for sure!

Aaaaw That is absolutely amazing!!! 

I had a bit of bleeding and cramping this morning, My heart sank to the pits, so went to the EPU, they did a scan and Lucky baby is still wriggling about and heart is still going. 

I have the angel sounds Doppler, but still cant hear any heart beat, so i have ordered another one/type. I find the Angelsound one a bit big, so just waiting on delivery.


----------



## Pineapple1981

Sooz said:


> I had no idea there was another august thread running in here. Hi ladies, recognise a few names!
> 
> Im expecting number two on the 6th! :wave:

Hi Sooz, Welcome :)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

runnergrl said:


> I heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler last night!!!!!!!!! Was the best, more reassuring sound ever. I am on :cloud9: today for sure!

I can just imagine how good that made you feel! I'm more relaxed about things every day, but those worry moments are hard to kick, sometimes.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Runnergrl, that is amazing! I wish I had one, but its probably better that I dont!

Well today I felt sick enough that I had to run to the bathroom. I never vomited but was quite pleased that i felt like that.. It does get worrying when your symptoms just stop for a few days! 

All you ladies are so lucky to have had scans, or even have a date for your scan. I havent got a clue when mine will be yet! Anyone else not got an appointment for their scan?


----------



## katerdid

Me! Haven't got a clue when I'll get a scan. I'm dying for one, its so weird to only have a positive pee stick to let you know your preggers!


----------



## Loubyroo

31st Jan! 31st Jan!! 31st Jan!!!

Sorry, I am sooo excited :dance:


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> I heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler last night!!!!!!!!! Was the best, more reassuring sound ever. I am on :cloud9: today for sure!

I can't hear nothing with mine.I have the Baby Sound one.I hope next week maybe.
Happy for you!


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler last night!!!!!!!!! Was the best, more reassuring sound ever. I am on :cloud9: today for sure!
> 
> Aaaaw That is absolutely amazing!!!
> 
> I had a bit of bleeding and cramping this morning, My heart sank to the pits, so went to the EPU, they did a scan and Lucky baby is still wriggling about and heart is still going.
> 
> I have the angel sounds Doppler, but still cant hear any heart beat, so i have ordered another one/type. I find the Angelsound one a bit big, so just waiting on delivery.Click to expand...

Glad everything is fine though.what a scare!
I thought about ordering a different too.but maybe is no need,we see if this one I have start doing its job


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies! So I have officially started telling my side of the family that we are expecting. I told my older aunt this morning and will be telling my younger aunt tonight. Then tomorrow I have arranged a cousins dinner at our place where we will announce it to them. It feels nice not having to keep it a secret. We aren't going to do a FB announcement or anything like that, it's pretty much going to be a need to know basis and if people find out from other people, then so be it. 

Hope you lovely ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## jazzylady

Good luck with that. I can't wait to tell to everyone too.I kind of start liking keeping it secret though.I am thinking of their faces when they see me bigger and bigger and one day realizing that I am pregnant. Only 3 people know now.But yeah I will wait until the end of my 13 th week.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Can you ladies recommend a good, affordable doppler? There's so many to sort through!


----------



## Loubyroo

Ok I've just bought an Angelsounds Doppler off EBay for £13.50! Not going to try it until after my scan though


----------



## CordeliaJ

I thought the angelsounds doppler was useless at first, but I think you just have to get lucky. Find the right time of day.
I had a look for the LO this morning, and I found her quickly, she was really really loud. She stayed put for a good 30 seconds or so, but then disappeared completely. I looked for another few minutes or so, but it was like she had vanished. It unnerved me a bit, but I guess it means they really do have hiding places where you can't pick the HB up. I've also heard they don't like the sound of the doppler so they do run (swim ) from it.


----------



## Loubyroo

Aww, I can just imagine them turning their little backs on it!

I will be 12 weeks before I try mine so I am hoping it should be ok to find, hope it doesn't end up freaking me out!


----------



## Pineapple1981

Well, Yesterday morning I had a slight bleed and cramping, went to EPU for scan and baby was OK and sent home with thumbs up. 

But later in the evening I had another slight bleed and cramping. So I used my Angelsounds Doppler to see if I could find a HB. No such Luck. I tried again at 07:00 This morning and Nothing.

But I also bought another doppler (Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz) as I find the Angelsound a bit big making pinpointing really difficult as the base also pics up sounds.

This arrived this morning at 09:00 and Whoop Whoop I found HB.

So If i have to recommend a Doppler it would be the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz. You can also see the HB rate on the screen which you cant on the Angelsound, so I am definate sure it is the baba and not my HB, womb or anything else.

Baba was 171bmp this morning :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Pineapple1981 said:


> Well, Yesterday morning I had a slight bleed and cramping, went to EPU for scan and baby was OK and sent home with thumbs up.
> 
> But later in the evening I had another slight bleed and cramping. So I used my Angelsounds Doppler to see if I could find a HB. No such Luck. I tried again at 07:00 This morning and Nothing.
> 
> But I also bought another doppler (Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz) as I find the Angelsound a bit big making pinpointing really difficult as the base also pics up sounds.
> 
> This arrived this morning at 09:00 and Whoop Whoop I found HB.
> 
> So If i have to recommend a Doppler it would be the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz. You can also see the HB rate on the screen which you cant on the Angelsound, so I am definate sure it is the baba and not my HB, womb or anything else.
> 
> Baba was 171bmp this morning :)

were can i buy one at?


----------



## KelseyK

So I think I'm going to have to let the secret out that I'm pregnant... I'm really starting to show! I REALLY wanted to wait until week 13 but I don't think that is possible :( I'm about 105 and 110 at my heaviest and I always have a flat stomach and now there is definitely a bump there and everyone can see it. I'm also getting sick of lying.. My parents are making comments about me turning down drinks and everything lol. I guess this is it!

I guess the reason why I am so worried is because with my son I was only 20 and did NOT get a good reaction from my family, the babies father and I divorced 2 years ago. Now I'm 25 and so things are different but I am not married I am engaged.. DF and I are soooo happy and I just don't want anyone's negativity to get us down :(
 



Attached Files:







Note_20121213_221648_01.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10









Idea note_20130117_215908_01.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CordeliaJ

Pineapple1981 said:


> Well, Yesterday morning I had a slight bleed and cramping, went to EPU for scan and baby was OK and sent home with thumbs up.
> 
> But later in the evening I had another slight bleed and cramping. So I used my Angelsounds Doppler to see if I could find a HB. No such Luck. I tried again at 07:00 This morning and Nothing.
> 
> But I also bought another doppler (Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz) as I find the Angelsound a bit big making pinpointing really difficult as the base also pics up sounds.
> 
> This arrived this morning at 09:00 and Whoop Whoop I found HB.
> 
> So If i have to recommend a Doppler it would be the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz. You can also see the HB rate on the screen which you cant on the Angelsound, so I am definate sure it is the baba and not my HB, womb or anything else.
> 
> Baba was 171bmp this morning :)

That could actually be because you tried in the evening with angelsounds and morning with sonoline. I have never found mine in the evening, only morning. Try them at the same time to compare.


----------



## wontgiveup

KelseyK said:


> So I think I'm going to have to let the secret out that I'm pregnant... I'm really starting to show! I REALLY wanted to wait until week 13 but I don't think that is possible :( I'm about 105 and 110 at my heaviest and I always have a flat stomach and now there is definitely a bump there and everyone can see it. I'm also getting sick of lying.. My parents are making comments about me turning down drinks and everything lol. I guess this is it!
> 
> I guess the reason why I am so worried is because with my son I was only 20 and did NOT get a good reaction from my family, the babies father and I divorced 2 years ago. Now I'm 25 and so things are different but I am not married I am engaged.. DF and I are soooo happy and I just don't want anyone's negativity to get us down :(

Cute bump :)


----------



## katerdid

Kelsey, try not to let them get you down! My parents were downright rude when I told them (my Grandma told me I should get my tubes tied while I'm still in the hospital!). I'm married, already have one kid and own a house! They are just very negative ppl. 
Its rough when your parents aren't supportive, because you want your parents to be proud of you. But you just have to hope they come around when the baby is born. My family is in love with my son, and I'm sure they'll be just as pleased once my second is born. For now I just have to ignore them.


----------



## Pineapple1981

wontgiveup said:


> Pineapple1981 said:
> 
> 
> Well, Yesterday morning I had a slight bleed and cramping, went to EPU for scan and baby was OK and sent home with thumbs up.
> 
> But later in the evening I had another slight bleed and cramping. So I used my Angelsounds Doppler to see if I could find a HB. No such Luck. I tried again at 07:00 This morning and Nothing.
> 
> But I also bought another doppler (Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz) as I find the Angelsound a bit big making pinpointing really difficult as the base also pics up sounds.
> 
> This arrived this morning at 09:00 and Whoop Whoop I found HB.
> 
> So If i have to recommend a Doppler it would be the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz. You can also see the HB rate on the screen which you cant on the Angelsound, so I am definate sure it is the baba and not my HB, womb or anything else.
> 
> Baba was 171bmp this morning :)
> 
> were can i buy one at?Click to expand...




CordeliaJ said:


> Pineapple1981 said:
> 
> 
> Well, Yesterday morning I had a slight bleed and cramping, went to EPU for scan and baby was OK and sent home with thumbs up.
> 
> But later in the evening I had another slight bleed and cramping. So I used my Angelsounds Doppler to see if I could find a HB. No such Luck. I tried again at 07:00 This morning and Nothing.
> 
> But I also bought another doppler (Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz) as I find the Angelsound a bit big making pinpointing really difficult as the base also pics up sounds.
> 
> This arrived this morning at 09:00 and Whoop Whoop I found HB.
> 
> So If i have to recommend a Doppler it would be the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler 3mhz. You can also see the HB rate on the screen which you cant on the Angelsound, so I am definate sure it is the baba and not my HB, womb or anything else.
> 
> Baba was 171bmp this morning :)
> 
> That could actually be because you tried in the evening with angelsounds and morning with sonoline. I have never found mine in the evening, only morning. Try them at the same time to compare.Click to expand...

I Got both mine from Ebay (UK), but you can get them from Amazon (UK) too!


Well i tried both this morning (Angelsounds and Sonoline). With Sonoline I pretty instantly got the HB, with AS, still nothing. And I had a full bladder. Price wise, I paid the same for both.


----------



## jazzylady

So worried ladies.
Started to bleed tonight....only for 2 hours and just some drops.Heartbeat was there 165 but they couldn't find why I bleed.Now it stopped, only some dry blood is coming out.Diagnosis: threatening miscarriage.
So we will see.could be the beginning of the end.Glad that could see the bean one more time and the heartbeat.


----------



## Luckypawprint

Oh jazzy sorry to hear, try to take it easy. Remember they said 'threatened' doesn't mean it's 100% gonna happen. Be positive thoughts are with u. Xx


----------



## Loubyroo

Everything crossed for you and your bean Jazzy :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for you jazzy!!

Sorry you are worried about sharing such great news Kelsey! That's no good! Don't let anyone steal your joy!

Just curious, how old are you katerdid?


----------



## katerdid

Sending positive thoughts your way jazzy! Let's hope it was just one of those random pregnancy things and baby stays sticky! 

Runnergrl, I'll be 24 next month :thumbup:


----------



## runnergrl

Wow- ypu girls are so young! I'm jealous, I'm an old lady. 32!!


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> So worried ladies.
> Started to bleed tonight....only for 2 hours and just some drops.Heartbeat was there 165 but they couldn't find why I bleed.Now it stopped, only some dry blood is coming out.Diagnosis: threatening miscarriage.
> So we will see.could be the beginning of the end.Glad that could see the bean one more time and the heartbeat.

Jazzy, try not to worry, easier said than done. But you are at the exact same stage as I was a few days ago when i bled. once in the morning and once in the evening. 

Round about this stage it is very common to bleed. as this is when the Placenta is starting to take over from the yolk sac. 

Maybe this will also help
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...atistics-successful-pg-after-seeing-hb-2.html

I was told as long as you have a heart beat the chances are very low. Plus your HB is pretty strong, below 100 bpm is more of a concern but even then not the end.

However I am still praying for ALL of us to have a healthy and safe pregnancy, we still have tons of subjects to discuss :)


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> Wow- ypu girls are so young! I'm jealous, I'm an old lady. 32!!

LOL you and I both Well Ill be 32 in first week of March.


----------



## Loubyroo

Pineapple1981 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Wow- ypu girls are so young! I'm jealous, I'm an old lady. 32!!
> 
> LOL you and I both Well Ill be 32 in first week of March.Click to expand...

I will be 32 in September, perhaps we 'oldies' should start another thread?!? :haha:


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> So worried ladies.
> Started to bleed tonight....only for 2 hours and just some drops.Heartbeat was there 165 but they couldn't find why I bleed.Now it stopped, only some dry blood is coming out.Diagnosis: threatening miscarriage.
> So we will see.could be the beginning of the end.Glad that could see the bean one more time and the heartbeat.
> 
> Jazzy, try not to worry, easier said than done. But you are at the exact same stage as I was a few days ago when i bled. once in the morning and once in the evening.
> 
> Round about this stage it is very common to bleed. as this is when the Placenta is starting to take over from the yolk sac.
> 
> Maybe this will also help
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...atistics-successful-pg-after-seeing-hb-2.html
> 
> I was told as long as you have a heart beat the chances are very low. Plus your HB is pretty strong, below 100 bpm is more of a concern but even then not the end.
> 
> However I am still praying for ALL of us to have a healthy and safe pregnancy, we still have tons of subjects to discuss :)Click to expand...

Thank you.I know they said that stress will not cause a miscarriage, but high blood pressure will cause you to bleed.when I went to ER last night my pressure was high and so as my heart rate,been having stress all week about a issue, so now I just try to be calm and stay comfortable in bed this week.Stress is not good.
I don't bleed anymore,just a tiny drop of brown when I wipe.I can't go after my symptoms anymore because lately I didn't had much of those.


----------



## SMGP

Oh jazzy, I hope everything is okay. I know bleeding is common so hopefully everything is okay! Keep us posted! Thoughts and prayers!!


I will be 28 two weeks from today so I consider myself in the older group!! Haha. Way closer to 30 than 20. Haha


----------



## jazzylady

Thank you all for you're prayers! It feels good to know that some people mean good for you and your bean.
My husband will leave in the middle East in 3 weeks.I have nobody here because I moved from Germany in 2011.It will be so hard to cope with another miscarriage alone if is going to happen.
The good news is that the spotting is getting barely visible. So I hope for the best.Definitely have to go to my doctor next week.I will be turning 28 in 3 weeks.


----------



## Luckypawprint

When's ur next scan jazz?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

lol, I just turned 46, so how do you think I feel?


----------



## jazzylady

Well next week.I have to call Tuesday and see when they take me in.


----------



## Luckypawprint

That is a long wait :s


----------



## runnergrl

I will still be 32 when this baby is born, but barely. My birthday is in October. 

I heard baby's heartbeat again last night, but I'm having some really strange, kinda painful cramps on my right side today. Anyone else, is this normal? Very stabby feeling..


----------



## KelseyK

I'm having that today too runnergirl, maybe we're just growing :) its been so uncomfortable that I've just been taking it easy today.

I'll be 26 when baby is born :)


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> I will still be 32 when this baby is born, but barely. My birthday is in October.
> 
> I heard baby's heartbeat again last night, but I'm having some really strange, kinda painful cramps on my right side today. Anyone else, is this normal? Very stabby feeling..




KelseyK said:


> I'm having that today too runnergirl, maybe we're just growing :) its been so uncomfortable that I've just been taking it easy today.
> 
> I'll be 26 when baby is born :)

I'll be 32 when baby is born. Started trying straight after my 30th. But time has flown!

Cramping, yup ive been getting them. And then the 2 x spotting. Last night my belly was Gigantic and hard and felt like my skin was being pulled apart. But today I noticed I seem to have a good few blue veins mainly on the sides of my tummy and a couple in front. So All in all, heading for 12th week where baby will be moving upwards so im guessing this is where all the cramping is from.

I keep hearing Baba's heart but only for a wee couple of secs, He/she is pretty fast at moving away from the doppler. So I let it be, as long as i can hear 2 seconds of HB I am fine with that :)


----------



## jazzylady

I still can't hear the HB with mine.but I have a cheap one and not as strong,I should had read the reviews before buying it.
Any tips how you find the HB on the doppler?


----------



## runnergrl

It's lower than you would think. Try searching around your pubic hair line. Ad be patient! Spend time on each spot before moving your wand. And use TOnS of gel! Not enough will prevent you from hearing it for sure. 
Good luck!


----------



## Hope1409

Ill be turning 30 in March but was 28 when we first started trying. Time sure does fly!

Ladies we are almost out of first tri :)


----------



## Loubyroo

I will still be 31 when my baby arrives, but only just as my birthday is at the end of September.


----------



## lexey_7

Hi 

I wanted to join in please. I'm due the 19th xxx


----------



## runnergrl

lexey_7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to join in please. I'm due the 19th xxx

welcome, and happy 10 weeks! you and I share a due date (for now:))


----------



## CaptainMummy

Keeping everything crossed for you and your baby, Jazzy!

I will be 25 in July.. I feel old. I guess i still feel like Im 19! I was 22 when I had dd, and will be 25 with this one 

My symptoms have basically vanished. Im kind of panicking but im prettt sure i had basically no symptoms last time! Still have 2 weeks until my booking appointment, yawn!

On a better note, my dd is 2 today! 
And on a not so better note.. She got a furby and its doing my head in!


----------



## runnergrl

LOL! No annoying toys allowed for my son's birthday in March. We will be getting him a big boy bed and asking that people get him books to build his library instead of toys. We already have way too many toys.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Have anyone's symptoms come back really badly? I had nausea and vomiting everyday and vomiting about 3-4 days a week from 6 weeks to 9 weeks. Then it tailed off, the last week and a bit, no vomiting, just the occasional nausea. But this morning I ate some Alpen, and about 15 minutes later I was hurling my guts up, way more than I have this entire pregnancy. I had some yesterday and it was fine, anyone else had anything like that? I'm hoping tomorrow isn't going to be the same, I was so late for work.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Jazzy- Hope everything goes well with your next scan! I'm keeping my FXd for you.

Lexey- Welcome!

AFM- I've been so tired lately that I haven't been able to keep up with everything on here! Hope all you ladies are doing well. And since age seems to be a recent discussion (lol) I am 25, but will be 26 when baby is born. :)


----------



## runnergrl

CordeliaJ said:


> Have anyone's symptoms come back really badly? I had nausea and vomiting everyday and vomiting about 3-4 days a week from 6 weeks to 9 weeks. Then it tailed off, the last week and a bit, no vomiting, just the occasional nausea. But this morning I ate some Alpen, and about 15 minutes later I was hurling my guts up, way more than I have this entire pregnancy. I had some yesterday and it was fine, anyone else had anything like that? I'm hoping tomorrow isn't going to be the same, I was so late for work.

so sorry! mine seems to have gone for the time being. But there was a time, between 6-8 weeks where I was sick every day and had it coming out both ends. I had to pull over at gas stations while driving to puke in their bathrooms!

Hope it eases soon hon and goes away completely with the end of first tri!


----------



## mon_ami

Just checking in with everyone. SO READY to be done with first tri! We bought and moved into our first house this weekend- no easy task when you're as tired as I have been. My husband has been wonderful and taking on so much extra since I mostly just sleep. 

It's exciting to see all of us getting closer and closer though!


----------



## jazzylady

My symptoms are back...I had to puke today in the car into my husbands coffee cup...
Tomorrow I have to go to doctor,so I hope everything is fine again and what happened on Saturday was just something harmless.


----------



## kerrbear7183

jazzylady said:


> My symptoms are back...I had to puke today in the car into my husbands coffee cup...
> Tomorrow I have to go to doctor,so I hope everything is fine again and what happened on Saturday was just something harmless.


It's a good thing the symptoms are coming back!


----------



## CaptainMummy

hehe Jazzy I cant imagine puking into a coffee cup! At least you have the reassurance from the sickness though! Its horrible at the time, but it does give you a bit of relief as its an amazing sign everything is well!


----------



## jazzylady

he he i think i could puke even in a bottle,the coffee cup was the only think we had in the car better then to stick the head out throw the window,in the traffic and letting it out.



Who has a bump?I have one but is bloat,even when I weak up is there but I am pretty sure is just bloat.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I remember a few months back my sister was driving me somewhere and a guy in the passengers seat in the car ahead puked out the window... I couldnt velieve it! The car was moving and it was so funny! Disgusting, yes... But i couldnt help but laugh!

I dont have a bump really.. When i take a picture, i guess i gave a really tiny one but its not noticable at all to anyone other than me =) i didnt get a noticable bump until at least 20 weeks with my dd


----------



## jazzylady

Well they all say second time you get sooner a bump.was hopping to start happening by now.


----------



## katerdid

I have a bump! Its a small bump and only ppl who know me notice it as I'm a tiny gal. But its there when I wake up, so I'm pretty sure its not bloat. 

Spoiler
https://i47.tinypic.com/33be0xy.jpg


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey Jazzy, was it your scan today?


----------



## jazzylady

Everything is good and great.Doc found the heart beat with the Doppler right away.they don't know why I had the bleeding. So I just have to take it easy.
I also found the beat with my doppler, it didn't took long.Hubby is so proud  

How is everyone doing?

Thank you for the prayers!


----------



## jazzylady

katerdid said:


> I have a bump! Its a small bump and only ppl who know me notice it as I'm a tiny gal. But its there when I wake up, so I'm pretty sure its not bloat.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i47.tinypic.com/33be0xy.jpg

So cute!
I have a tummy like that too,I just can't figure out if is bloat or not.is definitely there in the morning but if I suck it in it goes away


----------



## CaptainMummy

Jazzy, so happy everything went well for you today!

Here is my tummy this evening! Not sure if its bump or bloat.. it was after dinner but I also had just peed! sorry if its huge!

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/735240_454509094603951_1178322800_n.jpg


----------



## Loubyroo

jazzylady said:


> Everything is good and great.Doc found the heart beat with the Doppler right away.they don't know why I had the bleeding. So I just have to take it easy.
> I also found the beat with my doppler, it didn't took long.Hubby is so proud
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Thank you for the prayers!

Oh that's great! I am so relived for you! Just one of those things but I could really feel your worry. Really pleased all is well.


----------



## jazzylady

OK I try to make a pic of my bump now


----------



## jazzylady

So this is my bump.looks a lot bigger in the picture.. Wow
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0247.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## runnergrl

Wow- that's impressive! This is mine from yesterdayhttps://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/E06DC795-50BD-4B40-B0DF-9C951EDEC07A-750-0000003B15DEBAD7.jpg


----------



## runnergrl

And yes, I copied Katerdid;)


----------



## kerrbear7183

jazzylady said:


> Everything is good and great.Doc found the heart beat with the Doppler right away.they don't know why I had the bleeding. So I just have to take it easy.
> I also found the beat with my doppler, it didn't took long.Hubby is so proud
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Thank you for the prayers!


Glad everything went well! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I won't have a bump for a loooong time!


----------



## runnergrl

I didn't till 18/19 weeks with my son. I feel like I already look that way now!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I feel like I'll never have one! I'm overweight so I know it will take longer. I just hope it shows up at some point.


----------



## Loubyroo

Wow, Jazzy that's a great bump! Are you sure there aren't two in there?!?

I don't show at all yet, just a little bloated like I ate too much


----------



## katerdid

Haha love it runnergrl! I've started a trend :winkwink:

I love all your bumps! Seriously one of the best things about being pregnant (until you get too big and can't bend lol)


----------



## jazzylady

Loubyroo said:


> Wow, Jazzy that's a great bump! Are you sure there aren't two in there?!?
> 
> I don't show at all yet, just a little bloated like I ate too much

Nope not two!
I don't know how much is bump and how much is bloat:wacko:


----------



## jazzylady

Sorry Katerdid, wish you lots of baby dust in the future.


----------



## jazzylady

Hhhhhmmm where is everybody today?could use some talking..


----------



## runnergrl

jazzylady said:


> Sorry Katerdid, wish you lots of baby dust in the future.

did I miss something????


----------



## katerdid

I went in for a check up this morning. They tried to find the heartbeat with a doppler but failed. An ultrasound showed my baby's heart stopped almost two weeks ago. I've had no bleeding yet, so its a devastating wait for my body to pass it all out.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Katerdid, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Hope1409

Katerdid I am soo soo sorry!!! I hope you have your rainbow baby very very soon Hun!


----------



## kerrbear7183

katerdid said:


> I went in for a check up this morning. They tried to find the heartbeat with a doppler but failed. An ultrasound showed my baby's heart stopped almost two weeks ago. I've had no bleeding yet, so its a devastating wait for my body to pass it all out.

:hugs: I am so sorry. :(


----------



## Luckypawprint

Oh katerdid! So sorry :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

I responded in your journal Kait. I will send you a PM in a few days. I am so sad for you :cry:


----------



## BbWishin

I am so sorry katerdid :hugs:


----------



## Loubyroo

Oh Katerdid, I am so sorry, how awful.!


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

:hugs:I'm so sorry Katerdid....it's so difficult and I completely understand the devastating feeling you're going through right now as I found out the same thing two weeks ago. You're def not alone and there is so much support on here and if you need anything please don't hesitate to pm me!! Sending you a huge hug :hugs:


----------



## Emma 21

TXRunnerGirl said:


> :hugs:I'm so sorry Katerdid....it's so difficult and I completely understand the devastating feeling you're going through right now as I found out the same thing two weeks ago. You're def not alone and there is so much support on here and if you need anything please don't hesitate to pm me!! Sending you a huge hug :hugs:

im sooo sorry for all the losses :(


----------



## CaptainMummy

Oh no Kater, im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## jazzylady

Am I the only one who didn't spread the big news?
My husband told a few people,family and friends so I guess he did it for me.I still have to announce on Facebook but scared about doing it.maybe I should wait until 13 weeks?!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I have only told people who were very close to me and asked them to keep it to themselves for now. I am going to wait until week 13 to tell more people.


----------



## jazzylady

ChaseThisLite said:


> I have only told people who were very close to me and asked them to keep it to themselves for now. I am going to wait until week 13 to tell more people.

I guess I would do the same.
February 12 that will be my next scan,I would be 13w and a little bit.


I would do some baby shopping soon.I can't wait. Making a registry online is kind of hard I like seeing the stuffs before,if I would knew the gender would be a lot easier to find a theme for the nursery.


----------



## runnergrl

I'm not telling anyone until 12/13 weeks. Only my boss knows and I had to tell him. No one else knows


----------



## KelseyK

I'm so sorry Katerdid <3 My thought are with you <3

I have been having some sharp stabbing pains in my uterus, they last a couple of seconds but stop me in my tracks. It's mostly on my left side but has been happening all over. I'm getting worried. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Hope1409

only my immediate family knows and a few close friends. we plan to tell dh aunts in the coming week but we still ask them to keep it to themselves. i am not going to announce on fb....i have actually blocked my wall so no one can post any comments on there. those that need to know will know, fb friends aren't really "friends" lol. i actually only have my fb account active because of my business page. 

on another note, i am watching tv and someone is eating a hot dog.....i want one now!!!


----------



## Luckypawprint

Kelseyk I have been having a few of those really intense for about 5 sec then back to normal. Hoping they are just stretching pains. No bleeding or anything so hope all is ok!! Scan next wed. Starting to dream things have gone wrong!!!! :s


----------



## kerrbear7183

Kelsey- I've had pains similar to that on and off. My doctor said it's normal and is from everything stretching and growing.

Has anyone felt any type of movement as early as 12 weeks? I'll be 12 weeks on Saturday and starting yesterday I felt some fluttering and a rolling feeling in my pelvic area. I'm wondering if it could be baby or if it's something else I'm feeling.


----------



## CaptainMummy

i have tol immediate family abd my 2 besties, same with oh. I am going for a scan tomorrow (eek!) and MAY tell people if it goes well.. I am absolutely terrified because for the last 2 weeks ive had zero symptoms and I just cant get excited at all. Im honestly expecting baad news which is why I couldnt wait for my nhs scan.. That wont be for another 3-4 weeks and i cant wait that long!


----------



## CordeliaJ

I'm 12 weeks today, and I think yeah you can feel a bit of fluttering. Although, I have to say, whenever I feel anything, it's just uncomfortable. I'm sure I'll get used to it, but I feel like she moves around a lot in there!


----------



## CaptainMummy

ladies, i have booked a private scan for tomorrow 11.40am, uk time. Im absolutely terrified because i seriously dont feel pregnant :/ please keep your fingers crossed and hopefully i will be updating with some good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Loubyroo

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!

OK, so my AngelSounds doppler arrived the other day and it was my intention not to use it until after my scan next week, just in case I couldn't find a heart beat and scared myself silly...but, I couldn't resist and today had a go and I only heard my little beans tiny heart beat!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

I am so happy I could burst! I know he / she is still there dispite my complete lack of any symptoms whatsoever.

Next Thursday can not come quick enough, just want to see my baby now even more than before it's crazy how we are never satisfied :haha:


----------



## Luckypawprint

Mrsmurphy2b I got a scan just at 9 weeks and it was amazing enjoy 2m and post pics!!!! (Fingers crossed 4u!!)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Kerrbear, Reba, my surrogate has been feeling that fluttery feeling as well. She's been pregnant before and knows what it feels like. I love to have the reassurance of knowing my little boy is in there moving around!


----------



## kerrbear7183

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> ladies, i have booked a private scan for tomorrow 11.40am, uk time. Im absolutely terrified because i seriously dont feel pregnant :/ please keep your fingers crossed and hopefully i will be updating with some good news tomorrow xx

Good luck! I'll be praying for a wonderful scan. I'll check back tomorrow as soon as I can to see how it went. 11:40am your time is about 6:40am my time and I will definitely be sleeping in tomorrow, lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

CordeliaJ said:


> I'm 12 weeks today, and I think yeah you can feel a bit of fluttering. Although, I have to say, whenever I feel anything, it's just uncomfortable. I'm sure I'll get used to it, but I feel like she moves around a lot in there!


It was definitely a weird feeling. It wasn't like anything I had felt before so I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Loubyroo said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!
> 
> OK, so my AngelSounds doppler arrived the other day and it was my intention not to use it until after my scan next week, just in case I couldn't find a heart beat and scared myself silly...but, I couldn't resist and today had a go and I only heard my little beans tiny heart beat!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> I am so happy I could burst! I know he / she is still there dispite my complete lack of any symptoms whatsoever.
> 
> Next Thursday can not come quick enough, just want to see my baby now even more than before it's crazy how we are never satisfied :haha:


That's so exciting! We've talked about ordering a doppler at some point, but just haven't decided.


----------



## kerrbear7183

ChaseThisLite said:


> Kerrbear, Reba, my surrogate has been feeling that fluttery feeling as well. She's been pregnant before and knows what it feels like. I love to have the reassurance of knowing my little boy is in there moving around!

Thanks! With this being my first pregnancy that made it this far, I don't know what to expect as far as movements. I'm glad to feel it though! I'm happy that Reba is feeling it, too! :)


----------



## jazzylady

I can't wait to start feeling normal again.I couldn't eat much today and when I tried I end up with the head over the toilet.So still have symptoms, I hope they will start to substitute soon.I feel heavy already,getting out of the bed (i have a very tall bed,might need pet stairs later)or stairs leave me without breath already.




And ..just happened again.I can't keep anything inside.morning sickness is getting worse at almost 11 weeks?


----------



## Luckypawprint

Jazzy are u taking anything to help with sickness?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Jazzy- I hope it gets better for you soon. Can your doctor prescribe you something? On and off my nausea gets really bad. It's been that way since about 6 weeks.


----------



## CordeliaJ

jazzylady said:


> I can't wait to start feeling normal again.I couldn't eat much today and when I tried I end up with the head over the toilet.So still have symptoms, I hope they will start to substitute soon.I feel heavy already,getting out of the bed (i have a very tall bed,might need pet stairs later)or stairs leave me without breath already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ..just happened again.I can't keep anything inside.morning sickness is getting worse at almost 11 weeks?

I'm sorry hun, it's no fun to be feeling sick, I am still very sick too.
I had bad sickness from week 6 to week 9, then it subsided for a few weeks, then came back at week 11 with a vengeance. A few of my friends that have been pregnant say that while it varies from person to person, it does usually subside somewhere in the second trimester. Fingers crossed that ours goes away soon!! Hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## bellablue

Hope all you ladies are doing great!

11 weeks just getting over being nauses and feeling sicky was like week6-10

never had it with my daughter not once feeling good again had appt yesterday everything great


----------



## jazzylady

No not taking anything,hope today will be better.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Had my scan today and everything was great! measuring bang on 10 weeks and couldnt be happier :) had to get an internal ultrasound as I have a retroverted uterus but we got a couple of great pics :D

I guess I am just one of the lucky ones who doesnt get morning sickness! I have been sick once this whole pregnancy and thats all! Will add pictures shortly :D


----------



## jazzylady

Awesome! Glad everything went well.Next scan at 13 weeks too?
If we past that one the scary time is over:thumbup:


----------



## Luckypawprint

Yeah so happy for you!!!


----------



## Luckypawprint

jazzylady said:


> No not taking anything,hope today will be better.

If it gets too had see doc, was the only way I could keep food down. Xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

jazzylady said:


> Awesome! Glad everything went well.Next scan at 13 weeks too?
> If we past that one the scary time is over:thumbup:

yeh i havent got a date for my proper scan but im assuming it will be between 13/14 weeks. I am so tempted.to tell everyone about my pregnancy but im trying my vest to wait until.the next one!
Cant wait to get out of first tri!


----------



## Luckypawprint

I'm with u on that!!! This is v.stressful and just when u r so tired and sick , it's like everything at once!!!!


----------



## Emma 21

i have bad sickness too and the exhaustion is extreme.. i got my scan on monday sooo nervous even tho i feel flutters and know he/she is fine i hate waiting i wanna see my baby :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

MrsMurphy- Glad the scan went great!


----------



## MamaTex

Whoah! So much to catch up on. Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend. For those of you frozen in place by the snow and cold, stay warm. We had a high of 82 down here. I had to put my Ac on. It gave me a taste of what I can expect in the summer months. It will not be pleasant. 

Yay for everyone's positive scans :)


----------



## Pineapple1981

Hey All

Been away for a few days. Got a lot of catching up to do :)

Firstly truly sorry to hear of the loss Katerdid. I am just sorry that there isn't anything I can say which could ease the pain for you. But know you are in all of our thoughts. 

I have had a few scares , 2x spotting and 1x bleed. Went to EPU and HB was still there and all fine. Not had any probs in that region since.

Had my bloods taken and my 12 week scan booked 7th Feb. Cant wait for that :) 

Morning sickness? I've not had any what so ever in this pregnancy. But what I did have was a bit of light headedness, motion sickness if that makes sense? But discovered recently that's down to my very low blood pressure, so been munching on the odd packet of salted crisps and that seems to do the trick.

All in all, what I can say: Having suffered consecutive losses, and with this pregnancy not having much at all in the way of symptoms, experienced spotting, bleeding and cramping. Baby's heart is still beating away and all is great. And this pregnancy has just passed all of my previous ones. :happydance:

There is always hope :)


----------



## Pineapple1981

Just saw a Poll on MS and thought to share as it is one of the biggest symptoms in our current trimester :) And I have to say Interesting to read

How did morning sickness affect your pregnancy?

First trimester - I frequently felt sick but didn't throw up (26%)
First trimester - I frequently threw up (12%)
First & second trimester - I frequently felt sick but didn't throw up (6%)
First & second trimester - I frequently threw up (9%)
All through pregnancy - I frequently felt sick but didn't throw up (3%)
All through pregnancy - I frequently threw up (6%)
I only occasionally felt sick but never threw up (11%)
I only occasionally felt sick or threw up (6%)
I never felt sick or threw up (15%)
I had Hyperemesis Gravidarum (8%)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Id put myself in 'occasionally felt sick but never threw up'

From weeks 5-7 i felt slightly nauseous in the mornings but only got sick once. It didnt really affect me because as soon as i ate somehing i felt much better! Since then, i havent felt sick at all which is quite nice!


----------



## Loubyroo

I am in the lucky 15% (so far) never felt sick or threw up


----------



## CordeliaJ

I had my scan today, haven't uploaded the pic yet. I seem to be measuring 12 weeks 6 days, 3 days ahead, is that usual? It's good because I feel like I've skipped my 12th week and will be 13 weeks tomorrow, but I just wondered why that happens I guess. Anyone know? Fortunately everything looked great although she said that she couldn't get a very clear picture because I had just gone to the loo. Why didn't she tell me not to go? No one told me that!


----------



## aimee21

Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here for a little while. Just been feeling so tired and worried about everything. Hope everyone is doing well! I used to have anxiety before I got pregnant and I think it is coming back now as I am worried about everything!

Can i ask a question please? About 3 weeks ago I went out for a sit down dinner party at a posh hotel and was served rare beef steak which I had literally 2 small bites of (round the edge) before just leaving it and eating the vegetables instead!

Since then I have been paranoid that I have got Toxoplasmosis and I am constantly googling about it and have read so many stories about how bad it can be and how dangerous it is. I wish I had never eaten any of the steak but at the time I hadn't told anyone about my pregnancy so felt really rude not even trying it!

How likely is it that I have now got Toxoplasmosis and do you think I should go and get tested for it or am I being overly paranoid over 2 tiny mouthfuls? 

The soonest I can see my doctor is end of February! Please help! x


----------



## Pineapple1981

Loubyroo said:


> I am in the lucky 15% (so far) never felt sick or threw up

I am not sure if I am the same as you with the Lucky 15% or if I am 

I only occasionally felt sick but never threw up (11%)

As I am not sure if my "felt sick" was sick or just my low BP. Either way I had the odd time here and there where i would feel little dizzy/light headed, which didnt make me feel the best.


----------



## runnergrl

Drinking water helps lower your BP, I just discovered. Did you all know that us pregnant women should be drinking close to a GALLON of water every day?? holy cow, that's a lot of water!


----------



## kerrbear7183

My doctor told me to drink about 3 liters of fluid (mostly water) in a day. They said over the summer to increase to closer to a gallon. Right now I drink at least eight 8 oz cups of water a day plus I drink a mixture of water and gatorade or watered down lemonade. My doctor said I get more fluids in than most other women she sees.


----------



## runnergrl

kerrbear7183 said:


> My doctor told me to drink about 3 liters of fluid (mostly water) in a day. They said over the summer to increase to closer to a gallon. Right now I drink at least eight 8 oz cups of water a day plus I drink a mixture of water and gatorade or watered down lemonade. My doctor said I get more fluids in than most other women she sees.

Thats great! good for you! I know I was drinking more water when we had the fridge with the water dispenser. We just have tap water now unless we purchase water bottles, but I HATE doing that! Our tap water is disgusting. I have been drinking quite a bit of Gatorade too because of that. I know I can do even better though


----------



## Emma 21

CordeliaJ said:


> I had my scan today, haven't uploaded the pic yet. I seem to be measuring 12 weeks 6 days, 3 days ahead, is that usual? It's good because I feel like I've skipped my 12th week and will be 13 weeks tomorrow, but I just wondered why that happens I guess. Anyone know? Fortunately everything looked great although she said that she couldn't get a very clear picture because I had just gone to the loo. Why didn't she tell me not to go? No one told me that!

haha congrats hun thats crazy our scans were on the same day and i thought i was 12 weeks but im also 12 + 6 how mad is that?


----------



## Emma 21

heres my lil thumper. I had my scan today thiking i was 12 weeks . i am 12 +6 and due on the 6th August :) 

baby was lying o its tummy cuddling the placenta


----------



## CordeliaJ

Emma 21 said:


> View attachment 557289
> 
> 
> heres my lil thumper. I had my scan today thiking i was 12 weeks . i am 12 +6 and due on the 6th August :)
> 
> baby was lying o its tummy cuddling the placenta

Oh lovely!

Snap, I'm due on the 6th August too, they changed my dates on my scan today as well. :)


----------



## jazzylady

How is everyone doing?so just entered the 11 th week:thumbup:and thinking of when my appetite will finally return. I wasn't that much of a eater before but I know I don't eat that much now.nothing really taste good.


----------



## Hope1409

Jazzy I'm right there with ya! 12 weeks and I thought for sure I would be wanting food but nope, still nothing really appeals to me. And on top of it all my heartburn has returned! I feel worse today than I have this entire pregnancy so far. I hope it passes soon!!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

runnergrl said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor told me to drink about 3 liters of fluid (mostly water) in a day. They said over the summer to increase to closer to a gallon. Right now I drink at least eight 8 oz cups of water a day plus I drink a mixture of water and gatorade or watered down lemonade. My doctor said I get more fluids in than most other women she sees.
> 
> Thats great! good for you! I know I was drinking more water when we had the fridge with the water dispenser. We just have tap water now unless we purchase water bottles, but I HATE doing that! Our tap water is disgusting. I have been drinking quite a bit of Gatorade too because of that. I know I can do even better thoughClick to expand...

Our tap water is pretty bad, too. We don't drink it at all. The watered down Gatorade has been the easiest for me to drink with the nausea. I drink all the time at work because I'm constantly moving and it's so dry. It's when I'm off of work that I don't drink as much.


----------



## CaptainMummy

My appetite is similar to that of a starving pig! Haha i seem to be constantly hungry and graze all day. Loving fruit at the moment and have totally went off chocolate which cant be a bad thing at all!

my booking appointment is a week tomorrow.. Still seems an age away!


----------



## Luckypawprint

My booking appt is 2m and my appetite sucks! I have actually LOST weight not happy!!!


----------



## Emma 21

my main worry is rest at the moment as the placenta is low lying and they need it to move


----------



## jazzylady

Emma 21 said:


> my main worry is rest at the moment as the placenta is low lying and they need it to move

How they can move that?

Does anyone know how much testing for down syndrome cost?in internet I read about 300 to 400$,is that right?


Glad I am not the only one with low appetite, 2000 calories feels a lot to eat right now.


----------



## Emma 21

it can move naturally over time if not it can cause haemorraging n il need a csec


----------



## Hope1409

My cousin is having a c section on Thursday because her placenta never moved up. Her doc said it could be dangerous so he's not waiting for her to be forth weeks, I think she's either late thirty eight weeks or early thirty nine. My sister had the same thing with her second pregnancy but it moved up on its own and she was able to deliver naturally.


----------



## Pineapple1981

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> My appetite is similar to that of a starving pig! Haha i seem to be constantly hungry and graze all day. Loving fruit at the moment and have totally went off chocolate which cant be a bad thing at all!
> 
> my booking appointment is a week tomorrow.. Still seems an age away!

Snap, I am exactly the same :)Got my 12 week scan booked for the 7th Feb


----------



## Pineapple1981

Emma 21 said:


> it can move naturally over time if not it can cause haemorraging n il need a csec

Shall be crossing all for ya :thumbup:


----------



## Emma 21

thanks girls. i know il be induced at 38 weeks anyhow because of my blood clotting disorder, but id rather deliver naturally than have a c sec because with 3 kids to look after. its taking its toll im exhausted and every twinge is so worrying x


----------



## CordeliaJ

Hope1409 said:


> My cousin is having a c section on Thursday because her placenta never moved up. Her doc said it could be dangerous so he's not waiting for her to be forth weeks, I think she's either late thirty eight weeks or early thirty nine. My sister had the same thing with her second pregnancy but it moved up on its own and she was able to deliver naturally.

The exact same thing happened to my aunt. They said the placenta was too low and she had to have a c-section. She point blank refused (she's a nurse herself) and delivered naturally. It was all fine, so I think they just try to encourage the c-section because it's safer, not an absolute necessity.


----------



## jazzylady

I just had this morning my first Braxton Hicks. I think it happens when the bladder is full.was cool to feel it.I know is true now that you feel with the second one everything earlier.


----------



## kerrbear7183

The new things for me are my abdominal muscles are sore, my lower back is a little sore, and my shoulders and upper back are stiff on and off. I'm hungry a little more often, too. 

How's everyone doing? Anyone's nausea improving?


----------



## Luckypawprint

Mine had improved but have had a couple of bad days the last couple :( hope it's not coming back!!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Is anyone having difficulty breathing? I feel like I have pressure on my chest and I need to take deep breathes at times. My friend who just had a baby says its normal and that she had it too, but not sure if I should be worried? Any of you ladies experience this?


----------



## jazzylady

I am not getting sick but I might if I force myself to eat to much.I can't stand smells like dog or seafood.I have hard breathing too,especially when I have to go up and down the stairs.is getting worse after lunch or dinner.


----------



## Pineapple1981

Hope1409 said:


> Is anyone having difficulty breathing? I feel like I have pressure on my chest and I need to take deep breathes at times. My friend who just had a baby says its normal and that she had it too, but not sure if I should be worried? Any of you ladies experience this?




jazzylady said:


> I am not getting sick but I might if I force myself to eat to much.I can't stand smells like dog or seafood.I have hard breathing too,especially when I have to go up and down the stairs.is getting worse after lunch or dinner.

Yup, I have the same, going up stairs, always out of breath. A little too personal probably, but the other night whilst uh hum i really could not breath at all. I felt like I was suffocating. 

But this is all because our hearts are working much harder. We have something around 40% blood to pump round, so we are literally exercising all the time and building a baby by just sitting


----------



## ChaseThisLite

jazzylady said:


> I just had this morning my first Braxton Hicks. I think it happens when the bladder is full.was cool to feel it.I know is true now that you feel with the second one everything earlier.

I had to google Braxton Hicks - at first I thought it was a euphemism for something dirty!


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having difficulty breathing? I feel like I have pressure on my chest and I need to take deep breathes at times. My friend who just had a baby says its normal and that she had it too, but not sure if I should be worried? Any of you ladies experience this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> I am not getting sick but I might if I force myself to eat to much.I can't stand smells like dog or seafood.I have hard breathing too,especially when I have to go up and down the stairs.is getting worse after lunch or dinner.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I have the same, going up stairs, always out of breath. A little too personal probably, but the other night whilst uh hum i really could not breath at all. I felt like I was suffocating.
> 
> But this is all because our hearts are working much harder. We have something around 40% blood to pump round, so we are literally exercising all the time and building a baby by just sittingClick to expand...

Yeah you are right that and I think that after the meal the body is so busy with digesting too,especially when the stomach and everything else is pushed up...ughhh,after I eat I have to lay down.


----------



## jazzylady

ChaseThisLite said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> I just had this morning my first Braxton Hicks. I think it happens when the bladder is full.was cool to feel it.I know is true now that you feel with the second one everything earlier.
> 
> I had to google Braxton Hicks - at first I thought it was a euphemism for something dirty!Click to expand...

I was surprised myself when I realize what it was.is normal as long as they are not coming all the time.but I never thought that I will feel them so early.


----------



## jazzylady

Does anybody feel in the morning,when they wake up,that the bump is hard but just like one side?it goes away but just wondering why it happens... My bump finish two fingers below my bellybutton.  how big is your bump,ladies?


----------



## CordeliaJ

To be honest I never feel my bump in the morning, I'm always in a rush to get to work. Mine is also 2 fingers below my belly button, although my whole abdomen has increased. I'm starting to feel like a whale! Also out of breath a lot lately.


----------



## Hope1409

im really still not showing. i mean when i look at my stomach from the side, i can see a small curvature from my pubic bone upward but i am still able to wear my jeans and fitted shirts without looking pregnant.

maybe i will inflate overnight, lol? i have plenty of time to show i guess! :)


----------



## runnergrl

my bump is pretty prominent. starts off small, but by the end of the day, its in charge, lol! I can barely see my feet anymore at the end of the day. Ill post a pic..


----------



## runnergrl

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/1B5257D2-86EF-44B8-83AF-AE317F1E89D6-7350-0000074E32E054EE.jpg

Yep, not even 12 weeks. 3rd pregnancy


----------



## runnergrl

My avitar pic though, was just taken on Sunday and I am hiding my bumb with my arm and the flowey shirt


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/1B5257D2-86EF-44B8-83AF-AE317F1E89D6-7350-0000074E32E054EE.jpg
> 
> Yep, not even 12 weeks. 3rd pregnancy

Awww that is so cute!
My husband was making fun of me because I need to use the mirror to shave,tmi,sorry


----------



## runnergrl

lol!:haha:

does anyone else have terrible gas???


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> lol!:haha:
> 
> does anyone else have terrible gas???




jazzylady said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/1B5257D2-86EF-44B8-83AF-AE317F1E89D6-7350-0000074E32E054EE.jpg
> 
> Yep, not even 12 weeks. 3rd pregnancy
> 
> Awww that is so cute!
> My husband was making fun of me because I need to use the mirror to shave,tmi,sorryClick to expand...

Lovely bump you have there :)

Well, im starting to find it difficult to reach my toe nails, so i am thinking no more nail varnish :nope:

I have to admit i do feel pretty big in the evenings. In the mornings I am fine, as if I am not pregnant, in the evenings i look like a whale. Yup i suffer from a lot of gas, so heres hoping im not loosing a lot of it during sleep lol :blush: 
Well OH hasnt mentioned anything


----------



## Pineapple1981

This is what I look like in the evenings, massive
 



Attached Files:







Bump31012013.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









Bump31012013b.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hope1409

your bumps are all so adorable. i will post mine once i have one, lol. 

since you guys brought up shaving and using a mirror (sorry tmi)....how in the world do you ladies pee in those tiny cups when you go to the docs office? i mean right now its fine cuz i can bend over and see where to aim my cup, but whats going to happen when my stomach is huge and i cant do that anymore? lol. Am i silly to be thinking of this....sometimes it gets everywhere at this stage, i can imagine when i cant see where i aim!!!! oh boy!


----------



## runnergrl

LOL!!! mine is so bad that I have to walk out of the spot I was in when it came out, LOL!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Pineapple1981 said:


> This is what I look like in the evenings, massive

love it pineapple!


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> LOL!!! mine is so bad that I have to walk out of the spot I was in when it came out, LOL!!!

Ha ha yeah I know exactly what you mean :blush:


----------



## kerrbear7183

In about 14 hours I have my next OB appt. It'll be my 12 week appt and they'll just be checking everything and listening to the hearbeat with a doppler. I'm pretty overweight so I hope that doesn't cause too much of a problem for them to listen to it. :shrug:


----------



## Loubyroo

Hello ladies, so jelious of your gorgeous bumps!

I have my scan in an hour...Eeeeck!


----------



## runnergrl

yay for scans today ladies! be sure to report back!


----------



## KelseyK

runnergrl said:


> lol!:haha:
> 
> does anyone else have terrible gas???


Yes!! My stomache has hurt so bad all morning! I had to get a kidney ultrasound today and the guy kept pressing on my stomache! It hurt so bad, I was so afraid I was going to let one or in his face lol it was awful! 


I have an ob appt today, no ultrasound but hoping to hear babies heartbeat! !


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> yay for scans today ladies! be sure to report back!

Hear Hear!, Ditto this :)


----------



## Loubyroo

Well I've had my scan and I can say it was one of the most uncomfortable but euphoric experiences of my life! The midwife informed me that my womb is tilted backwards (quite common apparently) which makes it harder to see the baby on a ultra sound so I was sent off to drink more water and I had already had 3 pints! 20 minutes and one incredibly full bladder later we tried again an saw my very active little bean all arms and legs thrashing about, it was amazing!! Unfortunately my little bean was so active and mischievous that it wouldn't keep still long enough for a really good look so the midwife has arranged for me to come back in a couple of weeks for another scan, she assures me that everything looks absolutely fine and there is no reason for concern she just wants a clearer look when my womb will have moved into a better position.

Anyway, here he / she is...

https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/1stScan310113_zps60dd3723.jpg


----------



## KelseyK

Yay!! What great news!!!


----------



## Pineapple1981

Awww, really really Sweet! I think its lovely to know how active they are too! Even if it makes getting images a little tough. 

Really happy for you x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Loubyroo thats a gorgeous picture! I have a retroverted uterus too, found out at my private scan on saturday but i got told to do the opposite... I had to empty my bladder and got a vaginal ultrasound. The difference in quality was unreal! Did they tell you when he uterus moves to a normal position?

also, all the bumps are beautiful ladies =D mine is nothing special, but i can feel my uterus (i think!)

Have my booking appointment on wednesday, ill be 11+4. Do you think they will listen for a hb? Im kind of guessing they wont be able to find it due to my tilted uterus, but i could be (and hopefully am) totally wrong.


----------



## Loubyroo

She was going to do a viginal ultra sound if they still couldn't get a good picture but luckily got a good enough look with a really full bladder.

She didn't say exactly when my uterus would move just that it would, although I am going back for another scan in two weeks (when I am 14 weeks) and she expects to get a better look so I am guessing it will start moving within two weeks.

Don't worry about not finding the HB due to your tilted uterus as I've heard my babies HB a few times on my own Doppler at home before I knew about my tilted uterus, it did take some time to find but I beleive it always does.


----------



## Pineapple1981

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Loubyroo thats a gorgeous picture! I have a retroverted uterus too, found out at my private scan on saturday but i got told to do the opposite... I had to empty my bladder and got a vaginal ultrasound. The difference in quality was unreal! Did they tell you when he uterus moves to a normal position?
> 
> also, all the bumps are beautiful ladies =D mine is nothing special, but i can feel my uterus (i think!)
> 
> Have my booking appointment on wednesday, ill be 11+4. Do you think they will listen for a hb? Im kind of guessing they wont be able to find it due to my tilted uterus, but i could be (and hopefully am) totally wrong.

I am pretty sure they will find it at 11+4, even if they have to do an internal scan. :) And you will be over the moon!

I know my uterus aint tilted, but with my first pregnancy they picked the HB up at 5 and half weeks via internal scan. So I would say at 11.4 you have a lot more baby to pick up (as mine was only 1mm in size)


----------



## Pineapple1981

Just a website I like looking at if anyone is interested in

https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=8&day=18&year=2013
Obviously this is mine but you can put your own EDD.

I love the pictures and they have a few stats.


----------



## jazzylady

This is my evening bump.I don't feel as big in the morning though.
Hope everyone else is doing good.Congratulations to the new scans!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0749.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KelseyK

I am so happy!! I got to see my baby today! I went in thinking it was just a normal appointment and I would at least get to hear the heartbeat but my dr informed me that they so ultrasounds at every appointment!!!!! YAY!! Heartbeat looked and sounded beautiful :) 150's :)

Any guesses for gender?!
 



Attached Files:







11weeks2.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 5









11weeks3.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KelseyK

jazzylady said:


> This is my evening bump.I don't feel as big in the morning though.
> Hope everyone else is doing good.Congratulations to the new scans!

love it!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Loubyroo- Glad the scan went well (even with having to drink so much). :)

Kelsey- That's awesome news! I wish my doctor would do ultrasounds at every appt.


----------



## jazzylady

KelseyK said:


> I am so happy!! I got to see my baby today! I went in thinking it was just a normal appointment and I would at least get to hear the heartbeat but my dr informed me that they so ultrasounds at every appointment!!!!! YAY!! Heartbeat looked and sounded beautiful :) 150's :)
> 
> Any guesses for gender?!

Oh so cute!so big already too.I will say girl...but what do I know?


----------



## runnergrl

I say girl too. No reason though :)


----------



## jazzylady

Is it usually in US to find out the gender in a routine prenatal visit or is something that we have to do and pay extra?


----------



## KelseyK

Thanks ladies :) I hope it is a girl! I couldn't believe how much the baby was moving!! The dr was laughing bc she couldn't get a pic!


----------



## kerrbear7183

jazzylady said:


> Is it usually in US to find out the gender in a routine prenatal visit or is something that we have to do and pay extra?

All my friends found out at a regular OB visit.


----------



## KelseyK

jazzylady said:


> Is it usually in US to find out the gender in a routine prenatal visit or is something that we have to do and pay extra?

You usually find out at your 20 week anatomy scan... that is where they look at everything and take measurements. It's easy to tell at that point so they will take a quick peek and let you know.

Doctors will tell you though that the main reason for the 20 week is not about the gender but the health of the baby. My son had his legs soooo tightly crossed the whole time we couldn't find out so I paid for a private one where the goal WAS to find the gender no matter what or how long it took lol 

You should find out at 20 weeks :)


----------



## jazzylady

Thank you ladies  
Was hopping sooner,so I can start buying stuff....that is like 8 weeks from now.


----------



## KelseyK

15 weeks + is a great bet at getting a good gender shot, if you want one early you can always do a private scan :)


----------



## runnergrl

I found a clinic here that will do an early gender scan for $50. I am seriously considering because my OB is very strict on waiting till 20 weeks. I know its just an extra few weeks, but I dont know if I will be able to hold out!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I would be dying if I didn't know already. I'm sure I would pay to find out as soon as possible. Kelsy, I was going to guess a boy because that's what I always guess :haha: but since you want a girl, I'll make an exception and guess it's a girl!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm not too good on the gender guesses, lol. So I don't know what to guess.

I'm staying team yellow with this pregnancy. :)


----------



## runnergrl

kerrbear7183 said:


> I'm not too good on the gender guesses, lol. So I don't know what to guess.
> 
> I'm staying team yellow with this pregnancy. :)

so your ticker thing says you are in 2nd tri, but I thought that didnt start till 13 weeks? or is it 12? does anyone know?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've seen some tickers say 12 weeks while others say 13 weeks. I'm not counting myself out of the first trimester until tomorrow when I'll be 13 weeks. :)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

runnergrl said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too good on the gender guesses, lol. So I don't know what to guess.
> 
> I'm staying team yellow with this pregnancy. :)
> 
> so your ticker thing says you are in 2nd tri, but I thought that didnt start till 13 weeks? or is it 12? does anyone know?Click to expand...

If you follow the 'calender' method, the 2nd tri starts with week 13. If you follow the 'development' method, it starts with week 12 because that's when the actual baby starts stage two of development. I'm waiting for week 13 to have my actual 'celebration' but mentally, I'm realizing he's effectively 2nd trimester as of this morning.


----------



## KelseyK

Every doctor I've had says the first trimester ends at 13 weeks and 6 days


----------



## runnergrl

interesting how many different variations there are.. Ill go with 13 weeks:)


----------



## jazzylady

I just googled that and it is all over the place.12,13,13.3,14...so who knows!?I was happy how I will hit 12 week mark next week but now I am like "in between"if you know what I mean(confused)lol  

I think because LMP if you take 2 weeks,at 12 weeks you are actually 10 weeks.so that is why many say that second trimester it starts at 14 weeks.

But who knows?I want it to be 12 weeks.


----------



## kerrbear7183

It can be confusing so I say count it whenever you want it to be. Whether it's 12, 13, or 14 weeks. I officially counted today as the end of the 1st trimester. I was hoping that would be accompanied by decreased nausea, but it's actually getting worse!


----------



## Loubyroo

Next Friday will be the start of my second Tri for me, week 13


----------



## Hope1409

I had the downs scan yesterday and the baby looked great! i still had to do the bloodwork as well but so far so good :) baby was sleeping so the tech kept prodding at my belly until he woke up, rubbed his eyes and started moving like crazy! haha it was amazing!


----------



## Loubyroo

Aw Hope that's great! It's amazing isn't it, my little bean was doing the Hokey Cokey!!


----------



## jazzylady

Ah I am always hungry!ALWAYS
I can't eat big meals but I eat like 6,7 times a day and drink lots of milk.
My scan is on the 12th,I will be 13w2d then...I can't wait.


----------



## Hope1409

im not always hungry, but i do need to eat fulfilling meals otherwise my acid reflux starts acting up. my next scan in on the 22nd....soooo far away :/ i hope that we can find out the sex by then, i will be 16 weeks then. If he's not able to see it then i may just book a private scan so i can find out before my bday in march.


----------



## Luckypawprint

jazzylady said:


> Ah I am always hungry!ALWAYS
> I can't eat big meals but I eat like 6,7 times a day and drink lots of milk.
> My scan is on the 12th,I will be 13w2d then...I can't wait.

I've mine on the 13th wohoo but I got to see bubs on booking in appt last week too !


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all.

My nausea and sickness has pretty much stopped since a week ago. However, i still have trouble with my evening meal in that i never know what i want, not much sounds/smells appealing.
EXCEPT for greasy take away food such as fish n chips, indian, chinese etc. Its so hard to not eat 2 or 3 of these a week (or more!).

Before being pregnant i enjoyed a takeaway meal once every week or two and i am a healthy weight.

Anyone else experiencing this? What do you think it means my body is craving/lacking? Would have thought a sensitive stomach would put me off such food?!


----------



## Loubyroo

I am exactly the same Stella, I find food shopping really difficult at the minute because nothing (decent) appeals!


----------



## CaptainMummy

stella, i still get a takeaway once a week. Not every week but i dont deny myself the pleasure if i really want one! Im also a healthy weight. Its fine if its only an occasional treat!

I cant really help though, i have been eating everything and havent went off food at all (apart from chocolate). Sometimes my oh makes dinner or really wants somehing, so i just eat it even if its not appealing!

roll on wednesday.. At least i will get a timeframe of when my scan will be (hopefully!)


----------



## Pineapple1981

I get the evening munchies. During the day I am fine, dont really eat, then in the evening from about 10pm, i eat tons, but lots of very small and different things.

Like i will have a banana, then 15 min later i will have an orange, half hour later i want a peanut butter sandwich. And then I will have some melon and then a tomato.

But I have the same problem, nothing really appeals to me. I thought i would do a roast dinner yesterday (roast chicken), well i didnt have much of it at all. I left the chicken, had a bout 3/4 small pieces of carrot, 2 small pieces of brocolli and a couple of roast potatoes. 

But saying that, i went to the shops and thought to get myself a pair of maternity jeans as what i have now is 1 size larger than my pre-pregnancy size. But I dont really have a bum at all, so its tight under my belly but loose on my butt.

Oh what a relief with the maternity jeans, i went a size down and they feel so so much more comfortable :)


----------



## jazzylady

Yeah maternity clothes are awesome now. I like to wear jogging pants a 
lot around the house but even the one I had before pregnancy they start to get snug.I definitely have a bump now,is there in the morning,when I lay on my back.

Does anyone get up in the middle of the night to eat?ugh God those hunger pains are terrible, I guess I didn't knew before what hunger pains are!


----------



## StellaBella24

Thanks for ur help ladies! Will try to curb the takeaway food. Must tell my tummy that :)


----------



## Pineapple1981

Well, today, I had a meeting with my Manager and HR, and basically the company is making a lot of redundancies.

So as of 31st March 2013 i will be redundant. A bit peefed as I fall short by just 5 weeks of getting my maternity pay out of the company. 

So with that I thought, what the hell, I get to start a very very early maternity and no point in keeping the pregnancy quiet at work any more, so a let the cat out the back this evening and announced my pregnancy on FB via a pregnancy count down.

So that's made me pretty happy :) I can at least now share my excitement.


----------



## runnergrl

sorry pineapple:( at least you can relax a while before the baby comes! Hopefully you will still get SOME benefits!! :hugs: Congrats on announcing.. i wanted to today too, but my husband is making me wait till friday..grrrrr


----------



## mon_ami

They tried to do my NT test today (I told them I thought it would be too early- I think I'm even a couple days behind my ticker which is based on LMP but I just feel like I O'ed late) and I was right. They started the scan and they said it was just 1-3 days too early to do the test. BUT baby looked great on the scan- I'm relatively slender so the tech got a lot of detail. Could see the hands and a button nose! The tech even flipped to 3D a few times and said from what she saw she's betting a boy! I know it's WAY too early to know for sure but it was fun to see and hear a guess! And since they couldn't do the NT part of the test- I get another peak at baby in just 10 days! woohoo!

Next it was the OB- she reassured me that it was ok that I've lost a little weight (about 3 pounds) and she's hopeful that Trimester 2 will mean finally feeling better! She tried to find the heartbeat on the doppler and kept getting it for a second and then losing it. I guess I have a retroverted uterus that's making it harder for her to get it. 

I'm finally letting myself relax just a bit and feel a little excitement. Can't wait to announce for real!


----------



## runnergrl

How exciting Mon Ami! Two scans in 10 days, thats awesome! 

Cant wait for mine on friday. They are letting me keep the video!


----------



## mon_ami

Yeah- I didn't get a video but she gave me 10 pictures- including a couple 3D! Finally feeling a little more real!


----------



## runnergrl

awesome!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

HI ladys mon-ami
I eat what i want when i want, I drink a lot of water and juice and i do have a soda once a day cause Im addicted lol IV heard of these women who stay away from fast food, Pop, cold cuts, Eggs BLA BLA BLA not me i still have a sandwich from time to time, I Only have scrambled eggs cooked real well, and i still Injoy Mcdonalds, tacobell, or hardees and subway from time to time... I eat a lot more fruit now. I love tangelos and pineapples yum yum, but im not Going to depry my self from THings i crave when i know that my baby is just fine and healthy Even when i eat a cheeseburger! I just find it funny that some pregnant women freak over every little thing they stick in there mouth, when im biteing my tongue cause what i realy want to say is "girl eat what you want" Just dont eat junk food everyday of your life and load your body down with sugar thats a big no no but if you want to go out to eat and grab some tacos or a pizza for dinner then go for it.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Mon ami, glad everything went well, and at least you will get another scan! Lucky you =D

My booking appointment was today, and i missed it. Totally thought it was tomorrow. Oops! Have to go on thursday morning instead now. Really hoping i dont have to wait forever for my scan!

I still drink 1 or 2 cokes a day, and eat soft boiled eggs, and medium rare steak, and pizza... Tsk tsk, I dont even feel I have to justify myself so I wont.. I wish I had the willpower of some ladies but i just dont!


----------



## runnergrl

I have never been a coffee drinker. I thought it was gross for the majority of my life. I wanted to see what all the Starbucks hype was about, so about a year ago, I had my first White Chocolate Mocha drink, and to my surprise, it was REALLY good. By the summer, I was addicted. I had to drive thru every morning and have my caffine fix. When I became pregnant in July, I was super bummed and tried to drop it completely and did for a week or so. Then, I was so tired and grouchy, I said, "to hell with it, its only one a day," and I kept drinking it. I lost that baby. 
I have no idea if the two are linked, but the amount of caffeine in Starbucks coffee is way higher than that of a normal coffee you brew yourself. I am not taking any chances this time and am really mad at myself for not being strong enough to give it up last time. I think in the past 12 weeks, I have had maybe 2 or 3 Starbucks drinks? every time it has been small and only 1/2 caffeine.

It probably didnt have any affect on my loss because I had a progesterone issue from the beginning, but what if it did? Part of me will never forgive myself.


----------



## jazzylady

I never been to Starbucks  I don't understand the euphoria behind it.but I am also not a coffee drinker.

Anyway,please is there someone who feels like they are already in their 6 or 7 th month of pregnancy?Because I feel like it...the hunger is killing me,I can't eat a lot at once just a few bites because I am getting full fast.The little bump don't let me lay on my back,only on the sides with a pillow under the belly.getting up is hard,I get tired very fast and have to pee so many times..ugh...this pregnancy is so"hard"so far....I am really scared of how is going to be later,especially that OH will be gone my whole second trimester so I am all alone.


----------



## CordeliaJ

I feel like I'm much further on than I am, and am always hungry. I feel like this pregnancy is very very difficult, especially working on my feet all day. I'm starting to wonder how much longer I can do this for before I just collapse. :(


----------



## wontgiveup

Jazylady I feel the same way
I stay away from coffee but boy do I miss it. :)


----------



## jazzylady

OK well at least I am not making something that does not exist.
Just reading all this sites and magazines and they all say that soon in the second tri 
you start feeling like pre pregnancy....well I think that is impossible.
I am lucky that I don't have to work anymore... I can sew outfits for my little one(I love sewing).

Do you ladies look into buying newborn books?I may need some help on refreshing my memory just I don't know which book is the best.


----------



## Hope1409

the only complaint i have is the fact that i have trouble breathing. whether if im sitting or laying down, i feel like there is this pressure on my chest bone that makes it hard to breath. do any of you ladies have or had this? 

i thought second tri was when we felt good and got our energy back....im actually more tired than i was in first tri.


----------



## Emma 21

2nd trimester today eek :) exciting just got low down abdominal pressure though and the morning sickness still hasnt eased off. Cant believe how expensive scan pics are now :( £5 each


----------



## Pineapple1981

Emma 21 said:


> 2nd trimester today eek :) exciting just got low down abdominal pressure though and the morning sickness still hasnt eased off. Cant believe how expensive scan pics are now :( £5 each

£5 each  Up to how many can you have? Is there a maximum do you know or is it really as many as you want to pay for? I have my 12 week scan tomorrow, and of course i want a picture of every possible angle :D


----------



## CordeliaJ

Jazzylady, do you mean books about newborns or books for newborns? I've got both already anyway! 

Hope, yeah I have pressure in my chest, which kinda feels like my lungs can't get as much air as they want, and breathing is difficult sometimes.


----------



## Pineapple1981

Mom_Ami - Awsome that you get to see baby a few times and especially that baba looks great which is a huge relief!

Ive been feeling a little paranoid the last couple of days. I think its because I have my scan tomorrow and my worst fear is "No HB", so ive been checking baba with dopler. TBH I dont think I can rest my nerves untill the point comes where i will hold baby in my arms.


*To eat or not to eat?*

Well, firstly, I dont trust doctors. I will take what they say on board but I most certainly dont live my life by every word they speak. And this has a lot to do with the experience I have had throughout the years.

I remember with my first pregnancy, there was a lot of "pregnant woman should go for Flu jabs" going about (advertised by doctors). But what I knew was a good few pregnant nurses, whom ALL of them said they would not go for the flu jab and that they knew for a fact it was because they had to fill quotas. Funny 4th Pregnancy round and i have not been advised once to have a flu jab, unlike my first.

Also with my first pregnancy I was told no peanut butter under any circumstances (my dads allergic to peanuts). Well that rule was actually thrown out as there was NO Medical evidence what so ever to say that your baby will get a peanut allergy should you eat peanuts whilst pregnant. Same goes for shellfish. My mother never had shellfish when she was pregnant with me ( she still doesn't eat shell fish, just something she cant stomach the thought of eating) yet I have a severe shellfish allergy.

Caffeine?........ I have been pregnant 3 times prior (this being my 4th), I don't drink caffeine (i suffer from insomnia and caffeine just doesn't help with that problem), soft eggs, pate, soft cheese, salami etc etc, avoided them all . I lost all 3 pregnancies.

Yet with this one, I am pretty fond of my Full fat Coke (soda), I have had smoked salmon on cream cheese, I have had Stilton and brie as they are my favorite, I have also had salami. So far so good with this pregnancy, I never got this far with any of my previous ones and i followed every rule religiously.

Soft eggs is really down to the chance of getting salmonella, How many times in my entire life have I ever got salmonella poisoning? Never. Why would I now?

Basically, EVERYTHING in moderation, too much of anything is bad. And I don't see the point in denying myself things my body is craving. A craving is because your body needs it.

But I have to ask the question, how do these doctors know that these types of foods etc etc cause miscarriages? They most certainly could not tell me why I had lost my 3 babies. And my partner and I have gone for every single test available all of which came back fine. We were told there was no medical reason what so ever why we could not have a healthy bouncy baby. 

My mother in-law told me a few weeks ago, when she was pregnant with all 3 her boys (youngest just turned 21) there were none of what you can eat and cant eat. She said she could eat anything and everything. 

Personally I just think society is adding unnecessary stress to pregnancies, pregnancy is hard enough as it is and we should enjoy it as much as we can. Most of it is just common sense.

Hunger pains??? well they have now gone, I don't feel the need to eat as many times in a day as i did before, but i do feel like i still want to eat all the time, but i think it is down to a habit I may have created, so gotta wean myself off I guess lol

Energy Levels??? Oh wow, last 2 days I feel GREAT! I forgot how it felt to actually not be tired ALL of the time and being able to actually do things, like walk the dogs, which i did today :) 

So Ladies, it does get better :)

I had a lot to say above, but its only my opinion and really holds no merit. And the fact that I am in a bit of a blabbing mood, probably because i feel so so much better :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

wise wise words Pineapple!!

I also feel like i am much further along... but i am suffering from a lot of lower back pain - my muscles seems to have loosened up quite a bit already and i am waddling around like full term at 14 weeks :dohh: 

Making an appointment for some prenatal chiro and massage... and start yoga


----------



## CaptainMummy

Amen, Pineapple!
I have still been eating runny eggs, medium rare steak, drinking full fat coke.. I cant stop! Theyre too good, but its not like i have them every day so i figure i might as well enjoy!

Its lovely to see all these second trimestee ladies already! Will be me soon, yay! Booking appointment tomorrow... Glad to get the ball rolling =D


----------



## CordeliaJ

Just want to say, about flu jabs, if you don't want to get one, then that's your choice, but they shouldn't be ruled out just because you've heard they are to 'fill quotas'. I have had two nurse friends of mine and my aunt who is a nurse tell me that it's worth getting. They say that while it cannot predict/prevent every strain of flu, it does absolutely no harm to you or the baby, and the fact is, you may stop yourself getting at least _a_ strain of flu, so it's worth it for the safety of your baby, just in case. As I say, it's up to you, but don't dismiss it completely.

As for foods, if your body craves it, then it's probably fine. I used to drink coffee and now the smell of it makes me feel sick. Cigarette smoke on others makes me feel ill, as does raw fish, so I can tell what my body is telling me not to eat, but every person is different. I say go with your instinct. 
I would always avoid alcohol and smoking though.

Remember, it's not that all these things cause miscarriage - it's things that have been tested to have negative effects (again not always). With things like caffine/smoking/drinking/ it's not always miscarriage, it's birth defects or mental issues/disorders. All of the food stuff is recommended, not insisted upon (although I know some doctors do insist)

Anyone else having problems peeing? Sometimes I will be dying for the loo, but then when I go it's really hard to get it to come out. Ugh, so annoying.


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone!!

Had my NT Scan yesterday and it went great!! I'm having problems with my heart beating too fast but they are just going to keep an eye on me. Baby was moving around all over the place :) DF finally got to see the ultrasound for the first time and he teared up :) it was so amazing. 

Hope everyone doing well!!

Oh an tech thinks it's a BOY based on nub!!
 



Attached Files:







KIZERKELSEY20130205160057866.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









KIZERKELSEY20130205155441168.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









KIZERKELSEY20130205154930378.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## runnergrl

CordeliaJ said:


> Just want to say, about flu jabs, if you don't want to get one, then that's your choice, but they shouldn't be ruled out just because you've heard they are to 'fill quotas'. I have had two nurse friends of mine and my aunt who is a nurse tell me that it's worth getting. They say that while it cannot predict/prevent every strain of flu, it does absolutely no harm to you or the baby, and the fact is, you may stop yourself getting at least _a_ strain of flu, so it's worth it for the safety of your baby, just in case. As I say, it's up to you, but don't dismiss it completely.
> 
> As for foods, if your body craves it, then it's probably fine. I used to drink coffee and now the smell of it makes me feel sick. Cigarette smoke on others makes me feel ill, as does raw fish, so I can tell what my body is telling me not to eat, but every person is different. I say go with your instinct.
> I would always avoid alcohol and smoking though.
> 
> Remember, it's not that all these things cause miscarriage - it's things that have been tested to have negative effects (again not always). With things like caffine/smoking/drinking/ it's not always miscarriage, it's birth defects or mental issues/disorders. All of the food stuff is recommended, not insisted upon (although I know some doctors do insist)
> 
> Anyone else having problems peeing? Sometimes I will be dying for the loo, but then when I go it's really hard to get it to come out. Ugh, so annoying.

you might have a UTI... thats sounds awful familiar to my symptoms when I have one


----------



## CordeliaJ

No no, nothing like a UTI, it's just difficult to get the pee to come out. Like I sometimes have to wait 5 minutes before I can pee (especially when I'm at work and not relaxed). I think it must be cause there's too much in the way, uterus pushing it etc. It's just such a pain in the ass.


----------



## KelseyK

CordeliaJ said:


> No no, nothing like a UTI, it's just difficult to get the pee to come out. Like I sometimes have to wait 5 minutes before I can pee (especially when I'm at work and not relaxed). I think it must be cause there's too much in the way, uterus pushing it etc. It's just such a pain in the ass.

My dr told me that can happen because of the way the uterus is sitting on top of the bladder, it makes it difficult for all of it to come out. She said sometimes leaning forward while you go helps empty everything out. Also be careful because that is how UTI's form in pregnancy... The pool of urine in your bladder can grow bacteria.

Hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## Pineapple1981

KelseyK said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> No no, nothing like a UTI, it's just difficult to get the pee to come out. Like I sometimes have to wait 5 minutes before I can pee (especially when I'm at work and not relaxed). I think it must be cause there's too much in the way, uterus pushing it etc. It's just such a pain in the ass.
> 
> My dr told me that can happen because of the way the uterus is sitting on top of the bladder, it makes it difficult for all of it to come out. She said sometimes leaning forward while you go helps empty everything out. Also be careful because that is how UTI's form in pregnancy... The pool of urine in your bladder can grow bacteria.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon <3Click to expand...

Love love the scans, Thats one awsome thing about having bump buddies, we get to see many scans, and i just love looking at all of our bundles of love :)

Hear hear. I am not sure where i read or was told or even heard but a while ago (years) I found the same advise on leaning forward.

So I do it every time i go to the loo and it does definitely work. Even when you think you are done, lean forward and you will be surprised to find there's more. 

But its just habit for me now, do it without thinking and part of my Loo routine if you like. And to be honest, I don't get any UTI what so ever.


----------



## Pineapple1981

CordeliaJ said:


> Just want to say, about flu jabs, if you don't want to get one, then that's your choice, but they shouldn't be ruled out just because you've heard they are to 'fill quotas'. I have had two nurse friends of mine and my aunt who is a nurse tell me that it's worth getting. They say that while it cannot predict/prevent every strain of flu, it does absolutely no harm to you or the baby, and the fact is, you may stop yourself getting at least _a_ strain of flu, so it's worth it for the safety of your baby, just in case. As I say, it's up to you, but don't dismiss it completely.
> 
> As for foods, if your body craves it, then it's probably fine. I used to drink coffee and now the smell of it makes me feel sick. Cigarette smoke on others makes me feel ill, as does raw fish, so I can tell what my body is telling me not to eat, but every person is different. I say go with your instinct.
> I would always avoid alcohol and smoking though.
> 
> Remember, it's not that all these things cause miscarriage - it's things that have been tested to have negative effects (again not always). With things like caffine/smoking/drinking/ it's not always miscarriage, it's birth defects or mental issues/disorders. All of the food stuff is recommended, not insisted upon (although I know some doctors do insist)
> 
> Anyone else having problems peeing? Sometimes I will be dying for the loo, but then when I go it's really hard to get it to come out. Ugh, so annoying.

I agree with you on this. The flu jab for me was also a personal choice. I did not feel comfortable with having virus' s being injected into me in my first trimester, its just a too delicate time for me.

But saying that I will def be going for the hooping cough at 30 weeks


----------



## Pineapple1981

readynwilling said:


> wise wise words Pineapple!!
> 
> I also feel like i am much further along... but i am suffering from a lot of lower back pain - my muscles seems to have loosened up quite a bit already and i am waddling around like full term at 14 weeks :dohh:
> 
> Making an appointment for some prenatal chiro and massage... and start yoga

Am right there with you!! I am looking to do some aqua type classes, which you can start from 12 weeks on wards and they are free.
I just need to get one of them tankinis, i need to cover as much as i can, not feeling " sexiest" at the moment.

I also got 2 pregnancy Yoga DVDs which I am going follow here at home, and another pre and post pregnancy exercises one

Just a good thing my energy levels are coming back :)


----------



## Hope1409

Any gender guesses? This was last week at 12w4d.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CaptainMummy

hope, im gona guess boy. No particular reason, just looks 'boyish' if thats even possible!

Kelsey, i totally guessed girl for your little one! Will be exciting to see if the sonographer is correcr =D

Pineapple.. I did aquanatal classes my last pregnancy and bought a regular swimming costume, in my normal size and omg it was horrendous.. My boobs were practically poking out the top! I defintely would go for a tankini =D i may actually start these classes myself.


----------



## KelseyK

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> hope, im gona guess boy. No particular reason, just looks 'boyish' if thats even possible!
> 
> Kelsey, i totally guessed girl for your little one! Will be exciting to see if the sonographer is correcr =D
> 
> Pineapple.. I did aquanatal classes my last pregnancy and bought a regular swimming costume, in my normal size and omg it was horrendous.. My boobs were practically poking out the top! I defintely would go for a tankini =D i may actually start these classes myself.

Well I hope you're right!! Haha :) She did say it was a GUESS I have heard some people on here say their ultrasound tech said they were like 80-90% sure and she said nothing like that. Plus if you look at the pics baby was at a weird angle the whole time and the tech mentioned that that made it hard. I guess we will see! I betting on boy though lol


----------



## Pineapple1981

Hope1409 said:


> Any gender guesses? This was last week at 12w4d.




MrsMurphy2Be said:


> hope, im gona guess boy. No particular reason, just looks 'boyish' if thats even possible!
> 
> Kelsey, i totally guessed girl for your little one! Will be exciting to see if the sonographer is correcr =D
> 
> Pineapple.. I did aquanatal classes my last pregnancy and bought a regular swimming costume, in my normal size and omg it was horrendous.. My boobs were practically poking out the top! I defintely would go for a tankini =D i may actually start these classes myself.


Hope - I have no idea what so ever when it comes to guessing sex, but what I can say is, i just love your lille ones nose. 

I am soo sooo soppy today :cry: I am tearing at everything on tv etc etc lol

MrsMurphy2Be - So So appreciate your feedback, made me giggle, I can totally relate with the boobies. Also I have such badly dry skin, I feel like a lizzard and its on my boobies, chest, Upper back and a bit up my neck and then my face.

Bottom half of my body is completely fine. Well either than the fact that my shaving per week has like trippled :blush:


----------



## jazzylady

CordeliaJ said:


> Jazzylady, do you mean books about newborns or books for newborns? I've got both already anyway!
> 
> Hope, yeah I have pressure in my chest, which kinda feels like my lungs can't get as much air as they want, and breathing is difficult sometimes.

I mean about newborns! Are you happy with the one you have?


----------



## liz0012

AMMCAS1114 said:


> So I go in on the 7th for my first u/s. Excited and nervous at the same time!! But can NOT wait!

hey girl! How did the u/s go??? I miss chatting with you!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've missed a few days and have to get caught up on the goings on around here. Hope you all are doing well! :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

jazzylady said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Jazzylady, do you mean books about newborns or books for newborns? I've got both already anyway!
> 
> Hope, yeah I have pressure in my chest, which kinda feels like my lungs can't get as much air as they want, and breathing is difficult sometimes.
> 
> I mean about newborns! Are you happy with the one you have?Click to expand...

I've got 'Secrets of the Baby Whisperer' and 'What to Expect in the First Year'. I work in the book world so I had a lot of time to look at all the books available, and those seemed the best. The Baby Whisperer has got the E.A.S.Y method which is sorting your time with the baby into Eating.Activity.Sleeping.You, so that's quite useful. Then What to Expect is obviously the sort of bible in terms of all the new parent info you need, it's a big book but usually has info about everything you'll possibly want to know in there.


----------



## jazzylady

CordeliaJ said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Jazzylady, do you mean books about newborns or books for newborns? I've got both already anyway!
> 
> Hope, yeah I have pressure in my chest, which kinda feels like my lungs can't get as much air as they want, and breathing is difficult sometimes.
> 
> I mean about newborns! Are you happy with the one you have?Click to expand...
> 
> I've got 'Secrets of the Baby Whisperer' and 'What to Expect in the First Year'. I work in the book world so I had a lot of time to look at all the books available, and those seemed the best. The Baby Whisperer has got the E.A.S.Y method which is sorting your time with the baby into Eating.Activity.Sleeping.You, so that's quite useful. Then What to Expect is obviously the sort of bible in terms of all the new parent info you need, it's a big book but usually has info about everything you'll possibly want to know in there.Click to expand...

OMG!!Thank you so much! Coming from someone who works with books I 100% trust your tip 
How awesome,I love books too.We have here a second hand book store...I love going there.


----------



## CordeliaJ

No problem! I love books too, I run the children's department, so I get to look at kiddy books all the time as well at the moment :)

So I've taken a bump pic, admittedly it's evening so it's always a little bigger, but I feel huge at the moment! My husband thinks my uterus has 'popped up', but I think it's moving slowly up and I am probably bloated too :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jazzylady

I think it is the uterus though.When I feel those kind of pains when you move fast or sneeze suddenly, I feel them right about where my belly button is.so I believe that the uterus has grown so high already.
That is a baby bump for sure!


----------



## Hope1409

i bought my first pair of maternity jeans today! i can still get away with my regular jeans, but since we are going away this weekend and it's expected to snow, i am going to be layering thermals underneath therefore need room to move, lol. 

love the bump pic, my bump isnt too big yet but you can tell if i wear my leggings and pull it over my tummy. i really hope i find out the gender in 2 weeks....if not my bday gift to myself is a private scan on march 7th haha.


----------



## Pineapple1981

Hope1409 said:


> i bought my first pair of maternity jeans today! i can still get away with my regular jeans, but since we are going away this weekend and it's expected to snow, i am going to be layering thermals underneath therefore need room to move, lol.
> 
> love the bump pic, my bump isnt too big yet but you can tell if i wear my leggings and pull it over my tummy. i really hope i find out the gender in 2 weeks....if not my bday gift to myself is a private scan on march 7th haha.

Is your Birthday on the 7th March? If so that would be so weird :) Mine is 6 March and I had booked a private scan.

My first private scan was at 8 weeks 3 days so i thought I would do a 16 weeks 3 day scan for the sexing (private) which just happened to fall on my birtday :) I am trying to keep my scan times as close as I can (4 weeks a part)


----------



## Pineapple1981

So, today was my 12 week scan (12+4)

Baby is pretty active, was the most wonderful of feelings watching baby move about, I could just stare at the screen the entire day if they would have let me.

Got a little wave with the hand, little knees pulled towards tummy so saw the legs and feet. So so cute.:cloud9:

All is well with baby, and grown exactly to schedule, so my EDD is still the same.

I however have to go for some extra test due to my consecutive losses, they just want to make 100% sure i dont need anything like asprin etc etc But all my bloods came through perfect. 

But they have booked my "20 week" scan which actually falls on 18 weeks and 5 days.
 



Attached Files:







Baby07022013a.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









Baby07022013b.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jazzylady

Oh Pineapple that is so cute!The baby is so big already,like you can see the tip of his/her nose!
Glad everything went well.I am jealous  my scan is next week on Tuesday,I can't wait.


----------



## runnergrl

Pineapple!!! What a great scan! Adorable baby!!! Congrats!

Can't wait to see my baby tomorrow:)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm thinking of scheduling a private scan in the next 2-3 weeks. I'm so ready to see the baby again. Keep those scan pics coming, ladies!! :)


----------



## Hope1409

Pineapple1981 said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> i bought my first pair of maternity jeans today! i can still get away with my regular jeans, but since we are going away this weekend and it's expected to snow, i am going to be layering thermals underneath therefore need room to move, lol.
> 
> love the bump pic, my bump isnt too big yet but you can tell if i wear my leggings and pull it over my tummy. i really hope i find out the gender in 2 weeks....if not my bday gift to myself is a private scan on march 7th haha.
> 
> Is your Birthday on the 7th March? If so that would be so weird :) Mine is 6 March and I had booked a private scan.
> 
> My first private scan was at 8 weeks 3 days so i thought I would do a 16 weeks 3 day scan for the sexing (private) which just happened to fall on my birtday :) I am trying to keep my scan times as close as I can (4 weeks a part)Click to expand...

Yupp...March 7th is my birthday....the big 3-0!!! You share the same birthday as my brother in law. Pisces rock! :thumbup:


----------



## Loubyroo

Congrats Pinapple!! Gorgeous scan pics, you little one sounds as active as my bean was, I was amazed that I couldn't feel all that thrashing about!


----------



## Pineapple1981

Thank you everyone for all your lovely comments, which i really do appreciate!, I am a mummy in love and its such a warm feeling to be able to share it and not being lone through it.

Yes, we have our family and friends out of our cyber world, but right now, right here, only you guys actually understand and feel what I am feeling :) 

And I may not know you in person, but I love you all the same as my bump buddies :D


Hope1409, I will be 32 in March, and I have to admit, since turning 30 i still feel 30 now. I panicked a wee bit when i was turning 30 thinking OMG the big 3 - 0 - but actually i feel I am at a much better place mentally and dont feel older what so ever. Best of both worlds!! :happydance:

For sure!! Pisces are great!!! TBH ws a wee bit worried with baby going to be a wee Leo. They can be a lille full on lol


----------



## runnergrl

March 7th is my son's birthday!

I am 32 as well and will be almost 33 when this babe is born! Will be my last, sadly. I don't feel old either, but just as a personal choice, I dont want to have kids over 35. The risks seems to increase a lot and that scares me.


----------



## EJGrant

Hi! I'm new here...my due date is August 24th and this is my second child!


----------



## runnergrl

heres my rainbow baby!

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/7d36ff5f-0bee-412e-a379-fb1590108383_zpse649d7c9.jpg


----------



## Loubyroo

Wow! Would you look at that lovely clear pic!! He / she is smiling! Gorgeous!!


----------



## runnergrl

just posted this as my facebook announcement:)

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/FBannouncement_zpse07220cf.jpg


----------



## kerrbear7183

I can't wait to have a scan pic where the baby actually looks like a baby, lol.

Pineapple- I know how you feel. It's great that everyone here knows exactly how you feel.

EJGrant- Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> March 7th is my son's birthday!
> 
> I am 32 as well and will be almost 33 when this babe is born! Will be my last, sadly. I don't feel old either, but just as a personal choice, I dont want to have kids over 35. The risks seems to increase a lot and that scares me.




EJGrant said:


> Hi! I'm new here...my due date is August 24th and this is my second child!

runnergrl - I'm not sure where I will stop with this pregnancy being my first really in a sense (the further-est along), but I know I don't just want one child, I definitely do want at least two and will be happy with that. I know of a few woman in their late 30's my best friend being 37 when she had her last and their pregnancies were all fine, but i most certainly wouldn't push it past that. I also feel i want to have the energy to bring my children up, healthy and happy.

Ps: Love your announcement photo :D 

EJGrant - Welcome!!!! to the group.


----------



## readynwilling

runnergrl said:


> March 7th is my son's birthday!
> 
> I am 32 as well and will be almost 33 when this babe is born! Will be my last, sadly. I don't feel old either, but just as a personal choice, I dont want to have kids over 35. The risks seems to increase a lot and that scares me.

My DD was born on the 7th too! hard to beleive they will be 2 in less than a month :shock:


----------



## jazzylady

Runnergrl what an awesome bump!I definitely see a difference there since the last pic.Your baby looks so big too.
What happens at a 12 week appointment?

How much you ladies already gained? I think I gained around 8 to 11 pounds...it all depends how much I had before the pregnancy.. which I am not sure:blush:


----------



## Hope1409

Im 14 weeks and have gained 2 lbs. Im sure its gona add up pretty quick from here on out.


----------



## KelseyK

I've gained about 8lbs. I'm not worried about it, I had the type of ms where I had to continuously eat or I would get sick lol. My last pregnancy went the same way. Gained the most in the 1st trimester. Now that I'm entering the second I'm not hungry at all. I think it will all even out for me. Plus I retain a lot of fluid when I'm pregnant, that has a lot to due with my weight gain.


----------



## CordeliaJ

I have so far gained about 6 kilos (which on google I think translates to almost 14lbs? Not sure), originally I was worried, but no doctors or midwives seem to be concerned, and I do have a big obvious bump. Started doing prenatal pilates just to keep myself fit/limber though.


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

We heard our baby's heartbeat for the first time on Thursday at 11+5. I can't remember if she said 175 or 178 bpm, but I remember saying, "Woah..." and then her reassuring us that's where baby's heartbeat is supposed to be. :) Also, finally got Zofran! It's already working miracles.


----------



## KelseyK

ZoeyKaspian said:


> We heard our baby's heartbeat for the first time on Thursday at 11+5. I can't remember if she said 175 or 178 bpm, but I remember saying, "Woah..." and then her reassuring us that's where baby's heartbeat is supposed to be. :) Also, finally got Zofran! It's already working miracles.

Woohoo! How exciting! Maybe you have a little girl in there!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

KelseyK said:


> ZoeyKaspian said:
> 
> 
> We heard our baby's heartbeat for the first time on Thursday at 11+5. I can't remember if she said 175 or 178 bpm, but I remember saying, "Woah..." and then her reassuring us that's where baby's heartbeat is supposed to be. :) Also, finally got Zofran! It's already working miracles.
> 
> Woohoo! How exciting! Maybe you have a little girl in there!Click to expand...

We are really hoping so! A lot of the myths point to girl! Never had breakouts before I got pregnant, have been having acne. I had two dreams it was a girl, two dreams it was a boy, but one reoccurring one that I keep having is that I am walking in amazement through a girl's toy section in a store and it's huge. The morning sickness was pretty bad! Zofran is already helping a lot! I just have a gut feeling it's a girl, fiance wants a girl too, but thinks it's a boy, just because we want a girl so much lol


----------



## brittani

:hi: Hi everyone!!

Im Brittani and I was wondering if I could join you guys. I was part of another August thread but didn't feel welcome at all. 

Im due August 26th with my first baby. I am so excited!!


----------



## runnergrl

welcome brittani!! Congrats on your pregnancy! you are most welcome here!


----------



## jazzylady

Hi Brittani,welcome here.
Well I gained a lot I think.I wish I would know how much I had pre pregnancy.
I look so pregnant  but I love it. Just went shopping for more clothes.

Is so much easy now to find the heartbeat with the doppler and is getting stronger every week.I can also hear the movements, can't feel them yet unfortunately, but my little one is so active down there that my ears hurt from the sound that his movement make.

I wish we would know if is a girl or a boy.I bought some baby clothes today so cute but I buy only in yellow or green,I think that is more neutral.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Welcome Brittani! Sorry you didn't feel that great in another group, I have to say that I feel like that about another group too. Which one were you in? You can PM me if you don't want to say here. x


----------



## Loubyroo

Welcome Brittani! You'll feel right at home here with us, these ladies are all wonderful!


----------



## mon_ami

So much to catch up on around here! I can't wait until Friday when I get another look at the bean. I'm a bit nervous about the NT test and results (for no real reason). I've just set that up as the last hurdle before announcing and really letting myself be excited. Fingers crossed that everything goes well. 

Hope everyone is doing well and excited for SECOND TRIMESTER! So soon now! Really hope I see a little appetite and energy return.


----------



## Loubyroo

Mon-ami, I have a scan on Friday too, due to my tilted womb we couldn't get a fantastic look at the bean at 12 weeks so I get to see him / her again at 14 weeks. I am sure your NT results will be fine, it's totally normal to feel anxious about it, I was


----------



## runnergrl

2nd tri tomorrow-woohoooiee!!


----------



## KelseyK

Me too! So happy!


----------



## Hope1409

Got rear ended this weekend by some dumb driver. The impact wasn't too hard, but I can't stop worry about bean. I really hope the baby is ok and I am worrying over nothing. Every ache and pull since the accident has sent me into a panic. I plan to call the doc tomorrow but in the meantime I can't help but worry :/


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hope, that sucks. I'm sure bean is okay, but saying a prayer for you anyway. I loathe careless drivers.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Jazzy- If you were a normal pre-pregnancy weight you'll probably gain about 10lbs a trimester. At least that's what my doctor said. I'm overweight so I'm only supposed to gain about 20lbs. I gained 2 pounds by my 8 week appt and lost 5 punds by my 12 week appt! It will all balance out eventually. :)

Britanni- Welcome! Sorry to hear about your bad experience with another group. I have found most ladies on this site to be wonderful with support. I hope you like the group here!

Mon ami- I'm sure everything with your scan will be great! Did you have the blood work to accompany the NT scan?

Loubyroo- I hope they get a better look at the baby with this ultrasound. At least you get to see baby more often! That's a plus. :)

Runnergrl & Kelsey- Yay to being in the 2nd trimester tomorrow!! I was so excited to enter week 13. :)

Hope- Sorry to hear about being rear ended. I'm sure everything is fine with baby. I hope you're okay!


----------



## jazzylady

Hope1409 said:


> Got rear ended this weekend by some dumb driver. The impact wasn't too hard, but I can't stop worry about bean. I really hope the baby is ok and I am worrying over nothing. Every ache and pull since the accident has sent me into a panic. I plan to call the doc tomorrow but in the meantime I can't help but worry :/

I am sure the little one is OK!


----------



## jazzylady

2nd tri tomorrow also!I want my energy back and this hunger can disappear for a little while too.


----------



## brittani

I am 12 weeks tomorrow and we have our second appt at 4pm. Im excited, but I am also nervous. Just jitters I guess, can't wait to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I wish you ladies great pregnancies. I will be taking a break from this thread for awhile. If anyone wants to PM me, you're welcome to do that. Good luck to you all.


----------



## runnergrl

kerrbear7183 said:


> I wish you ladies great pregnancies. I will be taking a break from this thread for awhile. If anyone wants to PM you, you're welcome to do that. Good luck to you all.

everything ok?? :hugs:


----------



## Lovechristmas

Hi there, can you please remove me from August 28th, unfortunately we have suffered a Miscarriage this weekend so sadly this is not


----------



## Lovechristmas

Sorry pushed post too quickly, sadly this isn't our time yet.

Xxx


----------



## KelseyK

Lovechristmas said:


> Sorry pushed post too quickly, sadly this isn't our time yet.
> 
> Xxx

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Loubyroo

So sorry Lovechristmas, wishing you all the best for your next sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## CordeliaJ

Lovechristmas - so sorry to hear your news. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Hugs. x


----------



## CaptainMummy

So sorry to hear lovechristmas, wishing you all the best of luck in the future :hugs: xxx


----------



## CordeliaJ

I've got my next midwife apt tomorrow. I had the first one before my 12 week scan which was long and boring. Does anyone know what happens in this next apt? My husband can't get the day off work, and I don't drive (yet), so unfortunately my MIL has to take me to my appointment. It's just so awkward, anyway, wondered if anyone could guess if this will be a long or short apt?


----------



## runnergrl

should be very short and uneventful. just measurements and checking HR..


----------



## Pineapple1981

CordeliaJ said:


> I've got my next midwife apt tomorrow. I had the first one before my 12 week scan which was long and boring. Does anyone know what happens in this next apt? My husband can't get the day off work, and I don't drive (yet), so unfortunately my MIL has to take me to my appointment. It's just so awkward, anyway, wondered if anyone could guess if this will be a long or short apt?

Well on my 8+ week one, i registered my pregnancy basically with a midwife and she gave me my green file to complete at home and urine pot to bring filled for my appointment, a week later I had to see my midwife where she took my bloods, my green file and the urine sample, booked my 12 week scan and kept my green folder.

At my 12 week scan, I went in, had my scan and offered me screening (but i declined), was really quick, 5 minutes probably? Only to date the pregnancy and to check HR and how many babies. "you will see on top left corner of my scan it says "Not for diagnosis" . Then sent off to wait for a midwife to call me back in, so 10 min later a midwife called me in, basically going through my green file which now had my blood/urine results on it and then spoke to me about everything offered by the NHS. Further booked my 20 week scan as well.

As i have had consecutive losses, i was also booked in for further tests. So basically if there were any concerns with your blood/urine test, previous pregnancies etc, this will also be covered,

After that i was sent home with my scans, which cost £3.00 each in Lancashire.

At 20 weeks is where they do all the measurements of your tummy and baby and diagnostics.
Hope this was of some use to you - But how long it takes, can vary really, my appointment was at 14:14, they only called me in at 15:25, so just the waiting can take a while (NHS for you)

OH, PS remember to ask for your first Bounty Pack


----------



## Pineapple1981

brittani said:


> :hi: Hi everyone!!
> 
> Im Brittani and I was wondering if I could join you guys. I was part of another August thread but didn't feel welcome at all.
> 
> Im due August 26th with my first baby. I am so excited!!




Hope1409 said:


> Got rear ended this weekend by some dumb driver. The impact wasn't too hard, but I can't stop worry about bean. I really hope the baby is ok and I am worrying over nothing. Every ache and pull since the accident has sent me into a panic. I plan to call the doc tomorrow but in the meantime I can't help but worry :/




Lovechristmas said:


> Hi there, can you please remove me from August 28th, unfortunately we have suffered a Miscarriage this weekend so sadly this is not

brittani - Hi Brittani, Welcome to the thread and congratulations on your pregnancy :D

Hope1409 - I am sure everything will be just fine!!! Let us know how your call to the doc goes tomorrow. In the meantime I shall be thinking of you

Lovechristmas - So so sorry to read your post. Know that you will remain in our thoughts and that we are all here for you! xxxx

My pregnancy, well so far, I would say I have probably picked up a good 7 kg's in this first tri. I blame all the crazy hunger pains I had. But saying that, they are no more, so I am hoping things should start to balance out a bit more (weight wise). But then who would of thought one can actually gain so much weight from living off melon, grapes, tomatoes and cucumber :wacko:

My belly, well its huge, i wonder if it may have something to do with having small hips perhaps? I have to admit I am more out of breath the past week. I can barely have full conversations with friends and I become out of breath. 

Doppler, oh boy, i dont think this little rascal of mine is fond of the Doppler. I am finding it harder now then I did when I was like 9+ weeks to measure the HR. I get a bout 2 seconds of HB then baby moves and so it goes on. But this has been the case for a good 2 weeks now. I am thinking its those brand new feet and fingers doing a lot of swimming around.

3 more weeks and i can go for my sexing scan (private), just cant wait !!!!!

But either than that ALL OK :D and I am still in love and on :cloud9:

How are you all doing? How is tri 2 treating you all so far?


----------



## Hope1409

Update....went to the docs office this morning and baby is fine :) he checked and everything was intact and perfect so that was a major relief!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Cordelia, I agree with runnergrl, probably just check your BP, urine and possible babys heartbeat.. Although my midwife said they dont check hb until 24wks here!

Hope, glad all is well with baby. Thats great news. :D

Pineapple, cant believe they charge you £3 per picture! Do they not even give you one free of charge? Im in Lanarkshire, scotland so im hoping they dont charge here.. May take some pennies just in 
case!

Well I have my scan on Thursday, valentines day =D So excited, and pleased that I didnt need to wait long after my booking appointment, which was on thursday there. I still dont really feel pregnant, my bump isnt there and I want to see my little baby so I know everything is alright! Only 2 days to go =D

Hope everyone is keeping well xx


----------



## MommyToBe18

I'm due August 27


----------



## runnergrl

MM2B-how exciting to see your little love on Valentine's day! how sweet:) I popped overnight at 13 weeks. I seriously cant believe how big I am already. I hope it doesnt mean I will get bigger over all, just that I show sooner!


----------



## mommy247

hello ladies! I am due august 10th with my second child. Right now im on week 14... the counter under this shows the exact days. My original due date was august the 3rd but when I went for my first US they found out I mustve ovulated late and was actually measuring for august 10th. Second US for NT was done and it came out great. Still measuring that same due date... even tho I peeked at the screen when she left to get the DR. to sign papers and I saw it said 12 weeks 5 days under the 12 weeks 4 days... so I mustve been measuring one day ahead. Next apt to see my midwife is tomorrow and im nervous. :wacko:


----------



## kerrbear7183

mommy247 said:


> hello ladies! I am due august 10th with my second child. Right now im on week 14... the counter under this shows the exact days. My original due date was august the 3rd but when I went for my first US they found out I mustve ovulated late and was actually measuring for august 10th. Second US for NT was done and it came out great. Still measuring that same due date... even tho I peeked at the screen when she left to get the DR. to sign papers and I saw it said 12 weeks 5 days under the 12 weeks 4 days... so I mustve been measuring one day ahead. Next apt to see my midwife is tomorrow and im nervous. :wacko:

We have the same due date! Glad to hear your NT scan went well. Since the scans were good, your appt tomorrow should be fine. My last appt was around 12 weeks 5 days and all they did was ask how I was doing, check vital signs and weight, and listen to the baby's heartbeat with a doppler. Try not to be too nervous. :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Runnergrl, i saw your bump pic and you definitely have popped! Very cute though =D i cant wait for a proper bump!

Mommy, dont worry about your appointment! It will probably be a quick in and out. Its great news that your scans went well. I have my NT scan on thursday =)


----------



## jazzylady

Well ladies I had my appointment today and must say that we are extremely disappointed. I took my husband with me because he leaves the country for 3 months tomorrow, so I wanted him to see the baby before he leaves.But no,no ultrasound until 20 weeks,and after that no us anymore!I was near to cry.They only listen to the HR,a thing that I do myself every day.So I have to wait 7 weeks to see my baby.
How come some of you get so many ultrasounds? Where can I go for a private one?


----------



## runnergrl

i have because I lost my last baby


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> i have because I lost my last baby

You mean mc or stillbirth? Because I had mc's.just feel here that they don't give a damm about it.Very disappointed in the prenatal care.The doctor tried to explain me that he can't order a us because is no need ,HB is there and everything is normal and that the insurance will cover only that.


----------



## readynwilling

Jazzylady - really feel for you :( Its *mostly* the girls in the UK who get all the ultrasounds. They are able to book them privately. Im in canada - but its similar... the only "private" U/S are those done by 3d/4d places. Some people who have had Mc's get more, but it usually matters WHY the MC happened. i think many women who have a early MC and don't need medical intervention don't get extra ultrasounds (although some dr's might take more care). I think it really only those that had later or multiple MC's :( In canada we get 12 week one if we do the downs screening, and one at 20 weeks and thats it.


----------



## runnergrl

Yes I suffered a miscarriage at 12 weeks. and I got pregnant again just under 3 months later, so my doctor wanted to do US's to make sure everything was progressing as it should be (6 weeks and 8 weeks). then I moved and my new doctor wanted to confirm my pregnancy with a US on my first visit to his office (10 weeks) It is standard if your are doing the screening at 12 weeks to get another US, so this is why I have had 4. I will have two more. One at 20 weeks (or 18 +4 as it falls) and again for the last time at 32 weeks to check fluid levels and weight.


----------



## kirstybumx3

congratulations to you all!! i am due on 12th august :)
feel so blessed after a very long 3 years ttc! x


----------



## jazzylady

Well I could understand why is no need for us from week 12 to week 20.But no us after 20 weeks??I mean really?I am not a doctor but how they will know if the baby is not strangulate himself with the cord at example week 25,30,34,38?how I would know that baby didn't changed position again?how I would know how big it is?it can change so much from week 20 until giving birth.And I don't trust this doctors, and I am in one of the most expensive hospitals in this region.
I don't know what to do.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I only got 2 ultrasounds my last.pregnancy and same with this one (although we paid for a private one 3 weeks ago). We get one at 11-14wks and then at 18-21wks. It never even came to mind that we should get anymore (apart from high risk pregnancies of course). Its just the norm to have 2 scans. I do wish it was more but we have to accept it!

Heck, my midwife wont even listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks


----------



## jazzylady

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I only got 2 ultrasounds my last.pregnancy and same with this one (although we paid for a private one 3 weeks ago). We get one at 11-14wks and then at 18-21wks. It never even came to mind that we should get anymore (apart from high risk pregnancies of course). Its just the norm to have 2 scans. I do wish it was more but we have to accept it!
> 
> Heck, my midwife wont even listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks

Wow I have no words.
If something happens (i had bleeding 3 weeks ago)because I am not good monitored, who is to blame?nature probably.. Don't understand why we pay so much money.What the doctor done today,it was just waste of time.
Well Europe is ahead with prenatal care,that is for sure!With my son I was getting us every 4 weeks.
Make me wonder how the pediatrician are here and how their policy work,if OB GYN do not care about my unborn baby.
Sorry for the vent.


----------



## jazzylady

MrsMurphy where did you go for a private scan?


----------



## mommy247

kerrbear7183 said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! I am due august 10th with my second child. Right now im on week 14... the counter under this shows the exact days. My original due date was august the 3rd but when I went for my first US they found out I mustve ovulated late and was actually measuring for august 10th. Second US for NT was done and it came out great. Still measuring that same due date... even tho I peeked at the screen when she left to get the DR. to sign papers and I saw it said 12 weeks 5 days under the 12 weeks 4 days... so I mustve been measuring one day ahead. Next apt to see my midwife is tomorrow and im nervous. :wacko:
> 
> We have the same due date! Glad to hear your NT scan went well. Since the scans were good, your appt tomorrow should be fine. My last appt was around 12 weeks 5 days and all they did was ask how I was doing, check vital signs and weight, and listen to the baby's heartbeat with a doppler. Try not to be too nervous. :)Click to expand...

Yay for same due date :) and Thanks! I will try not to worry :hugs:



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Runnergrl, i saw your bump pic and you definitely have popped! Very cute though =D i cant wait for a proper bump!
> 
> Mommy, dont worry about your appointment! It will probably be a quick in and out. Its great news that your scans went well. I have my NT scan on thursday =)

I hope so. Good luck on your scan Thursday :happydance:


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> Well I could understand why is no need for us from week 12 to week 20.But no us after 20 weeks??I mean really?I am not a doctor but how they will know if the baby is not strangulate himself with the cord at example week 25,30,34,38?how I would know that baby didn't changed position again?how I would know how big it is?it can change so much from week 20 until giving birth.And I don't trust this doctors, and I am in one of the most expensive hospitals in this region.
> I don't know what to do.

How you feel is understandable. I wish so bad we could get ultrasound once a month. With my son I only had a gender scan and then we had a 3d scan way later on because they wanted to make sure he was developing properly. With this baby I never even had a confirmation scan... I had a scan at 10 weeks 4 days which was too early for NT scan so they had to do another one at 12 weeks 4 days. Now I have to schedule my gender scan for 18-20 weeks. Then after that I prob wont even get anymore. Out here some people only get one which sums everything up (NT scan, EDD, Gender... etc.) Im lucky too even be getting three this pregnancy. I am looking into getting a private scan for a possible early gender scan and then going to my regular gender scan. Try getting a private scan before he leaves so he can see the baby. Hope it all works out.:hugs:


----------



## jazzylady

Well is too late for that because he leaves tomorrow evening.Is nothing I can do anymore so fast.

My doctor didn't even told me the heart beats per minute. I think I will fill a complain for that praxis.


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> Well is too late for that because he leaves tomorrow evening.Is nothing I can do anymore so fast.
> 
> My doctor didn't even told me the heart beats per minute. I think I will fill a complain for that praxis.

Oh man :( I would change to a different office. Maybe someone you know can recommend you to a better facility where you can get all the things you want and should get out of being seen and taken care of.


----------



## brittani

I wanted to thank everyone for the warm welcome. :)

At my appt yesterday all they did was find the heart beat with the doppler, just heard it for about 30 seconds and that was all. They didn't even count it :(. Next appt is on my b-day, March 12!!! I will have an US then and if they can't tell me the gender we are going to get a 3d/4d scan so we can find out, because we can't wait!!


----------



## Hope1409

So far I have gotten an ultrasound at every single appointment I have had. Not sure if I will get one next week but so far I've had them at every visit. If he doesn't do the us next week then I will book a private scan to find out gender.


----------



## Loubyroo

It amazes me how much difference there is where us are concerned, I am guessing it is mainly from country to country but also gobsmacked how many of you ladies don't know what will happen at each appointment and when! At my booking appointment with the midwife (week 9) I was given a very clear overview of when all my appointments would be and what would happen at each one and I was also given this in writing so I wouldn't forget. I guess I can count my lucky stars its pretty good care where I live!


----------



## readynwilling

jazzylady said:


> Well I could understand why is no need for us from week 12 to week 20.But no us after 20 weeks??I mean really?I am not a doctor but how they will know if the baby is not strangulate himself with the cord at example week 25,30,34,38?how I would know that baby didn't changed position again?how I would know how big it is?it can change so much from week 20 until giving birth.And I don't trust this doctors, and I am in one of the most expensive hospitals in this region.
> I don't know what to do.

I understand your worry. At 25 weeks or so they ask you to start counting the kicks. generally there is no need to count as baby is kicking the snot out of you - but should you notice a decrease in movements - you call the dr - You will likely get a scan. You know your baby is alive because its beating u up from the inside out. Also they can tell the position of the baby (most of the time, by feel). My dr's and OB's were always able to tell how my daughter was positioned.  And they know your baby is growing on target as they will measure your fundal height - this is from your pubic bone, to the top of your uterus. Usually you will measure correctly. If you do not (too large or to small) they will likely investigate - which can include ultrasound. Finally when they "guess" the weight of your baby at a late u/s (like when people get them at 36 or 38 weeks) its a guess... can be out by 1-2lbs! big difference between a 6-8 or an 8-10 lbs baby at actual birth.

I understand your anger - and i would be upset that my hubby would be away and not able to see baby as well. Keep in mind MOST places do the entire scan (30-45 mintues) while your family waits in waiting room, then let them in for 5 mintues at the end to see. 

What you experienced was pretty normal - although upsetting. If you are uncomfortable with your care, by all means switch! but i don't know that you are going to find a major upgrade in anything.

AS for counting the HB. My midwife and Dr NEVER have. They just say "baby is happy!" i have bought a doppler and i will count myself at home sometimes. but babies heart rates vary so so so much - its really not a prediction of anything (i suppose in the case of a super slow HB it could be tragic).


----------



## jazzylady

readynwilling said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Well I could understand why is no need for us from week 12 to week 20.But no us after 20 weeks??I mean really?I am not a doctor but how they will know if the baby is not strangulate himself with the cord at example week 25,30,34,38?how I would know that baby didn't changed position again?how I would know how big it is?it can change so much from week 20 until giving birth.And I don't trust this doctors, and I am in one of the most expensive hospitals in this region.
> I don't know what to do.
> 
> I understand your worry. At 25 weeks or so they ask you to start counting the kicks. generally there is no need to count as baby is kicking the snot out of you - but should you notice a decrease in movements - you call the dr - You will likely get a scan. You know your baby is alive because its beating u up from the inside out. Also they can tell the position of the baby (most of the time, by feel). My dr's and OB's were always able to tell how my daughter was positioned. And they know your baby is growing on target as they will measure your fundal height - this is from your pubic bone, to the top of your uterus. Usually you will measure correctly. If you do not (too large or to small) they will likely investigate - which can include ultrasound. Finally when they "guess" the weight of your baby at a late u/s (like when people get them at 36 or 38 weeks) its a guess... can be out by 1-2lbs! big difference between a 6-8 or an 8-10 lbs baby at actual birth.
> 
> I understand your anger - and i would be upset that my hubby would be away and not able to see baby as well. Keep in mind MOST places do the entire scan (30-45 mintues) while your family waits in waiting room, then let them in for 5 mintues at the end to see.
> 
> What you experienced was pretty normal - although upsetting. If you are uncomfortable with your care, by all means switch! but i don't know that you are going to find a major upgrade in anything.
> 
> AS for counting the HB. My midwife and Dr NEVER have. They just say "baby is happy!" i have bought a doppler and i will count myself at home sometimes. but babies heart rates vary so so so much - its really not a prediction of anything (i suppose in the case of a super slow HB it could be tragic).Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## readynwilling

unfortunetly the only ones who seem to be excited about our pregnancies are us! The dr's see pregnant women everyday - it all becomes "routine" they don't take into considertion the excitement of a woman expecting a child... they put us through the motions.


----------



## CaptainMummy

readynwilling said:


> unfortunetly the only ones who seem to be excited about our pregnancies are us! The dr's see pregnant women everyday - it all becomes "routine" they don't take into considertion the excitement of a woman expecting a child... they put us through the motions.

sooo true! At my booking I was sharing my excitement with my midwife, and she was playing along... But really, I knew she could care less! At least she had a smile on her face and at least pretended to listen =D

Eeeeh my scan is tomorrow! Im absolutely terrified, but super excited too. I honestly dont think theres a baby in there, even though I saw it a few weeks ago! Only a few days and Ill be in 2nd tri too, woohoo =D

Can I just ask, does anyone in here have a tilted uterus? If so, did you find you didnt get a bump until a bit later? And were there any other things you noticed? Im just curious because I have one and am wondering why i dont hve a bump yet!!


----------



## mommy247

brittani said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the warm welcome. :)
> 
> At my appt yesterday all they did was find the heart beat with the doppler, just heard it for about 30 seconds and that was all. They didn't even count it :(. Next appt is on my b-day, March 12!!! I will have an US then and if they can't tell me the gender we are going to get a 3d/4d scan so we can find out, because we can't wait!!

My US is the next day! How exciting :happydance: I hope they can see your baby!!:hugs:


----------



## mommy247

Had my second appt today and the baby is great! I got to hear the heartbeat and got to record it. I have to figure out how to put it on here. I have my gender scan march 13th! :happydance: I cant wait. In two weeks im having a blood test to check for any spinal abnormalities with the baby, has anyone else had this?? I dont remember having one with my first son. :shrug: I hate the lady at my office who tries to make you take the HIV test... she scares me. I was trying to avoid her because its like she purposely scares you so you get tested (which i do every year anyway) and then today she caught me and wanted to follow up on the results and she scared me cuz she took me in her office to talk to me for five min then tell me they were negative. My heart was beating so fast and i was so stressed out for those five minutes. Thank God I don't have to see her again!! :dohh:


----------



## Loubyroo

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Can I just ask, does anyone in here have a tilted uterus? If so, did you find you didnt get a bump until a bit later? And were there any other things you noticed? Im just curious because I have one and am wondering why i dont hve a bump yet!!

I do! And I still don't have a bump at all :( it is my first baby so I know that is a factor but I am sure that my tilted womb is also playing a part. I have another scan on Friday since they couldn't get a great look thanks to my womb at 12 weeks.


----------



## runnergrl

I must have the exact opposite of a tilted uterus! Mine must be right under my skin, lol. Im huge!


----------



## mommy247

runnergrl said:


> I must have the exact opposite of a tilted uterus! Mine must be right under my skin, lol. Im huge!

Same here :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

im not even kidding, by the end of the day, I look like I could be full term. Its kind of freaking me out. it calms down a bit in the mornings, but I wont dare post a bump picture at the end of the day.


----------



## mommy247

runnergrl said:


> im not even kidding, by the end of the day, I look like I could be full term. Its kind of freaking me out. it calms down a bit in the mornings, but I wont dare post a bump picture at the end of the day.

lol especially after you eat dinner! My belly just blows up to 3 times its size by the end of the night. Cant wait until we have hard fully round bellies :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

whew! im not alone! :haha:


----------



## mommy247

Please click on link :) 
Idk how to add it on here where you can just press play...sorry!


https://youtu.be/nx0CY-IAQkc


----------



## runnergrl

best sound in the world!


----------



## jazzylady

Nice strong little heart.

I use my doppler once a day,I don't know what I would have done without it.I notice that my baby is changing position a lot more then a few weeks ago.I love it when she moves.


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> im not even kidding, by the end of the day, I look like I could be full term. Its kind of freaking me out. it calms down a bit in the mornings, but I wont dare post a bump picture at the end of the day.




mommy247 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> im not even kidding, by the end of the day, I look like I could be full term. Its kind of freaking me out. it calms down a bit in the mornings, but I wont dare post a bump picture at the end of the day.
> 
> lol especially after you eat dinner! My belly just blows up to 3 times its size by the end of the night. Cant wait until we have hard fully round bellies :happydance:Click to expand...




mommy247 said:


> Please click on link :)
> Idk how to add it on here where you can just press play...sorry!
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/nx0CY-IAQkc




jazzylady said:


> Nice strong little heart.
> 
> I use my doppler once a day,I don't know what I would have done without it.I notice that my baby is changing position a lot more then a few weeks ago.I love it when she moves.

*runnergrl and mommy247 *- I am exactly the same!!!, The other day I went into the shop with a shopping basket, to buy a few things, filled it up slightly, it was heavy at all, just awkward to carry, so i did what I always do (pre preg) and left it at the start of the isle and then I come back for it and so forth. Well... not this day, this day i got the store staff, carrying my basket to the till for me and then all my shopping to my car. And no matter how many times i said, no worries, I can do it, they kept on insisting. So, when i got in my car it dawned on my. Im pregnant and I think they must of noticed and probably thought I was ready to pop any second. So for that moment, i didn't know if I should feel well proud that I am showing or a little embarrassed at how much I am showing so early on - To me, it still just looks like a big wobbly blob of fat, and I feel fat (I have picked up a lot of weight and appear bloated everywhere), I am kind of stuck, where my clothes are way too small and my maternity clothes a bit on the big side. So I cant wait for a bump which is more rounded, solid and actually fills my maternity tops propper :D

*jazzylady* - I am there with you, my baby only allows me a total of like 10 seconds at a time before moving away. OH and i laugh about it.


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> Nice strong little heart.
> 
> I use my doppler once a day,I don't know what I would have done without it.I notice that my baby is changing position a lot more then a few weeks ago.I love it when she moves.

Thanks! I was so tempted to buy a Doppler but I don't know if I am... Prob one day ill get tired of waiting a month to hear the baby and ill buy it but pretty soon ill be feeling the baby so its prob too late :shrug:


----------



## jazzylady

I think soon we won't need any anymore.with second child we will start early to feel the movements. I think I feel mine every now and then but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## mommy247

Pineapple1981 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> im not even kidding, by the end of the day, I look like I could be full term. Its kind of freaking me out. it calms down a bit in the mornings, but I wont dare post a bump picture at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> im not even kidding, by the end of the day, I look like I could be full term. Its kind of freaking me out. it calms down a bit in the mornings, but I wont dare post a bump picture at the end of the day.Click to expand...
> 
> lol especially after you eat dinner! My belly just blows up to 3 times its size by the end of the night. Cant wait until we have hard fully round bellies :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Please click on link :)
> Idk how to add it on here where you can just press play...sorry!
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/nx0CY-IAQkcClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Nice strong little heart.
> 
> I use my doppler once a day,I don't know what I would have done without it.I notice that my baby is changing position a lot more then a few weeks ago.I love it when she moves.Click to expand...
> 
> *runnergrl and mommy247 *- I am exactly the same!!!, The other day I went into the shop with a shopping basket, to buy a few things, filled it up slightly, it was heavy at all, just awkward to carry, so i did what I always do (pre preg) and left it at the start of the isle and then I come back for it and so forth. Well... not this day, this day i got the store staff, carrying my basket to the till for me and then all my shopping to my car. And no matter how many times i said, no worries, I can do it, they kept on insisting. So, when i got in my car it dawned on my. Im pregnant and I think they must of noticed and probably thought I was ready to pop any second. So for that moment, i didn't know if I should feel well proud that I am showing or a little embarrassed at how much I am showing so early on - To me, it still just looks like a big wobbly blob of fat, and I feel fat (I have picked up a lot of weight and appear bloated everywhere), I am kind of stuck, where my clothes are way too small and my maternity clothes a bit on the big side. So I cant wait for a bump which is more rounded, solid and actually fills my maternity tops propper :D
> 
> *jazzylady* - I am there with you, my baby only allows me a total of like 10 seconds at a time before moving away. OH and i laugh about it.Click to expand...

Oh wow lol Pretty funny situation! I know right? I feel like its a big wobbly blob of fat right and Ive only gained 4 pounds since I found out I was pregnant. My clothes are also getting small. All my shirts don't fit because my boobs are HUGE and my belly makes me look like im wearing and xxsmall shirt. None of my pants fit me not even my old leggings fit anymore. I actually found a pair of size 13 jeans that my sister gave me a while ago and they fit... im regularly a size 6. My hips, butt and thighs are way bigger now. I feel so fat lol I had to buy legging that were bigger than an xl just because the other sizes were too tight around the waist. I haven't really got any pregnancy clothes. I did buy one shirt that's was on sale, I have a shirt my grandmother sent me, 3 shirts I kept from my last pregnancy and my mom recently bought me a shirt. Im trying to stay in as much regular clothes as I can. So leggings is all im planning on wearing at the moment.


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> I think soon we won't need any anymore.with second child we will start early to feel the movements. I think I feel mine every now and then but I am not 100% sure.

What do you feel? I sometimes feel a sort of tickling feeling but im not sure if its because I have to pee or not lol Its been too long for me to remember how it feels...


----------



## jazzylady

Like a tiny.. tiny kick.I don't feel any blubber or butterfly, it happens all so fast that I ask myself if it was the baby or not.


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> Like a tiny.. tiny kick.I don't feel any blubber or butterfly, it happens all so fast that I ask myself if it was the baby or not.

Ive felt that before too... maybe it really is the baby!


----------



## CordeliaJ

I haven't felt anything as strong as a kick, but the other day when I was watching glee (don't judge me! ), they were singing 'don't stop me now' by Queen, and I thought my stomach flipped over (you know, when you feel nervous or something), but then I realised it was far too low to be my stomach. I think she liked Queen! haha


----------



## runnergrl

What I have felt are like tiny bubbles popping inside. Its very weird, but very cool. I also can feel baby if I am using my doppler and concentrating really hard and baby moves and I can hear it through the doppler. That was a terrible explanation, but hopefully it made sense. Just weird how baby is constantly moving now and we cant _really _feel it yet!


----------



## readynwilling

i also look normal when i wake up (maybe a bit fluffy) but by lunch i look 30weeks :dohh: i had someone ask me for the first time yesterday if i was expecting another. Let me tell you... people who ask this question are LUCKY i AM... that is not the kind of question you just blurt out! what if i was not :gun:


----------



## runnergrl

i hear that!!! two weeks ago, so I wasnt even 12 weeks yet, I had someone in one of my aerobics classes ask me if I was pregnant.. earlier this week I had TWO people ask me how far along I am! People are so forward! I would never just ask that unless it was to a close friend who talked about her pregnancy to me all the time. Uggh!


----------



## CordeliaJ

readynwilling said:


> i also look normal when i wake up (maybe a bit fluffy) but by lunch i look 30weeks :dohh: i had someone ask me for the first time yesterday if i was expecting another. Let me tell you... people who ask this question are LUCKY i AM... that is not the kind of question you just blurt out! what if i was not :gun:

Yep. My MIL asked if they got it wrong and really I'm having twins. Lucky she's in the family, otherwise I would've been at her throat! lol


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies, had my scan today and it was perfect! Sonographer commented on how I would be feeling baby very soon as they just wouldnt stop punching me! Measuring bang on dates and couldnt be happier =D 
Feel free to gender guess if you like

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/temporary_zpsc6716c97.jpg


----------



## runnergrl

yay! my guess is :blue:!!


----------



## Loubyroo

Wow! Gorgeous clear pic!!


----------



## Pineapple1981

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi ladies, had my scan today and it was perfect! Sonographer commented on how I would be feeling baby very soon as they just wouldnt stop punching me! Measuring bang on dates and couldnt be happier =D
> Feel free to gender guess if you like
> 
> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/temporary_zpsc6716c97.jpg

Aaaw thats a lovely scan pic :) I've just got girl on the brain the last week, so i dont think my guess would be good for nowt.


----------



## mommy247

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi ladies, had my scan today and it was perfect! Sonographer commented on how I would be feeling baby very soon as they just wouldnt stop punching me! Measuring bang on dates and couldnt be happier =D
> Feel free to gender guess if you like
> 
> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/temporary_zpsc6716c97.jpg

im guessing boy!!


----------



## jazzylady

Nice pic MrsMurphy!


My dog ran inside today all dirty, and she was all hyper jumping all around while the mud was coming out from her,so I tried with my foot to step on the leash so she won't run anymore and didn't wanted to get dirty but that sudden move was not good.Since then I have terrible low back ache I barely can move.I don't know what happen.I had this pains in my first tri. I took some Tylenol and have a warm wrap and hopefully by tomorrow will go away.I surely will be more careful about the movements I make from now on.:nope:


----------



## jazzylady

A pic of my bump. I have a feeling that my belly button is not as deep as it was,stretching a lot I guess.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0753.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> A pic of my bump. I have a feeling that my belly button is not as deep as it was,stretching a lot I guess.


We seem to be pretty similar here. Ive just started to get lower back pain. ( injured my back at work many moons ago, but its been fine for the past couple of years, untill now.

Bump size wise, well....... 

ps: I have a belly piercing, if anyone wonders what that little ball is.
 



Attached Files:







Bump14022013.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6









Bump14022013b.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> A pic of my bump. I have a feeling that my belly button is not as deep as it was,stretching a lot I guess.
> 
> 
> We seem to be pretty similar here. Ive just started to get lower back pain. ( injured my back at work many moons ago, but its been fine for the past couple of years, untill now.
> 
> Bump size wise, well.......
> 
> ps: I have a belly piercing, if anyone wonders what that little ball is.Click to expand...

Cute!

I never had problems with my back,not even in the first pregnancy! I don't know why it kicks my butt now.and only when I make sudden moves with my legs or bending. I will look into yoga or stretching course or DVD.Anyone made thoughts on starting classes in the second tri?


----------



## mommy247

So ladies just a funny story of something that happened to me today! 
My fiancé found my son's old shirt that was way too small to fit him anymore and the shirt was messed up so he decides he going to put our son's shirt on!:haha: He is 6'2! It was so funny that I decided to record it and in the process he decided hes going to be hulk and rip the shirt right off his back... I found it so funny I didn't even know I had to pee and I couldn't even hold in the urge to pee that I went on myself. That's when I thought "ohhh pregnancy issues!" Pretty embarrassing but pretty funny. Didn't know this would happen so soon. This baby is pushing down very hard on my bladder.


----------



## mommy247

[/QUOTE]

Cute!

I never had problems with my back,not even in the first pregnancy! I don't know why it kicks my butt now.and only when I make sudden moves with my legs or bending. I will look into yoga or stretching course or DVD.Anyone made thoughts on starting classes in the second tri?[/QUOTE]

I was thinking of "maybe" going to sign up for some classes but more towards the summer.


----------



## Luckypawprint

I'm thinking if getting a preg yoga DVD then if too much I can just sit down!!! So lazy!


----------



## runnergrl

Its never a bad idea to introduce some light exercise/stretching/or yoga into your routine. It will do nothing but benefit you throughout the rest of your pregnancy. I have done a lot better this time around with keeping up with the exercise part, but I have been eating like a horse!! I guess it all balances out!

In other news, I got the 4 maternity tank tops I ordered from MOtherhood Maternity yesterday!! they arent exactly what I was hoping for, but they will do. I like the fact that there is ruching on the sides which helps flatter the bump and they are super long, so I wont have to worry about tugging them down to keep my belly or butt covered at work all day demonstrating exercises to my clients. I have a feeling they will be a staple in my wardrobe this summer for sure!


----------



## readynwilling

i have looked at a few yoga classes and i keep meaning to go, but life seems to get in the way. I just found out my home care provider is only a few weeks behind me - i should see if she wants to do some together - i need a workout buddy!

I also go to the gym to walk on the treadmill for 20-30 minutes at lunch a few days a week.


----------



## runnergrl

thats great! It would be beneficial too, to add some resistance training to your routine. light weights or even bodyweight exercises like squats and lunges and push ups would be a very good addition! :thumbup:


----------



## readynwilling

Thanks Runnergirl - i keep looking at doing the pump class at the gym - but modifying to use really light weights or just my body weight!


----------



## CordeliaJ

I got a prenatal pilates dvd. It's great because it's divided up into 10 minute sections. So if I'm not really feeling in the mood, I can just do 10 mins, or if I feel up to it, I can do much more. There aren't really many classes in my area anyway, and this I can do inbetween getting back from work & going to bed.


----------



## Loubyroo

Cordelia, I wish I had your drive! I just about manage walking the dog before I flop for the night!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Loubyroo said:


> Cordelia, I wish I had your drive! I just about manage walking the dog before I flop for the night!

Oh trust me, it's absolutely all I can manage! I'm so exhausted after work everyday, but I'm also getting big so quick, it's the only thing I could think to do in the small amount of time I have. I think a dog walk would be the equivalent anyway - we only have cats, lucky for me!


----------



## Loubyroo

I had my second scan on Friday (14 weeks) due to the sonographer not being able to get a clear view at 12 weeks as I have a tilted womb. I am so pleased to report all is looking great and the baby has grown soooo much in just two weeks!! 

https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/2ndScan50212Internet.jpg

He / She has very long arms and legs! but I guess that should be expected as both me at DH are tall so it looks like it will run in the family :thumbup:

Anyway, just wanted to share :cloud9:


----------



## runnergrl

Beautiful Louby! Dont you just love seeing baby?? Its the best<3


----------



## runnergrl

readynwilling said:


> Thanks Runnergirl - i keep looking at doing the pump class at the gym - but modifying to use really light weights or just my body weight!

was Jadyn born on March 7th? Thats Brady's birthday!


----------



## Loubyroo

runnergrl said:


> Beautiful Louby! Dont you just love seeing baby?? Its the best<3

It's awesome!! I could have stayed there all day watching my baby moving around. It amazes me that I can't feel those movements yet. It will be a long 6 weeks before I get to see him / her again, I am sooo in love already!!


----------



## runnergrl

i know! Its so confusing that we cant feel them, but they are in there squirming and kicking away. Im afraid my baby is going to be VERY busy!!


----------



## Hope1409

I can't wait for my scan Friday....it feels like a life time away!!! I really hope to find out the sex but my gut is telling me it will be too soon :/


----------



## runnergrl

Hope1409 said:


> I can't wait for my scan Friday....it feels like a life time away!!! I really hope to find out the sex but my gut is telling me it will be too soon :/

I think it more depends on the tech doing the US and how experienced they are AND if baby chooses to cooperate or not. Some REFUSE to tell you until 20 weeks. 
I hope yours is nice and baby cooperates! I have an appt this Friday too, but of the boring nature. Just a follow up and visit with the Dr about results and to check the HB, which I do every day already:coffee:


----------



## mommy247

Yeah, at my hospital where I go they refuse to do any gender scans until 18-20 weeks the least. Luckily I have to see my midwife at 18 weeks and about 4 days so I get to see my baby sooner than most. They can tell what you are having way earlier than that because with my son they told me at my first scan which was my NT screening. He was a boy tho I think that's why they didn't hesitate to let me know because boys are easier to tell than girls. If I am having a girl I will ask if I can get a second scan just to make sure because I have known of incidents where they have said girl and then it turns out to be a boy. My scan is on 3/13 yay!! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

mommy247 said:


> Yeah, at my hospital where I go they refuse to do any gender scans until 18-20 weeks the least. Luckily I have to see my midwife at 18 weeks and about 4 days so I get to see my baby sooner than most. They can tell what you are having way earlier than that because with my son they told me at my first scan which was my NT screening. He was a boy tho I think that's why they didn't hesitate to let me know because boys are easier to tell than girls. If I am having a girl I will ask if I can get a second scan just to make sure because I have known of incidents where they have said girl and then it turns out to be a boy. My scan is on 3/13 yay!! :happydance:

Mommy I have a feeling your baby is a girl <3


----------



## mommy247

runnergrl said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, at my hospital where I go they refuse to do any gender scans until 18-20 weeks the least. Luckily I have to see my midwife at 18 weeks and about 4 days so I get to see my baby sooner than most. They can tell what you are having way earlier than that because with my son they told me at my first scan which was my NT screening. He was a boy tho I think that's why they didn't hesitate to let me know because boys are easier to tell than girls. If I am having a girl I will ask if I can get a second scan just to make sure because I have known of incidents where they have said girl and then it turns out to be a boy. My scan is on 3/13 yay!! :happydance:
> 
> Mommy I have a feeling your baby is a girl <3Click to expand...

OMG I sooo hope so! We all want a girl so so so bad! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

so do I...

hope we both get our girls!


----------



## mommy247

runnergrl said:


> so do I...
> 
> hope we both get our girls!

that would be AWESOME!:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

runnergrl said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Runnergirl - i keep looking at doing the pump class at the gym - but modifying to use really light weights or just my body weight!
> 
> was Jadyn born on March 7th? Thats Brady's birthday!Click to expand...

Yep! it was a pretty fantastic day :)

FX crossed for you girl, im looking for my boy now LOL


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies :) Hope everyone is well. 
Crossing my fingers that everyone gets the gender they want! I honestly dont know what I want... so I will be thrilled either way. Part of me wants a boy, so I can have one of each.. but part of me wants my dd to have a sister close in age. I have a feeling its a girl, but we shall see :D 
Very pleased to be in 2nd tri now.. still have ZERO bump though. Wish it would hurry up!

Does anyone else feel hungry ALL the time? I can have a big meal... then an hour later I will be staaarving! I have only put on 2.5lbs so far but I have a feeling its going to creep up on me soon.

When are all the next scans happening? I get my 20wk scan on April 11th, it seems soooo far away! Thats when we will find out what we are having :D


----------



## Loubyroo

I feel hungry all the time too but struggle to decide what I actually want to eat?!?

My 20 week scan is 4th April, seems a lifetime away but I know it will be here in a flash. I am really hoping that DH caves and agrees to find out the sex, I am working on it. I think the fact we are struggling so much with names that being able to narrow it down to either boys or girls names might clinch the deal!


----------



## mommy247

Hi ladies, 

Been having some really bad cramping (no bleeding) but its worrying me so I just called the on-call doctor. Waiting for a call back... will keep you updated!! Keeping my fx that everything is okay!


----------



## Loubyroo

I really hope everything is ok mommy247! Could you have strained yourself? I am amazed how easy it is to over do things now. 

FX for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Mommy247, hope everything is okay! Im sure it is and that it goes away soon!

Loubyroo, i agree it will fly in! We are finding out the sex and are also totally stuck with names. We did come up with a boys name today that we sort of like so thats a start!


----------



## mommy247

Loubyroo said:


> I really hope everything is ok mommy247! Could you have strained yourself? I am amazed how easy it is to over do things now.
> 
> FX for you Hun :hugs:




MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Mommy247, hope everything is okay! Im sure it is and that it goes away soon!
> 
> Loubyroo, i agree it will fly in! We are finding out the sex and are also totally stuck with names. We did come up with a boys name today that we sort of like so thats a start!

Thanks ladies :hugs:

The doctor on-call gave me a call back yesterday and told me to stay off my feet for a while and that I was also probably dehydrated so I had to drink 4 glasses of water in an hour. She also said if I start having any bleeding at all since im Rh negative that I have to call ASAP so they can give me the rogam (sp?) shot. I am feeling much better now than last night that's for sure. So I hope everything is fine now.

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:

Forgot to add that I did work almost three days in a row covering shifts at work and I haven't done that in a while. I think that added to the cramping as well. It also doesn't help that at work they are trying to challenge my Doctors note which I have been dealing with for about a month and a half. Its a long story and I am in the process of getting another job that actually cares about my health and the baby's health as well.


----------



## Loubyroo

That's awful mommy247! I am sure the stress won't be helping either. Take it easy and don't hesitate to exercise your rights as an expectant mother, your employer has a legal duty of care x


----------



## mommy247

Loubyroo said:


> That's awful mommy247! I am sure the stress won't be helping either. Take it easy and don't hesitate to exercise your rights as an expectant mother, your employer has a legal duty of care x

thanks :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

So has anyone felt baby yet?:shrug: I have felt some weird things in my belly like butterflies and sometimes like a sort of tapping but most of the time I think its in my head. I need to stop thinking that :haha: Well last night my fiancé said he touched my belly while I was sleeping and the baby must've kicked him because he felt the baby. Im sort of jealous lol I have been trying for days haha :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

i have had a few "bumps" that were random that *could* have been baby. But im not sure.


----------



## mommy247

I just cant wait until I can feel some crazy kicking movements! IM SO IMPATIENT :haha:


----------



## Hope1409

i have felt butterflies/bubble feelings this past week but no actual kicks. i had my scan today and i asked the doc to see if he could tell the gender. it wasnt too clear cuz baby was not cooperating but he said if he had to guess, it would be a girl. of course me and dh couldnt take just his answer so we got lucky to make an appt for a private scan and the lady was very sure of herself to say it was a girl!!!! i still dont know if i should believe it or wait another 3 weeks for my next scan?


----------



## mommy247

Hope1409 said:


> i have felt butterflies/bubble feelings this past week but no actual kicks. i had my scan today and i asked the doc to see if he could tell the gender. it wasnt too clear cuz baby was not cooperating but he said if he had to guess, it would be a girl. of course me and dh couldnt take just his answer so we got lucky to make an appt for a private scan and the lady was very sure of herself to say it was a girl!!!! i still dont know if i should believe it or wait another 3 weeks for my next scan?

Congrats on your girl! I say wait another 3 weeks tho just incase because boys do like to hide their wee wees a lot lol but so far its looking like a girl to me with those two scans!! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

how exciting!!!!!! congrats on your girl! they usually arent wrong!


----------



## StellaBella24

For those of you who have already felt the first flutters of your little ones...can I ask how often u feel them?

I think i felt them for the first time last night on and off and then today it seems i am feeling them every hour or so?? Is this possible/usual? Not sure if it really is baby if its so often? Maybe its just me wishful thinking


----------



## runnergrl

I think maybe I was making things up when I thought I had felt baby because it has been at least a week since then and nothing. I still use my doppler every night to give me reassurance. I am hoping so much to feel it again soon (for real) and for it to become consistent. I guess I shouldn't be so greedy as it was over 20 weeks before I felt baby last time


----------



## Hope1409

i feel them mainly in the evenings. shes a nocturnal one lol.


----------



## readynwilling

im pretty sure i felt the baby this morning. I had thought i had felt it super early too (like 13 weeks) but after i felt it this morning i recognized the feeling from when i was pregnant with J and was like YUP, thats a baby. I will try to watch out for it more now... I would expect you will feel it a little soon Runnrgirl, as this is #2. its just had to say "how sooner" LOL


----------



## runnergrl

a boy- how exciting!! congrats!!!:)


----------



## kerrbear7183

So exciting to hear about the sex reveals! It's been awhile since I was on here. Is there anyone who is Team Yellow?


----------



## BbWishin

Had an ultrasound today and the tech was pretty sure we are having a boy!!! We got a pretty good glimpse despite the fact that he was moving all around. They said they were 90% sure. I am so excited! I have had the feeling for quite awhile. We will get a definite answer when we get our Maternal21 test results back in about two weeks and then of course at our anatomy scan at 18weeks. Now I can't get too excited since my husband wants to wait until we know for sure.

How is everyone else doing? Normally I just follow along but today I had to share!!


----------



## runnergrl

congrats BB!!


----------



## mommy247

congrats on the baby boy!

Everything is okay on my end so far. Got another job that pays more and seems less stressful and way easier. Just debating if I want to work at two jobs. Might just only work at one job like 2 days a week and the rest at the new job. Been having a few Braxton hicks lately but might be due to stress at work and also dehydration. Had to reschedule my blood test to check for spinal bifida and abnormalities because I was so tired I couldn't manage to get up. Doing that test Monday. Has anyone had it done yet? What were your results??


----------



## runnergrl

mommy247 said:


> congrats on the baby boy!
> 
> Everything is okay on my end so far. Got another job that pays more and seems less stressful and way easier. Just debating if I want to work at two jobs. Might just only work at one job like 2 days a week and the rest at the new job. Been having a few Braxton hicks lately but might be due to stress at work and also dehydration. Had to reschedule my blood test to check for spinal bifida and abnormalities because I was so tired I couldn't manage to get up. Doing that test Monday. Has anyone had it done yet? What were your results??

I had that test done last week, which reminds me, I need to call to find out the results!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies! Hope all is well with you. I've been having some pretty severe morning sickness so I haven't been on here much lately. I had my 16 week appt today and it went well. The baby's heart rate was 168bpm by doppler. We also had our private ultrasound today. Here are the pictures:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8369/8517704838_7df7f56c04.jpg
Ultrasound (4) 2-28 by kerrbear7183, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8528/8516590391_38a4d493c9.jpg
Ultrasound (3) 2-28 by kerrbear7183, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8516590457_d5565da979.jpg
Ultrasound (2) 2-28 by kerrbear7183, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8524/8517705032_0921a404d5.jpg
Ultrasound 2-28 by kerrbear7183, on Flickr


----------



## Hope1409

congrats BB on the baby boy!!! I know how you feel about not getting too excited. We were told we are having a girl but I am still scared to go out shopping until my 18wk scan in 2 weeks. kerrbear love the scan pics....major kudos to you for being so strong and not wanting to find out the sex of the baby.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats on the girl!! And thanks! It was a nice thing to have done and would definitely recommend.


----------



## Loubyroo

Gorgeous pics, Kerrbear!


----------



## runnergrl

I cant wait to see my baby again. And I am pretty sure I finally felt MOVEMENT last night!!! nothing today yet, but if I concentrate really hard while lying still on the couch, I can feel baby for sure. (if they are awake, lol) YAY!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats on the baby BOY!! Lovely :D
Kerrbear, your LO is gorgeous. And I also congratulate you on being strong enough to stay team Yellow!
Runnergrl, thats super exciting!! I cant wait to feel baby. I was 16 weeks last time (I think) so hopefully wont be long now. When will your next scan be?

As for me, everything is just fine! Still have basically no bump at all, dont feel pregnant apart from a bit tired but other than that, just getting on with it. I did get my results from my nuchal scan/bloods and it says I am low risk, which is a good thing!

About the screening for Spina bifida etc, I havent had it yet this time, but with my dd it came back as high risk and I was terrified! We got an extra scan and everything was perfect. Even if you are "high risk", the chances of there actually being a problem is super slim. About 1/250 the sonographer told me. Im sure all will be fine and you will have nothing to worry about :D


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks ladies! It was so nice to see the baby again and we were glad to be able to share that with some of my family.

Runnergrl- I've started feeling movement on and off the past week or so. Not very often, but definitely glad to feel it. When is your next scan? My next one with the doctor is on the 25th (my birthday). It will be the full anatomy scan and last like 30-45 min.

MrsMurphy- Glad things are going well and your results were good!


----------



## kirstybumx3

hey im due august 12th :)
gender scan on march 9th! xx


----------



## mommy247

Welcome Kirsty :hugs:

Well Im going to take the blood test on Monday. I will update you all when I get the results which most likely will be the same day as my midwife apt and my gender scan on the 13th. Its going to be one crazy but exciting day :happydance: I have waited over a month for this... so happy its only about ten days away now (without counting today since this day is almost over) ...

If any of you want to take a guess please do!! Here is the link... 


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1758829-gender-guesses-ultrasound-few-days.html

Thanks :)


----------



## Pineapple1981

Hi All

I've not been on for a wee while. Got the dreaded Flu virus and then migraine after migraine. I have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow so will ask about these migraines and what I can do. 

The paracetamol is just not sorting it.

Ooooh and very excited, I get to see baby on Wednesday evening! And if baby plays game, we may even get a potty shot. This session will also have a DVD so we get to keep babies movements and watch them over and over again :happydance:


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## runnergrl

Im doing well. Just getting bigger every day it seems. Ive already put on 7lbs:shhh: I cant believe it. I work out regularly but still feel fluffy. probably because i CANT STOP EATING! its really annoying having an insatiable appetite!

how about you girls? please tell me you are putting some weight on too! Lie to me if youre not! J/K :haha:


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> Im doing well. Just getting bigger every day it seems. Ive already put on 7lbs:shhh: I cant believe it. I work out regularly but still feel fluffy. probably because i CANT STOP EATING! its really annoying having an insatiable appetite!
> 
> how about you girls? please tell me you are putting some weight on too! Lie to me if youre not! J/K :haha:


Well, I have put on 10kg's in total. But i have been the same weight for the past 4 weeks I would say. So I am hoping all in all it should even out eventually. 

You look absolutely amazing runnergrl. Your hard work really does show.

My eating seems to have settled down now, I am back to my pre-pregnancy eating routine most of the time. When its not, is when i have one of my slight cravings, which are not the healthiest ( starch, i seem to grave pasta's, baked potatoes, mash etc at times).


----------



## mommy247

runnergrl said:


> Im doing well. Just getting bigger every day it seems. Ive already put on 7lbs:shhh: I cant believe it. I work out regularly but still feel fluffy. probably because i CANT STOP EATING! its really annoying having an insatiable appetite!
> 
> how about you girls? please tell me you are putting some weight on too! Lie to me if youre not! J/K :haha:

well last month when I got weighed I gained 4 pounds... In the first trimester I didn't even gain anything. Im sure I gained a few more pounds since the last time I got weighed... I eat like crazy!! My belly is smaller now tho... idk why :shrug:


----------



## runnergrl

^^ so unfair! If this pregnancy is similar to my first, I gain most of my weight in 2nd tri. I guess maybe baby is putting so much pressure on and squishing my stomach in 3rd tri that less food fills me up? I get terrible acid reflux and indigestion too, and its already started!


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey ladies, well I think I am finally getting a tiny bump! My weight hadn't changed until about a week ago and I have since gained 3kg! Although I don't think that's all bubba because I've been eating like a pig, anything I can get my hands on!

This week I've been having more stretching in my tummy so things are certainly growing


----------



## runnergrl

lets see the bump! :thumbup:


----------



## jazzylady

Runner girl pre pregnancy I was 122 pounds and now if I am right I am 134...I know how you feel:flower:


----------



## runnergrl

wow- you are still small! I am 161!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I am overweight already and have only gained 1 lb so far. I don't feel like I'm eating too much more than before. My doctor isn't concerned since I started overweight. She said I should see some more weight gain as the nausea improves. I would be okay with not gaining much because I was already the heaviest I've ever been before I got pregnant. It will take me awhile to show, but I do see some changes in my belly. It's rounding out a little bit and not looking so much like I'm just fat! lol


----------



## CaptainMummy

Pineapple1981 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've not been on for a wee while. Got the dreaded Flu virus and then migraine after migraine. I have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow so will ask about these migraines and what I can do.
> 
> The paracetamol is just not sorting it.
> 
> Ooooh and very excited, I get to see baby on Wednesday evening! And if baby plays game, we may even get a potty shot. This session will also have a DVD so we get to keep babies movements and watch them over and over again :happydance:
> 
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Sorry you havent been keeping well hun. Hopefully the midwife gives you some helpful advice on how to deal with the migraines. How exciting you get to see baby again! I hope you manage to find out gender, do you have any feelings about the sex? Look forward to your update!



runnergrl said:


> Im doing well. Just getting bigger every day it seems. Ive already put on 7lbs:shhh: I cant believe it. I work out regularly but still feel fluffy. probably because i CANT STOP EATING! its really annoying having an insatiable appetite!
> 
> how about you girls? please tell me you are putting some weight on too! Lie to me if youre not! J/K :haha:

I think Ive put on about 5lbs so far. I have actually been eating like a pig the whole way through my pregnancy so far. Im terrible at resisting cravings, so if I feel like something, I just eat it! I never had morning sickness so I have just ate non stop! Im 5ft 6 and am 146lbs. At my 12wk appointment with dd, I was 153 so Im pleased that Im a good bit lighter this time round!



Loubyroo said:


> Hey ladies, well I think I am finally getting a tiny bump! My weight hadn't changed until about a week ago and I have since gained 3kg! Although I don't think that's all bubba because I've been eating like a pig, anything I can get my hands on!
> 
> This week I've been having more stretching in my tummy so things are certainly growing


Im the same, Im sure my weight gain is due to food rather than baby! Hehe. And Yes, show us that bump!!


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> wow- you are still small! I am 161!

Oh wow,I see what you are saying now but...I was always small. How much you had pre pregnancy?


----------



## Hope1409

Before pregnancy I was 125lb and I weighed myself this morning and I am 128lbs. My bump is showing for sure and way more at night time. My lower back has been hurting this week I hope it goes away soon and doesn't come back until after birth, if that.


----------



## runnergrl

jazzylady said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> wow- you are still small! I am 161!
> 
> Oh wow,I see what you are saying now but...I was always small. How much you had pre pregnancy?Click to expand...

I'm pretty tall, 5'10", and i started at 154. so I'm up 7 lbs. I am the most comfortable right around 150 lbs. that actually looks very thin on my frame.


----------



## jazzylady

I am small 5.2 and until I meet my husband I was like 100pounds.Since I got married I got to 122.Now hearing how much some of you gained I started to worry that I didn't gained enough so far. But when I think that the normal weight gain in a pregnancy is 25 to 35 pounds,I think with my 15 pounds for the 16 th week is actually OK.


----------



## jazzylady

All I want now is to feel the little one move.
I kind of get bored,I want to "feel"the pregnancy and not ask my self "can you say I am pregnant or just fat?"I don't know what it does not feel so quite real yet


----------



## runnergrl

You should gain almost all of your weight in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters, is what i have been told. I have to go back and see how much I had gained at this point in time in my last pregnancy


----------



## mommy247

okay.. I spoke too soon!! I def gained what I believe is over 10 pounds. I was about 138 during my first and second appt and then in my third appointment I believe I was 141 and now I am 149! When I was full term with my son I weighed this much... omg! This cant be all baby :shrug:


----------



## runnergrl

:haha: We can all do post baby boot camp together! I will write the workouts!!:haha:


----------



## jazzylady

After hearing some stuff I think my weight gain is actually a lot.15 pounds it is only like 7 kg.
I can't help it.I get so hungry that if I don't eat I think I am going to faint.I am curios if my doctor will say something but I will still eat because otherwise I don't feel good and if I am not good my baby is not good.,I am eating mostly healthy anyway.


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> :haha: We can all do post baby boot camp together! I will write the workouts!!:haha:

I use to do pole dancing here at my Gym.it was awesome, but many times I couldn't move for a few days after a training like that. I think I will go back after the baby is born.


----------



## Luckypawprint

I have actually lost a stone from pre preg. Have stopped losing (v.bad MS) but have yet to gain. I'm worried but no-one else seems to be! I am eating now but suffering terrible reflux !! :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

Luckypawprint said:


> I have actually lost a stone from pre preg. Have stopped losing (v.bad MS) but have yet to gain. I'm worried but no-one else seems to be! I am eating now but suffering terrible reflux !! :(

As long as the baby looks healthy so far, you have plenty of time to gain the weight now that you're able to eat more. I've only gained 1 lb so far because of morning sickness. My doctor expects to see me gaining more throughout the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## Pineapple1981

Luckypawprint said:


> I have actually lost a stone from pre preg. Have stopped losing (v.bad MS) but have yet to gain. I'm worried but no-one else seems to be! I am eating now but suffering terrible reflux !! :(

Oh we have the same Due Date :)

I have read that that it is actually healthier to loose weight in the first trimester (due to MS etc) than in the 2nd trimester. 

Basically baby doesn't really need anything from you in the first trimester (Develops via hormones), only in the 2nd when it starts to grow (from placenta).

I picked up a lot of weight in first trimester (didnt have any MS only constant hunger pains), but in 2nd trimester, im not eating half as much, so my weight gain will probably come to a halt now, well so I hope :)


----------



## mommy247

I think I may have been feeling baby all week... I been feeling these sort of like popping bubble feelings every now and then and im noticing they are getting a little stronger and happening a little more. I thought they were gas at first but idk it happens in different places I occasionally also get the tickling feelings still but those are always in the lower hip area on either side. 

Has anyone finally felt anything this past week yet? :shrug:


----------



## jazzylady

I am not sure anymore.I felt around 13/14 weeks flutters and butterflies but now is so quiet.I hope soon I will be able to feel the baby for sure too.


----------



## runnergrl

i dont know. I think maybe what I thought I felt was in my head. because its not consistent.. uugh


----------



## kerrbear7183

mommy247 said:


> I think I may have been feeling baby all week... I been feeling these sort of like popping bubble feelings every now and then and im noticing they are getting a little stronger and happening a little more. I thought they were gas at first but idk it happens in different places I occasionally also get the tickling feelings still but those are always in the lower hip area on either side.
> 
> Has anyone finally felt anything this past week yet? :shrug:

I've been feeling the baby move on and off. It's little flutters and pops right now. I felt the baby moving after I had candy at my private ultrasound last week. I think we're due the same day so you're probably feeling things similar to what I'm feeling. :)


----------



## mommy247

I hope so! :happydance: Next week is my gender scan so when baby moves and I can see the baby move itll confirm if what im feeling is really baby.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Reba has been telling me that my little boy has been very active this week. Hope all of you feel your movement, soon!


----------



## Loubyroo

No fluttering or popping feelings here yet, can't wait to feel my little one


----------



## Pineapple1981

Well today we had a private scan. We know the gender :) And we are absolutely over the moon!!! Just loved watching our little one.

Ok lets see if you guys can guess the sex. (Lets test the theories) 

Heart Rate = 138 bmp
I will put a pic up of the Head, oh and a potty shot (i have to admit, i still cant make out the sex on the potty shot though)
These are 3D so baby does look a little like an alien ATM, but still very cute!

Pic1: Baby is sat straight up, with head just under my belly button. Baby has legs crossed under its bottom.
Pic 2: Just think those legs are too too cute
Pic 3 and 4: Two Potty Shots

I will reveal sex after a few guesses :)
 



Attached Files:







CARLA_12.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12









CARLA_24.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10









CARLA_19.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 14









CARLA_33.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## runnergrl

:blue:! I think... I cant see 3 lines in the potty shots so... is it? is it? Oh congrats!!


----------



## Hope1409

Boy?


----------



## runnergrl

tell, tell!!


----------



## jazzylady

I think a boy?


----------



## mommy247

boy :shrug:


----------



## kerrbear7183

mommy247- I was able to feel and see the baby move at our ultrasound last week. I hope you can, too!

Chase- It's awesome that Reba is feeling the baby!!

Pineapple- My guess is....girl?


----------



## Pineapple1981

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
​:pink:Sugar and spice,
And everything nice,
That's what little girls are made of :pink:​


----------



## runnergrl

YAY!! congrats!!! now point that out in your pics please:haha: So I know what to look for!


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> YAY!! congrats!!! now point that out in your pics please:haha: So I know what to look for!

Thank you :D

To be honest, I cant see how they can see its a girl, I have tried looking over and over again. But apparently you are looking for 2 white lines.


----------



## mommy247

I would have never guessed it was a girl! I was going to say girl at first cuz I didn't see the boy part sticking out but I also didn't see three lines... GRATS!!:happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

isnt it supposed to be 3 lines??


----------



## jazzylady

Congratulations Pineapple! How exciting!
I honestly wasn't sure if it was a boy either.So awesome you know now what you have.Now you can start with the nursery  

OK can't wait to find out myself in a few weeks!


----------



## BbWishin

Congratulations Pineapple!! So exciting!!


----------



## mommatoabeaut

Aug 8th :D


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> isnt it supposed to be 3 lines??

I guess it could be 3 lines in total, but 2 white ones/lines is what she said and with a boy it looks like skittle between his legs :D

I honestly dont see either. I have 4 potty shots in total. Will put them up, perhaps someone can make it out :D


But thinking, looking up at the bottom of babies bottom, im not sure how you could see a girl's fairy.. hmmm
 



Attached Files:







CARLA_19.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 7









CARLA_20.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 9









CARLA_21.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 7









CARLA_33.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## runnergrl

I see it in the second picture:) yay for your girl!!


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> isnt it supposed to be 3 lines??
> 
> I guess it could be 3 lines in total, but 2 white ones/lines is what she said and with a boy it looks like skittle between his legs :D
> 
> I honestly dont see either. I have 4 potty shots in total. Will put them up, perhaps someone can make it out :D
> 
> 
> But thinking, looking up at the bottom of babies bottom, im not sure how you could see a girl's fairy.. hmmmClick to expand...

I still cant figure out!but it don't matter,happy for you-name search can begin!


----------



## jazzylady

Second time moms I need to ask you something that keeps me wondering.
Do you give water or tea to babies?since I entered this BB I read that absolutely not,you should not do that.
Well this is confusing me.
With my son,I was breastfeeding and even then I gave him fennel tea,which is good for settling an upset tummy.He didn't drink to much just a sip or two after the feeding and between the feedings.
I never heard before that you can't give water or unsweetened tea to a baby.My mother told me that she gave to us and that the breast milk is sweet and a baby has thirst too.

I just don't know who or what should I believe.


----------



## mommy247

I always gave my son a little bit of water every now and then. They do get really thirsty and youll notice because they will suck on that bottle of water and cry for more. There shouldn't be a problem with water as long as u don't use it instead of milk. I never gave my son tea but my fiancé would give him Gatorade when I wasn't around and when I was introducing my son to regular milk, my fiancé confessed to have been feeding the baby some of his cereal and milk whenever the baby was around him during breakfast even before I introduced my son to milk ... They really do make it seem like baby will just break in half for some things that really do no harm.


----------



## jazzylady

I had my son in Germany and there to give fennel tea to babies is very common.because it helps with the colic,you boil the water in order to make the tea and have some kind of light flavor.I haven't look here to see what kind of newborn tea they have but I hope I will find it.I am just wondering why they say you should not give water to babies when they actually do get thirsty.


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> Second time moms I need to ask you something that keeps me wondering.
> Do you give water or tea to babies?since I entered this BB I read that absolutely not,you should not do that.
> Well this is confusing me.
> With my son,I was breastfeeding and even then I gave him fennel tea,which is good for settling an upset tummy.He didn't drink to much just a sip or two after the feeding and between the feedings.
> I never heard before that you can't give water or unsweetened tea to a baby.My mother told me that she gave to us and that the breast milk is sweet and a baby has thirst too.
> 
> I just don't know who or what should I believe.

I am not a second time mom, but I was brought up in South Africa, and what I know is everyone gives their babies Rooibos tea "Redbush tea", and I will be doing the same. I dont know about fennel tea. But i do know about "Redbush" (Rooibos) tea, which is what we use in South Africa. I also drink it during pregnancy, and really have done through out my life.

It has many many health benefits.

Do a google search on it. And with that, I am no Doctor, but it is a tea which pretty much every person in SA drinks and uses for their babies. So I cant see that tea is a 100% no go. But like i said, I have no experience on Fennel tea though


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> I had my son in Germany and there to give fennel tea to babies is very common.because it helps with the colic,you boil the water in order to make the tea and have some kind of light flavor.I haven't look here to see what kind of newborn tea they have but I hope I will find it.I am just wondering why they say you should not give water to babies when they actually do get thirsty.

I have no idea, but i can give it a guess. Water is usually chemically treated, so you have the chemicals like chlorine to think about, or in other cases water is not treated.

So my guess would be Boiled water, cooled down could be ok? For those mums, who use formula, well, you have to use boiling water which you have cooled down (sterilized).

I can only guess, they say it to avoid any one from just giving their babies water straight from the tap for instance.

But its all just my guess :D


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm not a 2nd time mom, but helped a lot with my 4 and 5 year old nephews when they were babies. My brother gave them a little bit of water occasionally when they were a few months old. He either used boiled water that was cooled or the sterilized nursery water you can buy in stores.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Pineapple, congrats on your GIRL!! How exciting :D

I never gave my dd anything other than milk for the first 5/6 months or so. After that, I introduced water in a sippy cup with her solids. Its one of those decisions you make and it dosnt matter what anyone else thinks! A little sip of weak tea/water etc isnt going to do any harm to your baby.

Im unsure whether I have felt baby yet, i will *think* I felt a little pop or something, and it wont happen again so its impossible to tell really! I cant wait to start feeling obvious baby movements though!


----------



## Hope1409

OMG this thread i think is full of GIRL babies if i am not mistaken???? how many girls do we have and how many boys? This is so exciting. I cannot believe we are 4 months down and only 5 more to go.....time really does fly!!!

Not sure on the water/tea topic since this is my first, but i remember my sister would give both her kids a little bit of water after they turned 3 months....especially since both babies were summer babies.


----------



## Pineapple1981

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Pineapple, congrats on your GIRL!! How exciting :D
> 
> I never gave my dd anything other than milk for the first 5/6 months or so. After that, I introduced water in a sippy cup with her solids. Its one of those decisions you make and it dosnt matter what anyone else thinks! A little sip of weak tea/water etc isnt going to do any harm to your baby.
> 
> Im unsure whether I have felt baby yet, i will *think* I felt a little pop or something, and it wont happen again so its impossible to tell really! I cant wait to start feeling obvious baby movements though!




Hope1409 said:


> OMG this thread i think is full of GIRL babies if i am not mistaken???? how many girls do we have and how many boys? This is so exciting. I cannot believe we are 4 months down and only 5 more to go.....time really does fly!!!
> 
> Not sure on the water/tea topic since this is my first, but i remember my sister would give both her kids a little bit of water after they turned 3 months....especially since both babies were summer babies.

MrsMurphy2Be - Thank you :D - Totally Agree, I think its one of those personal choices. And everything in moderation.

Hope1409 - Whoop Whoop! nearly half way!!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I feel like the first trimester went a little slow for me because I was worrying about how the baby was doing the whole time. Now that I'm into the second trimester, it seems to be going by so fast. I have the feeling things will slow down for me again in the summer when it's so hot and I'll be wanting my due date to arrive, lol. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## jazzylady

So quiet here!this threat looks like is going to die.
Kerrbear-i feel too that the time is going by fast but I do enjoy it.I can't wait for the summer.
I had an awesome weekend and done some baby shopping.Monday I go back to work,I guess my break from it was good but now is time to get active again for a few months.
This is what I got yesterday
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0820.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## runnergrl

cute Jazzy!

No I dont think this thread is dying, I just think its slow over the weekends. that how it seems anyway.. maybe/?

I dont feel like time is going fast at all! In fact, I think its crawling by!!! I still have yet to feel movement consistently, and the book I am reading says "you have felt baby move by now, or you will very soon" which is so frustrating because I thought you were suppose to feel movement sooner with your second!
I guess I cant complain much though because all I have to do is break out my doppler for reassurance<3


----------



## jazzylady

I don't feel movement either,I feel every now and then something but nothing strong to know for sure that it is the baby.My app says the same thing.I want so bad to be a punching bag


----------



## runnergrl

they shouldnt say that stuff unless its 100% true in all cases! say it for like 22 weeks or something, not 17!! such a letdown!


----------



## runnergrl

although, there was one person in a 2nd tri thread about how early did you fee movement, who claims she felt baby consistently from 9 weeks on.... ummm...ok..

I brought that up to my doctor and he actually started laughing. He said it was "virtually and physically impossible" to feel movement until 14-15 weeks at the earliest, but that MOST women wont feel full blown kicks and punches until closer to 20 weeks.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm still not feeling too much. I can tell it's definitely the baby, but my doctor said that I would only feel it occasionally until about 20-22 weeks. Then it will be more regular.


----------



## Loubyroo

Still not felt any movement here either, although this is my first so don't expect to for a couple of weeks yet. Can't wait until I do!


----------



## mommy247

Hey ladies! I haven't been on all weekend. I work two jobs now so I have been so busy working and sleeping and working and sleeping with no time to myself and then when I get home I have to clean and cook :wacko:... its so frustrating and I just wanna cry all the time.:cry: Wish fiancé would understand and do all that stuff since hes not working and is always home while I am pregnant and working two jobs to get extra money:dohh:... im the one working and making the money to support this family at the moment. It sucks. Makes me want to quit both jobs and let him do all the work.:growlmad: I cant wait until he goes back to work!!

Well enough venting from me... 

I felt the baby kick my hand last night. It seems the baby only moves around when im sleeping. I got to wake up in the middle of the night and felt the baby so I put my hand on my belly and felt a tiny kick. :cloud9:It was pretty cool. 1 more day of work and I get to see what we are having :happydance:


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> they shouldnt say that stuff unless its 100% true in all cases! say it for like 22 weeks or something, not 17!! such a letdown!

Even on Wikipedia they say the quickening happen the second time at 15-17 week.
So I feel something every now and then but not sure if is the baby.it happens like today 2 inches under my belly button.I am sure it will happen soon for us.


----------



## jazzylady

mommy247 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on all weekend. I work two jobs now so I have been so busy working and sleeping and working and sleeping with no time to myself and then when I get home I have to clean and cook :wacko:... its so frustrating and I just wanna cry all the time.:cry: Wish fiancé would understand and do all that stuff since hes not working and is always home while I am pregnant and working two jobs to get extra money:dohh:... im the one working and making the money to support this family at the moment. It sucks. Makes me want to quit both jobs and let him do all the work.:growlmad: I cant wait until he goes back to work!!
> 
> Well enough venting from me...
> 
> I felt the baby kick my hand last night. It seems the baby only moves around when im sleeping. I got to wake up in the middle of the night and felt the baby so I put my hand on my belly and felt a tiny kick. :cloud9:It was pretty cool. 1 more day of work and I get to see what we are having :happydance:

Sorry you have to go through this.Your fiance needs to help a lot more especially when you approach your third tri.But I would do the same for my family and my hubby will have to help with the household.
Awesome that you can feel for sure your baby,some here are still waiting for that kick!


----------



## kerrbear7183

mommy247 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on all weekend. I work two jobs now so I have been so busy working and sleeping and working and sleeping with no time to myself and then when I get home I have to clean and cook :wacko:... its so frustrating and I just wanna cry all the time.:cry: Wish fiancé would understand and do all that stuff since hes not working and is always home while I am pregnant and working two jobs to get extra money:dohh:... im the one working and making the money to support this family at the moment. It sucks. Makes me want to quit both jobs and let him do all the work.:growlmad: I cant wait until he goes back to work!!
> 
> Well enough venting from me...
> 
> I felt the baby kick my hand last night. It seems the baby only moves around when im sleeping. I got to wake up in the middle of the night and felt the baby so I put my hand on my belly and felt a tiny kick. :cloud9:It was pretty cool. 1 more day of work and I get to see what we are having :happydance:

I'm sorry you're working so hard and your DF isn't. I'm looking for a second job right now. I want to save more so that I can take a longer maternity leave. My leave is unpaid and I don't want to use vacation time if I don't have to. I do get short term disability payments of $200/week for 6 weeks while I'm out, but that's certainly not enough to cover the bills! 

I hope your DF starts helping out soon. :)


----------



## Pineapple1981

mommy247 said:


> Hey ladies! I haven't been on all weekend. I work two jobs now so I have been so busy working and sleeping and working and sleeping with no time to myself and then when I get home I have to clean and cook :wacko:... its so frustrating and I just wanna cry all the time.:cry: Wish fiancé would understand and do all that stuff since hes not working and is always home while I am pregnant and working two jobs to get extra money:dohh:... im the one working and making the money to support this family at the moment. It sucks. Makes me want to quit both jobs and let him do all the work.:growlmad: I cant wait until he goes back to work!!
> 
> Well enough venting from me...
> 
> I felt the baby kick my hand last night. It seems the baby only moves around when im sleeping. I got to wake up in the middle of the night and felt the baby so I put my hand on my belly and felt a tiny kick. :cloud9:It was pretty cool. 1 more day of work and I get to see what we are having :happydance:

Im just going to be Frank :D

I think you are putting way too much on yourself. No wonder you feel the way you do, I honestly dont blame you. Your body is growing an entire new life and you have hormones on top of that to deal with, never mind all the other pregnancy symptoms. 

Your fiance needs to seriously pull his finger out and at least cook something for dinner. I have this deal with myself, and that is, if i dont have the energy to cook, then I dont. My OH is big and old enough to cook for himself. This is a time everyone has to pull together, anything less is just plain selfish.
But I do hope he will realise this soon!!

On feeling baby, well, on Sunday was Mothers day here in the UK, and I was exactly 17 weeks. First thing I felt when i woke, was baby moving. And since then I feel her move every day so far. Last night we had a curry, and funny enough I felt her move around. I am pretty chuffed :D


----------



## jazzylady

How dies this feel like?how you know for sure that it is the baby?


----------



## mommy247

Thanks ladies!! Im just trying to save enough money to get everything I want after we get what we need and also so I have enough money when im off of work because once I go back I wont be working much but only nights and my fiancé will be the one working for us in the mornings. I am due aug so maternity leave is like until October for me then I wont be working as much so I want to also make sure my taxes are good as well. Once baby gets a few months older I will let family watch him a once or twice a week while I work and our son is at school.

About the baby movement... Pineapple that is awesome!! :happydance:

Jazzylady to me it feels like something popping in my belly here and there. Some days I don't feel it much and some days I will feel it like crazy all night. At first it feels like butterfly wings tickling your belly and sides. Try eating some icecream or a cup of orange juice and lay down for a while... you might feel the baby. Yesterday I had some icecream and baby went crazy.


----------



## runnergrl

I am so sick ladies:(. Please say a prayer for me. My head is aching really bad and I threw up this morning. I had a severe sore throat last night and I left work early today. I just took an almost 3 hour nap and woke up feeling even worse:(. Not good


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> I am so sick ladies:(. Please say a prayer for me. My head is aching really bad and I threw up this morning. I had a severe sore throat last night and I left work early today. I just took an almost 3 hour nap and woke up feeling even worse:(. Not good

At the beginning of last week I hat to throw up a few times too in the morning and I get up very often with head aches.I usually eat a good soup,a warm bath and a nice sleeping tea and bed for the rest of the day.
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks but I think it's more than that. I think I need to get on antibiotics. I feel really weak.


----------



## jazzylady

I think I can feel the baby too.is a lot of movements down there especially after I weak up and in the afternoon. I had today a sensation that something just rub my belly from inside.I always hope that it will happen again,but then I feel something in another spot.
I don't believe that is gas because I am not that gasy and believe that my intestines moved to the side and below my breast. So it got to be the baby,because it is time!


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> Thanks but I think it's more than that. I think I need to get on antibiotics. I feel really weak.

Oh I hope no infection or something like that!maybe you get a cold?a flu?


----------



## jazzylady

Since last week I get these sharp stabbing like pains on my right side.
I know they are stretching pains,but oh boy,they hurt!


----------



## runnergrl

I got on antibiotics that are supposed to knock out strep and the flu. So far I've seen zero improvement.


----------



## readynwilling

oh no Runner :( i hope they kick in soon!


----------



## Hope1409

feel better runner!! get lots of rest and keep up with your fluid intake!!! by tomorrow I am sure you will see a difference, give the antibiotics 24 hrs to do their thing :)


----------



## mommy247

:nope: oh no runner!! 

I hope you feel better soon... :hugs:


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> How dies this feel like?how you know for sure that it is the baby?




runnergrl said:


> I am so sick ladies:(. Please say a prayer for me. My head is aching really bad and I threw up this morning. I had a severe sore throat last night and I left work early today. I just took an almost 3 hour nap and woke up feeling even worse:(. Not good




jazzylady said:


> Since last week I get these sharp stabbing like pains on my right side.
> I know they are stretching pains,but oh boy,they hurt!


jazzylady - I knew it was baby to start with, because I very recently had a scan and know exactly where baby is lying, which is where i felt what i would describe as a almost popping/worming feeling. I seem to feel it first thing in the morning and in the evenings, like when i have my dinner and relaxing etc. I also think, that once you realize the feeling, you are more tuned to it, so you feel it even more. As for the pains on the sides, i am right there with you. But I am dealing with them fine, I just keep telling myself my pregnancy is progressing, which is exactly what I want :D 

runnergrl - I had that a few weeks ago, hence why I was a wee bit out of action. It's awful, but i think its just a virus going round. But I had the sore throat, headache's which turned into migraines, and the only thing I could do was sleep, and even that didnt help. Then that turned into a tickly couch to a chesty cough, which doesnt help when your head feels like cracking open. The good news though, It's gone now :D

The only meds I took was paracetamol which you can have a total of 8 per day (i only had 2 as i wasn't sure at the time how many i could have) lozenges and lemsip.

I will be thinking of you and praying you feel better real real soon!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Runnergrl, hope you feel better soon!

As for me, Im almost positive I felt baby last night! Was sitting watching tv and on the far left side of my uterus, wuite low down was like a big(ish) pop... I was like, "Oh! Was that baby" and lo and behold I felt another little pop in the exact same place a few seconds later! Im convinced that it was baby I felt. Then this morning baby was all curled up on the right side again and I had a lovely lop sided bump. Love it when that happens! 
Have my next midwife appointment a week today, feels like its dragging in... and have still got 4 weeks to wait until the scan! What is everyone doing to pass the time until your scans?


----------



## mommy247

My scan is today at 1:45!! :happydance: I waited over a month for this...


----------



## CaptainMummy

mommy247 said:


> My scan is today at 1:45!! :happydance: I waited over a month for this...

Eeeeeek! Good luck hun, and dont forget to update us! =D


----------



## jazzylady

I have tomorrow an appointment but don't believe I will get a scan.so I have to book tomorrow my 20 week scan,then I can start the countdown. I can't wait to see what I have.


----------



## runnergrl

Mommy247, come tell us!!!


----------



## mommy247

didn't get what we hope for, but my son sure did!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## runnergrl

Precious:)


----------



## jazzylady

mommy247 said:


> didn't get what we hope for, but my son sure did!! :cloud9:

Congratulations! How nice!
I hope I have a boy too!


----------



## CaptainMummy

aww congrats mommy =) im sure you will be very excited about another gorgeous boy! That picture is adorable =)


----------



## mommy247

Thanks ladies!! :hugs: I am very excited :) We got to see the baby in 3D as well... Doctor told me my placenta is a little low and is anterior.. explains why I don't feel baby as much. I saw in 3D mode what looked like the placenta and it was right in front of the baby... but Doctor said as baby grows it should move but I need to come back towards the end of pregnancy to find out. I just hope it moves at least up so I don't get a C-section... 

I will post the ultrasound pics soon for you ladies!


----------



## runnergrl

I keep having dreams where my baby is a girl! anyone else have these and they turn out to be true? I have heard and read that whatever you dream baby is, you have the opposite :( Dont get me wrong, I would be thrilled with another mama's boy, but I would be lying if I said I didnt want a daddy's girl..<3


----------



## CaptainMummy

runnergrl said:


> I keep having dreams where my baby is a girl! anyone else have these and they turn out to be true? I have heard and read that whatever you dream baby is, you have the opposite :( Dont get me wrong, I would be thrilled with another mama's boy, but I would be lying if I said I didnt want a daddy's girl..<3

I have had alot of dreams and all of them have been a baby girl. I had one the other night and I was getting a scan and the woman said 'i can clearly see the hamburger' :dohh:

And you never know, if you do have a girl, she might be a mummys girl! Mine certainly is! Probably because Im.a SAHM though. I would love to have a little boy though so Oh could do boys things with him! When will you find out? X


----------



## runnergrl

a week from tomorrow. march 22.


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats mommy.....love the pic! I have my scan tomorrow and I really hope we get confirmation that our baby really is a girl and I can finally start buying her clothes and start my baby registry! I don't believe much in those dreams tbh. I think for a parent, it's always nice to have one of each sex so you can experience both...but for siblings, I think its great when they are the same sex. Don't get me wrong, brother and sister grow up close as well, but I just feel it's a "different" bond....especially when they are much much older in life.

Is anyone having a hard time remembering to drink lots of water? i feel like I am so bad at this :/ and I am still having a hard time with swallowing my prenatals. Ugh so so annoying.


----------



## Loubyroo

Hope, I am terrible when it comes to drinking plenty of water, I am just not a thirsty person, I have to keep reminding myself how important it is!

Well ladies I am 18 weeks and finally starting to get a little baby bump :happydance:
I can not wait until I am huge!!

https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/6c5375c3-43ec-4d2a-8785-f5929a58b04a.jpg


----------



## mommy247

The only way I drink enough water is when I am at work... Other than that I really don't drink much and end up getting little BH from being dehydrated. So I have to make sure that I drink enough...


----------



## CaptainMummy

Loubyroo, your bump is sop cute!

Runnergrl, not long now! Mine is 4 weeks today.. Yaaawn!

Hope, Im so bad at drinking water. I never have been a big drinker really, and when I do, its mostly juice or coke or something. I do go out of my way and make myself drink 2/3 glasses of diluted juice these days.. At least I know Im getting SOME water!


----------



## jazzylady

I will have my 20 week scan in the first week from April,just have to call and and set the date for sure.I will most likely end up with another csection because I can't get the records from my first born from Germany to see why exactly I need it a csection back then.I guess I get more and more comfortable with the thought and easier to plan everything and it will happen a week earlier before the due date.
I am a bit disappointed but what can I do....


----------



## jazzylady

Runner girl, sooo soon.Awesome!so exciting!


----------



## runnergrl

Girls, I am going to have to play moother hen here for a second, (because I am much older than most of you anyway, :haha:) but in all seriousness, you have to drink your water!!! We, as pregnant women should be drinking close to A GALLON a day! At the very least, you need to get your 8 glasses in. That may sound like a lot, but it really isnt! Drink a full glass upon waking, to get your metabolism going and your organs functioning properly, then another glass with breakfast..drink another a few hours later with a snack and then the water that you have with lunch will already total of 5 down, only three to go! have another glass an hour before dinner, one with dinner, and one at bedtime or at your nightstand to sip on during the night, and there you have it! not so hard;) and SO important to a growing baby!

And just for a comparison, Loubyroo, you make me look like a whale:haha: but for real.. here is my 18 week bump

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/18_zps84398325.jpg


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> Girls, I am going to have to play moother hen here for a second, (because I am much older than most of you anyway, :haha:) but in all seriousness, you have to drink your water!!! We, as pregnant women should be drinking close to A GALLON a day! At the very least, you need to get your 8 glasses in. That may sound like a lot, but it really isnt! Drink a full glass upon waking, to get your metabolism going and your organs functioning properly, then another glass with breakfast..drink another a few hours later with a snack and then the water that you have with lunch will already total of 5 down, only three to go! have another glass an hour before dinner, one with dinner, and one at bedtime or at your nightstand to sip on during the night, and there you have it! not so hard;) and SO important to a growing baby!
> 
> And just for a comparison, Loubyroo, you make me look like a whale:haha: but for real.. here is my 18 week bump
> 
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/18_zps84398325.jpg

Oh wow!every time you post a pic I see a difference with the last pic every time.such a nice bump!
Since my first trimester I am always thirsty, I drink 3 bottles of water per night and day time I don't count anymore.I think my crazy weight gain is a lot of water too.I gained 10 pounds in 4 weeks.I am at 142 now.


----------



## runnergrl

i know-funny isnt it? I feel like it looks as though I have a detachable baby belly.. like you can tell where my normal body ends and baby begins... lol!


----------



## jazzylady

April 3rd at 9.30 I get to know the gender:baby: I can't wait!


----------



## Loubyroo

Ooo, Jazzy, my scan is the day after yours! I bet the time drags


----------



## jazzylady

I try not to think about it because it makes me impatient. This is how I survived for so long.But only 2 and a half weeks left. I just hope everything will be fine and healthy with our little ones,I know that a scan like that can change everything.


----------



## Loubyroo

NEWSFLASH Ladies!!!

Last night I felt my baby move! at last!

I had a sip of a sugary drink and my tummy did a flip like I was on a roller coster ride! Then for the rest of the evening I felt fluttering on and off :cloud9:

DH kept saying "are you sure it's not just gas?" but I really don't think it was as I have never felt anything like that before it was just completely new :happydance:

However, I am yet to feel bubs today :shrug: perhaps he / she is still asleep?


----------



## mommy247

hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted my ultrasound pics yet. 

Yay for all the ladies getting their scans in a couple weeks :)

Runnergrl: your belly is so round and out! :)

Loubyroo: nice little belly bump :) glad you got to finally feel baby! :happydance: Do not worry about not feeling baby. At first I only felt my baby boy once or twice every couple of days. I now feel him everyday and since the ultrasound I have been feeling him more, but I never feel him in the morning...only at night. Hope he sleeps at night and is up in the morning when he is born :haha:


----------



## jazzylady

I am getting worried now,especially that the big scan is approaching and I am scared that something may be wrong.
My baby isn't moving.I felt something strong a few days ago,but now I am not even so sure that it was the baby.I haven't had a movement yet where I can be 100% sure that that is the baby.Since then I haven't feel anything else.I try laying down,bath,ice cream,music,orange juice.Nothing happen and I am 18 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Loubyroo

Don't worry Jazzy, I didn't feel anything until 18+1 and then nothing until the following night now today, nothing again.

It's normal to feel anxious but I am absolutely sure you have nothing at all to worry about x


----------



## readynwilling

Jazzy this is my 2nd and i barely felt anything till 20 weeks. this week i have felt something almost every day, but with J it was probably more like 22 weeks before i felt anything :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Try not to worry Jazz- my baby's movements aren't consistent yet either. Very very sporadic and not often. We will feel them stronger and more often soon! :hugs:


----------



## mommy247

I felt the same exact way before my scan and then everything was fine. I didn't feel my baby til later than my first and only every couple of days. Now I feel my baby everyday but only at night... so don't worry hun. Always call your care giver if you have to!


----------



## jazzylady

Thanks ladies.Every day I hope for some movement.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Try not to worry Jazzy (easier said than done!)

This is my second and I THINK i have felt baby twice but im not totally convinced. 

Ladies, I have a confession to make... I just phoned the hospital scan dept and told them that Im going away for the week when my scan was due (11th Apr). So my scan is now on the 4th April!! I will be 19+5 so its not early at all.. Just one less week I need to wait. (and we arent going away that week, just getting impatient!)

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Any scans this week? Xx


----------



## runnergrl

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Try not to worry Jazzy (easier said than done!)
> 
> This is my second and I THINK i have felt baby twice but im not totally convinced.
> 
> Ladies, I have a confession to make... I just phoned the hospital scan dept and told them that Im going away for the week when my scan was due (11th Apr). So my scan is now on the 4th April!! I will be 19+5 so its not early at all.. Just one less week I need to wait. (and we arent going away that week, just getting impatient!)
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Any scans this week? Xx

LOL you little white liar! :haha: I would be the same.. and YES my scan is this friday!! I will be 19+1:) Not sure we are sharing our news though. Might be keeping the sex to ourselves!


----------



## Loubyroo

Thanks to Easter bank holiday and my OH working away 3 days each week I will be 21 weeks when I have my scan! Sooooo long to wait!!


----------



## runnergrl

Loubyroo said:


> Thanks to Easter bank holiday and my OH working away 3 days each week I will be 21 weeks when I have my scan! Sooooo long to wait!!

aaarggh! Torture!:hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohhh so exciting runnergrl!! I too want to keep the sex a secret but I dont know if OH will. I did mention it to him and he said we will discuss nearer the time. I wanted to stay team yellow so the fact that we are finding out means he should at least let me keep it a secret!!

Loubyroo, I couldnt wait that long... Thats why I changed my dates! Hats off to you though, it will be worth it =D


----------



## jazzylady

I could had have it this Wednesday... But my doctor prefer that this type of scan to be done after the 21 week.I don't know why this doctor got to be different then everybody else!
When I will have my scan I will be 20+ 3 so that should be enough.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohh what date is that? Think its the same day as mine!

I probably wouldnt have been able to say no to having it on wednesday  will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## runnergrl

yeah, I feel like we need to keep it special because I am compromising. I didnt want to find out, but he talked me into it. So this is our compromise. It will be hard though, especially around family to NOT refer to baby as "he" or "she" once we do know the sex. I think my husband will slip up... I really hope not!


----------



## jazzylady

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ohh what date is that? Think its the same day as mine!
> 
> I probably wouldnt have been able to say no to having it on wednesday  will you be finding out the gender?

April 3rd!!
Yes I will find out the gender!is my husband's first child and he is extremely excited.He counts the days!but he is deployed right now so he will find out on the night from the 3rd to the 4th because of the time difference, if he can go to bed.

I am thinking of something to do like a picture or a poem or a puzzle for him to reveal the gender.I like the puzzle idea but have no clue what I can do!


----------



## jazzylady

Who thought of names yet?I need boy name ideas!but I guess I have time to think after my appointment!
What symptoms you ladies have?
I started on having a nasty insomnia, I toss around like crazy!My skin itches like crazy,I pee a lot and sleeping on my sides feels so uncomfortable! I miss a good night sleep.


----------



## Luckypawprint

Jazzy I found putting the extra pillow (due to heartburn) has made me sleep in my sides other than back or belly which I usually would do!


----------



## runnergrl

I wake up on my back recently and it freaks me out! Can this really harm baby? I mean, every exam and dr appt they have you lie flat on your back.. and you labor on your back... I dont realy get it. I do try to sleep on my sides though!


----------



## jazzylady

I can't lay to long on my back! I feel the bump is so heavy and pressing on my bladder. I do sleep with a body pillow but I am just so sick of sleeping on my sides.I woke up today and my left side it hurts from laying on it .I guess I slept a long time on it.


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> I wake up on my back recently and it freaks me out! Can this really harm baby? I mean, every exam and dr appt they have you lie flat on your back.. and you labor on your back... I dont realy get it. I do try to sleep on my sides though!

I think that if it will cut circulation your brain will signalize the body to move.is like when you sleep on your arm and it gets numb and you have to move.I am no doctor but I trust the brain lol 
OK don't know how to explain it


----------



## mommy247

I guess its not really good to lie on your back too long back because of the slow in blood going to the baby or something and all the pressure. During my ultrasound they had me lie on my back for an hour and I was in so much pain I told them I couldn't do it any more and had to pee and get up so bad. My right side is the most comfortable to me even tho they say u should sleep on your left.. I try but it bothers me a lot. I wonder what lying on your back while having a placenta that's all the way in the front does? Like is it worse or is it diff since its not back there...


----------



## runnergrl

mommy247 said:


> I guess its not really good to lie on your back too long back because of the slow in blood going to the baby or something and all the pressure. During my ultrasound they had me lie on my back for an hour and I was in so much pain I told them I couldn't do it any more and had to pee and get up so bad. My right side is the most comfortable to me even tho they say u should sleep on your left.. I try but it bothers me a lot. I wonder what lying on your back while having a placenta that's all the way in the front does? Like is it worse or is it diff since its not back there...

Interesting! I wonder that too! Im sure my placenta is anterior because I have felt very little movement so far and some women are already feelking kicks on the outside!


----------



## readynwilling

there is a major artery that runs along your spine.. so when you lay on your back, the weight of your uterus/baby/placenta, places pressure on the artery and slows the blood flow. I don't think its dangerous to lay on your back for short periods of time, and as someone else posted, im pretty sure you would wake and change positions before any damage was done. but its just recommended to stay off your back to be safe.


----------



## runnergrl

readynwilling said:


> there is a major artery that runs along your spine.. so when you lay on your back, the weight of your uterus/baby/placenta, places pressure on the artery and slows the blood flow. I don't think its dangerous to lay on your back for short periods of time, and as someone else posted, im pretty sure you would wake and change positions before any damage was done. but its just recommended to stay off your back to be safe.

still scary! Freaks me out to wake up like that.. Thank you for the info!:thumbup:


----------



## mommy247

runnergrl said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> I guess its not really good to lie on your back too long back because of the slow in blood going to the baby or something and all the pressure. During my ultrasound they had me lie on my back for an hour and I was in so much pain I told them I couldn't do it any more and had to pee and get up so bad. My right side is the most comfortable to me even tho they say u should sleep on your left.. I try but it bothers me a lot. I wonder what lying on your back while having a placenta that's all the way in the front does? Like is it worse or is it diff since its not back there...
> 
> Interesting! I wonder that too! Im sure my placenta is anterior because I have felt very little movement so far and some women are already feelking kicks on the outside!Click to expand...

Yeah I haven't felt any kicks on the outside.. well I did one time on my left lower side and my fiancé says he felt it once too while I was sleeping but that's it... I put my hand on my belly and I don't feel anything I can only feel it from the inside... I hope we both get to share this feeling with everyone soon... I cant wait until my son can feel him..


----------



## jazzylady

What kicks on the outside?:cry:ah I am turning green right now!
Another day and feel nothing there in my tummy.
I forgot to tell that when I lay on my back my tummy gets hard sometimes.does are braxton hicks right?


----------



## mommy247

Feeling the baby kick with your hand and being able to see it.

It's okay you will feel baby again soon. Pretty soon you will feel the baby every single day.

My tummy gets hard too if I lay on my back too long... hmm maybe Braxton hicks? idk but my uterus does get hard and it kinda hurts me...


----------



## jazzylady

18 week! Did I grow since the last pic?
Can't figure out myself..
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0848.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommy247

aww nice bump!!! I should post one of mine... hold on lol


----------



## mommy247

This is me at 19 weeks with baby #2 :flower:

I ALREADY HAVE A NAME FOR BABY BLUE!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jazzylady

Cute bump!!


----------



## jazzylady

Happy to have a pizza,chicken wings and some coke!
So tired of all the healthy things!


----------



## jazzylady

I still don't feel nothing major moving inside my tummy....sure hope everything is normal.


----------



## runnergrl

mommy247 said:


> This is me at 19 weeks with baby #2 :flower:
> 
> I ALREADY HAVE A NAME FOR BABY BLUE!! :happydance:

what a great bump!!! I'll post mine tonight when I get home. And are you sharing his name?? :thumbup:


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> I still don't feel nothing major moving inside my tummy....sure hope everything is normal.

I haven't felt anything all day from my lil boy either so I know how u feel...

I actually had some pizza and pepsi yesterday... lately I have been eating more freely... I need to get back to eating healthy tho...


----------



## mommy247

runnergrl said:


> mommy247 said:
> 
> 
> This is me at 19 weeks with baby #2 :flower:
> 
> I ALREADY HAVE A NAME FOR BABY BLUE!! :happydance:
> 
> what a great bump!!! I'll post mine tonight when I get home. And are you sharing his name?? :thumbup:Click to expand...

So far I like the name Ian Alexander but my fiance doesn't like the name Ian so he settled as it being his middle name so it would be Alexander Ian... I'm sure first name will change... but Ian will be the middle name for sure


----------



## jazzylady

My 9 year old name is Alexander!
But he is German so there is very common.I like Alexander I call him Alex though.
His whole name is Alexander Karl Fischer-so german!


----------



## jazzylady

You ladies think my bump has grown?I am just so worried about the lack of movements so I try with every other things to compensate that everything is normal!


----------



## Hope1409

Ok ladies I have officially felt my little girl kick!!! All those bubbles I was feeling the past few weeks have now turned into me feeling her and seeing my tummy "bump". I still get startled but I am sure over time I will get use to it. It is the most amazing thing....even dh saw my belly move and he loved it! He is glued next to me with his hand on my tummy, lol. :)


----------



## jazzylady

OMG OMG

I felt my little rainbow move!right under my belly button! It was strong because the surface of my skin was moving too,I felt it with my palm.It happen all 4 times.

I am so happy that I got tears into my eyes!!Crazy that last night I dreamed about heaving the baby move!

Thank you,God!!and only 6 weeks until my wonderful husband comes home!


----------



## jazzylady

Hope1409 said:


> Ok ladies I have officially felt my little girl kick!!! All those bubbles I was feeling the past few weeks have now turned into me feeling her and seeing my tummy "bump". I still get startled but I am sure over time I will get use to it. It is the most amazing thing....even dh saw my belly move and he loved it! He is glued next to me with his hand on my tummy, lol. :)

That is precious!


----------



## runnergrl

so happy for you jazzy:) I havent felt it on the outside yet.. hoping to soon:cloud9:


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> so happy for you jazzy:) I havent felt it on the outside yet.. hoping to soon:cloud9:

I hope so for you too.I want to feel it all the time!
It happened after I got up,drank a cup of cold milk and went back to bed laying on my back,then felt some flutters and put my palm on the tummy and it moved again and again.

I am so in love right now!


----------



## CaptainMummy

so lovely that all of these babies are becoming so active!

As for mine, I swear its unreal. If it is baby that I am feeling (which my mw said it is, and i cant think what else it could be) then I really think I am in for giving birth to a monster!! The last 3 days all it has been doing somersaults constantly... Literally all day! I get an hour her and there with no movement but as soon as I lie down or relax.. Bam, there goes monkey. Im actually quite scared! It makes my whole stomach go in, as if Im holding all my fat in, but Im not! I dont think Ive felt any kicks yet, just these super strong rolling movements. 

Is it possible that something else is causing this rather than baby?


----------



## jazzylady

I don't know,I haven't felt a lot yet,but I think that is the baby,I mean what else could it be?

I feel on my left side, right where the bump starts something on and on like something pushing from inside out.So I hope that is a foot or something.


----------



## StellaBella24

I was lying in bed last night with my hand on my tummy just feeling my baby shuffling around. Felt really prominent movements around my belly button. Maybe it was a bottom pushing up or something. 
A magical moment! Made even more special as we hve our 20week scan this morning! Hope all is ok and to find out what sex the baby is.xxxx


----------



## jazzylady

StellaBella24 said:


> I was lying in bed last night with my hand on my tummy just feeling my baby shuffling around. Felt really prominent movements around my belly button. Maybe it was a bottom pushing up or something.
> A magical moment! Made even more special as we hve our 20week scan this morning! Hope all is ok and to find out what sex the baby is.xxxx

Oh wow! Update later! Good luck!


----------



## Hope1409

Any sex update on the baby Stella?


----------



## kerrbear7183

So happy to hear about all the movements!! I feel baby at least once a day (I think, lol). I have my next ultrasound on Monday and I'm hoping the baby is a little active. I loved on the last ultrasound that we could see the baby moving. :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Soooo...we're having....a girl!!!!

So excited! But so hard choosing a name as there are so many lovely girls names. Not a bad challenge to be faced with though :)


----------



## jazzylady

Congratulations! I have heard that having a girl is fun!


----------



## runnergrl

congrats Stella!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Aww congrats stella! 

Runnergrl, how did your scan go hun? Xx


----------



## runnergrl

great! baby BOY looks perfect:) so happy!


----------



## Loubyroo

StellaBella24 said:


> Soooo...we're having....a girl!!!!
> 
> So excited! But so hard choosing a name as there are so many lovely girls names. Not a bad challenge to be faced with though :)

Congrats Stella!! I can't wait to find out what we are having in a couple of weeks.

I am feeling movement more often during the day, it's wonderful!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Awww congrats hun :D glad everything went well and how exciting, another little boy!

12 days until mine, getting rather excited x


----------



## Loubyroo

runnergrl said:


> great! baby BOY looks perfect:) so happy!

Congrats Runnergrl!


----------



## mommy247

Jazzylady .. glad you finally got to feel your LO :)

Congrats stella on your little girl!!!!

Runnergrl looks like we both wanted girls and ended up with cute awesome little boys :hugs:


Well ladies im 20 WEEKS today!!!


----------



## jazzylady

I want to be 20 weeks!!
Runnergrl- congratulations to your boy!

11 days until my scan,feel so long!


----------



## Aurora_rose

Hey can i join you ladies? Im due on 17/08 but due to a bone condition i have to have a section so will prob meet the lo a little earlier!

I think i have felt movement put cannot be 100% sure yet! 

Does anyone feel that time is dragging on a bit? X


----------



## jazzylady

Aurora_rose said:


> Hey can i join you ladies? Im due on 17/08 but due to a bone condition i have to have a section so will prob meet the lo a little earlier!
> 
> I think i have felt movement put cannot be 100% sure yet!
> 
> Does anyone feel that time is dragging on a bit? X

Welcome here!
Time is dragging for me right now!But I should enjoy every day from my pregnancy


----------



## Aurora_rose

Ahh i wish i could enjoy it im in a world of pain at the moment. Doesnt seem like pregnancy is agreeing with me at the moment

I have my 20 week scan though on wedneday so im looking forward to that! X


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Time was dragging for me, but work got really busy so that speeded it right up because I'm distracted. Good thing, too, because it's extra $!


----------



## Luckypawprint

I had v.exciting day yest. Felt kicks getting stronger but actually seen belly 'jump' with kicks yest!!! Hubs seen it too! Was so strange. So def what I think have been movements is bubs so way would tummy do that on its own!!! Only starting feeling things couple weeks ago now is so much stronger! Big smiley face here! :happydance:


----------



## Loubyroo

Ditto Luckypawprint, we felt the baby move on the outside for the fist time yesterday too!! It's so precious


----------



## Luckypawprint

I love it! Constantly in belly watch now!


----------



## jazzylady

I feel LO every day now,not strong but stronger then last week.I had yesterday my doppler on the tummy and the baby kicked right there so I could see and feel how the doppler was rising up and down.It was awesome.

I want more


----------



## jazzylady

Aurora_rose said:


> Ahh i wish i could enjoy it im in a world of pain at the moment. Doesnt seem like pregnancy is agreeing with me at the moment
> 
> I have my 20 week scan though on wedneday so im looking forward to that! X

I don't know about pain but I just want a good night sleep where I don't have to get up all the time to go to the bathroom.And my nasal congestion is just terrible in the night.Keeps also from getting a good rest.


----------



## runnergrl

still just tiny infrequent movements here. Nothing from the outside, and I have to be concentrating to feel anything.. Come on baby, give mommy some good kicks!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I havent had any kicks yet, still just rolling and today it has been quite quiet. My OH felt the rolling and my bump moves around at the same time. Its weird, especially since I havent had any kicks.

Aurora, exciting stuff for wednesday! Be sure to keep us updated =D

I wish next week would hurry up so I can get my scan too! Anyone else got theirs coming up soon?


----------



## jazzylady

How does it feel,when the baby rolls?that is pretty awesome if you can see that.


----------



## runnergrl

i'd take rolls too!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Its hard to describe jazzy... Like theres a big ball moving about! I can feel it go from side to side. A very weird feeling! Whenevr I lie on my back and push down on my bump, baby starts doing it although been a lot quieter yesterday that the previous few days.


----------



## runnergrl

any of you find yourself already wondering what baby will look like? I find that my sonograms make me wonder even more! We got a great look at his profile and a facial shot of the front part of his face last friday and clearly saw his nose, mouth, and chin, and it was super amazing!! <3 Ahhh so in LOVE!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I wonder what my baby will look like! We got a super clear profile shot at 12+5 and babys face is soooo similar to my dds profile at her 20wk scan! Its creepily similar!

I also wonder what colour hair baby will have, as my whole family, me included, have very dark hair and OHs fanily all have light brown or blonde hair... And DD has fair hair (i always assumed my baby woyld be dark haired)

It will be amazing to conpare my dd as a baby to her new sibling =D


----------



## mommy247

runnergrl said:


> any of you find yourself already wondering what baby will look like? I find that my sonograms make me wonder even more! We got a great look at his profile and a facial shot of the front part of his face last friday and clearly saw his nose, mouth, and chin, and it was super amazing!! <3 Ahhh so in LOVE!!!

I actually got to see the baby in 3D and He looks exactly like his daddy!! :haha:


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey ladies, my little footballer in the making has been kicking up a storm today and the whole family have felt the kicks! Bliss!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Loubyroo said:


> Hey ladies, my little footballer in the making has been kicking up a storm today and the whole family have felt the kicks! Bliss!!

So sweet!!
I think I actually felt kicks today. More like little prods, but im certain it was baby. Has happened a few times today. Havrnt really felt much else the last few days, although baby seems to move every single time I put any pressure on my bump... Must not like being disturbed!

Only 9 more sleeps until my scan.. Yikes!


----------



## runnergrl

Yay! I think I may have felt tiny kicks a while ago. I hope they progress! As soon as I put my hand on my belly where I felt them- they stopped. Stubborn little boy!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

mommy247 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> any of you find yourself already wondering what baby will look like? I find that my sonograms make me wonder even more! We got a great look at his profile and a facial shot of the front part of his face last friday and clearly saw his nose, mouth, and chin, and it was super amazing!! <3 Ahhh so in LOVE!!!
> 
> I actually got to see the baby in 3D and He looks exactly like his daddy!! :haha:Click to expand...

They showed me my baby in 3D, but he didn't look like his daddy unless the IVF clinic messed up and his daddy is Satan. :haha:


----------



## jazzylady

Glad to hear about the active babies  
Since last week my lo is kicking every day.I don't need the Doppler anymore.especially when I talk I guess he/she hear me and start kicking.and early in the morning like 4 or 5 I feel it too.

Where are you going to buy cribs from?who started with the nursery?I like JC penny a lot so far...


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I'm totally undecided on where to buy the crib. I was leaning towards Babies R Us, but that's far from settled. I hadn't even considered JC Penny - I should have a look to see that they have.


----------



## jazzylady

Babies r us is to expensive for me,personally. I think is not a need to be so expensive. Is not the crib itself which are like 400-600$ but when you want to buy a whole set then it gets expensive. Plus we need mattress,bedding,stroller,2 car seats....so yeah I am searching online a lot to find an alternative and so far JC Penny have nice things and good quality it seems.


----------



## readynwilling

Im in Canada so its a bit different but when we bought my DD's set they had it at Babies r Us in Canada - the crib was $549 (storkcraft brand). I ended up purchasing the crib, matteress, dresser AND change table (exact same model) for $600 at walmart in USA for all 3 pieces :shock: AND I had an issue with the change table (2 left sides in the box) storkcraft RUSH shipped me a replacement right side free!


----------



## jazzylady

readynwilling said:


> Im in Canada so its a bit different but when we bought my DD's set they had it at Babies r Us in Canada - the crib was $549 (storkcraft brand). I ended up purchasing the crib, matteress, dresser AND change table (exact same model) for $600 for all 3 pieces :shock: AND I had an issue with the change table (2 left sides in the box) storkcraft RUSH shipped me a replacement right side free!

So if you buy a set at babies r us is going to be cheaper?that will be awesome I found a set at JC Penny for 950.


----------



## readynwilling

jazzylady said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Im in Canada so its a bit different but when we bought my DD's set they had it at Babies r Us in Canada - the crib was $549 (storkcraft brand). I ended up purchasing the crib, matteress, dresser AND change table (exact same model) for $600 for all 3 pieces :shock: AND I had an issue with the change table (2 left sides in the box) storkcraft RUSH shipped me a replacement right side free!
> 
> So if you buy a set at babies r us is going to be cheaper?that will be awesome I found a set at JC Penny for 950.Click to expand...

Oh I totally missed part of my post where I bought the whole set from WALMART in USA...


----------



## jazzylady

readynwilling said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Im in Canada so its a bit different but when we bought my DD's set they had it at Babies r Us in Canada - the crib was $549 (storkcraft brand). I ended up purchasing the crib, matteress, dresser AND change table (exact same model) for $600 for all 3 pieces :shock: AND I had an issue with the change table (2 left sides in the box) storkcraft RUSH shipped me a replacement right side free!
> 
> So if you buy a set at babies r us is going to be cheaper?that will be awesome I found a set at JC Penny for 950.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I totally missed part of my post where I bought the whole set from WALMART in USA...Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## jazzylady

I looked at Walmart too but to put everything I want for 600$ it will be a challenge.. But I will look into it more.


----------



## runnergrl

i got my crib off craigslist for $100 and I refinished it. I also bought Brady's bedding off Craigslist and it was in excellent condition. (I washed it in scorching hot water anyway), and, come to think of it, I got his Bob (stroller) off Craigslist too! It really is a great resource (in the US) if you do your homework and make sure the stuff comes from a good, clean home. I plan on selling it all again on their when i am finished with it!


----------



## mommy247

I already have a crib! I actually got it at JC Penney when my son was a baby. We only used it like once.. He never liked the crib and only the play pen. We thought waste of money back then cuz we never used it but now we see why it was a good buy with a new one on the way! It has drawers underneath and it turns into a toddler bed, day bed and headboard and foot board for the big bed. I don't think it was more than 300 bucks either.


----------



## CaptainMummy

We will be using my dds moses basket. She was only in it for a matter of months so its still in excellent shape... Plus its only about £10 for a new mattress. We also have a cot which was the spare one at my mums and only used a handful of times. Its from Ikea. Its not a full size cotbed but it will do for the best part of 2 years.

We have still to buy anything for baby, cant wait until we find out what we are having.. Just want to buy something!!

On another note... I wish this snow would F#*% off!!!


----------



## Loubyroo

I got a Mamas & Papas gliding crib second hand for £50 it's like new! Just bought a new mattress and bedding


----------



## readynwilling

yes i only have a few things to buy for this baby. I never had a bassinet for my dd (we co-slept) and while that may happen again, i would like one this time. Also i wore my DD in my Beco Gemini ALL THE TIME from when she was about 3 months until i got pregnant. So i would like a newborn baby carrier this time. Everything else is still in good shape or i have it passed down to me from friends. Very lucky!


----------



## Hope1409

my baby girl is nocturnal, lol. like an alarm clock at 11pm she starts her acrobats. it is amazing!!! i have waited 2 long years to experience this so i am enjoying every second of it.

as for the nursery, i spent close to $3,000 so i don't think i qualify to partake in shopping on a budget, lol. me and dh wanted a particular look and style for her room and the only place we found it was a small boutique. i can't wait until we all get our nursery set up and start sharing photos on here. before you know it, we will be sharing our LO's photos :) halfway there!!!


----------



## mommy247

Going to my first second hand baby store next week or if I get my taxes this week ill stop by this week on my day off or before/after work. I am doing the fisher-price rainforest collection theme. My mom already got the bedding set. We couldn't find the crib bedding so we are using the toddler because it fits the crib. We just gotta make the small pillow cases and buy the skirt and bumper. At the second hand store I found the bouncer at just 30 dollars which is half of what it is selling for in stores. I found the swing for 25 on craigslist. Next week ill go baby shopping and pick all those things up for sure lol I have been working my butt off at 2 jobs for this dang it!! Im getting what I want lol :haha:


----------



## jazzylady

I found my swing at a consignment sale.is worth new 169$ I got it for 70$,I found a very nice bassinet for 25$ and tons of clothes,baby decor,nursery lamp,bath tub,bedding.I also made my own bedding because I like to sew.I don't need to buy cheap but I know that some of the things will not be used for a long time and second hand baby items some of them are like new.
I will look into craigslist too for furniture maybe I find something there is just as long as my husband is not here I can't do anything because I can't lift.


----------



## jazzylady

This is how my nursery look now...lots of piles
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_13635326055952740.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommy247

Wish the new baby would have his own room but I live in a two bedroom apartment and right now its very affordable and we might stay here for another year... which sucks because its not big. I have to switch rooms with my son before baby is born because his room is big enough for him only and mine is big enough for two kids. Im not going to have any space at all in the small room. Our bed will be taking up all the space in his room when we switch. Just a sacrifice we have to make for now. Im trying to decorate one half for the baby and the other half for my lil man. So much harder when he wants it to be Cars and his fave color is red and the baby's side is all baby rainforest animals. 

Anyone else having the siblings share a room?


----------



## CaptainMummy

My dd will be sharing her room with the new baby after 6 months (or however many it takes!) 
Her room is quite small, but should be big enough to fit them both in. Might need to rearrange a bit though. Its a funny shape though, as instead of a square room, one corner is at an angle which makes it akward... It would be waaay easier if it was a normal shape! 

Probably look into finding a bigger place after the new year, but we are in no rush.. And im not worriwd about them sharing a room at such a young age.

We still havent bought anything.. Im getting extremely impatient!!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Finding out gender on Monday!!! :cloud9:


----------



## jazzylady

ZoeyKaspian said:


> Finding out gender on Monday!!! :cloud9:

Awesome!

I find out on Wednesday morning:cloud9:


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

It feels like the next few days are gonna go by super slow.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies. I had an ultrasound on 3/25. They saw a bright spot on the baby's heart and are calling it an echogenic cardiac focus. They said it is sometimes a marker of downs syndrome. I'm not considered at high risk for downs. All the measurments were right on or a day ahead and they didn't see any other markers. They said it's most likely nothing and will be gone by the third trimester. They offered to refer me to maternal/fetal medicine for a level II ultrasound if I wanted to. They said it wasn't necessary and that I could just have another ultrasound at my next appt in 4 weeks. We opted to just have hte next ultrasound at the next appt. My hubby and I figured that if they were really concerned it was downs that they wouldn't give me the choice of whether or not to have the level II ultrasound.

Has anyone every had the echogenic cardiac focus show up on their ultrasound or know someone who has? If so, what ended up happening?

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## readynwilling

no experience but :hugs: Kerrbear. It sounds like everything will be fine, but its so hard not to worry


----------



## Loubyroo

Kerrbear big :hugs: I am sure it's nothing to worry about but easier said than done, I know x


----------



## runnergrl

:hug: Kerrbear- Praying it clears up soon as to put your mind as ease!


----------



## jazzylady

Kerrbear-i am sure everything will turn out just just fine.


My belly button is about to pop out,lol and I am full of acne,even on my butt:haha:
Got to love it


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Kerrbear :hugs: im sure all will be just fine though!

ooh lots of scans this week, mine is on thursday! It seems like ive been waiting forever!! Still have a strong feeling its a girl, and i will be so shocked (although extremely excited) if they tell me its a boy.

Finally been feeling kicks for the last few days rather than rolls, theyre still very light but definitely baby! Maybe I have an anterior placenta? I felt them at 16wks with my dd. 

Off to the cinema tonight to see The Host, so excited to get out and do something different =D

What are we all up to this weekend? Xx


----------



## Caitrin

Hello! Trying to get myself out there and meet some other pregnant women as I know known in my area. This is my first time so I'm nervous and busy trying to devour as many books as I can. I'm due August 25th and we find out the sex of the baby on April 08. I'm counting down the days! They seem to pass sooo slowly! I work overnights so I've basically been exhausted the entire pregnancy and I've stayed up way too late today trying to read through the forums so I'll make this my last post and hit the hay. It's great to meet all of you and I hope I make some bump buddies. Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## jazzylady

Caitrin said:


> Hello! Trying to get myself out there and meet some other pregnant women as I know known in my area. This is my first time so I'm nervous and busy trying to devour as many books as I can. I'm due August 25th and we find out the sex of the baby on April 08. I'm counting down the days! They seem to pass sooo slowly! I work overnights so I've basically been exhausted the entire pregnancy and I've stayed up way too late today trying to read through the forums so I'll make this my last post and hit the hay. It's great to meet all of you and I hope I make some bump buddies. Hope you're having a great day!

Hi,Caitrin welcome here 

Working overnight sucks,although, right now I suffer from insomnia so I think that will help a lot with sleeping.


----------



## jazzylady

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Kerrbear :hugs: im sure all will be just fine though!
> 
> ooh lots of scans this week, mine is on thursday! It seems like ive been waiting forever!! Still have a strong feeling its a girl, and i will be so shocked (although extremely excited) if they tell me its a boy.
> 
> Finally been feeling kicks for the last few days rather than rolls, theyre still very light but definitely baby! Maybe I have an anterior placenta? I felt them at 16wks with my dd.
> 
> Off to the cinema tonight to see The Host, so excited to get out and do something different =D
> 
> What are we all up to this weekend? Xx

I can't wait for my scan....I hope everything will be OK with the baby.Right after I know the sex I will go to do some shopping. Everyone will wait for me to text and say what it is but I will just keep them alert for a while by not answering the phone he he.
I need a idea how to tell hubby.no plans this weekend,just me and my dog at the park.


----------



## runnergrl

We had a great day yesterday! Went downtown to see the inlaws and my husbands brother and we all went to the zoo. Brady loves it and the animals were awesome!! Then we went to lunch together- came home and took a nap before church. We went to church last night because today the services will be so crowded! After church Brady did an Easter egg hunt and it was insanely funny. He loooves candy and was obsessed with opening each egg to see what was inside before moving to the next. Great day overall. I love Easter! Jesus is Risen!


----------



## Loubyroo

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone has had a nice Easter?

I unfortunately have not :nope:

On Friday I started spotting which continued throughout the day and was joined by slight belly ache into Saturday, I was also conscious that bubs wasn't doing the usual summersaults, needless to say I was frantic! :cry:

Thankfully, I saw the midwife at my local hospital on Saturday and all is well with a good strong heartbeat :thumbup: the gynaecologist did an internal and was happy that the cervix was still closed and said she could see a small abrasion on the cervix which is probably to blame for the spotting. There is now a ban on all bedroom activity for the foreseeable :nope:

I am so relived and can honestly say I have never been so terrified in my whole life! Roll on Thursday for my scan, can't wait to see bubs even though he / she is now as active as ever again, such a reassuring feeling <3<3<3


----------



## runnergrl

Loubyroo said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope everyone has had a nice Easter?
> 
> I unfortunately have not :nope:
> 
> On Friday I started spotting which continued throughout the day and was joined by slight belly ache into Saturday, I was also conscious that bubs wasn't doing the usual summersaults, needless to say I was frantic! :cry:
> 
> Thankfully, I saw the midwife at my local hospital on Saturday and all is well with a good strong heartbeat :thumbup: the gynaecologist did an internal and was happy that the cervix was still closed and said she could see a small abrasion on the cervix which is probably to blame for the spotting. There is now a ban on all bedroom activity for the foreseeable :nope:
> 
> I am so relived and can honestly say I have never been so terrified in my whole life! Roll on Thursday for my scan, can't wait to see bubs even though he / she is now as active as ever again, such a reassuring feeling <3<3<3

So thankful to hear that everything turned out ok! :hugs: I know how scary that is, but so happy to hear you had a positive outcome! I will pray that everything checks out and continues to improve:thumbup: So glad your little one is giving you those reassuring movements! :flower:


----------



## Hope1409

Loubyroo said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope everyone has had a nice Easter?
> 
> I unfortunately have not :nope:
> 
> On Friday I started spotting which continued throughout the day and was joined by slight belly ache into Saturday, I was also conscious that bubs wasn't doing the usual summersaults, needless to say I was frantic! :cry:
> 
> Thankfully, I saw the midwife at my local hospital on Saturday and all is well with a good strong heartbeat :thumbup: the gynaecologist did an internal and was happy that the cervix was still closed and said she could see a small abrasion on the cervix which is probably to blame for the spotting. There is now a ban on all bedroom activity for the foreseeable :nope:
> 
> I am so relived and can honestly say I have never been so terrified in my whole life! Roll on Thursday for my scan, can't wait to see bubs even though he / she is now as active as ever again, such a reassuring feeling <3<3<3

Oh wow soo soo relieved the little one is ok and doing well. I guess even before they are physically here, we worry about them and every little ache, twitch, etc. It's all part of becoming a mom I guess. I am a worry wuss myself so I know I am going to be kicking myself in the butt over every little thing now and when baby gets here. Get your rest and kick your feet up when you can! :hugs:


----------



## Pineapple1981

Hi All

I've been away for a wee bit. Had my brother visit from abroad, and all my work stuff happening (wrapping up work due to redundancies etc).

I am so happy to read everyone's news on the movements of their sweet little ones. It's so reassuring. (well my Doppler is pretty much redundant now).

Well done Ladies!!!!! We are half way!!! :) I have to admit I am starting to feel pretty heavy now. I have never put any thought into the handles my bath has, up until now :) I dont know what I would have done without them.

Update:
We had our scan at 18 weeks 5 days, our little girl was lying face down, so the mw couldnt do all the checks she needed to do, but managed to do most. So far so good with baby. So we have to go for another one in a few weeks,and hopefully she would have turned around.

As for me, well i was diagnosed with placenta previa. So i have to go back at 32 weeks, to see if the placenta has moved away from cervix, otherwise its a c-section for me, which is something I really really dont want. But as long as my baby is safe and healthy I will be ok with that.

Kicking:
I still only feel fluttering which i have been feeling since 17 weeks exactly, more frequently, but nothing more than that.

Nursery:
When both my brothers came to visit recentlty they and my partner all helped with the nursery, painting, new carpet etc etc. Basically gutted the entire room and re decorated from scratch. Built the furniture etc. I bought the Cocalo set called "Caramel Kisses" here in the UK but "Sweet Latte" in USA about 2 yrs ago, its neutral, well the entire nursery is neutral. But then we are hoping for our little one to have a sibling in a few years time, so we can re-use current nursery.

Oh and of course we have been buying the off girly outfit pretty much every time we go out. We just cant help ourselves. How can you say no to those little ballerina socks?


----------



## jazzylady

Its a boy!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0871.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0873.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Loubyroo

Congrats, Jazzy!! Gorgeous pics


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> Its a boy!!


Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

jazzylady said:


> Its a boy!!

Indeed it is!! great scan pics! how are you going to tell hubby??


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats Jazzy!

My scan tomorrow!! And tbh, im still a bit worried as Ive still not felt any consistent movements/kicks. A few times each day for the last 2/3 days I feel what I think 'might' be a kick, but still nothing im certain about. My dd was kicking the sh** out of me at this stage. 

If everything goes well tomorrow, we will finally be buying somehing for baby... Still got nothing!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck MMurphey! Cant wait!


----------



## jazzylady

Took a nap I was so tired.
When I got up I had a call from my doctor telling me not to worry,everything measure just fine but there was a small system on the baby's brain.its called choroid plexus cyst.
But it looks like is just one of those things,nothing really to worry about.But still I hope it will go away from itself.
My placenta is in the front so that's why I didn't feel the baby for so long.is been quiet for 2 days again.on the ultrasound he was moving and rolling a lot.

My hubby was with me on skipe the whole time,this is how he found out.He got teary eyes.


Good luck everyone on the upcoming scans.


----------



## jazzylady

I did got some outfits but not to much because 26 $ for a baby pant with onesis is just to much at babies r us.Target will do it too or TJ Max!I bought instead some nursery decoration.


----------



## readynwilling

Jazzy - They found CPS on my DD at my 20 week scan and due to her position had to send me back for a rescan. Often when they see them, they pay more close attention to other soft markers such as facial features and they couldnt see my DD's face. I went back at 22 weeks, and there was no mention of them! It was one of those things that googling actually helped me with, as it was very reassuring to read how common they are and how the *mostly* clear up on their own. :hugs:


----------



## jazzylady

readynwilling said:


> Jazzy - They found CPS on my DD at my 20 week scan and due to her position had to send me back for a rescan. Often when they see them, they pay more close attention to other soft markers such as facial features and they couldnt see my DD's face. I went back at 22 weeks, and there was no mention of them! It was one of those things that googling actually helped me with, as it was very reassuring to read how common they are and how the *mostly* clear up on their own. :hugs:

I surely hope so.The doctor said because it is by itself is absolutely nothing to worry about...just why he even mention it if is nothing to worry?


----------



## Hope1409

congrats on your boy!!!! :)


----------



## readynwilling

jazzylady said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy - They found CPS on my DD at my 20 week scan and due to her position had to send me back for a rescan. Often when they see them, they pay more close attention to other soft markers such as facial features and they couldnt see my DD's face. I went back at 22 weeks, and there was no mention of them! It was one of those things that googling actually helped me with, as it was very reassuring to read how common they are and how the *mostly* clear up on their own. :hugs:
> 
> I surely hope so.The doctor said because it is by itself is absolutely nothing to worry about...just why he even mention it if is nothing to worry?Click to expand...

I think the are obligated to tell you. The CPS *can* be a soft marker for Trisomy 18. But generally if there are no other things found - its nothing to worry about and they usually clear up. I know someone in the other August thread requested a repeat scan and her dr said she could have one around 28 weeks. Maybe you can do the same? If there was a REAL concern for genetic issues the dr would have recommended further testing I'm sure. :hugs:


----------



## Pineapple1981

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Congrats Jazzy!
> 
> My scan tomorrow!! And tbh, im still a bit worried as Ive still not felt any consistent movements/kicks. A few times each day for the last 2/3 days I feel what I think 'might' be a kick, but still nothing im certain about. My dd was kicking the sh** out of me at this stage.
> 
> If everything goes well tomorrow, we will finally be buying somehing for baby... Still got nothing!!!

Let us know how it went :D


----------



## runnergrl

any news yet mrsmurphey???


----------



## CaptainMummy

Scan is in 2 hours, eek!


----------



## Loubyroo

Mine is at 4pm too!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Oohhh loubyroo, exciting stuff!! Looking forward to your update =D


----------



## jazzylady

Good luck girls!!:happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well my scan went well but baby was in an akward position and we couldnt get a few measurements... So we have to go back a week tomorrow. 

tried to look at the sex but there was a bit of cord between the legs. She said she could see no obvious boy bits and it looked girly to me, but going to wait until next week before I move over to team pink!

Wee bit gutted as we were desperate to buy some nice clothes but came home empty handed :-/

Didnt even get a good pic as baby has her face right squashed against my uterus...

Also, I have an anterior placenta which explains the lack of kicks 

Loubyroo... Updateeee!!


----------



## runnergrl

man what a bummerrrrrr! I must have that placenta issue too! stinks!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I know, Im gutted! We get to try again next week so it could be worse I guess!

She didnt tell me I had an anterior placenta, I was looking at he notes and under 'placental site' it said "ANT - Not low" so im just assuming it means anterior?

Have you been feeling regular kicks yet runnergrl?


----------



## jazzylady

Awwwww shoot!! Little one didn't want to cooperate:baby:
But look at this this way-you get to see her/him again.

Yesterday my boy was stretching,kicking rolling,I didn't felt a lot and then the tech told me that my placenta is in the front and cushions everything.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Goodness, lots of us have anterior placentas!!

My baby didnt move a muscle at the scan! Moved its arms the tiniest bit and that was all. Must have been sleeping. Even after I emptied my bladder, jumped around and gave it a good prod, still didnt move! Very stubborn =D

Pretty sure baby is kicking me just now though :D


----------



## jazzylady

I got lucky cuz mine is active in the morning after breakfast and my appointment was early too.It was very cute to look at.I am sure next time you get to see more.


----------



## Loubyroo

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well my scan went well but baby was in an akward position and we couldnt get a few measurements... So we have to go back a week tomorrow.
> 
> tried to look at the sex but there was a bit of cord between the legs. She said she could see no obvious boy bits and it looked girly to me, but going to wait until next week before I move over to team pink!
> 
> Wee bit gutted as we were desperate to buy some nice clothes but came home empty handed :-/
> 
> Didnt even get a good pic as baby has her face right squashed against my uterus...
> 
> Also, I have an anterior placenta which explains the lack of kicks
> 
> Loubyroo... Updateeee!!

OMG MrsMurphy2be, my scan was almost exactly the same!!! I found out I have a low-lying anterior placenta so will need another scan at 34 weeks to make sure it has moved up otherwise it will be a C section for me :(

We got most of baby's measurements and saw everything was A-OK until he / she decided to stop playing ball and they couldn't get a good snap shot of the head (although the nurse already seen everything was fine) and couldn't confirm the sex :(

Soooo, I have another scan booked for 24th April.

Never felt so elated that all is well but so deflated that I still don't know if I have a little girl or boy!

The next two weeks are going to go so slow...at least I am off to Dubai next week to take my mind off the wait ;)


----------



## Pineapple1981

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I know, Im gutted! We get to try again next week so it could be worse I guess!
> 
> She didnt tell me I had an anterior placenta, I was looking at he notes and under 'placental site' it said "ANT - Not low" so im just assuming it means anterior?
> 
> Have you been feeling regular kicks yet runnergrl?

Aaaaw, same happened to me, so I have to go back in 2 weeks time. So i just look at this way, i get to see my little one a little more than most :D

Thats my Gal, tricking the system :D


----------



## Pineapple1981

Loubyroo said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Well my scan went well but baby was in an akward position and we couldnt get a few measurements... So we have to go back a week tomorrow.
> 
> tried to look at the sex but there was a bit of cord between the legs. She said she could see no obvious boy bits and it looked girly to me, but going to wait until next week before I move over to team pink!
> 
> Wee bit gutted as we were desperate to buy some nice clothes but came home empty handed :-/
> 
> Didnt even get a good pic as baby has her face right squashed against my uterus...
> 
> Also, I have an anterior placenta which explains the lack of kicks
> 
> Loubyroo... Updateeee!!
> 
> OMG MrsMurphy2be, my scan was almost exactly the same!!! I found out I have a low-lying anterior placenta so will need another scan at 34 weeks to make sure it has moved up otherwise it will be a C section for me :(
> 
> We got most of baby's measurements and saw everything was A-OK until he / she decided to stop playing ball and they couldn't get a good snap shot of the head (although the nurse already seen everything was fine) and couldn't confirm the sex :(
> 
> Soooo, I have another scan booked for 24th April.
> 
> Never felt so elated that all is well but so deflated that I still don't know if I have a little girl or boy!
> 
> The next two weeks are going to go so slow...at least I am off to Dubai next week to take my mind off the wait ;)Click to expand...

I have exactly the same, Anterior-low lying. Baby was also face down and her spine was causing a shadow over parts of her heart. So I have to go back on the 19th April and hopefully she would have turned and then again when I am 32 weeks to have a look and see if placenta has moved. But that's 2 extra times I get to see our little one :D

jazzylady - Congratulations on your little boy!!!! I use to feel baby at least every day in the morn and in the eve since i was 17 weeks, till now, I don't feel her at all to be honest (for past say 3-4 days.) But apparently that's normal for anterior placenta from 20 weeks.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Oh my, lots of cheeky babies here!

Luckily my placenta isnt low, and yesterday and today i have felt baby alot more! Still only little teeny kicks but theyre more defined now!

Also, I went ahead and booked a private gender scan for tomorrow haha. Cant wait a week, Im too impatient! It was only £37.50 so not bad!

Also we get a cheeky glimpse at baby in 3d and I can pay an extra £5 for a photo in 3d, so will probably get that. So excited to see my little monkey, since I didnt get a glimpse of their face at all yesterday.

I cant believe we are halfway ladies! Wont be long until we are sharing birth stories and pictures of our precious bundles!!


----------



## Pineapple1981

Loubyroo said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Well my scan went well but baby was in an akward position and we couldnt get a few measurements... So we have to go back a week tomorrow.
> 
> tried to look at the sex but there was a bit of cord between the legs. She said she could see no obvious boy bits and it looked girly to me, but going to wait until next week before I move over to team pink!
> 
> Wee bit gutted as we were desperate to buy some nice clothes but came home empty handed :-/
> 
> Didnt even get a good pic as baby has her face right squashed against my uterus...
> 
> Also, I have an anterior placenta which explains the lack of kicks
> 
> Loubyroo... Updateeee!!
> 
> OMG MrsMurphy2be, my scan was almost exactly the same!!! I found out I have a low-lying anterior placenta so will need another scan at 34 weeks to make sure it has moved up otherwise it will be a C section for me :(
> 
> We got most of baby's measurements and saw everything was A-OK until he / she decided to stop playing ball and they couldn't get a good snap shot of the head (although the nurse already seen everything was fine) and couldn't confirm the sex :(
> 
> Soooo, I have another scan booked for 24th April.
> 
> Never felt so elated that all is well but so deflated that I still don't know if I have a little girl or boy!
> 
> The next two weeks are going to go so slow...at least I am off to Dubai next week to take my mind off the wait ;)Click to expand...




MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Oh my, lots of cheeky babies here!
> 
> Luckily my placenta isnt low, and yesterday and today i have felt baby alot more! Still only little teeny kicks but theyre more defined now!
> 
> Also, I went ahead and booked a private gender scan for tomorrow haha. Cant wait a week, Im too impatient! It was only £37.50 so not bad!
> 
> Also we get a cheeky glimpse at baby in 3d and I can pay an extra £5 for a photo in 3d, so will probably get that. So excited to see my little monkey, since I didnt get a glimpse of their face at all yesterday.
> 
> I cant believe we are halfway ladies! Wont be long until we are sharing birth stories and pictures of our precious bundles!!

Private is so so worth every penny. You get so much more out of your session than with the NHS (well from my experience anyway). I find its as if my pregnancy is almost an inconvenience to them lol. with private they cant tell you enough and they seem as excited as you do, even if it is just all part of what you pay for.

I must warn you, they do look like little devil aliens in 3D lol but still so so cute!!! You will have to post a pic for us :D 

Oh and considering the NHS charged me £3.50 for a 2D, £5 private is really good!


----------



## runnergrl

lol- MMurphey, you cant wait, I love it! make sure to report!! :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

I know, its terrible.. I was never this impatient first time round! Ill definitely post some pics when I get home =)

And £2.50 for a picture!? Thats terrible. I felt the same way about being rushed, even OH commented on how the lady was a "cow" haha.


----------



## jazzylady

So????we are waiting here lol:coffee:

I think I found a name for my boy: Jason Jay:baby:what you all think?


----------



## runnergrl

I love it! Have always loved the name Jason


----------



## jazzylady

Mrs.Murphy how is with that update?:shrug:
I am stalking here....lol


----------



## runnergrl

Me too! Come on mrsmurphey!


----------



## runnergrl

In my own good news, baby boy is kicking like crazy this morning!! I can feel it when I put my hand on my tummy<3


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well ladies, we are on....

Team PINK!

So excited! My intuition was correct. We got a peek at baby in 4d which was amazing, and the profile shot we got looks identical to dds!

Super happy to be having another girly :D


----------



## runnergrl

Awesome-congrats!!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

runnergrl said:


> In my own good news, baby boy is kicking like crazy this morning!! I can feel it when I put my hand on my tummy<3

Love it! My girly has been kicking more today too :D (got the 4d one free lol)

Here are my scan pics <3
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/temporary_zps35710e94.jpg
https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/temporary_zps64411e62.jpg


----------



## jazzylady

Oh so sweet....a little girl.What you got for her?I went to baby stores and have to say the baby girl clothes are so so adorable.


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> In my own good news, baby boy is kicking like crazy this morning!! I can feel it when I put my hand on my tummy<3

That is so awesome! Mine has episodes like that too but not every day,unfortunately. Yesterday was a lot and today is quiet. I can't wait to get to 24,26 weeks so I feel it every day.


----------



## jazzylady

Ah I made a mistake.I am getting ready for working in garden with this nice weather and today I went to buy everything I need,but I forgot that I am pregnant and after walking for hours I start having round ligament pains...and now it hurts.I can't go even to the toilet without feeling that my feet will fall.

I can't do everything I did before that's for sure,

Anyway wanted to ask you what kind of diapers you used for your first?Pampers,Huggies, Luvs?which ones do you recommend?


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> Ah I made a mistake.I am getting ready for working in garden with this nice weather and today I went to buy everything I need,but I forgot that I am pregnant and after walking for hours I start having round ligament pains...and now it hurts.I can't go even to the toilet without feeling that my feet will fall.
> 
> I can't do everything I did before that's for sure,
> 
> Anyway wanted to ask you what kind of diapers you used for your first?Pampers,Huggies, Luvs?which ones do you recommend?

I used Pampers for the first couple of months and then after that I used whatever brand was less and held enough. I went from Pampers to store brands after a couple of months. After a while a diaper is just a diaper.. I used to get the store brand pack at the pharmacy for 5 bucks on sale at times and they worked great on my son.


----------



## Loubyroo

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well ladies, we are on....
> 
> Team PINK!
> 
> So excited! My intuition was correct. We got a peek at baby in 4d which was amazing, and the profile shot we got looks identical to dds!
> 
> Super happy to be having another girly :D

Super congrats, MrsMurphy2be! I buckled too, private scan booked for next Saturday, I can't not know!


----------



## runnergrl

My son is a Pampers kid 100%. we have tried other brands a few times, but always kick ourselves, because they truly are the very best!


----------



## readynwilling

My fav's were/are the huggies pure and natural. We actually CD'd J but i don't htink i have it in me to do it with this baby - we shall see LOL


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies....so exciting to hear about your gender reveals! And as far as kicking goes...my little one loves to do a little river dance between the hours of 10-11pm. Every night it never fails lol.
We have agreed on a name for her...Isabella! :) but we still can't agree on a middle name. I like Rose or London for middle name but getting dh on board is tough. I am open to suggestions ladies :)


----------



## mommy247

So ladies I fainted while I was working this morning about 20-30 min into my shift in front of customers and cashiers. I don't remember how it all happened but I do remember bits. I just felt really dizzy, light headed and nauseous. Awful feeling and never want to go thru it again. Called my midwife and she sent me to the ER. They said I am not eating, sleeping or drinking enough. Now my fiancé has me drinking Gatorade and making sure I eat food/snacks and sleep. Def to start cutting back on work hours. Maybe two jobs is too much but im not quitting both since one is only seasonal and one is permanent. I just have to make sure I get days off and keep up with eating, sleeping and drinking. I never find enough time to do all of that since I am always busy but I want a healthy baby and that scared me so much that now I realized im doing too much. 

But on the good side even though I fell when I fainted the baby is doing great and we got to see the baby. The doctor said in his own words "that baby is freaking huge!!" lol Uh oh...


----------



## runnergrl

mommy247 said:


> So ladies I fainted while I was working this morning about 20-30 min into my shift in front of customers and cashiers. I don't remember how it all happened but I do remember bits. I just felt really dizzy, light headed and nauseous. Awful feeling and never want to go thru it again. Called my midwife and she sent me to the ER. They said I am not eating, sleeping or drinking enough. Now my fiancé has me drinking Gatorade and making sure I eat food/snacks and sleep. Def to start cutting back on work hours. Maybe two jobs is too much but im not quitting both since one is only seasonal and one is permanent. I just have to make sure I get days off and keep up with eating, sleeping and drinking. I never find enough time to do all of that since I am always busy but I want a healthy baby and that scared me so much that now I realized im doing too much.
> 
> But on the good side even though I fell when I fainted the baby is doing great and we got to see the baby. The doctor said in his own words "that baby is freaking huge!!" lol Uh oh...

How scary!! Glad everything is ok:). Be careful and make sure you get enough food, sleep, and water!!


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady - I am right there with you on that :) , I keep forgetting and realize too late when I have over done things, like i did on the weekend in the garden. But then, at least I am getting exercise, right :D

mommy247 - Really scary experience you had there. Just glad to hear all is well and nothing serious.

MsMurphy - Whoo Hoo so happy for you! Especially with the cute profile pic. How was your experience? any better than NHS?

Nappies - Well, I'm going Pampers. But I have heard that the ASDA (UK) Brand is in fact made by Pampers. And I think Tesco own is made by Huggies. So I may give ASDA a go at some point and compare. I am not sure if its the same for USA? With Walmart? (ASDA and Walmart being the same company)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Mommy, make sure you get some you time, relax and stuff your face =D

Pineapple, the scan was soooo much better! Baby was in perfect position so we got told the sex instantly, which meant the rest of the time we could just have a good look at her, amd got a few minutes of 4d which was amazing! Plus my dd and mum got to be there too, which made it special. 

I use asda little angels on my dd, and they are amazing. I prefer them to pampers tbh, although the only reason i prefer them is theyre a bit more spacious than pampers. Plus alot cheaper! We actually bought a pack of size 2s today for new baby =D

The last few days I have been feeling regular kicks, woohoo! I feel them for maybe 5 minutes then a couple of hours later I feel loads again. Still nothing strong as my placenta is obviously absorbing it, but theres no mistaking baby kicks now. 

Names, we havent got any picked out yet for definite, but we are leaning towards Daisy just now. I love it and so does OH so its a definite maybe.


----------



## jazzylady

mommy247 said:


> So ladies I fainted while I was working this morning about 20-30 min into my shift in front of customers and cashiers. I don't remember how it all happened but I do remember bits. I just felt really dizzy, light headed and nauseous. Awful feeling and never want to go thru it again. Called my midwife and she sent me to the ER. They said I am not eating, sleeping or drinking enough. Now my fiancé has me drinking Gatorade and making sure I eat food/snacks and sleep. Def to start cutting back on work hours. Maybe two jobs is too much but im not quitting both since one is only seasonal and one is permanent. I just have to make sure I get days off and keep up with eating, sleeping and drinking. I never find enough time to do all of that since I am always busy but I want a healthy baby and that scared me so much that now I realized im doing too much.
> 
> But on the good side even though I fell when I fainted the baby is doing great and we got to see the baby. The doctor said in his own words "that baby is freaking huge!!" lol Uh oh...

Oh wow,you got to be careful though...so scary.but at least baby is OK and just gave you a "sign "to take it easy.


----------



## jazzylady

I used pampers with my first too,but in Germany there were not so many brands to choose from like here,so I just went with that to be sure.

I have a question about eating now at 21 weeks.I definitely gained weight,I find out Thursday how much,but I don't think I eat so much,I go with two large meals a day,lots of water and snacks like water melon or a hot dog...I will ask my doctor about it but I just find it weird that I am not starving like I used to.Two meals does not sound like it is enough right?


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> I used pampers with my first too,but in Germany there were not so many brands to choose from like here,so I just went with that to be sure.
> 
> I have a question about eating now at 21 weeks.I definitely gained weight,I find out Thursday how much,but I don't think I eat so much,I go with two large meals a day,lots of water and snacks like water melon or a hot dog...I will ask my doctor about it but I just find it weird that I am not starving like I used to.Two meals does not sound like it is enough right?

We are really suppose to be having 3 meals a day (pregnant or not). Breakfast, lunch and dinner. The doctor I spoke to yesterday says we have to make sure we have our meals and snacks in-between them as well when pregnant and they must be big meals.


----------



## Pineapple1981

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Mommy, make sure you get some you time, relax and stuff your face =D
> 
> Pineapple, the scan was soooo much better! Baby was in perfect position so we got told the sex instantly, which meant the rest of the time we could just have a good look at her, amd got a few minutes of 4d which was amazing! Plus my dd and mum got to be there too, which made it special.
> 
> I use asda little angels on my dd, and they are amazing. I prefer them to pampers tbh, although the only reason i prefer them is theyre a bit more spacious than pampers. Plus alot cheaper! We actually bought a pack of size 2s today for new baby =D
> 
> The last few days I have been feeling regular kicks, woohoo! I feel them for maybe 5 minutes then a couple of hours later I feel loads again. Still nothing strong as my placenta is obviously absorbing it, but theres no mistaking baby kicks now.
> 
> Names, we havent got any picked out yet for definite, but we are leaning towards Daisy just now. I love it and so does OH so its a definite maybe.

My friend who uses the Little angles, said exactly the same, so I will most probably go the same route. I do have a few packs though. A pack of Huggies (from the Sainsbury's pregnancy club) then a pack of pampers (from the Boots pregnancy club) and then a few pampers samples I got through the post. so Once they used I will most likely switch to little angels

Names, well. Before we knew the sex, i loved the name Addison and so does OH. He also like the name Brook, which I am not that keen on, so its a middle name (Addison Brook). We've not come up with anything else tbh. most names are already taken by family/friends little ones, but who knows, could change her name after birth :)

I am so happy you had a positive experience with your scan, and for £35 that is really cheap. I think the cheapest I can get round here is £65 and thats just to date/sex in 2D.



jazzylady said:


> I used pampers with my first too,but in Germany there were not so many brands to choose from like here,so I just went with that to be sure.
> 
> I have a question about eating now at 21 weeks.I definitely gained weight,I find out Thursday how much,but I don't think I eat so much,I go with two large meals a day,lots of water and snacks like water melon or a hot dog...I will ask my doctor about it but I just find it weird that I am not starving like I used to.Two meals does not sound like it is enough right?

Well, i eat my 3 meals a day, and i snack on fruit. My meals tend to be more of the vegetarian type, but only because this pregnancy doesnt seem to like meat much. Yet I have gained a wopping 15kg's to date. So I am getting a bit worried that I may be eating too much!, Which is strange as its all healthy. (I def get my 5 a day in)

Baby movements - Well i feel her every so often, but nothing major,I cant wait for a proper punch or kick so OH can experience it too! (I cant believe I am actually wanting to be beaten up from the inside, how strange) But I think in my own little way its the reassurance of baby being active and healthy which out weighs the punches :D


----------



## runnergrl

Love the new names <3 Daisy was at the top of our girl's list and Addison is so cute as well! Good choices ladies!!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## jazzylady

Addison is awesome!

That we talk about names,I wasn't sure about the name "Jason Jay" anymore so I start looking more.I found fast one" Jayden Edward",I am not american so I don't know how common the name "Jayden" is..We also have the problem that the last name is" Jessup" which is so hard to get it fit with the first name. The first name,I think,got to start with a "J"so it sounds nicer with the last name...My hubby hates it...he say that is too trendy.
Now I like it so much that every other name does not sound good.


----------



## mommy247

Hey ladies :) glad everyone is doing well and babies are healthy! :hugs:

Had a quick question... So earlier today as I was doing my make up I started getting a cramp like it was inside my left hip but I ignored as I always get cramping because baby is growing. Well all of a sudden it went from cramping to this huge pain from the hip all the way down my leg and I was on the floor crying in pain because it hurt so bad. Fiance was scared and thought I was going in labor... he had to pick me up and put me on the bed. The pain did not stop for about five minutes. Then it was slowly gone and I was alright. I don't know whats going on but first I get the fainting and now this... it scares me.


----------



## jazzylady

mommy247 said:


> Hey ladies :) glad everyone is doing well and babies are healthy! :hugs:
> 
> Had a quick question... So earlier today as I was doing my make up I started getting a cramp like it was inside my left hip but I ignored as I always get cramping because baby is growing. Well all of a sudden it went from cramping to this huge pain from the hip all the way down my leg and I was on the floor crying in pain because it hurt so bad. Fiance was scared and thought I was going in labor... he had to pick me up and put me on the bed. The pain did not stop for about five minutes. Then it was slowly gone and I was alright. I don't know whats going on but first I get the fainting and now this... it scares me.

You have to drink a lot of water.When I get a headache,growing pains or cramps I just drink lots of water and it goes away.I can see in my urine if I need to drink more or not.If is too yellow then definitely I have to drink more.The urine got to be colorless.One tip you can eat wetermelon that is full of water and cools you off especially now with the heat.I think you are not drinking enough..I get growing pains that goes from my bikini zone down to my legs but not so bad as you describe it.


----------



## jazzylady

We are going to have 90 F here today.This weather is crazy for April.And is just a taste of what's going to come in June, July and August. The worst part is that I got so fat that when I walk my thighs are rubbing each other:cry: and is gross when is so warm and I sweat....


----------



## mommy247

Had my midwife apt today and talked to her about me fainting and the pain from yesterday. She said that it was most likely the baby on a nerve. 

Decided to buy a pair of maternity jeans and they are so comfy but why do they keep lowering to the point were my pants get sagged at the butt? Kind of annoying but I love them because they are so comfortable.


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> We are going to have 90 F here today.This weather is crazy for April.And is just a taste of what's going to come in June, July and August. The worst part is that I got so fat that when I walk my thighs are rubbing each other:cry: and is gross when is so warm and I sweat....

Wow 90F! I would be sweating my butt off too! :haha: Im sure its all baby. I gained 10 pounds in a month this past month. I know how u feel.


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> We are going to have 90 F here today.This weather is crazy for April.And is just a taste of what's going to come in June, July and August. The worst part is that I got so fat that when I walk my thighs are rubbing each other:cry: and is gross when is so warm and I sweat....

LOL, I know exactly what you mean :D My thighs are the biggest they have ever been, and I have always had skinny legs. 

Here it is still cold, I think with the heat you tend to eat less and lighter, where as in cold weather you eat more stodgy warm food (comfort).

So in a way, i am hoping for summer to come quick here in UK.


----------



## runnergrl

its not been terribly hot here yet, the problem is the humidity. gross! It can be 75 and still feel nasty because of it. I cant imagine what 100 is going to feel like with all the humidity! :nope:!


----------



## runnergrl

I dont want to know how much I have gained. I find out a week from friday.. probably 20 lbs :dohh:


----------



## mommy247

i think i purchased the worst pair of maternity jeans ever. I ordered them on walmart.com and they came in today. First off they are too big because they keep sagging down despite the fact that i got my correct size and secondly the fabric that covers the elastic band tore and has holes in it already and I have only had these jeans on from about 10 am to 6pm... I am just letting you ladies know to not purchase these 12 dollar jeans (thought i was getting a good deal)... Waste of money. I rather spend 30/40 dollars on a good pair or just buy regular womens jeans in a bigger size.


----------



## JessyG

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I know, Im gutted! We get to try again next week so it could be worse I guess!
> 
> She didnt tell me I had an anterior placenta, I was looking at he notes and under 'placental site' it said "ANT - Not low" so im just assuming it means anterior?
> 
> Have you been feeling regular kicks yet runnergrl?

Thats exactly what my notes said anterior not low. I have been feeling kicks but only at night when iam lying on my side. I to am team pink and everything measured fine. So relieved that monkey is doing well. She also had her legs crossed so the sonographer had to zoom in quite a bit to see the three lines!


----------



## jazzylady

I have today my appointment to my doctor.Hope will say again that that cyst on my baby boy brain is really nothing to worry about and whet we can do about it.


----------



## runnergrl

22 weeks. baby is squirming more every day :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo 22.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> I have today my appointment to my doctor.Hope will say again that that cyst on my baby boy brain is really nothing to worry about and whet we can do about it.

You are in our thoughts Jazzylady. Let us know how your appointment goes. I am sending positive waves your way.



runnergrl said:


> 22 weeks. baby is squirming more every day :thumbup:

22 weeks! How time is just flying now. First Trimester took ages, 2nd, is almost going too quickly now :D Buuuut then we get to meet our little ones soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmasmama

hi i would like to join your group if thats ok pregnant with my third due july 15 we r team yellow


----------



## jazzylady

So my doctor is not worried at all,he will give me a us later on to make sure that cyst is gone,if not the baby will be born with it but will not have any impact on the development.
Those are good news:happydance:
The other issue with me not eating enough he said as long as I gain weight he is not concerned. I am 150 pounds,when I started I was 122...is so much!
He also gave me that sweet drink to test next time for diabetes.never done that before:shrug:


----------



## mommy247

jazzylady said:


> So my doctor is not worried at all,he will give me a us later on to make sure that cyst is gone,if not the baby will be born with it but will not have any impact on the development.
> Those are good news:happydance:
> The other issue with me not eating enough he said as long as I gain weight he is not concerned. I am 150 pounds,when I started I was 122...is so much!
> He also gave me that sweet drink to test next time for diabetes.never done that before:shrug:


I have that apt the 8th of next month. I believe its still an orange drink and it tasted just like orange soda to me when I did that test for my first child.


----------



## CaptainMummy

JazzyLady, thats great news about your baby =) hopefully it will disappear before the next scan :)

Runnergrl, looking fab! 

I agree that 2nd tri is flying in! My little monkey is getting more active every day, and i just love it! Cant wait for my OH to feel it too. 
Have my 20wk rescan today to get the measurements that were missed last week, so Im excited to see my princess again!


----------



## JessyG

Yea! Hope she is not smooshed against your uterus today. Think i may have to book a 3d/4d scan later on as i just loved seeing my little girl on wednesday.


----------



## runnergrl

My OB offers a final scan that is 3/4D at 34 weeks but it is totally optional. Its almost impossible NOT to get though, as they have the pictures posted all over the office and in exam rooms and they are amazing! I know thats still a while away, but that might be the last chance I get to see my little man before he gets here and I know I will jump on it :blush:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Wow, I wish they offered that here! Scan was amazing, baby was behaving herself so we managed to get all the measurements we needed, plus we got some beautiful pictures =) sonographer gave us 4 and they are all so cute! Im inclined to say baby isnt as sinilar to my dd as I thought, so Im very excited to see what she looks like! Dont know if you can really tell from scan pics if they will be totally different or not, but I cant wait anyway!

she was kicking away on the screen, it was crazy... And aI couldnt feel a thing! So weird!

Anybody got anyhing exciting planned for the weekend? Xx


----------



## JessyG

I just went to matalan and bought some super cute little baby girl outfits! Its the first things we have bought. 

Glad you managed to get all the measurements! I am still looking into the 3d scan but oh would rather use the money for baby stuff. He is totally right but i will struggle to wait another 20 weeks to see her again!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohh Love Matalan!! Havent looked there yet, will definitely pick up some things from there soon. So far, we have only got a pack of white vests, white babygros, 2 pretty babygros and some bibs. Oh and a bath seat thing so baby can bath with dd (who is so excited about this!)

I dont think I would spend £100 on a 3d scan either, we werw lucky to get a glimpse of our baby so Im more than happy with that. 20 weeks does seem like aaaages away to wait though!

Heres my princess from today :D

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/temporary_zps6683e16c.jpg


----------



## runnergrl

adorable scan <3


----------



## JessyG

Lovely pic. I goy three, two pretty much the same and one of her little foot! Would post but my phone wont let me. Oh yeah matalan is great. I saw some gorgeous outfits in mamas and papas yesterday but i couldnt justify 30 quid per outfit!


----------



## Loubyroo

Well, we are team pink!!!

So pleased!! It was such an emotional moment, because it was a private scan there was me, OH, OH's daughter and son and my mum and dad, there were lots of tears of joy :cloud9:

Here are a few of the pics:

Potty Shot, no mistaking my girl!

https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/HelloBaby_2.jpg

Gorgeous face and little arms, she is holding her own hand in this one

https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/HelloBaby_18.jpg

Love her little crossed ankles in this one 

https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/HelloBaby_24.jpg


----------



## runnergrl

Gorgeous loubyroo


----------



## jazzylady

Loubyroo congratulations!
So precious!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Loubyroo, congrats and what precious pictures!


----------



## jazzylady

Who suffer from swollen feet and hands?I can't wear my wedding ring anymore because I am so swollen, especially in the joints. To sleep is hard too because my arms fall asleep so quickly. Another weird pregnancy symptom...


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> So my doctor is not worried at all,he will give me a us later on to make sure that cyst is gone,if not the baby will be born with it but will not have any impact on the development.

Fabulous news Jazzylady. Must be such a relief for you. 



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I agree that 2nd tri is flying in! My little monkey is getting more active every day, and i just love it! Cant wait for my OH to feel it too.
> Have my 20wk rescan today to get the measurements that were missed last week, so Im excited to see my princess again!

Well, amazingly, i can now see my little one kicking/punching. But the moment I put my hand there she stops. So OH still cant experience it. But I am just happy I am at this point now :D We are having our 20 week rescan this friday. Hoping she has turned around facing upward so the MW can do all the checks she couldnt last time. But most of all I get to see my little one again :D



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ohh Love Matalan!! Havent looked there yet, will definitely pick up some things from there soon. So far, we have only got a pack of white vests, white babygros, 2 pretty babygros and some bibs. Oh and a bath seat thing so baby can bath with dd (who is so excited about this!)
> 
> I dont think I would spend £100 on a 3d scan either, we werw lucky to get a glimpse of our baby so Im more than happy with that. 20 weeks does seem like aaaages away to wait though!
> 
> Heres my princess from today :D
> 
> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/temporary_zps6683e16c.jpg

Our Matalan is pretty small, so only a handful of items and really not wirth the bother to be honest. But I am a fan of Matalan though, I just need to find a bigger one.

What a lovely pic of your baby girl. 

Well, after all our losses and this pregnancy going so well (being our first really), we bought a package just shy of £250, but we get 2 sessions for that. Videos and CD with all pics on it. So our first one we got a video and it was so so so worth it along with 51 photos on disc and the sexing + 4 printed pics. The next one we are going to will have all of the above too! but it will be at 29 weeks, so we should see her features then. I cant wait!!

But all in all, I dont mind having paid that, especially with it being 3D



Loubyroo said:


> Well, we are team pink!!!
> 
> So pleased!! It was such an emotional moment, because it was a private scan there was me, OH, OH's daughter and son and my mum and dad, there were lots of tears of joy :cloud9:
> 
> Here are a few of the pics:
> 
> Potty Shot, no mistaking my girl! .

Loubyroo - What lovely news!!! Congratulations on your little girl, She looks lovely and such awsome scans. Amazing how you can see her little face so clearly already!




jazzylady said:


> Who suffer from swollen feet and hands?I can't wear my wedding ring anymore because I am so swollen, especially in the joints. To sleep is hard too because my arms fall asleep so quickly. Another weird pregnancy symptom...

Well the swollen feet and ankles I have had for a while now, but then I am on my feet quite a bit. I have noticed the last 2 days that i seem to get pins and needles in my hands very easily, so it must be the same thing?


----------



## runnergrl

i forget if I mentioned in here or not that we have a group on FB for August mommies. I started a thread about it but got in trouble.. hopefully wont again. Just didnt want to leave out anyone who wanted to join!


----------



## Pineapple1981

runnergrl said:


> i forget if I mentioned in here or not that we have a group on FB for August mommies. I started a thread about it but got in trouble.. hopefully wont again. Just didnt want to leave out anyone who wanted to join!

Awsome, how do i get to the group?

Ps: lovely pic you got there of your lille boy :D


----------



## runnergrl

Pineapple1981 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> i forget if I mentioned in here or not that we have a group on FB for August mommies. I started a thread about it but got in trouble.. hopefully wont again. Just didnt want to leave out anyone who wanted to join!
> 
> Awsome, how do i get to the group?
> 
> Ps: lovely pic you got there of your lille boy :DClick to expand...

send me a PM with your name and what your profile pic looks like. Ill friend request you and add you to the group :)


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple,yes that is how it starts then they get numb,really annoying, because I can sleep only on my sides.


----------



## jazzylady

runnergrl said:


> i forget if I mentioned in here or not that we have a group on FB for August mommies. I started a thread about it but got in trouble.. hopefully wont again. Just didnt want to leave out anyone who wanted to join!

Ha ha is always this rule in forums that you can't promote other forums,groups etc.


----------



## runnergrl

Oops


----------



## Pineapple1981

jazzylady said:


> Pineapple,yes that is how it starts then they get numb,really annoying, because I can sleep only on my sides.

Well today when i went for my scan, my feet and hands got pins and needles. So i mentioned it to the midwife and she said to make an appointment with my GP and that carpal tunnel syndrome is common though but shes not sure about if you get it every day, like i am doing now.

So I have one for this afternoon. But my hands havnt stopped with the pins and needles.

I googled:

Carpal tunnel syndrome in pregnancy
Pain and numbness in your hands during pregnancy can be a sign of carpal tunnel syndrome. Learn more about the symptoms and treatment of this common condition.
Carpal tunnel syndrome is a common condition in pregnancy, affecting up to half of pregnant women. Symptoms include:

numbness in the hands
tingling and pain in the thumb and fingers of one or both hands
occasionally, reduced manual dexterity.
Symptoms are usually worse at night. 

Causes and treatment

In carpal tunnel syndrome one of the main nerves becomes compressed as it passes from the forearm into the hand through the 'carpal tunnel' at the wrist. During pregnancy hormonal changes lead to fluid retention. This can narrow the carpal tunnel and put pressure on the nerves, causing the pain or numbness in the fingers.

Treatment is usually aimed at relieving the symptoms. Painkillers such as paracetamol may help during pregnancy, while anti-inflammatory drugs can be used after your baby is born if the symptoms persist. A wrist splint used at night can also help to alleviate symptoms. 

If you are suffering from any of the symptoms listed above, speak to your doctor or midwife who may refer you to a physiotherapist.

Carpal tunnel syndrome after birth

Most cases of carpal tunnel syndrome resolve within six to twelve weeks after birth. If you still have symptoms after this time, seek medical help as you may need treatment to avoid permanent damage.


----------



## jazzylady

Pineapple1981 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Pineapple,yes that is how it starts then they get numb,really annoying, because I can sleep only on my sides.
> 
> Well today when i went for my scan, my feet and hands got pins and needles. So i mentioned it to the midwife and she said to make an appointment with my GP and that carpal tunnel syndrome is common though but shes not sure about if you get it every day, like i am doing now.
> 
> So I have one for this afternoon. But my hands havnt stopped with the pins and needles.
> 
> I googled:
> 
> Carpal tunnel syndrome in pregnancy
> Pain and numbness in your hands during pregnancy can be a sign of carpal tunnel syndrome. Learn more about the symptoms and treatment of this common condition.
> Carpal tunnel syndrome is a common condition in pregnancy, affecting up to half of pregnant women. Symptoms include:
> 
> numbness in the hands
> tingling and pain in the thumb and fingers of one or both hands
> occasionally, reduced manual dexterity.
> Symptoms are usually worse at night.
> 
> Causes and treatment
> 
> In carpal tunnel syndrome one of the main nerves becomes compressed as it passes from the forearm into the hand through the 'carpal tunnel' at the wrist. During pregnancy hormonal changes lead to fluid retention. This can narrow the carpal tunnel and put pressure on the nerves, causing the pain or numbness in the fingers.
> 
> Treatment is usually aimed at relieving the symptoms. Painkillers such as paracetamol may help during pregnancy, while anti-inflammatory drugs can be used after your baby is born if the symptoms persist. A wrist splint used at night can also help to alleviate symptoms.
> 
> If you are suffering from any of the symptoms listed above, speak to your doctor or midwife who may refer you to a physiotherapist.
> 
> Carpal tunnel syndrome after birth
> 
> Most cases of carpal tunnel syndrome resolve within six to twelve weeks after birth. If you still have symptoms after this time, seek medical help as you may need treatment to avoid permanent damage.Click to expand...

Wow another weird pregnancy symptom....ugh for me is getting harder to sleep because of it.I also have swollen hands and joints,need to talk about it with my OBGYN.
Thank you


----------



## runnergrl

hope everyone had a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

I tried so hard not to give in and buy a pregnancy pillow....but today I finally did and will be testing it out shortly. Every morning I wake up with horrible hip pain and sciatic pain. I really hope this pillow helps because I'm sure if the pain is bad now, it's only going to get worse. Oh and I think i have been experiencing Braxton hicks although I'm not sure what they are suppose to feel like. Menstral cramps?

In regards to carpel tunnel, my cousin had it with her pregnancy but she's fine now, two months after birth. I had CP a few years ago due to my job and had to go to physical therapy for it and the lady told me mine would for sure come back whenever I got pregnant. I'm ok so far but let's see what happens.


----------



## runnergrl

Hope- be sure to report back on the pillow! I have a love affair with mine, I swear.. My husband even tries to steal it in the middle of the night. sometimes when i wake up to pee, I catch him using it when I get back in bed! It is THE BEST pregnancy investment in my opinion BY FAR!


----------



## Hope1409

runnergrl said:


> Hope- be sure to report back on the pillow! I have a love affair with mine, I swear.. My husband even tries to steal it in the middle of the night. sometimes when i wake up to pee, I catch him using it when I get back in bed! It is THE BEST pregnancy investment in my opinion BY FAR!

lol, that is so funny about your husband. i wonder if i will ever catch mine doing that! if i do, that is so going to be picture worthy, lol! i have to say that i did wake up with less hip pain this morning so i think i do have to agree with you about this being the best investment. i wish i had done it sooner :thumbup:


----------



## runnergrl

so happy its helped! hopefully it just continues to improve. I cant decide which was is more comfortable. facing the pillow and hugging the whole thing, or just having it behind me supporting my back and between my legs. both work great :thumbup:!


----------



## Hope1409

I had it behind me all night and it seemed ok. I will try hugging it tonight and see which works better. I started walking today too, just for an hour though. i dont want to push it given my placenta is still close to my cervix. i really hope by my next appt it goes up to where it should be. I can't believe we are almost in third tri!!! :)


----------



## runnergrl

JUST an hour? thats a long walk!


----------



## jazzylady

Does anyone else notice that the banner with the fruits is kind of stuck?
I was papaya last week,saw week 24 is also papaya so as week 25?


----------



## runnergrl

yeah, I noticed that too. I guess they ran out of ideas at the end? I didnt understand how you went from a cantalope to a banana.. bananas are so much smaller than cantalopes :shrug:


----------



## Hope1409

runnergrl said:


> JUST an hour? thats a long walk!

Lol is it really? I plan on doing it three times a week....definitely not today though cuz I don't think I used my pillow right and I have nasty hip pain :/ 

How do you ladies who have had a baby before, know when your feeling the baby hick up? Does it feel different than when they kick? Just wondering as I'm not sure if my girl is just more active or if I'm feeling her hick up.


----------



## runnergrl

hiccups are very obvious. its like your belly is shaking and its very consistent. just as if you had them :) You'll know :flower:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

runnergrl said:


> yeah, I noticed that too. I guess they ran out of ideas at the end? I didnt understand how you went from a cantalope to a banana.. bananas are so much smaller than cantalopes :shrug:

Yeah, I guess with the banana they are talking length and not overall size, but I guess they didn't have 35+ fruits of the right volume and had to double up.


----------



## readynwilling

i think htey actually triple and quadruple up... the papaya is 2 weeks (23 & 24) then the eggplant is 3 (25, 26 & 27) then the squash is another 4 (28, 29, 30 & 31), the melon is 4 (32,33,34&35) and watermelon till the bitter end LOL

I think i ditched the fruit ticker somewhere in the squash stage last pregnancy cause it bothered me it never changed LOL


----------



## jazzylady

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mommy247

Doing good so far. Threw up today after we had some hibatchi and sushi at a new restaurant. Not going there again only for sushi and scorpion bowls after I have the baby of course :haha: My belly is huge... hoping my placenta moves because I can feel the baby but not as much as I would if it was normally placed :nope:

How is everyone else?? have any of u had baby showers yet?:shrug:


----------



## runnergrl

I dont plan on having any showers and if anyone asks what we need, I am just going to say diapers. Hopefully we will get tons and not have to buy any for a while :blush: that would be so helpful!

I am feeling very large too. Have had several strangers ask when I am due.. The next person that asks, I am going to reply with "what do you mean? I'm not pregnant." just to see what they say-lol! Its blindingly obvious at this point.


----------



## Loubyroo

Me and my girl are doing great! Starting to get bigger now and loving it!

My good news is that my placenta has moved up enough to no longer cause an issue at the birth so no planned cesarean for me, yippeeee!!


----------



## runnergrl

great news all around Loubyroo!


----------



## jazzylady

Can you eat sushi while pregnant? I have been starring at some sushi restaurant lately but didn't got some ...thought they are a no go?

Baby kicks hard now...all over the place,my belly makes waves sometimes but each time I want to film it he stops!
We still got no names...Is really hard for boys..and what I like hubby don't like.

I think I gained a lot of weight too this month,like 8 pounds since my last OB visit,I think I put like 2 pounds a week.But I think is a lot of water because I drink more then I eat and I am very swollen. I even get a second chin:cry:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ive never had sushi in my life!

Hows everyone keeping? It has been rather quiet in here lately, hasnt it? My dd has been ill so just been staying in most of the time over the last few days.

I am now feeling very regular movement, and not just kicks anymore.. I can feel liytle feet/elbows/whatever it may be running up and down my sides, and poking me. Its amazing, and its just as special as it was with dd :D almost VDay for me too, woohoo!

My sister is buying us our bouncer at the weekend, its this one

https://thebabyfarm.co.uk/main_site/main/index.php?pge=detail&iid=11500

And we have also bought quite a few sleepsuits/vests and also a couple of little leggings. We arent going overbpard with clohes this time, alhough still have alot to buy! 

Also... We are moving house in 4 weeks! Im so excited!! From this first floor flat to a semi detatched with front and back gardens and its perfect! I cant wait :D

Hope everyone is keeping well, lots of ladies moving to 3rd tri soon... Yikes!!


----------



## Loubyroo

What is VDay? Am I right in thinking its mine today? Is it something to do with being 25 weeks?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

V-day is the day when the baby is considered to be viable outside of the womb. So, yeah, you are at that point! Of course, no one wants their baby to be born that early, but it's good to know that they could make if if something happened and they came early.
My surrogate had her 26 week appointment today and all is well! Just really getting pumped about the whole thing. Time was going to slow for the first part of this pregnancy, but now it seems to be speeding up!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, it has been mighty quiet on here. Just dropping in to say hi and hope everyone is doing well. We are officially in the home stretch! I can't believe how quickly it has all gone by. 

Afm, nothing new, my placenta is still low so I am being monitored every three weeks to see if it goes up. I have my next appt on Thursday so we will see what it looks like then. Baby girl is moving and kicking tons and I am loving every second of it :)


----------



## runnergrl

geeze where did everyone go in here?


----------



## mommy247

:wacko: Its been a busy couple of weeks for me! Hope everyone else is okay and LO are doing good. I did my sugar test and man does that drink taste so nasty!! I wanted to throw up so bad. It took me like 2 hours after the test was done to even eat because the taste was stuck in my mouth and I couldn't keep anything down. Having another ultrasound to check on my placenta on June 19th but next midwife apt is June 6th. I thought I would be seeing the doctor every two weeks since my last appointment but I guess not... I will ask her at this next appointment because I will be almost 31 weeks by then. Baby shower will be July 20th... ill be 37 weeks. Hope I make it... :dohh:


----------



## runnergrl

a few oh my husband co-workers want to throw us a diaper shower. We really dont need anything else since I kept all of Bradys baby things. so that will be very nice! it will be at the end of june:) how is everyone else?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I'm doing good - just did all my main baby shopping last weekend with the Memorial Day sales. Planning to set up the nursery this weekend if all goes to plan.


----------



## Loubyroo

All good here too, we set our nursery up last weekend and I loooove it!!!!

Feeling very real now, can't wait for my little girl to arrive and see her new room!


----------



## runnergrl

I am so sad we dont have a room for baby:( I feel like he is getting shafted. I know eventually he will have his own room, but for now, it just makes me sad. I just keep having to tell myself, this is only temporary!


----------



## Loubyroo

Don't feel too bad runnergrl, my LO may have a room but she will be in a crib in our room for the first 6 months so won't even use it!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

I take the glucose test next week. I am having more and more anxiety attacks. I'm not sure why.


----------



## StellaBella24

Glad to see some people are already setting up babys room...some family members have looked at us strange for getting ready and having stuff delivered already. We hvnt even set anything up yet!!

I cant wait tho.xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I've started setting up for baby as well - just waiting for the crib which is supposed to come next week.


----------



## diliapickle

Somehow I unsubscribed but just found it again! Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day! :)


----------



## runnergrl

isnt it funny that just 10 weeks ago, most of us were complaining about not feeling baby or barely feeling baby move and in just 10 short weeks our babies will be here!?!?


----------



## Loubyroo

It is amazing how quickly time is passing, I for one am really enjoying being pregnant and although I can't wait for my little girl to be born kinda don't want it to end too quickly, if that makes sense? Not sure I will feel this way in a few more weeks though!


----------



## runnergrl

in a way its going fast, and in another it is draaaaaaaaaaaagging. I feel like, wow, I'm basically 30 weeks already but man oh man i have 10 weeks left! uugh! :haha:


----------



## PrincessJJ

Hiiiii everyone! I must have un subscribed this thread somehow!
How is everyone?
Can't believe il be 30weeks on Saturday! I can see the next 10 weeks going very slowly.
I have a midwife app on Friday and another growth scan at 32 weeks to look forward to!
Also had my whooping cough vaccine this week, I hate needles!! 
And my LO has chicken pox (I'm still waiting on blood tests to see if I'm actually immune, so poor LO is at his grandparents being quarantined until I know if its safe to be near him)
Xxxxxx


----------



## BbWishin

Hi everyone! I know its been awhile but I have a question for those 2nd time mommies. I had my glucose test along with blood test and RH shot. Found out I passed Glucose with flying colors and I am a bit anemic which they put me on an iron supplement to help with. But I also found out that I have very low platelet count. Of course I did some searching on the internet and I am trying not to freak myself out, so I thought I would ask to see if anyone went through this situation before and if so what were the repercussions if any.


----------



## kerrbear7183

It's been a long time since I was on here. How's everyone doing??


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Hi Ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing great, I can't believe y'all will be having your little ones so soon!! Hubby and I found out last week that we are pregnant again and we are beyond excited!


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey TXRunnerGirl, such wonderful news!!! I was only thinking of you the other day wondering how you were doing so I am over the moon to hear from you! Everything crossed for you and your little sticky bean :thumbup:


----------



## JessyG

thats fab news txrunnergirl so happy for you and hubby!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats TXRunnergirl :hugs:


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats TXrunnergirl!!


----------



## runnergrl

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Im SO excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## TXRunnerGirl

Thank you everyone!! We are beyond excited, of course nervous too! I have a very positive feeling this pregnancy! I have let go and let God take care of this little one. After our second loss, I had lots of tests run and they found I had a blood clotting disorder as well as I cannot break down folic acid. I give myself a blood thinner injection 2 x daily and take folate supplements instead as well as a baby aspirin. I have switched doctors and I have my first appt one week from today :) Thanks for everyone's support! xoxoxox:thumbup:


----------



## Loubyroo

Please, please, please keep us posted x


----------



## elleff

TXRunnerGirl said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing great, I can't believe y'all will be having your little ones so soon!! Hubby and I found out last week that we are pregnant again and we are beyond excited!

Just wanted to say congratulations!! We got our first bfps at a similar time, then I was so sad to see you follow me into the mc support forum, and now I am so glad to see you here too! When are you due? I will be having my beautiful little rainbow baby in December.
Try and relax, enjoy your pregnancy and stay positive as much as you can :flower:


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats TXRunnerGirl!!!!!! I hadn't been on here in a while and the first thing I read was your post which totally made my day!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you....let me tell you, it will fly by so quick! Enjoy and embrace the pregnancy, it is a beautiful thing (at least for me it is)....I am almost sad that it is over, but so excited to be holding our little one very soon :)

Keep us posted and keep positive! :)


----------



## StellaBella24

Am I the first????

Baby Megan was born 6weeks early yday.
No known reason, ended in emergency c setion. But all doing well. 4lb 14oz


----------



## mommy247

StellaBella24 said:


> Am I the first????
> 
> Baby Megan was born 6weeks early yday.
> No known reason, ended in emergency c setion. But all doing well. 4lb 14oz

Yes I think u are!!! Please let us know about your labor... I love labour and delivery stories.. Congrats!!!


----------



## runnergrl

StellaBella24 said:


> Am I the first????
> 
> Baby Megan was born 6weeks early yday.
> No known reason, ended in emergency c setion. But all doing well. 4lb 14oz

Congrats!! and what a beautiful name! (thats my name ;)) Im slightly jealous as I just cant wait for my baby to be here!!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats Stella!


----------



## KelseyK

Congrats TXRunnerGirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow I lost track of this thread but I am glad I found you all again!! Hope everyone is doing great!!!!!!

AFM- I was admitted to L&D at 31 weeks due to a fall that brought on contractions. They started coming every 2 minutes so I was there over night and we finally got them to calm down. Now I am taking Nifedipine every 6 hours until I hit 35 weeks. I was not dilated in the hospital but I just had a Dr appt today and I am now 2cm and 70% effaced, hopefully baby Jax will stay in there for a little bit longer!


----------



## KelseyK

StellaBella24 said:


> Am I the first????
> 
> Baby Megan was born 6weeks early yday.
> No known reason, ended in emergency c setion. But all doing well. 4lb 14oz

Omg congrats!! Yes birth story please!!!! how is baby doing?!


----------



## ashleybacon

Hey all! I'm brand new to this site, my friend just told me about it. I am due August 20th with a boy :) I'm curious if there is a Facebook group I could be added to? I'm much more active on Facebook and would love to be in a group with August Mamas. Thank you!


----------



## BbWishin

Hi All
I hope you are all surviving this hot weather. I did not make it to my August 29th due date. Grayson Tucker arrived 7/10 at 6:39 pm at 5.6lbs and 18 inches long via emergency c section. He was 7.1 weeks early (33.6 weeks)and arrived the day before my 4 year anniversary. I had not been feeling well for a few weeks and had been tested left and right but that week I started having stomach and chest pains. Went in for my normal OB appointment figuring they would tell me that he was head down and just pushing on my diaphram because over the weeks they just kept telling me it was just normal pregnancy stuff. But found out that I had HELLP syndrome and was admitted immediately. It was very scary and extremely overwhelming but the hospital I was at everyone was great and kept very calm in telling me and going through all the things that needed to happen. I did not realize the severity of my situation until afterwards when the nurses kept telling me I was special. I only got to see my son for a few seconds before they wisked him off to the nicu and me to my room where i was monitored constantly for over 24 hours. The hardest part was that I could not leave my bed since i was hooked up to so much stuff and go in and check on him. My husband did some face time so I could see him, which was good and bad. Seeing him hooked up to breathing tubes and such made me feel awful that I couldn't be next to him. But when I was finally out of the real danger zone the nurses put me on a stretcher and brought me up to see him. That was enough to make me want to get better faster. I was discharged earlier this week but will be monitored outside the hospital but have been given a lecture if I don't take it easy I will be back. Grayson is making great strides and impressing doctors and nurses. They originally told us probably about 4 weeks til he would get to come home and now they are telling us it might be much sooner and to get things ready. 

Sorry for the long story but I thought I would pass it on. Trust in yourself if you do not think things are right. If I kept listening to the doctors that it was all just normal pregnancy stuff neither one of us would be here.


----------



## CelticNiamh

BbWishin said:


> Hi All
> I hope you are all surviving this hot weather. I did not make it to my August 29th due date. Grayson Tucker arrived 7/10 at 6:39 pm at 5.6lbs and 18 inches long via emergency c section. He was 7.1 weeks early (33.6 weeks)and arrived the day before my 4 year anniversary. I had not been feeling well for a few weeks and had been tested left and right but that week I started having stomach and chest pains. Went in for my normal OB appointment figuring they would tell me that he was head down and just pushing on my diaphram because over the weeks they just kept telling me it was just normal pregnancy stuff. But found out that I had HELLP syndrome and was admitted immediately. It was very scary and extremely overwhelming but the hospital I was at everyone was great and kept very calm in telling me and going through all the things that needed to happen. I did not realize the severity of my situation until afterwards when the nurses kept telling me I was special. I only got to see my son for a few seconds before they wisked him off to the nicu and me to my room where i was monitored constantly for over 24 hours. The hardest part was that I could not leave my bed since i was hooked up to so much stuff and go in and check on him. My husband did some face time so I could see him, which was good and bad. Seeing him hooked up to breathing tubes and such made me feel awful that I couldn't be next to him. But when I was finally out of the real danger zone the nurses put me on a stretcher and brought me up to see him. That was enough to make me want to get better faster. I was discharged earlier this week but will be monitored outside the hospital but have been given a lecture if I don't take it easy I will be back. Grayson is making great strides and impressing doctors and nurses. They originally told us probably about 4 weeks til he would get to come home and now they are telling us it might be much sooner and to get things ready.
> 
> Sorry for the long story but I thought I would pass it on. Trust in yourself if you do not think things are right. If I kept listening to the doctors that it was all just normal pregnancy stuff neither one of us would be here.


wow sounds like a rollercoaster :hugs: huge congrats on your little boy and hope you recover and do take it easy :flower:


----------



## Loubyroo

How scary BbWishin, so glad you and your little boy are doing well and I hope you both continue to make great strides. Congratulations x


----------



## mommy247

BbWishin said:


> Hi All
> I hope you are all surviving this hot weather. I did not make it to my August 29th due date. Grayson Tucker arrived 7/10 at 6:39 pm at 5.6lbs and 18 inches long via emergency c section. He was 7.1 weeks early (33.6 weeks)and arrived the day before my 4 year anniversary. I had not been feeling well for a few weeks and had been tested left and right but that week I started having stomach and chest pains. Went in for my normal OB appointment figuring they would tell me that he was head down and just pushing on my diaphram because over the weeks they just kept telling me it was just normal pregnancy stuff. But found out that I had HELLP syndrome and was admitted immediately. It was very scary and extremely overwhelming but the hospital I was at everyone was great and kept very calm in telling me and going through all the things that needed to happen. I did not realize the severity of my situation until afterwards when the nurses kept telling me I was special. I only got to see my son for a few seconds before they wisked him off to the nicu and me to my room where i was monitored constantly for over 24 hours. The hardest part was that I could not leave my bed since i was hooked up to so much stuff and go in and check on him. My husband did some face time so I could see him, which was good and bad. Seeing him hooked up to breathing tubes and such made me feel awful that I couldn't be next to him. But when I was finally out of the real danger zone the nurses put me on a stretcher and brought me up to see him. That was enough to make me want to get better faster. I was discharged earlier this week but will be monitored outside the hospital but have been given a lecture if I don't take it easy I will be back. Grayson is making great strides and impressing doctors and nurses. They originally told us probably about 4 weeks til he would get to come home and now they are telling us it might be much sooner and to get things ready.
> 
> Sorry for the long story but I thought I would pass it on. Trust in yourself if you do not think things are right. If I kept listening to the doctors that it was all just normal pregnancy stuff neither one of us would be here.




Congrats!! Hope hes home soon and everything goes quickly and easy :):hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats on your baby boy hun! I am sure that must have been such a scary experience but it is great to hear that both you and baby are doing well and getting better quick. He will be home and in your arms before you know it! 

How is everyone else doing? I am about 3 weeks away from my due date and the braxton hicks have me going crazy thinking im going into labor each time lol. My emotions are all over the place lately, excited, anxious, nervous, scared....but its all normal i guess....so I have been told.


----------



## mommy247

Hope1409 said:


> Congrats on your baby boy hun! I am sure that must have been such a scary experience but it is great to hear that both you and baby are doing well and getting better quick. He will be home and in your arms before you know it!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I am about 3 weeks away from my due date and the braxton hicks have me going crazy thinking im going into labor each time lol. My emotions are all over the place lately, excited, anxious, nervous, scared....but its all normal i guess....so I have been told.

Omg yes! I am so emotional as well... I was reading that its normal during the last few weeks. The BH are getting crazy as well for me. I'm hoping I have him soon because this heat is turning me into a monster lol


----------



## MichelleG1208

Am I the only one that is this miserable at this point?? I am 37 weeks, and I just feel like crying each day. I am still at work for another week, and I just found out that I have a oral infection in my gums due to them getting so inflamed. Apparently, they cannot do much for me right now, since I am so far along. So on top of these cramps that I am having, the lack of sleep that I missing out on, the exhaustion from work and getting everything taken care of before my little one arrives, I now have this tooth ache. :( I went to my OB today, and I was hoping for some news that he will be here soon enough so I can hopefully start to get some rest, but alas, she tells me that I still have more time. Ugh!! As enjoyable as the whole pregnancy was, this is the first time I have truly been unhappy and miserable. :cry:


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats Bbwishin! What an amazing story! Please keep us posted on his progress! 

Yes- I am with the rest of you, so over this pregnancy! Beyond ready to meet him. I'm walking every day now, encouraging him to come. Along with raspberry leaf tea and EPO! I'm shooting for a Friday birthday!


----------



## mommy247

Has anyone thought about getting a membrane sweep? I was thinking of getting one at my next appointment on 7/27 but now since my baby shower had to be moved to August 3rd idk if I want to do it. I would hate to have the baby and not be able to go to the shower that my mom is so excited on having for me. Im thinking I will prob have it done at the appointment after that which makes me 39 weeks... If I make it that long right? lol My first baby was post term and im trying to avoid that this time! I did lose some of what I think was my plug on Saturday but haven't got anymore since then... I do want a natural birth and idk if a sweep would interfere with that... I would have to ask my midwife. If it does I don't want it done.


----------



## Loubyroo

Hello ladies! I am very pleased to let you know my little lady decided to arrive early at 36+4 on Monday 23rd July at 1:46am weighing 6lb2. Jessica Seren is doing really well other than slight jaundice, hopefully she will be out from under the lamp and allowed home tomorrow. Good luck with the rest of your journeys x


----------



## diliapickle

Congratulations on your little girl! :) Hope she gets to go home tomorrow!


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats on your baby girl! Wishing you a speedy recover and hope you and baby are home soon. :) it's so exciting to hear more and more of you ladies telling us your bundles are here....just goes to show how quickly the nine months flew by!


----------



## runnergrl

Loubyroo- congrats! I'm so happy for you! (Although slightly jealous because we had the same due date). Did she come on her own or did you have complications?


----------



## Loubyroo

runnergrl said:


> Loubyroo- congrats! I'm so happy for you! (Although slightly jealous because we had the same due date). Did she come on her own or did you have complications?

She came on her own, thank goodness! My waters broke at 6am on Monday and I was admitted at 10am and booked in for an induction at 8am Tuesday morning if she didn't show up before then. I started active labour at 11:30pm and she was born at 1:46am on the Tuesday and I didn't even need stitches!


----------



## runnergrl

Wow that's amazing! I wonder why your water broke so early. At any rate, congrats and enjoy her! <3


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

I am in A LOT of pain today. I was in labor and delivery for the third time a couple of days ago. I'm borderline pre-eclamptic, still slightly anemic, and have a bladder infection. Still, a LOT of pain.


----------



## Hope1409

still no baby here...10 days away from my due date. i swear this little girl is going to be a gymnist she kicks the crap out of me and it hurts! lol. i am feeling weird sensations down there, don't know if its normal or not. i have my docs appt tomorrow so we will see if i have progressed from 1cm or not. soooo exciting and scary all at the same time!


----------



## runnergrl

i feel you. I dont get how you can feel so much pressure and pain down below and still have baby be high and your cervix be closed. makes no sense to me... Good luck and fill us in please?


----------



## Nela

Poking my nose in... :haha:
I have lost track of some of the August threads as there are a few, my apologies! How is everyone doing??? :hugs:


----------



## StellaBella24

Just checking in here to see who has popped already and who is still hanging on. 
My due date was 9th August but my little girl appeared on 30th June ( i did post on here about her arrival).
So strange to think i should still be pregnant!!
P.S. I must update my ticker!

GL all.xx


----------



## mommy247

Congrats! I must admit I'm a bit jealous as my due date is Aug 10th and lil one is still not here!!! Im still havent dilated or effaced more... stuck at 1-2 cm and 40 effaced. Lucky you... :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

My baby is here!! Born 8/3 after 16 hours of labor!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Congrats!


----------



## mommy247

Congrats!!


----------



## Hope1409

Aww congrats!!!! I'm still waiting to pop, due date is aug 11. As of two weeks ago I was 1cm and 50% effaced. If I make it to my docs appt on thurs, I will know more by then.


----------



## mommy247

Woke up and I felt awesome! Felt like I slept for ages, stress free, relaxed and energized. I am so tired from cleaning but I just cant stop cleaning! Its like something is saying "you haven't done this yet, you need to clean this, come on get up!!" I have been doing laundry and bleaching the whole kitchen. I cleaned the living room. I started dinner. I even danced to some music... So so tired but I cant stop! I hope this means he is coming soon :happydance:


----------



## Loubyroo

runnergrl said:


> My baby is here!! Born 8/3 after 16 hours of labor!

Congratulations, runnergrl!! So pleased for you


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats runnergrl!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies and gents! I haven't been on here in awhile. My due date was 8/10, but my son was born on 7/25 at 4:46pm. He weighed 6 lbs 7.2 ounces and was 19 3/4 inches long. On 7/22, I fell at work and landed on my right arm and stomach. I went to the ER that night and had extremely high BPs. They admitted me to the maternity unit for induction due to pre-eclampsia. I had not had issues with my urine or BPs before that and had last been seen by my doctor on 7/18. At that time my BP was 128/80 which is high for me, but in the normal range. In the hospital my BP went as high as 196/108 and my oxygen sats dropped to 88%. I had protein in my urine at that time so they decided to induce. I was on bedrest in the hospital and was also on a magnesium drip to prevent seizures. I was in labor for 36 hours and only went from 2cm to 4cm and stayed at 90% effacement. I was so exhausted by that point so they labeled it "arrest of labor" and I had a c-section. We are settled at home and doing well. 

How's everyone else doing? I will try to go back through to read who has delivered.


----------



## Nela

A big congrats runnergrl! :hugs: I hope you guys are doing well!

Wow Kerrbear, sounds like a rough go. So glad you guys are okay now. Congrats on your lil bundle. I hope you are resting now and enjoying the moment. :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Nela said:


> A big congrats runnergrl! :hugs: I hope you guys are doing well!
> 
> Wow Kerrbear, sounds like a rough go. So glad you guys are okay now. Congrats on your lil bundle. I hope you are resting now and enjoying the moment. :hugs:

Thanks! Things are going good now. :)


----------



## HHenderson

Just found this again and havent been on here in ages. My date moved from Aug 31 to the 29th! At least I have a few due date buddies!! :)


----------



## Nela

kerrbear7183 said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> A big congrats runnergrl! :hugs: I hope you guys are doing well!
> 
> Wow Kerrbear, sounds like a rough go. So glad you guys are okay now. Congrats on your lil bundle. I hope you are resting now and enjoying the moment. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! Things are going good now. :)Click to expand...

Glad to hear! How's the feeding, sleeping going?



HHenderson said:


> Just found this again and havent been on here in ages. My date moved from Aug 31 to the 29th! At least I have a few due date buddies!! :)

Welcome back HHenderson :flower: I've done that myself, I lose track of the threads a bit too easily :haha: Looking forward to seeing your little bundle! :flower:

_____________________

Just a quickie to say that I was told today that baby has until next Monday to make his appearance otherwise we'll be scheduling an induction. I have an appointment setup for Monday already to discuss the induction if he hasn't come from here to then. *Pokes belly* Heard that kiddo? You can come now, anytime this week would be good... :haha:

Finished the nursery and will put up pics on the 3rd tri board. Sooo happy to be done with all the major stuff now. I'm actually SITTING! :haha:

Big hugs to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

The breastfeeding is going well. I'm able to pump a lot and have a good stock in the freezer already. The sleeping is good on and off. The last 2 nights he wouldn't sleep unless I held him.


----------



## mommy247

kerrbear7183 said:


> The breastfeeding is going well. I'm able to pump a lot and have a good stock in the freezer already. The sleeping is good on and off. The last 2 nights he wouldn't sleep unless I held him.

I'm planning on breastfeeding as well. What kind of pump do you use? How many times a day are u able to pump and freeze milk? Just wondering since I will be going back to work shortly after baby is back... Not crazy hours just a few and also so my son and fiancé can feed...


----------



## Hope1409

officially past my due date. went to the doc today and he scheduled me for an induction for this coming thursday :) im sooo excited to finally meet my little girl but the nerves and emotions i am feeling are unreal!


----------



## kerrbear7183

mommy247 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> The breastfeeding is going well. I'm able to pump a lot and have a good stock in the freezer already. The sleeping is good on and off. The last 2 nights he wouldn't sleep unless I held him.
> 
> I'm planning on breastfeeding as well. What kind of pump do you use? How many times a day are u able to pump and freeze milk? Just wondering since I will be going back to work shortly after baby is back... Not crazy hours just a few and also so my son and fiancé can feed...Click to expand...

I got a Medela Pump In Style Advanced with the on-the-go tote since that bag was the style I liked the best. I did a lot of research on pumps, read a lot of reviews, and talked to a lot of people about pumps they used. Everyone recommended Medela. I really like it a lot. 

Right now I'm pumping at least twice a day, sometimes as often as after every feeding depending on what I'm up to for the day. I will only be off of work for around 8 weeks total, so I wanted to start stocking now. Plus my hubby likes to feed Cam, too.



Hope1409 said:


> officially past my due date. went to the doc today and he scheduled me for an induction for this coming thursday :) im sooo excited to finally meet my little girl but the nerves and emotions i am feeling are unreal!


Are you dilated or effaced at all? Good luck with the induction!


----------



## Hope1409

I am 2cm dilated and more than 50% effaced. He also said my cervix was really soft. I am hoping to go into labor naturally before thursday but if it doesnt happen, i hope at least being induced wont drag on for hours since i have made "some" progress on my own.


----------



## Nela

Good luck Hope! :flower: Wishing you a smooth induction if kiddo doesn't come before then. :flower:


----------



## HHenderson

Did anyone have a growth scan!? If so did they give you pictures or not?


----------



## Nela

I had several and they always gave us pictures but at the last one, baby's head was too low to get a good shot :haha: All we can tell is that it's his head by the shape. :haha:


----------



## mommy247

I had a scan today butbut he was so big and placenta was in the way... I did get to see his face a Lil. His, lungs are fully developed and he's ready to go he just doesn't want to get out. I been having contractions for a week but this time they haven't gone away since last night.


----------



## HHenderson

Thanks ladies I got some pictures :)


----------



## mommy247

Who had their babies so far? 

My son arrived August 19th... I had to be induced with pitocin but I managed to have a pain med free labor again! I know I would of made it to 42 weeks but they wouldn't let me because of the risks of going that far...I'm just happy my baby is here.


----------



## diliapickle

I am 5 days overdue and praying this LO shows soon!!


----------



## Nela

Labor went really wrong so ended up with an emergency csection on Monday. Baby Nathaniel was born August 26th, at 6:46pm. He is in the neonatal ward until Friday for antibiotics and I am here until at least Saturday. He's doing well though, just getting frustrated when we leave him. :cry:


----------



## Nela

mommy247 said:


> Who had their babies so far?
> 
> My son arrived August 19th... I had to be induced with pitocin but I managed to have a pain med free labor again! I know I would of made it to 42 weeks but they wouldn't let me because of the risks of going that far...I'm just happy my baby is here.

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Emma 21

i had my baby :) he arrived early! he was born july 22nd same day as hrh prince george at 37 weeks and 6 days


----------



## Nela

Anyone still around? :winkwink:


----------



## JessyG

I had my baby a week early on 22 August via emergency c section due to her being breach (undiagnosed). She is 12 days old now!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

I had Atlas on August 17th after being induced due to pre-eclampsia. My birth story is here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...erie-born-august-17th-warning-nicu-story.html


----------

